# City of London (open thread)



## Sergey_A

pictures by me


----------



## christos-greece

5 November, 21.33 by Ti.mo, on Flickr


Commoners by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


Buckingham Palace by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


UK London 2013 by G!P, on Flickr


UK London 2013 by G!P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paddington. by Crusade., on Flickr


London Vov 2013 1 by Jeremy Smith Photography, on Flickr


Gloriana Lord Mayor's Show by What's in Wapping, on Flickr


London, Nov 2013 8 by Jeremy Smith Photography, on Flickr


London eye 2 by Jeremy Smith Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Charing Cross Station, London, UK, July 2011 by slosheric, on Flickr


Walbrook Building Site by Scrufftie, on Flickr


One New Change Roof Terrace by dave.tay1or, on Flickr


One New Change Roof Terrace by dave.tay1or, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by dotajames, on Flickr


Night Time High by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr


That London by AndyK!, on Flickr


Los pajaros by igorgutierrez, on Flickr


two women sitting ducks sun glare serpentine Hyde Park London 15th March 2012 15-03-2012 16-58-06 by Ian Dennis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

london-6-131113 by petreluk, on Flickr


london-5-131113 by petreluk, on Flickr


Untitled by davidkhardman, on Flickr


Canary Wharf by LeePellingPhotography.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook

Denscity!


----------



## christos-greece

8S7A1073.jpg by jonathan.pearson99, on Flickr


London Bridge at night by HopeFalconer97, on Flickr


London Barbican by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


London City by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


13328 (Dylan Passmore) by Dylan Passmore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_6144 by Marianne Bevis, on Flickr


St Paul's Cathedral by sarahswlon, on Flickr


Untitled by sarahswlon, on Flickr


Millwall (Outer) Dock by Night by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr


IMG_6188 by Marianne Bevis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St. Pauls Cathedral by TS Multimedia, on Flickr


London, UK by The Old Pharaoh, on Flickr


London, UK by The Old Pharaoh, on Flickr


Big Ben by sarahswlon, on Flickr


Untitled by davidkhardman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pool of London Pano by cybertect, on Flickr


City of London by esslingerphoto.com✈, on Flickr


Cheese Grater, Walkie-Takie by Mister Thomas, on Flickr


London Skyline by Hornet Photography, on Flickr


A new skyline under the clouds by Sven Rudolf Jan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

the city by s.v.e.n., on Flickr


Glass City by Yelsel_R, on Flickr


Untitled by davidkhardman, on Flickr


IMAG0077 by scockburn82, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oben by sake028, on Flickr


The Pig Idea by annabelstaff, on Flickr


The Pig Idea by annabelstaff, on Flickr


The Pig Idea by annabelstaff, on Flickr


The Pig Idea by annabelstaff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Bridge_4282 by Jan Atle Monsen, on Flickr


Mono Greenwich Skyline by ACW#, on Flickr


6-897 by hconquer, on Flickr


the city by s.v.e.n., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Leadenhall by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


Battersea Power Station - London by Madrid Miner, on Flickr


London by Darlo2009, on Flickr


London by Darlo2009, on Flickr


great buckingham by svabodda, on Flickr


DSC01750.jpg by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Cityscape by Edek Giejgo, on Flickr


Shard and the South Bank by DanHarrison [London], on Flickr


From my slides archive by The Old Pharaoh, on Flickr


London Town! by janetmeehan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shard's long shadow by Katarina 2353, on Flickr


View from St Paul's Cathedral by noriko.stardust, on Flickr


LNDN - 67 by Celtic Joker, on Flickr


London by night-10 by Christopher W Adach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_5955xflicker by icewalker11, on Flickr


DSC_6952x1xflicker by icewalker11, on Flickr


DSC_6950xflicker by icewalker11, on Flickr


Once upon a time in London by eakangk, on Flickr


The Shard At Night by GarethThomasJones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_7351 by Beothuk, on Flickr


DSC_7378 by Beothuk, on Flickr


DSC_7376 by Beothuk, on Flickr


DSC_7416 by Beothuk, on Flickr


DSC_7393 by Beothuk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Golden rays over the city - If you reblog the photo please leave a link to the original! Thanks!!! by Katarina 2353, on Flickr


Tower Bridge @ Night by Christine Wehrmeier | Photography |, on Flickr


'3rd angle' (EXPLORED) by Timster1973 - 1.5 million views, thanks!, on Flickr


Pink Glow at Canary Wharf by john_ly_uk_, on Flickr


----------



## joecole

Forest Gate E7









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicohogg/7576875782/


----------



## joecole

Cricklewood NW2









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicohogg/6810944122/


----------



## joecole

Finsbury Park N4









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicohogg/7342687992/


----------



## joecole

Walthamstow E17









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicohogg/6868424866/


----------



## joecole

Little Ilford E12









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicohogg/7227754952/


----------



## christos-greece

UK - London - City of London - Gherkin by JulesFoto, on Flickr


Canary Wharf Skyline by beinntoaig, on Flickr


London scene by HQN, on Flickr


The Shard by **** Nuttah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Big Ben \ London by Chiara R Photography, on Flickr


London \ UK by Chiara R Photography, on Flickr


People \ London by Chiara R Photography, on Flickr


Big Ben, Bus and my fucking finger!!! by CVR84, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

london-5-161213 by petreluk, on Flickr


Vauxhall by **** Nuttah, on Flickr


london-1-161213 by petreluk, on Flickr


Big Ben by **** Nuttah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Misty Dawn by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr


London England by esslingerphoto.com✈, on Flickr


View from the Shard_56.jpg by Phil_Bird, on Flickr


London cityscape by Femiomole, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skeletons by Simon Aughton, on Flickr


Hampstead Heath by Sam Loz, on Flickr


Victoria Park by cocabeenslinky, on Flickr


I. Remains - London: In an Endless Rush by José Garrido, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Greenwich by **** Nuttah, on Flickr


IMG_1287 - Version 2 by jacomes, on Flickr


Royal Festival Hall by **** Nuttah, on Flickr


St Paul's and friends by **** Nuttah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

130620 - London, 20 June 2013 by rorymaxwell1978, on Flickr


THAMES by rockandbluesph, on Flickr


ANILLO by rockandbluesph, on Flickr


ST PAUL by rockandbluesph, on Flickr


DSC_0442 by rockandbluesph, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London by Bomboclack, on Flickr


English Pub by Bomboclack, on Flickr


Singing in the Rain by Bomboclack, on Flickr


Tower Bridge by chrisotruro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St Pauls Cathedral by BertBeckers, on Flickr


Another shot from the top of BP by Mick Thornley, on Flickr


Tower of London by Night, UK by Bomboclack, on Flickr


White Horse at Admiralty Arch, The Mall, London, England by Fragga, on Flickr


Houses of Parliament by **** Nuttah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC01692 edited by Rich Lukey, on Flickr


DSC01687 edited by Rich Lukey, on Flickr


The London Assembly by Sean Batten, on Flickr


Blue Hour Light Trail Westminster by Edwinjones, on Flickr


Christmas Decorations at Carnaby Street, London, England by Fragga, on Flickr

Merry Christmas to all :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

The Golden Tower by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr


Merry Christmas everybody. by **** Nuttah, on Flickr


Tower Bridge by Night, UK by Bomboclack, on Flickr


London without you by cuellar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cityscape HC9Q9936_HDR-1 by rodwey2004, on Flickr


London Views HC9Q9942_HDR-1 by rodwey2004, on Flickr


HC9Q9942-1 by rodwey2004, on Flickr


AC-DC... by JH Images.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City Walk. by Ray Bradshaw., on Flickr


Cit Hall by **** Nuttah, on Flickr


London Views HC9Q9942_HDR-1 by rodwey2004, on Flickr


Top of the World.jpg by Phil_Bird, on Flickr


London without you by cuellar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Grid by Sam_C_Moore, on Flickr


Landmarks by Lars Anker-Rasch, on Flickr


London Bridge in the sun by Laura Harvey Photography, on Flickr


Untitled by popihmt, on Flickr


Untitled by popihmt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hazy City of London Skyline by Reds., on Flickr


Canary Wharf from Greenwich Park - London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Canary Wharf from Greenwich Park - London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Canary Wharf from South Dock - London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Canary Wharf Water Fountain by Arron Strutt, on Flickr


Albert Bridge by Arron Strutt, on Flickr


Symmetries of London by Arron Strutt, on Flickr


Dazzling. by Ray Bradshaw., on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Light Dance by Ray Bradshaw., on Flickr


Clear For Take off. by Ray Bradshaw., on Flickr


London Glow. by Ray Bradshaw., on Flickr


Perspective, by Ray Bradshaw., on Flickr


S Pauls Blue's. by Ray Bradshaw., on Flickr


City Walk. by Ray Bradshaw., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

westminster by SumitArora13, on Flickr


BT Tower HDR by macmirabile, on Flickr


London UK 2013 by Oscar García Ortega, on Flickr


London UK 2013 by Oscar García Ortega, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London 2013 by Fossie1, on Flickr


London 2013 by Fossie1, on Flickr


London 2013 by Fossie1, on Flickr


Tower Bridge by Todd.nix, on Flickr


DSCF1132 by pixelpx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

VID_4867 by Adidouh, on Flickr


Time Flies by Adidouh, on Flickr


VID_4866 by Adidouh, on Flickr


VID_4798 by Adidouh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Southwark Bridge by TediDuran, on Flickr


AFS-130217 by Alex Segre, on Flickr


AFS-130189 by Alex Segre, on Flickr


London&Big Ben by annyef, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St. Paul's Cathedral by FMori, on Flickr


30 St. Mary Axe by FMori, on Flickr


The Shard by FMori, on Flickr


View of London from Greenwich by _Sysyphus_, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

DSC_0126 by Nick Sweet, on Flickr


King's Cross by stephanrudolph, on Flickr


Embrace the Lloyds 2013-09-04 100213 by AnZanov, on Flickr


Richmond Bridge by grannie annie taggs, on Flickr


The assertion of materiality may be taken as the fallacy of communicative rationality. by fangleman, on Flickr


Houses of Parliament by 5DII, on Flickr


Buckingham Palace along The Mall by 5DII, on Flickr


London by loungerie, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

P621 by Ellacott Photography, on Flickr


Buckingham Palace Gates, London, England by teresue, on Flickr


IMGP0844 by mattbuck4950, on Flickr


London - Natural History Museum by Calim*, on Flickr


V&A Museum Entrance, London by teresue, on Flickr


Rosewood London Hotel, High Holborn, London by Wagsy Wheeler, on Flickr


Young Dancer at the Royal Opera House in London by Arpad Lukacs Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lower Thames St / from Southwark by George Rex, on Flickr


*That* view by DanHarrison., on Flickr


The Big Smoke Eye by anniew69, on Flickr


The london Skyline by Tunde Folawiyo, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

St Katharine Docks by Xmural, on Flickr


Methodist Central Hall by chris.chabot, on Flickr


Alone with a feeling by misund007, on Flickr


Harrods Looking Up, London by teresue, on Flickr


Into the Light by LeePellingPhotography.co.uk, on Flickr


Liverpool Street Station by Hawkeye2011, on Flickr


No sh!t by fangleman, on Flickr


Southwark Cathedral and The Shard, London by teresue, on Flickr


The Growing Crowds by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr


 Buckland Crescent London by oxfordian.world, on Flickr


Harrods, London by teresue, on Flickr


Vauxhall by hawkey81, on Flickr


Guy's hospital, London by kootenayvolcano, on Flickr


OXO tower at twilight. by Dave Pearce (London), on Flickr


P1160726 by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr


The Royal Exchange by LeePellingPhotography.co.uk, on Flickr


narrow street by Omar Parada, on Flickr


----------



## _Hawk_

14.02.2014





















































































































by zyalt


----------



## _Hawk_

12.02.2014






















































by zyalt


----------



## FAAN

St. Paul's Cathedral by Ndecam, on Flickr


St. Paul's Cathedral by Ndecam, on Flickr


Hyde Park Albert Memorial by Ndecam, on Flickr


Awake by Ray Bradshaw., on Flickr


London Bridge. by Ray Bradshaw., on Flickr


Quite Corner. by Ray Bradshaw., on Flickr


Shapes In The Sky. by Ray Bradshaw., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

UK - London - City of London - Gherkin by JulesFoto, on Flickr


Canary Wharf Skyline by beinntoaig, on Flickr


London scene by HQN, on Flickr


The Shard by **** Nuttah, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Background by AureLondon, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

London Skyline at The Blue Hour by AureLondon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

25 to life.... by spideysenses77, on Flickr


London Skyline at The Blue Hour by AureLondon, on Flickr


Business Skyline by Demonsub, on Flickr


Background by AureLondon, on Flickr


Still under construction by AureLondon, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Brownian Motion by Oliver C Wright, on Flickr


Big Ben by Oliver C Wright, on Flickr


Boats and Skyscrapers by Oliver C Wright, on Flickr


On the Thames by Oliver C Wright, on Flickr


Different View of the Shard by Oliver C Wright, on Flickr


Cube Function by Oliver C Wright, on Flickr


Number 53 To Hogwarts by Oliver C Wright, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City of London by Peddan Foto, on Flickr


Houses of Parliament, London by Ken Alexander Photography, on Flickr


Structure Speaks by Dimmilan, on Flickr


London by dw*c, on Flickr


Cityscape London by Silviu Opris , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paddington. by Crusade., on Flickr


London Vov 2013 1 by Jeremy Smith Photography, on Flickr


Gloriana Lord Mayor's Show by What's in Wapping, on Flickr


London, Nov 2013 8 by Jeremy Smith Photography, on Flickr


London eye 2 by Jeremy Smith Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View of St Paul's from Tate Modern by J.Elliott, on Flickr


IMGP2952 by Steve Guess, on Flickr


ME Hotel, London, UK by RasheedFR, on Flickr


Kensington Garden by liinn-s, on Flickr


Hyde Park Corner Tourists by Waterford_Man, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

london meeting.jpg by DandyD74, on Flickr


London Eye by Karchinger, on Flickr


DSC_1241 by Publio, on Flickr


London General LT45 LTZ1045 by Howard_Pulling, on Flickr


London General LT67 LTZ1067 by Howard_Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF1155 by pixelpx, on Flickr


DSCF1118 by pixelpx, on Flickr


DSCF1154 by pixelpx, on Flickr


Academy of St.Martin-in-the-fields （アカデミー室内管弦楽団） by MRSY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Skyline 2 by mike.t photography, on Flickr


London Skyline 1 by mike.t photography, on Flickr


The City of London skyline by David CC Photos, on Flickr


London Skyline (Explored 22/2/2014) by ArzyArt, on Flickr


A New Waterfront Skyline Arises by redrijn, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Methodist Central Hall by chris.chabot, on Flickr


Taking the Night Bus by chris.chabot, on Flickr


The Oxford Comma by chris.chabot, on Flickr


Swimming in the Night sky by chris.chabot, on Flickr


London Photowalk by chris.chabot, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Happy Holidays! by chris.chabot, on Flickr


Staring into the future by chris.chabot, on Flickr


Tower Bridge by chris.chabot, on Flickr


No expectations, she said by chris.chabot, on Flickr


Lost in your shadows by chris.chabot, on Flickr


Evening walks by chris.chabot, on Flickr


Happy last day of the year! by chris.chabot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

london-6-131113 by petreluk, on Flickr


london-5-131113 by petreluk, on Flickr


Untitled by davidkhardman, on Flickr


London Barbican by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


London City by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

London Skyline by James Neeley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St. Paul's Cathedral by FMori, on Flickr


30 St. Mary Axe by FMori, on Flickr


The Shard by FMori, on Flickr


City Center & Two Ships by FMori, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Bridge at night by HopeFalconer97, on Flickr


London Barbican by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


London City by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


13328 (Dylan Passmore) by Dylan Passmore, on Flickr


----------



## _Hawk_

26.02.2014
































































by zyalt


----------



## christos-greece

Big Ben through an iPhone. by izzisuddek, on Flickr


City of London by Peddan Foto, on Flickr


City by Mario (Dada) d'Anelli, on Flickr


Southwark district II by Luis Olivella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canary Wharf Skyline by beinntoaig, on Flickr


London scene by HQN, on Flickr


London \ UK by Chiara R Photography, on Flickr


Big Ben, Bus and my fucking finger!!! by CVR84, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tower Bridge viewed from The Shard by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


London City Skyline by mgkphotokerry, on Flickr


Sun rising behind the Shard by zuluinc, on Flickr


London Skyline by baddevotions, on Flickr


Thames Barrier. Stitched Image. Nikon D3100. DSC_0085/0087. by bobchin1941, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

What a London Skyline by AureLondon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Misty Dawn by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr


London England by esslingerphoto.com✈, on Flickr


IMG_1287 - Version 2 by jacomes, on Flickr


Royal Festival Hall by **** Nuttah, on Flickr


St Paul's and friends by **** Nuttah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brewer Pub London by acosmichippo, on Flickr


Millennium Bridge View by nate_s91, on Flickr


Regent Street with Busses by Jacob Surland, on Flickr


London - old and new by NikkiNakkiNoo365, on Flickr


Under the bridge by **** Nuttah, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Way to London by AureLondon, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

LondonSkyline01 by Mike Hobbs KT20, on Flickr


IMG_0132_2014_03_01 by Mike Hobbs KT20, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City skyline by Matt From London, on Flickr


Parliament Hill by Matt From London, on Flickr


City of London skyline by AureLondon, on Flickr


The London skyline from Greenwich by Bex.Walton, on Flickr


London by Jay Dub 1187, on Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A

Sergey A


----------



## christos-greece

London Embankment by Acid-47, on Flickr


London Embankment by Acid-47, on Flickr


London Embankment by Acid-47, on Flickr


London skyscrapers by Marco Govel, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Pillars by N Ackers, on Flickr


Greater London House by Ken Barley, on Flickr


The shadow of money by Keithm1, on Flickr


Call Me Westminster by adewale_oshineye, on Flickr


Bokeh Town by pic fix, on Flickr


Queen's House 2013-09-04 144647 Greenwich (Analog Efex Pro) by AnZanov, on Flickr


On Camden Lock bridge by Xmural, on Flickr


London Caling by chris.chabot, on Flickr


Liverpool Street station by hedgehogjp, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Liverpool Street station by hedgehogjp, on Flickr


Hard Won by Paul Acarnley, on Flickr


Dentro del London Eye by from.me, on Flickr


Battersea by R~P~M, on Flickr


Westminster Abbey from the top of Central Hall Westminster by feyip, on Flickr


London Tower Hamlets - Her Majesty's Royal Palace and Fortress - 'Tower of London' 1078-1399 by edk7, on Flickr


HARRODS, LONDON by toyaguerrero, on Flickr


A View From South Bank by WayneRC67, on Flickr


Foggy London Town (2) by zuluinc, on Flickr


Back alleys by maistora, on Flickr


Somerset House in the night by Travis Pictures, on Flickr


Savoy by 自逍遙 aka JJ, on Flickr


BT Tower by Jazza2, on Flickr


British Museum by kootenayvolcano, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Canary Wharf Station by MarkLG1973, on Flickr


Vauxhall Station by Tedz Duran, on Flickr


Brown Hart Gardens by Konstantin Binder, on Flickr


Fountain Court, Middle Temple by Ken Barley, on Flickr


Prince Albert & Albert Court, Kensington, London by teresue, on Flickr


The Shard from Blackfriars by Ken Barley, on Flickr


To the Thames by Equatorer, on Flickr


Majestic II by Equatorer, on Flickr


Morning Light by Equatorer, on Flickr


Rotunda, Tate Britain by Ken Barley, on Flickr


london skyline by jonathan walland, on Flickr


London Skyline by MM Photo's, on Flickr


London - River Thames from Blackfriars' Bridge at sunset on cloudy day - Waterloo Bridge, HMS President, cityscape by edk7, on Flickr


SIS Building / 2014 by George Rex, on Flickr


Canary Wharf, London by The real Derryn, on Flickr


London Greenwich - Old Royal Naval College - Queen Mary Court - Wren 1696-1712 English Renaissance by edk7, on Flickr


THE GHERKIN IN THE CITY OF LONDON by jackiebugeja, on Flickr


Buckingham Palace by mike.t photography, on Flickr


Hogwarts? by Ben Hammond, on Flickr


20 Fenchurch St. by Ray Wise, on Flickr


Foggy London town by zuluinc, on Flickr


THE HERON TOWER AT BISHOPSGATE LONDON. by jackiebugeja, on Flickr


Brick Ornament, London, England by teresue, on Flickr


On Kensington Gore, London by teresue, on Flickr


Rush Hour - Kings Cross by davepickettphotographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

london-5-161213 by petreluk, on Flickr


Vauxhall by **** Nuttah, on Flickr


london-1-161213 by petreluk, on Flickr


Big Ben by **** Nuttah, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Shard Sunset by Doolallyally, on Flickr


Tower Bridge opening, and Tower of London by ncs1984, on Flickr


City Hall Staircase by FMori, on Flickr


Natural History Museum by HanMoulton, on Flickr


Royal Albert Hall from the Albert Memorial, Kensington, London by teresue, on Flickr


Big Ben by jpf611, on Flickr


Kings Cross by manwithnoname65, on Flickr


Seven Dials London by HanMoulton, on Flickr


Taxi's Waiting by davepickettphotographer, on Flickr


So Many Nights by Me.Two, on Flickr


Natural History Museum, Kensington, London by teresue, on Flickr


Iris by Aaron Yeoman, on Flickr


The Tower by Doolallyally, on Flickr


St Pancras International station by mnewcourt, on Flickr


Richmond Lock Footbridge by mike.t photography, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Canary Wharf by Pics_by_L, on Flickr


Guildhall by F. Camardo Photography™ © 2014, on Flickr


Trafalgar Square, London, England by gjbarb, on Flickr


The British Museum by jhlau, on Flickr


Improving the image of the City - architectural mash up! by flindersan, on Flickr


IMGP0957 by mattbuck4950, on Flickr


The V&A, London, England by teresue, on Flickr


narrow street by Omar Parada, on Flickr


millennium bridge 2 by Omar Parada, on Flickr


Oxo Tower by mike.t photography, on Flickr


Victoria and Albert museum by loungerie, on Flickr


P614 by Ellacott Photography, on Flickr


A breath of fresh air…. by alan habbick, on Flickr


the Gherkin - lines 2013-09-04 093313 by AnZanov, on Flickr


Weight Of The World by dhcomet, on Flickr


Golden Hour by Lesy83, on Flickr


Old Bailey by flindersan, on Flickr


Oriental Delight Chinatown London by yago1.com, on Flickr


The Shard by hawkey81, on Flickr


Battlements by notFlunky, on Flickr


St Pauls - London by Amit Kapadia, on Flickr


P607 by Ellacott Photography, on Flickr


London Hippodrome (Canon 70D & 55-250mm) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


Alliance Life Office (Canon 70D & 55-250mm) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


london 2012 by corrphotography.co.uk, on Flickr


Carlton House Terrace on the Mall, London by neilalderney123, on Flickr


----------



## taxi

finally really good update


----------



## Tiago_20

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## cardiff

Too much of an obsession of the skyline and shard for my tastes, need more of what makes London amazing in this thread!


----------



## christos-greece

Skeletons by Simon Aughton, on Flickr


Hampstead Heath by Sam Loz, on Flickr


Victoria Park by cocabeenslinky, on Flickr


I. Remains - London: In an Endless Rush by José Garrido, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Night Time High by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr


Hanging Out by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Foggy morning on London by AureLondon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London From Above by Sean Batten, on Flickr


Battersea Power Station by **** Nuttah, on Flickr


Vauxhall Bridge by UrbanCyclops, on Flickr


london 2014 urbex by shadydarkside photography, on Flickr


london 2014 urbex by shadydarkside photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

England 2012 064 by zgordon2026, on Flickr


View of London from St. Paul's Cathedral by ericvaandering, on Flickr


London Glow. by Ray Bradshaw., on Flickr


Bank of the Thames by GL Parry, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jsilv100/13043036835/in/photostream/


Metropolis Panorama by Aron Vickers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bridges by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


Hidden St. Paul's by affvalente, on Flickr


View from Southwark Bridge by Ian Smith (Studio72), on Flickr


Untitled by davidkhardman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View From Hampstead Heath by **** Nuttah, on Flickr


Rainy Night by appletvss, on Flickr


Time Flies by **** Nuttah, on Flickr


Flag_cab by Alessandro Giorgi Art Photography, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Strata Tower by AureLondon, on Flickr


Knghitbridge by T.S_1104, on Flickr


Criss Cross by Evansie, on Flickr


University Of Greenwich by kevin.hackert, on Flickr


Big Ben by kevin.hackert, on Flickr


Wellington Arch in London by Arpad Lukacs Photography, on Flickr


HCMR passing through Wellington Arch by 5DII, on Flickr


Albert Memorial, Kensington, London by teresue, on Flickr


Westminster Crossing... by JH Images.co.uk, on Flickr


REGENT STREET by toyaguerrero, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Holloway Road at night by davidkhardman, on Flickr


Canary Wharf at dusk by imagefactory-studio, on Flickr


St Botolph, skyscraper by David CC Photos, on Flickr


Sunrise over the Wharf by feyip, on Flickr



Westminster 1 by BrotherSnare Photography, on Flickr


P1273697 by Alex_Ng, on Flickr


London by lauran0akes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City Hall & Tower Bridge London by appletvss, on Flickr


London from the Eye by raddougall, on Flickr


L O N D O N by appletvss, on Flickr


AJL March 2014-8 by TheRealAntman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St Paul's Cathedral by sarahswlon, on Flickr


Untitled by sarahswlon, on Flickr


Millwall (Outer) Dock by Night by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr


IMG_6188 by Marianne Bevis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London City skyline at Sunset by dave.tay1or, on Flickr


Greenwich Park by akirbs, on Flickr


Founders Arms Pub (Bankside - Southwark) (Fuji X-T1 & 35mm F1.4 Prime Lens) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


City of London Skyline (View from Bankside) (Fuji X- T1 & 35mm F1.4 Prime Lens) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Source


Piccadilly Circus to detail. by luisephoto, on Flickr









Source


Tower Bridge by MarkLG1973, on Flickr


London Westminster by GerritHof, on Flickr


St Paul's Churchyard at Night by Otto Berkeley, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

© EyeKandi Photography-41 by EyeKandi Photography, on Flickr


IMG_2249 by Zefrog, on Flickr









Source


----------



## FAAN

London Bridge & The Shard At Twilight by Stevie378, on Flickr


St Paul's Cathedral, London by Greg Krycinski, on Flickr


Around Westminster by Federico Violini, on Flickr


Red Parliament by ArtofPixel, on Flickr


Roca London Gallery by flindersan, on Flickr


London Panorama (83MP) by Aron Vickers, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

EMBANKMENT by www.joycedelapazportfolio.com, on Flickr


Metropolis Panorama by Aron Vickers, on Flickr


St Pauls by jpf611, on Flickr


LondonNightLights by Andrew Moi, on Flickr


_DSC6598_DxO by SADCGP, on Flickr


_DSC6553 by SADCGP, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London from above by Robbie Khan, on Flickr


The Shard at Sunset by colin|whittaker, on Flickr


Untitled by davidkhardman, on Flickr


IMG_2471  by davemcnoodles59a, on Flickr


Love in Street by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Big Ben by phxdailyphotolady, on Flickr


London Rooftops by beinntoaig, on Flickr


London Rooftops by beinntoaig, on Flickr


View of London from Greenwich Observatory by Anatoleya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

365 - Image 76 - London Skyline by Gary Neville, on Flickr


London Skyline from London Eye by haines1689, on Flickr


London Skyline from London Eye by haines1689, on Flickr


Urban London at sunset 2 by constructionchest, on Flickr


London Skyline by andrejsf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Wharf On The Water par yabberdab, sur Flickr


Wharf On The Water par yabberdab, sur Flickr


The Cityscape of the Ages par Adrian Court, sur Flickr


London at dusk par bykatesmith, sur Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Westminster bridge by andrejsf, on Flickr


09/01/2014 by TheLovelessHuman, on Flickr


Square at Night, City of London by JMichaelSullivan, on Flickr


Vauxhall Tower by Ineta23, on Flickr


Glass and metal by andrejsf, on Flickr


London view from Regent's park by Olivier Guilmin, on Flickr


London view from Regent's park by Olivier Guilmin, on Flickr


london gigapano by Luca Biada, on Flickr


Clouds over London by Anatoleya, on Flickr


Ludgate Hill from St Paul's London NX100 by zen whisk, on Flickr


British Museum by MM Photo's, on Flickr


Chelsea Bridge by Snook Photograph ( http://chrissnookphotography.co, on Flickr


Albion Riverside by Snook Photograph ( http://chrissnookphotography.co, on Flickr


Exterior by Snook Photograph ( http://chrissnookphotography.co, on Flickr


View by Snook Photograph ( http://chrissnookphotography.co, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Imperial Wharf by Snook Photograph ( http://chrissnookphotography.co, on Flickr



Balcony with View by Snook Photograph ( http://chrissnookphotography.co, on Flickr


Balcony Centurion by Snook Photograph ( http://chrissnookphotography.co, on Flickr


Exterior by Snook Photograph ( http://chrissnookphotography.co, on Flickr


Exterior by Snook Photograph ( http://chrissnookphotography.co, on Flickr


Exterior Onslow Square by Snook Photograph ( http://chrissnookphotography.co, on Flickr


London by justclairephotography, on Flickr


London Wall Buildings by Matthew Benjamin Coleman, on Flickr


City of London by Pawel Paniczko, on Flickr


Regency London: Cumberland Terrace by keithp66, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shard's long shadow by Katarina 2353, on Flickr


View from St Paul's Cathedral by noriko.stardust, on Flickr


LNDN - 67 by Celtic Joker, on Flickr


London by night-10 by Christopher W Adach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London silhouette by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


View from 528 steps up by Graham Dash, on Flickr


Rooftop Runner by AndWhyNot, on Flickr


Untitled by davidkhardman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London by .annajane, on Flickr


River Thames by .annajane, on Flickr


PB020228 by carlo_c, on Flickr


Arend 2013-10-061168 by Arend Kuester, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Huayra by TomasMouton, on Flickr


Canary Wharf Skyline by jdco, on Flickr


High Street Kensington by Hawkeye2011, on Flickr


Metropolitan S7 at Aldgate by Hawkeye2011, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Big Ben \ London by Chiara R Photography, on Flickr


London \ UK by Chiara R Photography, on Flickr


People \ London by Chiara R Photography, on Flickr


Big Ben, Bus and my fucking finger!!! by CVR84, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20140304_130108.jpg par photowehrli, sur Flickr


Millennium bridge par Alex Treadway, sur Flickr


Lizzy Hawker par Alex Treadway, sur Flickr


Greenwich par Alex Treadway, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Over the Docklands par jglsongs, sur Flickr


IMG_0325-Edit par hughhillphotography, sur Flickr


In London for the #netawards. Looking forward to seeing people. So many are turning up. Should be fun. par boagworld, sur Flickr


London-Hyde park par Matyas Dubai, sur Flickr


Umbreen Hafeez - Real London - A Tribute par Fred-Adams, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Around London 61 par katmandu69, sur Flickr


/ london / par aubreyrose, sur Flickr


London at Night St Paul's by Roger Patel par AbhishekGautamMeerut, sur Flickr


Big Ben par City.and.Color, sur Flickr


Wellington Arch par City.and.Color, sur Flickr


----------



## Ivanator

Fantastic pictures, keep up the great work Christos!


----------



## christos-greece

Big Ben par photolele, sur Flickr


tower bridge par photolele, sur Flickr


city lights par photolele, sur Flickr


_DSC0002 par Lucian Lature, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London cityscape par spiraldelight, sur Flickr


London par Lisa Norwood, sur Flickr


Religion par hughhillphotography, sur Flickr


A seat at Westminster par Umbreen Hafeez, sur Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Rainbow Shard. por Dave Pearce (London), no Flickr


Gherkin por spiraldelight, no Flickr


Rails por spiraldelight, no Flickr


tamigi by night por photolele, no Flickr


london tower por photolele, no Flickr


The Shard & Southwark Cathedral por John Parfrey, no Flickr


HMS befast 1 por madferret1, no Flickr


Slice of Reality Revisited / London / Canary Wharf por zzapback, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN

London Eye por sramses177, no Flickr


Girl And The Bridge... por JH Images.co.uk, no Flickr


Westminster Rush por *HYP, no Flickr


QUEEN ELIZABETH OLYMPIC PARK, LONDON por jet nepomuceno, no Flickr


Underneath the Millennium Bridge, London por John Parfrey, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

An Evening in London.. par FabrizioMalisanPhotography, sur Flickr


20140507-DSC_9370.jpg par michduncg, sur Flickr


Oxford Street - after the rain par milliped, sur Flickr


London '14 par andrei preda, sur Flickr


London has what I would call experimental building design par Steven Vance, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bubbly London HC9Q9538-1 par rodwey2004, sur Flickr


St, Regent - London par | Heny Frias |, sur Flickr


Baker Street London (5) par artenovaphotos, sur Flickr


Baker Street London (3) par artenovaphotos, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barbican par Umbreen Hafeez, sur Flickr


Pilotit Lontoossa par Jukina, sur Flickr


London 679 par mart.panzer, sur Flickr


Canary Wharf - London par Connor Owen Skidmore`s Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View From The Millennium Bridge par a.souppes, sur Flickr


German Navy, West India Dock, May 2014_4 par 5DII, sur Flickr


Our City Life par urte-stelingyte, sur Flickr


London-Hyde park par Matyas Dubai, sur Flickr


London-Hyde park par Matyas Dubai, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

VIEWS OVER LONDON FROM GREENWICH. par jackiebugeja, sur Flickr


VIEWS OVER LONDON FROM GREENWICH. par jackiebugeja, sur Flickr


VIEWS OVER LONDON FROM GREENWICH. par jackiebugeja, sur Flickr


Blog de viajes: Rutas y paseos recomendados por Londres (1): Desde el Palacio de Buckingham, pasando por el Parque St.James, el Big Ben, la abadia de Westminster, hasta la noria o London Eye par Iñigo Escalante, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sans titre de par TamanM, sur Flickr


London from St. Paul's par Matthew Lumb (TheBigLumbowski), sur Flickr


2014_05_03_13404.jpg par jdylanstewart100, sur Flickr


pigeoncam City par rashbre, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Big Ben and Parliament from across the Thames par philgoblephoto, sur Flickr


River Thames Cruise after Victory Day celebrations. Relaxing day on a river. 11 May'14 par Sigita Manite, sur Flickr


piccadilly circus#2 par Pentakonix, sur Flickr


Water to the Sunset par Davide D'Amico, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London par Stephen Walford Photography, sur Flickr


London par Stephen Walford Photography, sur Flickr


The Shard, London par Stephen Walford Photography, sur Flickr


London par Stephen Walford Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Winter Thames 1 par Richard Lehnert, sur Flickr


#London par priveytpurplelove, sur Flickr


View from the Paramount Bar viewing gallery in Centrepoint looking south par louisemarston, sur Flickr


Westminster, London 12/04/2014 par Gary S. Crutchley, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Bridge at the End of the Road-9410 par andy.searle, sur Flickr


City of London par Richardgrant1980, sur Flickr


#BTTowerTrip par Mark Goldstein, sur Flickr


Houses of Parliament & Big Ben taken with D800 & edited using snapseed for iPad. par Dan Nash1, sur Flickr


View from Tower Bridge  par alh1, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The London skyscraper cluster par London From The Rooftops, sur Flickr


The London Eye par jeffwarta, sur Flickr


The City Of London par 360THz, sur Flickr


London and the Thames par Doolallyally, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Urban Idyllic Commuting par steven_kelly | www.steven-kelly.co.uk, sur Flickr


Waterloo & Surrounding Areas par SpongySponge, sur Flickr


DSCF3478 par chalkie, sur Flickr


DSC09686 par Sheyne Lucock, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cityscape, London par basair, sur Flickr


London Nights par www.paulshearsphotography.com, sur Flickr


London Skys HDR -9933 par andy.searle, sur Flickr


London Docklands Skyline par barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Clapham Approach par 96tommy, sur Flickr


Looking East par Umbreen Hafeez, sur Flickr


A corner of London at night par Arutemu, sur Flickr


Great Expectations par Tedz Duran, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Trafalgar Square pillow fight - London, UK par Jaafar Mestari, sur Flickr


Trafalgar Square pillow fight - London, UK par Jaafar Mestari, sur Flickr


London bridge - London, UK par Jaafar Mestari, sur Flickr


Tower Bridge par Sid's Corner, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Bridge par brightlight_darkroom, sur Flickr


P1100213 par Sabrinadai, sur Flickr


St Pauls par Mike_Greenham, sur Flickr


2014 London Hyde Park: Isis par dominotic, sur Flickr


London, Tube par simonburgess7, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tower Bridge par Sid's Corner, sur Flickr


Hotel Russell par marks-a-wanderin', sur Flickr


St Pancras Station par Liam., sur Flickr


Oxford Circus London Underground station 21st June 2014 (1) par BristolRE2007, sur Flickr


Oxford Circus London Underground station 21st June 2014 (2) par BristolRE2007, sur Flickr


----------



## kkpugh726

Very nice pic of Tower Bridge!! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

*Tour de France in London*


Tour de France on Embankment, London par robinhamman, sur Flickr


Tour de France par The Crow2, sur Flickr


Tour de France par The Crow2, sur Flickr


Official Store par PD3., sur Flickr


Tour de France Crew par PD3., sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tour de France in London*


2014 Tour de France par alalchan, sur Flickr


2014 Tour de France par alalchan, sur Flickr


2014 Tour de France par alalchan, sur Flickr


2014 Tour de France par alalchan, sur Flickr


2014 Tour de France par alalchan, sur Flickr


2014 Tour de France par alalchan, sur Flickr


2014 Tour de France par alalchan, sur Flickr


Tour de France London 2014 par dorsetbays, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tour de France in London*


TDF_IMG_4936 par mikeyB1966, sur Flickr


TDF_IMG_4859 par mikeyB1966, sur Flickr


Tour De France 2014 London par JJ 2007, sur Flickr


The last stretch par kingfisher 21, sur Flickr


Tour de France London 20141047 par ElmerFud, sur Flickr


Tour de France London 20141077 par ElmerFud, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Abbey Road par Ivan I. Ossandon, sur Flickr


National Historic Museum | London, UK par Bridget Davey (www.bridgetdavey.com), sur Flickr


London Eye par Walid photography, sur Flickr


London, UK par - Tyler Park -, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Bridge par geoveni, sur Flickr


View from the top of The Shard, London Bridge, London par iainh124a, sur Flickr


View from the top of The Shard, London Bridge, London par iainh124a, sur Flickr


London Eye View (BW - Tinted) ( Fuji XE1 & XF 56mm F1.2R Telephoto) par markdbaynham, sur Flickr


SAM_1158 par emyf922, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London par fahdi104, sur Flickr


London par fahdi104, sur Flickr


LONDON - GLOBE THEATRE, RIVER THAMES, LONDON TUBE, BRITISH MUSEUM par ukimmersiontrip2014, sur Flickr



Tour de France London par HMSMinotaur, sur Flickr


LondonPiccadillyCircus0007 par Nardella Photo Album, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20140707-0339 par www.cjo.info, sur Flickr


The Shard & South Bank par Garnham Photography, sur Flickr


The Shard & GLA building on the South Bank par Garnham Photography, sur Flickr


City of London Skyline par Garnham Photography, sur Flickr


The South Bank par Stumax, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Tourists par Waterford_Man, sur Flickr


London Tourists par Waterford_Man, sur Flickr


London Tourists par Waterford_Man, sur Flickr


Uxbridge Station (2) par Snappy Pete, sur Flickr


Arriva HV135 LT63 UJR par Ingy The Wingy, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Olympic Park par Umbreen Hafeez, sur Flickr


#vauxhall bridge this morning. #London #tiltshift par Our London Story, sur Flickr


No Traffic on Putney Bridge (HDR) par Massimo Usai, sur Flickr


Chickity China the Chinese Chicken - 3921 par Abdul Haq Musa, sur Flickr


All Along The Clock Tower - 4064 par Abdul Haq Musa, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Morning images when it was very quiet of Guys old buildings. Also loved the contrast of the #shard against some of the (Victorian?) architecture. par NeilMcCrae, sur Flickr


londonview par juansimov, sur Flickr


Liverpool Station par Davide D'Amico, sur Flickr


Tower Bridge par padraic collins, sur Flickr


Under Blackfriars Bridge par SarahO44, sur Flickr


----------



## FAAN

London city rooftop por Songquan Deng, no Flickr


Tower Bridge London por Songquan Deng, no Flickr


Westminster por Songquan Deng, no Flickr


London night por Songquan Deng, no Flickr


St Paul's cathedral por Songquan Deng, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN

London city rooftop por Songquan Deng, no Flickr


London Eye por Songquan Deng, no Flickr


Thames River London por Songquan Deng, no Flickr


House of Parliament por Songquan Deng, no Flickr


London cityscape por Songquan Deng, no Flickr


Shining Westminster por Songquan Deng, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Palace of Westminster, London. par les.butcher, sur Flickr


Underground par Itotti69, sur Flickr


HMS Belfast par Simon_S, sur Flickr


IMG_4746 par neverbutterfly, sur Flickr


IMG_0053 par cbailie100, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_T1_8825 par PiXeL ViXeN, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par trash-a-lot, sur Flickr


Graham in London, May 2014 par dok1969, sur Flickr


Shard par C.MA, sur Flickr


Hyde Park Roller Blader - London par Waterford_Man, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Westminster From The Air par Dave-B2012, sur Flickr


One Canada Square par Dave-B2012, sur Flickr


Gherkin Cooking In The Sunshine par Dave-B2012, sur Flickr


On The Westminster Approach par Dave-B2012, sur Flickr


London From Above par Dave-B2012, sur Flickr


Flying Over Canary Wharf par Dave-B2012, sur Flickr


----------



## FAAN

St Paul from down the Blackfriars Bridge por Naeem behind the lens, no Flickr


sunset at Westminster por Naeem behind the lens, no Flickr


St Katharine Docks marina por mike.t photography, no Flickr


Lots Road Power Station por Umbreen Hafeez, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN

a city of bridges...London por Naeem behind the lens, no Flickr


Vauxhall por Naeem behind the lens, no Flickr


two in one por Naeem behind the lens, no Flickr


Tower of London por Naeem behind the lens, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Regent Canal por Naeem behind the lens, no Flickr


shard por Naeem behind the lens, no Flickr


Tower Bridge London por Naeem behind the lens, no Flickr


London por Naeem behind the lens, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN

The Three Towers por www.paulshearsphotography.com, no Flickr


London Eye por dickertracy, no Flickr


Big Ben Reflections In The Gabo Fountain por www.paulshearsphotography.com, no Flickr


The Light At The End por www.paulshearsphotography.com, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Magic Hour por www.paulshearsphotography.com, no Flickr


Twilight Reflections por www.paulshearsphotography.com, no Flickr


Nine O'Clock por www.paulshearsphotography.com, no Flickr


London Nights por www.paulshearsphotography.com, no Flickr


Girl With A Dolphin & Tower Bridge por www.paulshearsphotography.com, no Flickr


Reflection Perfection por www.paulshearsphotography.com, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN

That cloud soon passed! por dickertracy, no Flickr


London's starting to light up! por dickertracy, no Flickr


IMG_7731 por dickertracy, no Flickr


IMG_0512-2 por dickertracy, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London from the Eye par raddougall, sur Flickr


L O N D O N par appletvss, sur Flickr


New Court (2010) par www.thewinch.net, sur Flickr


Houses of Parliament par Jainbow, sur Flickr


London Eye par C.MA, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_MG_0926.jpg par Richard Sherman 1964, sur Flickr


London City Sky par Davide D'Amico, sur Flickr


Clouds on London par Davide D'Amico, sur Flickr


St. Pauls, London. par Neil Aiston, sur Flickr


London Sunset par Umbreen Hafeez, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London, UK par Aline Murillo, sur Flickr


London, UK par Aline Murillo, sur Flickr


London, UK par Aline Murillo, sur Flickr


London, UK par Aline Murillo, sur Flickr


Canary Wharf underground par Andrew G Robertson, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cornhill, The City par Gregouill, sur Flickr


City Hall par PH0T0H0L1C, sur Flickr


London's shine par Campana Valentin, sur Flickr


London from above par Oscar Tarneberg, sur Flickr


London JUL-14-12 par -Emm-, sur Flickr


----------



## Anton101

*London northeast*

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## Parra 1

4K8A0866 by fabbri.michele, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Overground 378222 par chrisbell50000, sur Flickr


Camden Town par Gregouill, sur Flickr


The London Eye par Gregouill, sur Flickr


Londres par Gregouill, sur Flickr


The Shard par Gregouill, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tower Bridge,LONDON,UK par CHIUHUANG, sur Flickr


The Shard and HMS Belfast (En) par Cédric Mayence Photography, sur Flickr


Westminster Abbey (West Door) with par andreavera, sur Flickr


London par andreavera, sur Flickr


London Red. par Jurriaan Vogel, sur Flickr


----------



## FAAN

https://www.flickr.com/photos/heikoj/14735734036









https://www.flickr.com/photos/heikoj/14242400109/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/heikoj/14243874456/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/heikoj/13984148388/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/heikoj/14144370443/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/heikoj/13887124100/


----------



## christos-greece

20140718_201141 par MattBarnes1981, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par GaganSadana, sur Flickr


Buck Pal par Matt From London, sur Flickr


20140731IMG_6926 par pmorgan67, sur Flickr


Shard all over par Daviddje, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Harrods, London by Jainbow, on Flickr

Notting Hill Gate by James LCY, on Flickr

Buckingham Palace by builtfences, on Flickr

Water life by Miradortigre, on Flickr

Tower of London, The Tower of London Remembers by TomsflickrBilder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Millennium Bridge by JR Aperture, on Flickr

Iron Bridge by Tedz Duran, on Flickr

The Shard by JR Aperture, on Flickr

Shaftesbury Avenue by Patrizia Ilaria Sechi, on Flickr

Before Sunrise by helterskelter.711, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Metroline TE684 by miniautobusero, on Flickr

London-98.jpg by xrioann, on Flickr

Foreign and Commonwealth Office by Matt From London, on Flickr

Metroline VWH1418 by miniautobusero, on Flickr


----------



## robhood

London, United Kingdom by Dougtone, on Flickr

London, United Kingdom by Dougtone, on Flickr
London, United Kingdom by Dougtone, on Flickr
London, United Kingdom by Dougtone, on Flickr

London, United Kingdom by Dougtone, on Flickr

London, United Kingdom by Dougtone, on Flickr

London, United Kingdom by Dougtone, on Flickr

London, United Kingdom by Dougtone, on Flickr

London, United Kingdom by Dougtone, on Flickr
London, United Kingdom by Dougtone, on Flickr

London, United Kingdom by Dougtone, on Flickr

London, United Kingdom by Dougtone, on Flickr


----------



## ken2000ac

Tenth floor from South Hackney:

London - Canary Wharf and Victoria Park by kenny mccartney, on Flickr

London - The City from Hackney by kenny mccartney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London by emilioramos59, on Flickr

Trafalgar Square by carmn10, on Flickr

Europe-2401 by Tylerhumphrey, on Flickr

London beauty by London in my lens, on Flickr

London_20140927_5839 by Joseph Pearson Images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Prudential Ride London 2014 by Waterford_Man, on Flickr

Prudential Ride London 2014 by Waterford_Man, on Flickr

Prudential Ride London 2014 by Waterford_Man, on Flickr

Prudential Ride London 2014 by Waterford_Man, on Flickr

Prudential Ride London 2014 by Waterford_Man, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cloud Cover by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

DSCF7766 by MadsRued, on Flickr

View towards the City of London from Tower Bridge (Olympus OMD EM5 & mZuiko 17mm Pancake Lens) by markdbaynham, on Flickr

More of More London by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

#Smoky #Afternoon! lol by junnlloa, on Flickr

Dark Times by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr

HC9Q0362_HDR-1 by rodwey2004, on Flickr

HC9Q0347_HDR-1 by rodwey2004, on Flickr

HMS Belfast by iwroteforluck, on Flickr


----------



## ken2000ac

Had myself a touristy visit to the top of the Shard:

London - City from The Shard by kenny mccartney, on Flickr

London - Waterloo & Westminster from the Shard by kenny mccartney, on Flickr

London - St. Paul's & Thames from the Shard by kenny mccartney, on Flickr

London - Tower Bridge and Canary Wharf from the Shard by kenny mccartney, on Flickr

London - City from the Shard II by kenny mccartney, on Flickr


----------



## Rainbow Boy

Stunning city :drool:


----------



## christos-greece

London Cityscape by JonnoB82, on Flickr

St. Paul's Cathedral by lorenzaim, on Flickr

St Paul's Cathedral by as098_uk, on Flickr

059 by AlexJamesKerr, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by iwroteforluck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Deserted by Pete Rowbottom - Pete37038, on Flickr

London by davepacheco, on Flickr

Blood Swept Lands and Seas of Red by anniew69, on Flickr

The highrisers by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shard by DanHarrison., on Flickr

３６／５２ Ｌｏｎｄｏｎ ｓｃｅｎｅ by seboblavie, on Flickr

Boats at Victoria Embankment by a.souppes, on Flickr

Trafalgar Square by vgallova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Magnetic storm on Tower Bridge by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr

Financial Blues by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

London Bridge by Davide D'Amico, on Flickr

Trafalgar Square by vgallova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Big Ben and Wesminster Bridge Illuminated in the Evening, London, United Kingdom by anshar73, on Flickr

Southwark Bridge by [J Z A] Photography, on Flickr

Contrasts by peterphotographic, on Flickr

King's X by Tedz Duran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tower Bridge raised by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr

_DSC9826 Trafalgar Square.jpg_DSC9826 Trafalgar Square.jpg18,3 MB 7360 × 4912 by delreycarlos, on Flickr

Big Ben and Wesminster Bridge Illuminated in the Morning, London, United Kingdom by anshar73, on Flickr

Watching Euston Tower by Sean Batten, on Flickr

Geese by Joe Dunckley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paddle Steamer Sunset by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr

London Tower Bridge and below by Jacob Surland, on Flickr

The City... by JH Images.co.uk, on Flickr

Skyline by Chalkdell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City Hall by mdavies149, on Flickr

Rainy night in Euston by DobingDesign, on Flickr

Euston Road before bed by DobingDesign, on Flickr

London Skyline by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London cityscape by kaspars1985, on Flickr

London View Fisheye by Asquiff, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob Mchale, on Flickr

Down The Rabbit Hole by Dimmilan, on Flickr

The Changing London Skyline by Andrew Stawarz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Big Ben, Queen Elizabeth Tower and Wesminster Bridge framed in Arch, London, United Kingdom by anshar73, on Flickr

a dull day in the City of London by Ken & Rose Farge 250k+ views. Thank you, on Flickr

Don't do it by DanHarrison., on Flickr

A classic shot of Light trails from traffic crossing Tower Bridge by Christine's Observations, on Flickr

Greenwich by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Calling by Aurélien LR, on Flickr


Blue Hour Canary Wharf by Aurélien LR, on Flickr

Looking North by [J Z A] Photography, on Flickr


St George Wharf riverside by Aurélien LR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London South Bank by andre adams, on Flickr

Paddle Steamer Sunset by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr

Tower of London at night by kalhara18, on Flickr

Overtaking the Past by Lee Nichols, on Flickr

untitled-54 by level twenty three, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

KHE_4866 by කේදාර KhE 龙, on Flickr

Night bus to Westminster by Mr. Pebble / Bildwerfer, on Flickr

20 Fenchurch Street by Malc ©, on Flickr

Thames by ChiaraBer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Wren over Blackfriars by [J Z A] Photography, on Flickr

The Poppies by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

Alice in Wonderland by lakemans, on Flickr

Greenwich Power Station by firstnameunknown, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blood Swept Lands and Seas of Red | Remembrance Sunday, Tower of London by Bridget Davey (www.bridgetdavey.com), on Flickr

The Thames at Night! by Jay Bees Pics, on Flickr

View of Tower Bridge from riverbank, London, UK, KW by www.traveljunction.com, on Flickr

Trafalgar Square - LONDON by Andrew Acey, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

20141105-DSC_1441 by namtaruu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

On The Road by JacopoR., on Flickr

The Shard and Tower Bridge by vgallova, on Flickr

The City 13 by David OMalley, on Flickr

Lean on me by judi may, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St Paul's Cathedral by LHR Local, on Flickr

IMG_3415 by davemcnoodles59a, on Flickr

The Cheese Grater Building by steven_9709, on Flickr

o2 to docklands by ONE DIGITAL EYE, on Flickr

_DSC5024 by NRM the 2nd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London by Taka Taira, on Flickr

London skyline 2013 by davehowe327, on Flickr

Annual SKATE event at Somerset House in London, UK. by cruddog, on Flickr

Royal Albert Hall by patrickasselin, on Flickr

Light Trails of London by Chris Luckhardt, on Flickr


----------



## superodesit

skyscrapers all kind of spoil. Without them, it would be much better


----------



## dj4life

Little Britain by Always Sneaky, on Flickr

Money by Always Sneaky, on Flickr

Vauxhall by Always Sneaky, on Flickr

Privileged by Always Sneaky, on Flickr

Five Star by Always Sneaky, on Flickr

A4 by Always Sneaky, on Flickr

800 by Always Sneaky, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Point Taken... by Always Sneaky, on Flickr

Librarian by Always Sneaky, on Flickr

Not The Shard by Always Sneaky, on Flickr

Waterloo Sunset by Always Sneaky, on Flickr

Hospitalism by Always Sneaky, on Flickr

Pickled by Always Sneaky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Regent's curves by DanielSan_05, on Flickr

Photographer Stepping in by LHR Local, on Flickr

London 2014 (9) by nicolasgueryphotographie, on Flickr

IMG_3152 by raraujo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London, UK by anphalas, on Flickr

Royal College of Music in London by Arpad Lukacs Photography, on Flickr

. by openhouselondon2014, on Flickr

Trafalgar Square Underground by nikototake, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Shangri-La At The Shard London's Best New Location For Luxury by thetoptier, on Flickr

brownish by Hamidullah Mirzayee, on Flickr

London 2014 4.jpg by kevinbrown13, on Flickr

London 2014 2.jpg by kevinbrown13, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Central London Buildings by TexanInLondon, on Flickr

Central London Buildings by TexanInLondon, on Flickr

Skate at Somerset House by Richard John Ford Photography, on Flickr

Central London Buildings by TexanInLondon, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

D12113. The Tower of London Poppies. by Ron Fisher, on Flickr

Royal College of Music in London by Arpad Lukacs Photography, on Flickr

London by armaghus, on Flickr

London by Jeapesy, on Flickr

The heart of London by Aurélien LR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Docklands Cityscape by essexdiver, on Flickr

cityscape by DSLRCreations, on Flickr

BT Tower View - East by Pete Woodhead, on Flickr

_T1_8825 by PiXeL ViXeN, on Flickr

BT Tower View - South East by Pete Woodhead, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The concrete overgrown, but that stained-glass window sits untouched amongst the brickwork worn. by Frank Hendriks, on Flickr

DSCN3204 by jessica diamond, on Flickr

Battersea Power Station London by sachman75, on Flickr

Hyde Park in Autumn by Arathrael, on Flickr

_N8F8570.jpg by Fuad Babayev, on Flickr


----------



## justproject

The City of London by Aubrey Stoll, on Flickr


One New Change by manalsali, on Flickr


Money Never Sleeps by Aubrey Stoll, on Flickr


The Shard by Emily Starbug Photography, on Flickr


When I'm cleaning windows by Paul.Stevens photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mayor leads by example at the cycle challenge by CITY OF JOBURG, on Flickr

SUN UP by Tedz Duran, on Flickr

london-cityscapes-black-white-伦敦-城市-黑白-768x1366 by lukasz.graban, on Flickr

Van(tastic) cityscape... by md-images, on Flickr

Bright Lights Big City by Matt Parry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

SC Bread St. 18nov14 by richardbw9, on Flickr

UK - London - Paddington Trail - Oxford Street - Bear Humbug by JulesFoto, on Flickr

Wembley 2009 - Scunthorpe United by SteveH1972, on Flickr

Untitled by matt_lowe1, on Flickr

London Hyde Park British Summertime music Festival July 2013 by RyanFranklinTits, on Flickr


----------



## ken2000ac

London - Sunset from Westminster by kenny mccartney, on Flickr

London - National Gallery and Trafalgar Square by kenny mccartney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Waterloo Station Taxis by [J Z A] Photography, on Flickr

Sunrise over London by mikaschick, on Flickr

Barbican I by Sven's Space, on Flickr

Whoooshh..... by Tedz Duran, on Flickr

The Wheels On The Bus.... by Tedz Duran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Old and New Towers by esslingerphoto.com✈ (London), on Flickr

Stagecoach 10173 by John A King, on Flickr

London - Hyde Park by jumig, on Flickr

BaysWater Station by Italian_Dreamer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Unknown Soldier by Tedz Duran, on Flickr

City Spice by adrian.chandler, on Flickr

London Nov 20, 2014 by seantgUK, on Flickr

Apsley House. 149 Piccadilly, Hyde Park Corner - Londres by nandiestevez, on Flickr

London, England by bridie.piggford, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

The City of London by Aubrey Stoll, on Flickr










High above London by LOGO, on Flickr










London from above by Lost Star, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London 2014-498-29 by Perry JP, on Flickr

Canary Wharf Reflections by Daniel Coyle, on Flickr

RSC_0283 by robert shell, on Flickr

Oxford Circus (High ISO) (Panasonic LX100) by markdbaynham, on Flickr

Heron Quays by Jerry Fryer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Vauxhall Lights ..Next Generation by aquanandy, on Flickr

Cranbourn Street by XT Inc., on Flickr

TfL Year of the Bus Sculpture Trail Launch in Trafalgar Square - Bus Sculpture by Rod Hunt 1 by Rod Hunt Illustration, on Flickr

Druid St, Abbey St & Shard by [J Z A] Photography, on Flickr


----------



## justproject

London at night....Look down! by stevefitch638, on Flickr


Another London sunrise by mikaschick, on Flickr


IMG_5213 by Mitch Waite, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Europe-2401 by Tylerhumphrey, on Flickr

London beauty by London in my lens, on Flickr

Vauxhall Lights ..Next Generation by aquanandy, on Flickr

Cranbourn Street by XT Inc., on Flickr


----------



## ken2000ac

London - The British Museum by kenny mccartney, on Flickr

London - Heal's Staircase by kenny mccartney, on Flickr

London - The City from Monument by kenny mccartney, on Flickr

London - The City from Spitalfields by kenny mccartney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Landscape in the Mist by Mr Blue Sky 333, on Flickr

Looking East by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

Canary Wharf Station by [J Z A] Photography, on Flickr

Symmetry? Or not. by winterduel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Europe-2401 by Tylerhumphrey, on Flickr

London beauty by London in my lens, on Flickr

The Wheels On The Bus.... by Tedz Duran, on Flickr

More of More London by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

London Docklands by stebunting, on Flickr










London Landscape at Night by Mr Blue Sky 333, on Flickr










London Bridge at Night by Mr Blue Sky 333, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Shard from Southwark Bridge by a.souppes, on Flickr

Towers by Tedz Duran, on Flickr

London, England, London Eye tourist area by Photography DMC, on Flickr

London, England, Thames River by Photography DMC, on Flickr

Westminster Cathedral by m2nemes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London (37) - Copy by Alan and Steph Carmichael, on Flickr

London skyline by bsafolkestone, on Flickr

Baltimore Tower London by ben veasey, on Flickr

City of London skyline by Jane Simmonds, on Flickr

London, UK [2048x1369] by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr


----------



## justproject

Sunset from Tower 42 by arjyKlondon, on Flickr

City of London by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Across The Thames - London by Stephen Weston Photography, on Flickr

under.the.rainbow... by Robertson the Bruce, on Flickr

London night view from Waterloo bridge by yuko.sakaguchi, on Flickr

Boats in the city.. by joaquimribeiro98, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St Paul's Cathedral by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

Shakespeare's The Globe by LHR Local, on Flickr

st-pauls-2014a.jpg by James Popple, on Flickr

Leicester Square in London by New York Habitat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Central London Buildings by TexanInLondon, on Flickr

Central London Buildings by TexanInLondon, on Flickr

London by hayden_schill, on Flickr

under.the.rainbow... by Robertson the Bruce, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Pano by khalid.bari80, on Flickr

The Old and The New by Phil Broad, on Flickr

Canary Wharf by ryszka3, on Flickr

Waterloo by northboundcollective, on Flickr

London Cityscape by a.souppes, on Flickr


----------



## ken2000ac

From Monument:

London - From Monument by kenny mccartney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Before the Bridge by Ktoine, on Flickr

l2014-2 by guido_b, on Flickr

NFL in London by SmittyImagingLtd, on Flickr

London 201014-4.jpg by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London, United Kingdom by Dougtone, on Flickr

London, United Kingdom by Dougtone, on Flickr

DSCF7766 by MadsRued, on Flickr

View towards the City of London from Tower Bridge (Olympus OMD EM5 & mZuiko 17mm Pancake Lens) by markdbaynham, on Flickr

More of More London by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr


----------



## ken2000ac

London - Kings Cross and St. Pancras by kenny mccartney, on Flickr

London - Canary Wharf from Blackwall Basin by kenny mccartney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tower Bridge, London by lensjourner, on Flickr

Old Street Roundabout, London by red_bandora, on Flickr

Tower Bridge Christmas Lights by vgallova, on Flickr

Oxford Street by Swifty, on Flickr

East London by ben veasey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Thames by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

View from ramparts (10) by Nick Bowman1, on Flickr

IMG_6321 by Jen Rae-Frances, on Flickr

City Hall and Tower Bridge by Tomáš Pastorek, on Flickr

Canary Wharf by Tomáš Pastorek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_0966 - Version 3 by KarenGuy, on Flickr

NFL in London by SmittyImagingLtd, on Flickr

London 201014-4.jpg by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr

_DSC0057_8_9 by Mikyy81, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

8:13pm by LHR Local, on Flickr

#Tower of #London by junnlloa, on Flickr

Panorama of Parliament Square and Queen Elizabeth Tower in London, United Kingdom by anshar73, on Flickr

Peroni by Ermanno Albano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bridge under cloudy skies by stephenquin58, on Flickr

London Runners by Waterford_Man, on Flickr

London Runners by Waterford_Man, on Flickr

London Tourists by Waterford_Man, on Flickr

Palace from the end of the Mall by stephenquin58, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Busker Phil by perkster24, on Flickr

The Gerkin-2 by Flicktone, on Flickr

015 by Neptune 777, on Flickr

_WSL6984 by wslewis73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Big Ben y Parlamento. by Toni Rodríguez, on Flickr

Camden Town. by Toni Rodríguez, on Flickr

Tower Bridge, London UK by FriedKamatis, on Flickr

Camden Town. by Toni Rodríguez, on Flickr

Tower Bridge, London UK by FriedKamatis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London twilight by Aurélien LR, on Flickr


London sunset by Aurélien LR, on Flickr


Blood Red Moon by Aurélien LR, on Flickr


The name is on the wall by Aurélien LR, on Flickr


----------



## justproject

City View from Archway Bridge | Dusk [Explored] by James_Beard, on Flickr


Canary wharf is the future. by Jordi Corbilla Photography, on Flickr


London in winter by maximerobeyns, on Flickr


Shadwell Basin by Davide D'Amico, on Flickr


City View from Archway Bridge | Blue Hour by James_Beard, on Flickr


A View from a Hill | Crystal Palace Dec 2014 -1 by Paul *****, on Flickr


City Skyline from Archway Bridge | Interesting Light by James_Beard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London twilight by Aurélien LR, on Flickr


London sunset by Aurélien LR, on Flickr


Blood Red Moon by Aurélien LR, on Flickr


The name is on the wall by Aurélien LR, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Flickr-30 by sammyniemi, on Flickr










Flickr-31 by sammyniemi, on Flickr










Flickr-35 by sammyniemi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bayerwerk Chempark in Leverkusen Germany by ©Markus Landsmann - markuslandsmann.zenfolio.com, on Flickr

Time by vulture labs, on Flickr

Trafalgar Square in London by Arpad Lukacs Photography, on Flickr

Düsseldorf Altstadt (Fineart) by ©Markus Landsmann - markuslandsmann.zenfolio.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night bus to Westminster by Mr. Pebble / Bildwerfer, on Flickr

Thames by ChiaraBer, on Flickr

The Shard and Tower Bridge by vgallova, on Flickr

The City 13 by David OMalley, on Flickr

Lean on me by judi may, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC2271 Deserted streets.jpg 21,2 MB 7360 × 4912 by delreycarlos, on Flickr

One black Taxi by Imm Photo, on Flickr

London-160 by Acelgirl, on Flickr

Coca Cola Xmas by Davide D'Amico, on Flickr

7 by necobeymen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DFB 1121 (1024x680) by davidbrenes1, on Flickr

2013-08-26_16-04-38 by martimedia, on Flickr

London #1 by mobiletechtalk, on Flickr

Knightsbridge by Freddy Enguix, on Flickr


----------



## ken2000ac

London - Royal Victoria Docks by kenny mccartney, on Flickr

London - Traffic at Canary Wharf by kenny mccartney, on Flickr

London - From the Thames Barrier by kenny mccartney, on Flickr

London - Tower Bridge by kenny mccartney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

45 by jonron239, on Flickr

The Queens Garden... by JH Images.co.uk, on Flickr

Arriva London - LT199 - LTZ1199 by Waterford_Man, on Flickr

London United - LT80 - LTZ1080 by Waterford_Man, on Flickr

Sky Garden Deck by esslingerphoto.com✈ (London), on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

The name is on the wall by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Blue Hour London Bridge by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St Paul's Cathedral by LHR Local, on Flickr

IMG_3415 by davemcnoodles59a, on Flickr

The Cheese Grater Building by steven_9709, on Flickr

Royal Albert Hall by patrickasselin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

80 by mecooney27, on Flickr

Whitehall by birdsrule, on Flickr

92 by mecooney27, on Flickr

architecture by ozbroome, on Flickr

Thames from the Southbank by Carmen L. Clark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Covent Garden by Andrea Rapisarda, on Flickr

Sunset dream | Day 24/365 by Nick Ferrara | www.ferraraphotoart.com, on Flickr

City tracks by Lou.photo, on Flickr

POSTCARD FROM LONDON by Joyce Dela Paz, on Flickr

The Eye at Night by bvi4092, on Flickr


----------



## AntonBeck

*Walking in London*


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

One Canada Square by Dave-B2012, on Flickr










The Shard in the Sunshine by Dave-B2012, on Flickr










The Isle of Dogs by Dave-B2012, on Flickr










Flying Over Canary Wharf by Dave-B2012, on Flickr










Gherkin Cooking In The Sunshine by Dave-B2012, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

a dull day in the City of London by Ken & Rose Farge 250k+ views. Thank you, on Flickr

Untitled by Sarah_Tsang, on Flickr

IMG-226.jpg by jonyu3n, on Flickr

Canary Wharf by Dave-B2012, on Flickr

Big Ben puddle by night by moslien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View of Tower Bridge from riverbank, London, UK, KW by www.traveljunction.com, on Flickr

Trafalgar Square - LONDON by Andrew Acey, on Flickr

o2 to docklands by ONE DIGITAL EYE, on Flickr

_DSC5024 by NRM the 2nd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London twilight by Aurélien LR, on Flickr


London sunset by Aurélien LR, on Flickr


Blood Red Moon by Aurélien LR, on Flickr

Empty London by zzapback, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*The Shard*










Source


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Sarah_Tsang, on Flickr

The Millennium Bridge by m2nemes, on Flickr

Symmetry by Lies Thru a Lens, on Flickr

The Shard by dustin.hackert, on Flickr

Regent Street, London by Guillermo R., on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Abstract Architecture #13 by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tower of London at night by kalhara18, on Flickr

the old lady of threadneedle street -- bank of england at night, london, england by _muckraker_, on Flickr

Busker Phil by perkster24, on Flickr

The Gerkin-2 by Flicktone, on Flickr

015 by Neptune 777, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View from the Bridge by Xmural, on Flickr

Pretty women out walking with gorillas down my street. by Frank Hendriks, on Flickr

London Night City Skyline by Ray Wise, on Flickr

London by Stephen Walford Photography, on Flickr

Paternoster Square London by TIM BRUENING · PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Bench With A View by Otto Berkeley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London At Night 24.01.2015 005 by corin.spinks, on Flickr

Looking East by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

Thames & City Of London by TobyHawkes.co.nz, on Flickr

Gherkin and Cheese Grater by rajeshwar70, on Flickr

Rush by Michelangelo Macanas, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Millennium Classic by ::fede::, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Westminster Bridge by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

Tower Bridge London 1 of 2 by Big_City_Images, on Flickr

Colors of London by Alessandro Giorgi Art Photography, on Flickr

London by Arutemu, on Flickr

Modern Reflections by makenzie_whittle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_0499 by www.traveljunction.com, on Flickr

IMG_0495 by www.traveljunction.com, on Flickr

Untitled by hamada.kosei, on Flickr

London, Hyde Park by mariano.carreiras, on Flickr

Spotted! by Andrew G Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Gherkin

The Gherkin by Fred-Adams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London sunset by Aurélien LR, on Flickr


Blood Red Moon by Aurélien LR, on Flickr

London Calling by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

Paternoster Square London by TIM BRUENING · PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

London, UK by D-A-O, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Source


----------



## redcode

The Rat Race by TS446Photo, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

london-4-240215 by Snowpetrel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Arriva London - LT199 - LTZ1199 by Waterford_Man, on Flickr

London United - LT80 - LTZ1080 by Waterford_Man, on Flickr

80 by mecooney27, on Flickr

Whitehall by birdsrule, on Flickr

92 by mecooney27, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Source


----------



## lumpie28

nice photographs


----------



## lumpie28

night time pictures are good, thanks.


----------



## christos-greece

London Skyline by Alex Davis Photography, on Flickr

meander by Joe Dunckley, on Flickr

Docklands by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

Tower Bridge in Blue by Adrian Chandler, on Flickr

Big Ben and Pigeons by kenmines64, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London, England, UK summer 2014 by Photography DMC, on Flickr

Leaving Waterloo - Right by ubysz.com, on Flickr

Picadilly Circus by scottinbermuda, on Flickr

Greenwrich London 354 by adriannaperez30, on Flickr

Old & New | 20 Fenchurch Street by James_Beard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

This is London! by Lies Thru a Lens, on Flickr

Symmetry by Lies Thru a Lens, on Flickr

The Shard by dustin.hackert, on Flickr

Regent Street, London by Guillermo R., on Flickr


----------



## redcode

City of Giants by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Busker Phil by perkster24, on Flickr

The Gerkin-2 by Flicktone, on Flickr

london-11-240215 by Snowpetrel Photography, on Flickr

015 by Neptune 777, on Flickr

_WSL6984 by wslewis73, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Financial Hub by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

St Pauls London by CjayD, on Flickr

Night Stroll by jhlau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Day 9: The Scoop In The Rain by darronwatson, on Flickr


Abellio London, 9545, SN12 AOS by hotspur_star, on Flickr

South Tower view by London From The Rooftops, on Flickr

London Calling by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

Paternoster Square London by TIM BRUENING · PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London by Jime_83, on Flickr

LONDON EYE by Fernando.Barros, on Flickr

WaterlooBridge by ck.duet|photography, on Flickr

London by night by nagillum, on Flickr

St Pauls from above by bensonfive, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

RI182562.JPG by cristian.sorega, on Flickr

Metroline VP559 by NigelOfKent, on Flickr

Buckingham Palace by NMichielsen, on Flickr

Bike Riding Through Hyde Park by lor.rain.e, on Flickr

Middle Mars in Hyde Park by Julie70, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London from St. Paul B/W by jcmax66, on Flickr

London Shoot by jack_meach, on Flickr

Canary Wharf skyline from Deptford by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

London-1-5 by Mark Shelley Photography, on Flickr

Park Bench / Park Life by J-o-h-n---E, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View from the Bridge by Xmural, on Flickr

Pretty women out walking with gorillas down my street. by Frank Hendriks, on Flickr

London Night City Skyline by Ray Wise, on Flickr

London by Stephen Walford Photography, on Flickr

Paternoster Square London by TIM BRUENING · PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## user182

War again?
Like my grandfather, my hair will be getting blond by soul and furiousity.


----------



## diddyD

Good pics.


----------



## christos-greece

The Natural History museum by maxcuo1975, on Flickr

Towers by SteveJM2009, on Flickr

Heron Quays Docklands London 23rd March 2015 by loose_grip_99, on Flickr

P3110030 by granth2903, on Flickr

London by Russ2009, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The City 13 by David OMalley, on Flickr

London by Taka Taira, on Flickr

Prudential Ride London 2014 by Waterford_Man, on Flickr

Photo By Robert Ancill by robertancill, on Flickr

DSC_9611w by Sou'wester, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Sunrise over London (taken at 12,000ft) by gc232, on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax

Thames Blue Hour by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax

The London Eye by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax

The Shard by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

On the Millennium Bridge by Kriisi, on Flickr

London Bridge by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

Winter Westminster Visitors by Waterford_Man, on Flickr

Winter Westminster Visitors by Waterford_Man, on Flickr

London jogger, March 2015 by 5DII, on Flickr

London jogger in the rain, March 2015 by 5DII, on Flickr


----------



## Streetline

North Terrace, South Kensington








Source: North Terrace London PanoramaStreetline


----------



## christos-greece

Arriva London HV49 LJ62BGX by sidney01, on Flickr

Valentines Park_Redbridge_London_Mar15 by Ian Halsey, on Flickr

Houston we`ve had a problem by syl__vie, on Flickr

earls court by grahamxh, on Flickr

Wow by mickyates, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

]Day 9: The Scoop In The Rain by darronwatson, on Flickr


Abellio London, 9545, SN12 AOS by hotspur_star, on Flickr

Canary Wharf. by Suggsy69, on Flickr

View of Tower Bridge from riverbank, London, UK, KW by www.traveljunction.com, on Flickr

Trafalgar Square - LONDON by Andrew Acey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View of Tower Bridge from riverbank, London, UK, KW by www.traveljunction.com, on Flickr

Trafalgar Square - LONDON by Andrew Acey, on Flickr

Wren over Blackfriars by [J Z A] Photography, on Flickr

Europe-2401 by Tylerhumphrey, on Flickr

Prudential Ride London 2014 by Waterford_Man, on Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ Nice updates from London....!


----------



## redcode

Expanding your horizons by dickytwentyone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

150104_4122 by daras330, on Flickr

Portugal Street by Kriisi, on Flickr

London Trip 3-20-2015 -8005928 by kirbinster, on Flickr

Oxford Street #london #tube #tfl by podycust, on Flickr

Charing Cross Underground Station (1) by Snappy Pete, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Trafalgar Square London at Dusk by Urban_DC_Cowgirl, on Flickr

TowerAndBridge by ck.duet|photography, on Flickr

Trafalgar Square Fun by PD3., on Flickr

Jubilee Line by PD3., on Flickr

Oxford Circus Station, W1 by Snappy Pete, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Euston Station forecourt, London, UK, May 2008 by slosheric82, on Flickr

Trafalgar Square by MJ_100, on Flickr

Tower Bridge 2 by Varvara P., on Flickr

London Cyclist by Waterford_Man, on Flickr

London Cyclist by Waterford_Man, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Good update^


----------



## christos-greece

Docklands & Dome at sunset DSC_0745-HDR.jpg by Savash Djemal, on Flickr

Docklands at Sunset DSC_0757-HDR.jpg by Savash Djemal, on Flickr

Olympus London Street June 19 by Marc Jacobs, on Flickr

Olympus London Street June 10 by Marc Jacobs, on Flickr

Olympus London Street June 7 by Marc Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London, UK by robertocatarinicchia, on Flickr

HC9Q6442-1 by rodwey2004, on Flickr

Long Distance Relationship by DobingDesign, on Flickr

6 girls by Claudia Polidori, on Flickr

20150507_130552 by wp_kelly69, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oxford Street, Mayfair, London, UK. by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr

London - Cityscape by Michele Moroni, on Flickr

Notting Hill Gate (looking west), London, UK, January 1989 by slosheric82, on Flickr

Wimbledon Tennis, Court 3, 2015 by Su-May, on Flickr

Supermarine Spitfire Mk1A by Matt Sudol, on Flickr


----------



## pakboy




----------



## christos-greece

London April by Trevor Hicks, on Flickr

London - Low Aerial View by Michele Moroni, on Flickr

Sunset through Tower Bridge by graham_veal, on Flickr

Waterloo by Gingerline, on Flickr

Let there be Light Trails by Matt Parry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Gerkin-2 by Flicktone, on Flickr

015 by Neptune 777, on Flickr

London . by Erika.Piu, on Flickr

London Hyde Park and Street 14 by Marc Jacobs Photography, on Flickr

London Hyde Park and Street 18 by Marc Jacobs Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Guiding Light by Otto Berkeley, on Flickr

Anchor Tavern by Hawkeye2011, on Flickr

Trafalgar Square, London by SE9 London, on Flickr

London lit up by Lightning by Martin Sylvester, on Flickr

Millenium Bridge by Babar Swaleheen, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Cool scenes.^


----------



## christos-greece

The Dome within the Chaos by Harry Zacharias, on Flickr

Royal Exchange interior by Terry Roberts, on Flickr

IMG_7944 by James Guppy, on Flickr

My Office Today in London by Wayan Vota, on Flickr

Warren Street - 187/365 by Barney Moss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Wimbledon Theatre, London, UK, May 1989 by slosheric82, on Flickr

Paddington Station by portemolitor, on Flickr

LX56 EBA by grahamwalker007, on Flickr

Sailing at Dawn by James Attree, on Flickr

Cloudy London HC9Q4701-1 by rod, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Good update^


----------



## christos-greece

'Altar' by Kris Martin, Saint Botolph Without Bishopsgate Churchyard, Sculture in the City 2015 by Loz Pycock, on Flickr

'Altar' by Kris Martin, Saint Botolph Without Bishopsgate Churchyard, Sculture in the City 2015 by Loz Pycock, on Flickr

Bayswater and Kensington, London by TravelLiveLearn.com, on Flickr

Bayswater and Kensington, London by TravelLiveLearn.com, on Flickr

P1210196 by Tom Flemming, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A City Sleeps by Kevin Perkins, on Flickr

Basil Spence's Home Office - on the site of Queen Anne's Mansions, the biggest dwelling of its day by Victor Keegan, on Flickr

Boarding a train by Alex drennan, on Flickr

Bayswater and Kensington, London by TravelLiveLearn.com, on Flickr

Bayswater and Kensington, London by TravelLiveLearn.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Abellio London Fleet No.9036 BX55XMK by harryjaipowell, on Flickr

Italian Gardens fountains, London by Andrey Sulitskiy, on Flickr

Aorangi Terrace by le Liz, on Flickr

Trafalgar Square Steps by Nick Page, on Flickr

Thames at night by Ben Hewitt, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Buckingham Palace by Mike Murphy, on Flickr

Dolphin Lamp by Mike Murphy, on Flickr

London by Mike Murphy, on Flickr

The Last Stop by Mike Murphy, on Flickr

City Shurbs by Mike Murphy, on Flickr

Watling Street by Mike Murphy, on Flickr

Gherkin by Mike Murphy, on Flickr

Somerset House by Mike Murphy, on Flickr

Heron Tower by Mike Murphy, on Flickr

Peace Pagoda by Mike Murphy, on Flickr

Senate House by Mike Murphy, on Flickr

Hotel Russell by Mike Murphy, on Flickr

22. Anima Mundi - 'Awakening the soul of the world' by Mike Murphy, on Flickr

Rooftops by Mike Murphy, on Flickr

Citi of London by Mike Murphy, on Flickr

Moonlit London by Mike Murphy, on Flickr

National Maritime Museum by Mike Murphy, on Flickr

Royal Courts by Mike Murphy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Eye and The Moon by Alberto J. Espiñeira Francés, on Flickr

Underground by fernando_gm, on Flickr

P1210288 by Tom Flemming, on Flickr

P1210289 by Tom Flemming, on Flickr

P1210284 by Tom Flemming, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF4888 by Danijel Bogdanovic, on Flickr

DSCF4863 by Danijel Bogdanovic, on Flickr

Point Of View by Ged Dackys, on Flickr

Thames Walk DSC06048 by Chris Belsten, on Flickr

Thames Walk DSC06020 by Chris Belsten, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

liverpool street by Clive Darra, on Flickr

London buses route 19 & 73 Volvo Gemini 2s by Alice, on Flickr

Kings cross by marcus redfern, on Flickr

dream of thaw by tarsila, on Flickr

Hotels near Kensington Gardens by edenplazakensingtonhotel, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Marvellous pics.


----------



## christos-greece

Wren over Blackfriars by [J Z A] Photography, on Flickr

015 by Neptune 777, on Flickr

Canary by Lamarr LEMTRIX Golding, on Flickr

London Tourists by Waterford_Man, on Flickr

Reflections by Carmine Contrafatto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tower Bridge, London, England by Nelson Alvarez, on Flickr

DSC_0214.jpg by LOCJ, on Flickr

London Eye by LOCJ, on Flickr

P1210284 by Tom Flemming, on Flickr

dream of thaw by tarsila, on Flickr


----------



## wind59

It's so beautiful.


----------



## christos-greece

Sct Pauls Cathedral watching over the Thames by Jacob Surland, on Flickr

London Tower Bridge and Blue River Thames by Jacob Surland, on Flickr

Deserted Piccadilly Circus with Fast Bus by Jacob Surland, on Flickr

Barefoot in the park - DSC05332a by Norman Craig, on Flickr

AMG GT by Benoit CHOW, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Marvellous.^


----------



## christos-greece

London General LDP271 on route G1 at Clapham Junction by Simon, on Flickr

19th October 2004. Abbey Road by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr

Battle of Waterloo by UlyssesThirtyOne, on Flickr

2015 - London - Hyde Park by Laura Gilchrist, on Flickr

2015 - London - Hyde Park by Laura Gilchrist, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Metropolitan Police Service - BX64FSS - BX64FSE by Richard, on Flickr

London Tourists by Richard, on Flickr

City of London DSC06060 by Chris Belsten, on Flickr

Leicester Square, London by Alan Partridge, on Flickr

OK Boris by Bingley Hall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Trafalgar Square - LONDON by Andrew Acey, on Flickr

015 by Neptune 777, on Flickr

Canary by Lamarr LEMTRIX Golding, on Flickr

Stormy skies over the city by SRLEART, on Flickr

Panorama of Parliament Square and Queen Elizabeth Tower in London, United Kingdom by anshar73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by karl goodden, on Flickr

smile by John Phillips, on Flickr

tower bridge open at night by James, on Flickr

London by Ric Capucho, on Flickr

Natural History Museum by Dale Haussner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Looking up by Chris Bird, on Flickr

London CBD by sven loeffler, on Flickr

The Thames by Mike Travis, on Flickr

20070628-2 by MK Thomas, on Flickr

Hyde Park walk about-48 by Gareth Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Jack45

Hi everyone! I'mfrom Italy and i'm coming in London next August 14th. Could you suggest me something to visit in addition to museums and the parks? Thanks!


----------



## christos-greece

RIB17 The London Eye July 15 by Michael, on Flickr

Pancras Road SB approaching jnct Midland Rd by camdencyclists, on Flickr

River Thames by Scott Simpson, on Flickr

London, July 2015 by Chris, on Flickr

City Lights by Ryan Hynes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Arriva London LT191 LTZ1191 by sidney01, on Flickr

London by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr

What s On South Bank. by kitchou1 Thanx 4 UR Visits Coms+Faves., on Flickr

BT Tower by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Houses near the cathedral by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

cuando baje la marea by RaúlRuiz, on Flickr

The Walkie-Talkie, The Cheese Grater and The Gherkin by Steven Olmstead, on Flickr

The Palace Of Westminster B&W by ngocdang1_cl, on Flickr

SB Daphne... by John A King, on Flickr

Tower Bridge (Londres) by cruzqui, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

There by Ged Dackys, on Flickr

East London Transit by Thomas Harrison, on Flickr

Greenwich by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

London-3.jpg by S E Ong, on Flickr

EHB_4741 by Edward Blake, on Flickr


----------



## cocacola213

Hi guys!


----------



## cocacola213

The people affiliated me emmigrated to Japan.


----------



## diddyD

There are some very good street pics on this thread.


----------



## christos-greece

London United - LT80 - LTZ1080 by Waterford_Man, on Flickr

80 by mecooney27, on Flickr

92 by mecooney27, on Flickr

London Skyline by Alex Davis Photography, on Flickr

Big Ben and Pigeons by kenmines64, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Royal Eschange, London by Gary J Brothwell, on Flickr

Wet Trafalgar by kh1234567890, on Flickr

The Lad is broke by Tobias Költzsch, on Flickr

Serpentine Pavilion, 2015 by selgascano 4 by Iqbal Aalam, on Flickr

London Tourists by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Street Furniture by kh1234567890, on Flickr

More London by Justin K.L Seah, on Flickr

Holborn Tube Station by Justin K.L Seah, on Flickr

P8010023 by Martyn, on Flickr

P8010099 by Martyn, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Just superb^


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Saturday Night Lights by UrbanCyclops, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT




----------



## christos-greece

The name is on the wall by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

Sunset dream | Day 24/365 by Nick Ferrara | www.ferraraphotoart.com, on Flickr

City tracks by Lou.photo, on Flickr

Blue Hour London Bridge by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

London by Ric Capucho, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

London skyline-2 by wogadugu, on Flickr










London skyline-1 by wogadugu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

March or die by RECTANGULAR ART, on Flickr

Untitled by Shane And Robbie Barbiellini Mortensen, on Flickr

Arriva LT528 (LTZ1528) Stamford Hill 4th Aug 2015 by BristolRE2007, on Flickr

Untitled by Shane And Robbie Barbiellini Mortensen, on Flickr

Asleep in the sun by Colin Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Trafalgar Square, London by SE9 London, on Flickr

Millenium Bridge by Babar Swaleheen, on Flickr

Guiding Light by Otto Berkeley, on Flickr

Anchor Tavern by Hawkeye2011, on Flickr

Financial sunset... by Mike Dean, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

England, Execution Spot, London, Tower of London by David McSpadden, on Flickr

London Skyline by starbuck77, on Flickr

Crane by Ma.sum, on Flickr

Valentines Park_Redbridge_London_Mar15 by Ian Halsey, on Flickr

Day 9: The Scoop In The Rain by darronwatson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tower Bridge by Alvin Ku, on Flickr

Millenium Dawn by Garry, on Flickr

A Misty City by Daniel Coyle, on Flickr

London-33 by Natasha Padgitt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Shard by vulture labs, on Flickr

Day 9: The Scoop In The Rain by darronwatson, on Flickr

Canary Wharf. by Suggsy69, on Flickr

View of Tower Bridge from riverbank, London, UK, KW by www.traveljunction.com, on Flickr

Trafalgar Square - LONDON by Andrew Acey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilian day in... London!*

Brazil Day 2015 at Trafalgar Square by vgallova, on Flickr

Brazil Day 2015 at Trafalgar Square by vgallova, on Flickr

Brazil Day 2015 by vgallova, on Flickr

Brazil Day 2015 at Trafalgar Square by vgallova, on Flickr

Brazil Day 2015 at Trafalgar Square by vgallova, on Flickr

Brazil Day 2015 at Trafalgar Square by vgallova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Margaret Street, Marylebone, London, UK. by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr

P1360005 LT528 LTZ 1528 at King's Cross Station Euston Road King's Cross London by Anthony Or, on Flickr

St Paul's Cathedral, London by Ian Latham, on Flickr

DSC04900 by T Tsoi, on Flickr

London - Southwark Cathedral by Michele Moroni, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

So many nice pics^


----------



## christos-greece

DSC08685 by L photo, on Flickr

Westminster bridge by Colm, on Flickr

LFB FRU19 responding by 5DII, on Flickr

Morning on the river by maximerobeyns, on Flickr

Modern London by Christophe Van Biesen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Steel Clouds by Adrian Chandler, on Flickr

Picadilly-Circus by Steven Burbidge, on Flickr

Take It to the Bridge.jpg by Stephen Percival, on Flickr

Kensington Palace-HDR by Bjørn-Erik Skjøren, on Flickr

Hyde Park near Speaker's Corner by Joey Hinton, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

View from the Shard by Andrew Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Emperor arrives by Matt Brown, on Flickr

Guildhall decked out for combat by Matt Brown, on Flickr

London by Abu Taher Aziz, on Flickr

The troll pine V2 by Bjørn-Erik Skjøren, on Flickr

London Tourists by Richard, on Flickr

London Cyclist by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Not a bad view for dinner #tower bridge by Adam Leach | Photography, on Flickr

Untitled by jfgrange, on Flickr

32 by Christoffer Lade, on Flickr

DSC_0601 London Hyde Park Hotel by photographer695, on Flickr

Hyde Park by Ian Rosenthal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

301k Saint Paul's Cathedral, London by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

490 Hyde Park, London by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

On your Rooftopz London by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr

On your Rooftopz London by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr

Cyclists get set by Austin O'Hara, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

London City by Benjamin Van der Spek, on Flickr










City Within a City by AndyK!, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

South Kensington by Adrian Chandler, on Flickr










millennium view by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Citi London by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr

London Skyline by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr

_A7C6756-copy by Catherine Chapman, on Flickr

London People by Richard, on Flickr

London People by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Citi London by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr










Citigroup London by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr










The McGraw-Hill Companies by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr










Morgan Stanley London by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr










HSBC London by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Vadim Timoshkin, on Flickr

The dome from Trinity Buoy Wharf by Matt Brown, on Flickr

First London Fleet No.WSH62991 LK60HPE by harryjaipowell, on Flickr

St. Paul Background by Davide D'Amico, on Flickr

Regent Street Piccadilly circus by Rayan Azhari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_3175 by bpwgreen, on Flickr

The Walkie Talkie by Andrew Robertson, on Flickr

Dazzle Ship by Eden, Janine and Jim, on Flickr

Egg Building by Eden, Janine and Jim, on Flickr

Untitled by jfgrange, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

London City Center : England : UK : Thames River by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr










London City Center : England : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr










London City Airport : EGLC : Thames River : England : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr










London City Center : Tower Bridge : Thames River : England : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr










London : Olympic Stadium : England : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset Shard by Trevor Hicks, on Flickr

Untitled by LomU Grapher, on Flickr

City Hall by Andrew Robertson, on Flickr

Notting Hill by Mauriciooo!, on Flickr

Big Ben and London Eye along River Thames by steven_n_maher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

18 August 2015 breakfast at The Shard (8) by Paul Featherstone, on Flickr

At Ease by Stephen Percival, on Flickr

Trafalgar Square by Julie Ramsden, on Flickr

London People by Richard, on Flickr

London People by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Superb^


----------



## christos-greece

Canary Wharf by Adrian Chandler, on Flickr

20150820_171734 by Rupert Cheek, on Flickr

Barclays Boris Bike Babe 14798 by Kyre Wood, on Flickr

The Albert Memorial by Hannah Whittle, on Flickr

London Cyclist by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Westminster station, London by Andrey Sulitskiy, on Flickr

London Eye by Florian Timm, on Flickr

Millennium Bridge by kuzyn9900, on Flickr

E101180-R1-09-16 by Savviesmith, on Flickr

Hyde Park One by David Bank, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London01 by bego paterna, on Flickr

London05 by bego paterna, on Flickr

London07 by bego paterna, on Flickr

London13 by bego paterna, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Branden Etheridge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Book Vendor by bigsplash, on Flickr

London - St Pauls & City by bitterman63, on Flickr

The Void by Aaron Yeoman, on Flickr

Along the Thames by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

Don't Know About It Being a Long Way To Tipperary by standhisround, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Nice update.


----------



## christos-greece

London Street by David Bank, on Flickr

London Westminster Abbey by David Bank, on Flickr

Victoria & Albert Museum London by David Bank, on Flickr

Unilever Building London by David Bank, on Flickr

Untitled by Alan Schaller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

london-7-240815 by Snowpetrel Photography, on Flickr

Bus right into hampstead Rd by camdencyclists, on Flickr

The Shard by Victor R. Ruiz, on Flickr

london-5-240815 by Snowpetrel Photography, on Flickr

The Void by Aaron Yeoman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

'balloon' installation at Covent Garden by river road travels, on Flickr

The Guardian Of The Towers... by Jon Herbert, on Flickr

Smallest police station by Matt Brown, on Flickr

Men's Olymic Road Race by Ken Taylor, on Flickr

London by Jan Ackermann, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Fantastic update^


----------



## christos-greece

Splits by Jenny, on Flickr


The Shard by vulture labs, on Flickr

Expanding your horizons by dickytwentyone, on Flickr

Untitled by Alan Schaller, on Flickr

Oxford Street #london #tube #tfl by podycust, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canary Wharf by Andre Adams, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Xavi Garcia, on Flickr

34/52 Big Ben At Twilight by ThatTennisBirder94, on Flickr

HC9Q8684-1a by rod, on Flickr

236/365. Piccadilly is a road in the City of Westminster, London by Angelbattle bros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The classic Big Ben shot by Thomas Grimm, on Flickr

London Aquatics Centre by Patrick Collins, on Flickr

Abellio West London 2451 on route E1 in Ealing by Simon, on Flickr

London General WVL53 on route 14 in Fulham Road by Simon, on Flickr

20150829-12-02-37-DSC06660 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

London, UK by fee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_4030.jpg by Kalexander2010, on Flickr

Peter's Hill, London by Alan Partridge, on Flickr

2013_08_12_001 by Alexander Frost, on Flickr

Walk on By by Andrew, on Flickr

Arriva London - LT327 - LTZ1327 by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## unoh

*I am a Korean*

I visited London a week ago..

London is the best city for me..









Tower Bridge from the big bus










Trafalgar square from the big bus









south Kensington from double decker bus









Southwark, bank from London eye


----------



## christos-greece

The Experiment by Javi, on Flickr

The Serpentine, Hyde Park, London by Alan Partridge, on Flickr

Changing the Guard am Buckingham Palace by subroutine2003, on Flickr

Buckingham Palace by Mathieu, on Flickr

Don't rush yourself! by JS-On-Location, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canary Wharf Skylines by Jaydeep Mistry, on Flickr

The Shard and River Thames by grahamvphoto, on Flickr

HC9Q9747-1a by rod, on Flickr

HC9Q9746-1a by rod, on Flickr

HC9Q9705-1-2 by rod, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ealing Common Crossroads by DOC 84, on Flickr

Olympic Park by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

Getting toghether by romolo r, on Flickr

London Tourists by Richard, on Flickr

London Tourists by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London, UK by robertocatarinicchia, on Flickr

6 girls by Claudia Polidori, on Flickr

20150507_130552 by wp_kelly69, sur Flickr

HC9Q6442-1 by rodwey2004, on Flickr

Long Distance Relationship by DobingDesign, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Overview of London and BigBen from London Eye by Mohamed Essa, on Flickr

HC9Q9783-1 by rod, on Flickr

Tower Bridge dominates by Micky 'MJ' Jackson, on Flickr

WELCOME TO LONDON by Peter Balkus, on Flickr

UNDERGROUND by Dan-Cowley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The winner takes it all by Tomeu Planells, on Flickr

Stagecoach London 12142 LX61 DDV Route 56 by David McKay, on Flickr

Waiting to go on the lift by Eugene Regis, on Flickr

St Paul's by MEP Photography, on Flickr

St. Paul's Church, London, England by sootzzs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Coming Together by Maureen Barlin, on Flickr

Thames Barrier, Millennium Dome & Canary Wharf in London by Arpad Lukacs, on Flickr

London cityscape in watercolor. by 衰尾道人 www.ethanleephoto.com, on Flickr

GREENWICH 4 by Nigel Bewley, on Flickr

St Paul's by MEP Photography, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Neat updates^


----------



## christos-greece

HC9Q0012-1 by rod, on Flickr

HC9Q9984-1 by rod, on Flickr

Bridging the Gap by UrbanCyclops, on Flickr

Piccadilly Circus Rain 3 by Mike Cook, on Flickr

1972-Stock, Baker Street Underground by Steve ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_7944 by James Guppy, on Flickr

My Office Today in London by Wayan Vota, on Flickr

Warren Street - 187/365 by Barney Moss, on Flickr

Paddington Station by portemolitor, on Flickr

LX56 EBA by grahamwalker007, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Olympic Park Update by Peter H, on Flickr

London United SLE57 on route 65 in Kingston-Upon-Thames by Simon, on Flickr

Waiting at tables by Jon Dickins, on Flickr

London People by Richard, on Flickr

London People by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## Sic'EmBears

From Vincent Laforet's "*Air*", I present "London 6K"
See all of his photos *here*.


----------



## christos-greece

London, UK by robertocatarinicchia, on Flickr

HC9Q6442-1 by rodwey2004, on Flickr

Long Distance Relationship by DobingDesign, on Flickr

London Hyde Park and Street 18 by Marc Jacobs Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The name is on the wall by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

Sunset dream | Day 24/365 by Nick Ferrara | www.ferraraphotoart.com, on Flickr

Arriva LT528 (LTZ1528) Stamford Hill 4th Aug 2015 by BristolRE2007, on Flickr

Untitled by Shane And Robbie Barbiellini Mortensen, on Flickr

Asleep in the sun by Colin Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canary by Lamarr LEMTRIX Golding, on Flickr

London Tourists by Waterford_Man, on Flickr

Reflections by Carmine Contrafatto, on Flickr

2015 - London - Hyde Park by Laura Gilchrist, on Flickr

2015 - London - Hyde Park by Laura Gilchrist, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Superb^


----------



## christos-greece

BIg Ben by Mathieu, on Flickr

Silver Line by Jordan Dea, on Flickr

Four More Night Shots! by Jainbow, on Flickr

VLW149 LJ03MBV by PD3., on Flickr

Pride London 2015 by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pride London 2015 by Richard, on Flickr

Pride London 2015 by Richard, on Flickr

Pride London 2015 by Richard, on Flickr

Pride London 2015 by Richard, on Flickr

Pride London 2015 by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

More London by Justin K.L Seah, on Flickr

Holborn Tube Station by Justin K.L Seah, on Flickr

Crane by Ma.sum, on Flickr

Valentines Park_Redbridge_London_Mar15 by Ian Halsey, on Flickr

Day 9: The Scoop In The Rain by darronwatson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset through Tower Bridge by graham_veal, on Flickr

Let there be Light Trails by Matt Parry, on Flickr

London Eye by NessSlipknot, on Flickr

London April by Trevor Hicks, on Flickr

London - Low Aerial View by Michele Moroni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG-226.jpg by jonyu3n, on Flickr

Canary Wharf by Dave-B2012, on Flickr

Lea Navigation walk by FiveLightsDown, on Flickr

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Timeless by Rayan Azhari, on Flickr

The Waters Edge by Ross, on Flickr

Greenwich Peninsula by Wendy Dobing, on Flickr

Buses At St. Paul's by saxman1597, on Flickr

"Night Vibes" Docklands, London, UK by David Gutierrez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Anamaria Espinel Izurieta, on Flickr

Untitled by Anamaria Espinel Izurieta, on Flickr

Somerset House sunset by Matt Brown, on Flickr

022 by Alexander Frost, on Flickr

071 by Alexander Frost, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Station Entrance by Ged Dackys, on Flickr

At The Royal Albert Hall by saxman1597, on Flickr

Buses At The Bank by saxman1597, on Flickr

Tamesis by Slawek Staszczuk, on Flickr

© 2004 Jack Rogers Photography by Jack Rogers, on Flickr


----------



## mmadamd

thank you


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by jfgrange, on Flickr

32 by Christoffer Lade, on Flickr

DSC_0601 London Hyde Park Hotel by photographer695, on Flickr

Hyde Park by Ian Rosenthal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_8646-IG_612_ready by nasty_haterz, on Flickr

§ by illclinton, on Flickr

View from Sky Garden by Tomek Nowak, on Flickr

London by T-Moec Photography, on Flickr

London Cyclist by Waterford_Man, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Scoop the Shard by Jacob Surland, on Flickr

Canary Wharf, London.jpg by Larry Dalton, on Flickr

Sun and water at Tower bridge by Simon Lee, on Flickr

London Riviera by Simon Lee, on Flickr

London Tourists by Richard, on Flickr

London Tourists by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

From Champion Hill Estate, Camberwell toward the Shard and City of London by Tim Walker, on Flickr


----------



## Kenni

London is a sheer spectacle....wonderful.


----------



## dj4life

St George Wharf, Vauxhall, London by John Parfrey, on Flickr

St George Wharf, Vauxhall, London by John Parfrey, on Flickr

Scoop the Shard by Jacob Surland, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/606...D0%B4%D0%BE%D0%BD&look_at=all&sort_type=ctime









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/602...%BE%D0%BD&look_at=all&sort_type=ctime&pager=2









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/598...%BE%D0%BD&look_at=all&sort_type=ctime&pager=5


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/595...%BE%D0%BD&look_at=all&sort_type=ctime&pager=6









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/594...%BE%D0%BD&look_at=all&sort_type=ctime&pager=6


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/594...%BE%D0%BD&look_at=all&sort_type=ctime&pager=7









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/308...BD%D0%B4%D0%BE%D0%BD&sort_type=rating&pager=3


----------



## christos-greece

*Few more from London pride...*

Pride London 2015 - Photographer by Richard, on Flickr

Pride London 2015 Photographer by Richard, on Flickr

Pride London 2015 by Richard, on Flickr

Pride London 2015 by Richard, on Flickr

Pride London 2015 by Richard, on Flickr

Pride London 2015 by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

London Rooftops - Battersea Power Station by Proj3ct M4yh3m, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Nice update.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks 

RRS Discovery, approaching Tower Bridge, leaving the Pool of London by 5DII, on Flickr

Arriva DW413 (LJ11AED) Enfield bus garage 12th Oct 2015 by BristolRE2007, on Flickr

Tell me Big Ben, what time is it? (Bright mood) [EXPLORED] by Bentom Wyemji, on Flickr

The Shard by petercooper131, on Flickr

Deep Blue City by Alastair Batchelor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Skyline by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr

London People by Richard, on Flickr

First London Fleet No.WSH62991 LK60HPE by harryjaipowell, on Flickr

St. Paul Background by Davide D'Amico, on Flickr

Regent Street Piccadilly circus by Rayan Azhari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Tourists by Waterford_Man, on Flickr

Reflections by Carmine Contrafatto, on Flickr

RIB17 The London Eye July 15 by Michael, on Flickr

Pancras Road SB approaching jnct Midland Rd by camdencyclists, on Flickr

City Lights by Ryan Hynes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tower Bridge, London, England by Nelson Alvarez, on Flickr

DSC_0214.jpg by LOCJ, on Flickr

London Eye by LOCJ, on Flickr

P1210284 by Tom Flemming, on Flickr

AMG GT by Benoit CHOW, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Good additions^


----------



## christos-greece

IMGP6502 by (c) Steven M. Guess, on Flickr

IMGP6508 by (c) Steven M. Guess, on Flickr

Untitled by Ziv Greenberg, on Flickr

Londres by Antonio Benete, on Flickr

Londres by Antonio Benete, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Josh Corke, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Ignacio Ferre Pérez, on Flickr

Untitled by P. N. Arruda, on Flickr

A place in the sun by Poul Thorsen, on Flickr

Hyde Park by Cobey Lusinger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Home Sweet Home by eskimo_jo, on Flickr

20150508_134320 by Yiannis Theologos Michellis, on Flickr

The Shard by Alias 0591, on Flickr

Canary by Lamarr LEMTRIX Golding, on Flickr

Panorama of Parliament Square and Queen Elizabeth Tower in London, United Kingdom by anshar73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St. Paul Background by Davide D'Amico, on Flickr

Regent Street Piccadilly circus by Rayan Azhari, on Flickr

The Walkie Talkie by Andrew Robertson, on Flickr

Dazzle Ship by Eden, Janine and Jim, on Flickr

Egg Building by Eden, Janine and Jim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF5512 by Khedara ආරියරත්න 蒋龙, on Flickr

Changing the Horse Guards by Ignacio Ferre Pérez, on Flickr

St Pauls Cathedral by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

Red Coat by Wayne, on Flickr

Marble Arch by Wayne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Comings and Goings by J-o-h-n---E, on Flickr

Fortress Walls by eskimo_jo, on Flickr

Home Sweet Home by eskimo_jo, on Flickr

20150508_134320 by Yiannis Theologos Michellis, on Flickr

The Shard by Alias 0591, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London General WVL53 on route 14 in Fulham Road by Simon, on Flickr

20150829-12-02-37-DSC06660 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

London, UK by fee, on Flickr

IMG_4030.jpg by Kalexander2010, on Flickr

Peter's Hill, London by Alan Partridge, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

October 20, 2015130 by Andrew Withey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P1370681 LT588 LTZ 1588 at Liverpool Street Station Bishopsgate London by Anthony Or, on Flickr

P1370666 LT574 LTZ 1574 at Liverpool Street Station Bishopsgate London by Anthony Or, on Flickr

Hyde Park, London, UK by Henrik Larsson, on Flickr

Hyde Park by Wayne, on Flickr

Science Fiction by Marcus Beard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

En attendant le passage de la garde royale... by Mathieu, on Flickr

P2100575 by Andreas S., on Flickr

Any Colour You Like by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr

City Cruiser by Skuggzi, on Flickr

London People by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMGP6997 by (c) Steven M. Guess, on Flickr

Stagecoach London - LT245 - LTZ1245 by Richard, on Flickr

Westminster Underground Station by PD3., on Flickr

Sightseeing by PD3., on Flickr

Sentry by Ged Dackys, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London General LT60 on route 11 in Whitehall by Simon, on Flickr

Albert Bridge by Jeroen de Jongh, on Flickr

Millenium Bridge by Brian G, on Flickr

London People by Richard, on Flickr

London People by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The classic Big Ben shot by Thomas Grimm, on Flickr

London Aquatics Centre by Patrick Collins, on Flickr

Abellio West London 2451 on route E1 in Ealing by Simon, on Flickr

London General WVL53 on route 14 in Fulham Road by Simon, on Flickr

London, UK by fee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

No rest at 7pm by Matthew Johnson, on Flickr

Bank of England / looking up by George Rex, on Flickr

London Skyline by Brad Herman, on Flickr

IMG_4554 by ODPictures Art Studio LTD, on Flickr

IMG_5170 by ODPictures Art Studio LTD, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P2100043 by Andreas S., on Flickr

P2090968 by Andreas S., on Flickr

P2100347 by Andreas S., on Flickr

P2110227 by Andreas S., on Flickr

London City by Nasir Khan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canary Wharf #1 by G&R, on Flickr

Photowalk Greenwich - IMG_5518 by David Bathurst, on Flickr

The View From The Shard, The Bank of England, London by Paul Murray, on Flickr

The View From The Shard, The Bank of England, London by Paul Murray, on Flickr

The Shard Over The Thames by Mike Cook, on Flickr

Walkabout_London_1-11-15-0627 by Mel Sebastian, on Flickr

London skyline from Primrose Hill by Jeremai Smith, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Amazing pics of London.


----------



## christos-greece

HC9Q8684-1a by rod, on Flickr

236/365. Piccadilly is a road in the City of Westminster, London by Angelbattle bros, on Flickr

HC9Q9747-1a by rod, on Flickr

HC9Q9746-1a by rod, on Flickr

HC9Q9705-1-2 by rod, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Tourists by Richard, on Flickr

London Tourists by Richard, on Flickr

London Tourists by Richard, on Flickr

London Tourists by Richard, on Flickr

Little Miss angry ! by M.DStreets, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

HC9Q0012-1 by rod, on Flickr

HC9Q9984-1 by rod, on Flickr

Bridging the Gap by UrbanCyclops, on Flickr

Piccadilly Circus Rain 3 by Mike Cook, on Flickr

1972-Stock, Baker Street Underground by Steve ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London by Vishal Shah, on Flickr

London by Vishal Shah, on Flickr

Dodging The Showers.jpg by Scrufftie, on Flickr

Embankment at night by Sam Codrington, on Flickr

Veteran Car Run in fog by Dan Bachmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Chelsea Bridge fireworks 2 by lloydich, on Flickr

Chelsea Bridge fireworks 1 by lloydich, on Flickr

IMG_0947 by Neal Jennings, on Flickr

IMG_0957 by Neal Jennings, on Flickr

Horse riders 1115020 by rebwar fatah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Poppy Bus by Fat Les, on Flickr

🃏 . . #RegentStreet #London 🎈 . . #repost_london #love #tagsforlikes #لندن #like #weather #christmas #winter by Hassan BA JEBAA, on Flickr

Coombe Road by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

The Shard, le Tower Bridge et la City by Mathieu, on Flickr

Barrier by Peter H, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A view from Greenwich, SE10 by LFaure Photography, on Flickr

Urb11 EPL1_133 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Cityscape London by Botond Buzas, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Francisco F., on Flickr

Millennium Bridge & St Pauls (HDR) by Matthew Searle, on Flickr

Queen Victoria Dock by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Station Entrance by Ged Dackys, on Flickr

At The Royal Albert Hall by saxman1597, on Flickr

Buses At The Bank by saxman1597, on Flickr

Tamesis by Slawek Staszczuk, on Flickr

View from Sky Garden by Tomek Nowak, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Nice autumn pic ^ - and a very good collection.


----------



## christos-greece

London, Canary Wharf by Mila Fonteyn, on Flickr

Golden Mile by Tomek (tsn), on Flickr

High Street by Tomek (tsn), on Flickr

Kings Cross by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Miss Saigon by Dimitris Theodoridis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City tracks by Lou.photo, on Flickr

Blue Hour London Bridge by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

London by Ric Capucho, on Flickr

Untitled by Shane And Robbie Barbiellini Mortensen, on Flickr

Arriva LT528 (LTZ1528) Stamford Hill 4th Aug 2015 by BristolRE2007, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pride London 2015 by Richard, on Flickr

Pride London 2015 by Richard, on Flickr

Canary Wharf, London.jpg by Larry Dalton, on Flickr

London Tourists by Richard, on Flickr

London Tourists by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Londres England Angleterre UK: The new buildings of the City, les nouveaux immeubles de la City, die neuen Gebäude von der City. by Pierre, on Flickr

Lights & Shadows by Michele Prisco, on Flickr

London Eye for France by Jeremy Nelson, on Flickr

London: Panoramics from Saint Paul Cathedral by Jose A., on Flickr

London at night by 50creative, on Flickr

Southbank With London Rain by Bruce Biege, on


----------



## christos-greece

London twilight by Aurélien LR, on Flickr


London sunset by Aurélien LR, on Flickr

Lauderdale and Shakespeare Towers at Barbican Estate in London by Arpad Lukacs Photography, on Flickr

London Calling by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

The Gherkin in contrast by Bastl F., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Royal Princess Gun Salute 7 by ianwyliephoto, on Flickr

The Underground by chrisjdalton, on Flickr

HC9Q6442-1 by rodwey2004, on Flickr

Long Distance Relationship by DobingDesign, on Flickr

Riverside Apartments and Studio & Albion Riverside by [J Z A] Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Unilever Building London by David Bank, on Flickr

City of London by David Bank, on Flickr

Horse Guards Avenue - London by David Bank, on Flickr

20 Gresham Street - London by David Bank, on Flickr

London City by David Bank, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Experiment by Javi, on Flickr

The Serpentine, Hyde Park, London by Alan Partridge, on Flickr

Changing the Guard am Buckingham Palace by subroutine2003, on Flickr

Buckingham Palace by Mathieu, on Flickr

Don't rush yourself! by JS-On-Location, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

§ by illclinton, on Flickr

View from Sky Garden by Tomek Nowak, on Flickr

London by T-Moec Photography, on Flickr

London Cyclist by Waterford_Man, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Kung Food by Fat Les, on Flickr

London lights south bank. by john's taken it, on Flickr

DSCN0086 by Lee LaFrese, on Flickr

London People by Richard, on Flickr

Refugees Welcome - Demo by Richard, on Flickr

London People by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Scoop and More London, London by Ken Barley, on Flickr

Shard from Tower Bridge by Ken Barley, on Flickr

IMG_2369-Edit by Davide D'Amico, on Flickr

Piccadilly Circus tube station by Zsolt Nekifor, on Flickr

Didgeridoo by Imran Ahmad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London, UK by robertocatarinicchia, on Flickr

HC9Q6442-1 by rodwey2004, on Flickr

Long Distance Relationship by DobingDesign, on Flickr

Riverside Apartments and Studio & Albion Riverside by [J Z A] Photography, on Flickr

London - City of Contrast by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

City of London by Brandon A, on Flickr










London Eye by Zisimos Zizos, on Flickr










London Millennium Bridge | London | UK by darkcloud154, on Flickr










The Shard | London | UK by darkcloud154, on Flickr










untitled-5 by Karl Matter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Southwark Tavern by Kyre Wood, on Flickr

Big Bus Company - LF12AHE by Richard, on Flickr

Soho, London by NortheasternGEO, on Flickr

London Girls by Richard, on Flickr

The Shard by Alec Hickman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Date / 22:40, Walking along the river by Mario Rasso, on Flickr

Millennium Bridge by Ashley Hemsley, on Flickr

September, 2015 London, UK by Hiromitsu Furukawa, on Flickr

IMGL0230 by Hadrian Robinson, on Flickr

IMGL0182 by Hadrian Robinson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

BIg Ben by Mathieu, on Flickr

Silver Line by Jordan Dea, on Flickr

Let there be Light Trails by Matt Parry, on Flickr

London April by Trevor Hicks, on Flickr

London - Low Aerial View by Michele Moroni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Urban Landscape (79) by Mário Chan Silva, on Flickr

Urban Landscape (83) by Mário Chan Silva, on Flickr

Urban Landscape (85) by Mário Chan Silva, on Flickr

Urban Landscape (84) by Mário Chan Silva, on Flickr

Urban Landscape (81) by Mário Chan Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Cityscape by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Edith Cavell Memorial by Joel Sax, on Flickr

Underground by Rene Wolf, on Flickr

Charing Cross Tube Station by Thomas Jean LANGLET, on Flickr

winter wonderland hyde park by karen Bullock, on Flickr

winter wonderland hyde park by karen Bullock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Trafalgar Square, London by SE9 London, on Flickr

Millenium Bridge by Babar Swaleheen, on Flickr

Guiding Light by Otto Berkeley, on Flickr

Anchor Tavern by Hawkeye2011, on Flickr

Crane by Ma.sum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0214.jpg by LOCJ, on Flickr

London Eye by LOCJ, on Flickr

P1210284 by Tom Flemming, on Flickr

dream of thaw by tarsila, on Flickr

London CBD by sven loeffler, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

London by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr










The Gotham City of London by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Royal Princess Gun Salute 7 by ianwyliephoto, on Flickr

The Underground by chrisjdalton, on Flickr

the next post... by John Phillips, onFlickr

Buckingham Palace by Dominic Labbe, on Flickr

20150507_130552 by wp_kelly69, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sky Garden Deck by esslingerphoto.com✈ (London), on Flickr

The name is on the wall by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

Covent Garden by Andrea Rapisarda, on Flickr

City tracks by Lou.photo, on Flickr

View of Tower Bridge from riverbank, London, UK, KW by traveljunction, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Locks at Bow by John King, on Flickr

Intersection by Stephen Cosh, on Flickr

Christmas in London by photozeitgeist, on Flickr

The other side by Nigel Hopes, on Flickr

City Lights by Brandon Donnelly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Always amazing by Patricia Foster, on Flickr

IMG_4758 by Miquel de Badi, on Flickr

Go-Ahead London subsidiary Metrobus Wright Eclipse Gemini 3 bodied Volvo B9TL (WVL509 - BF63 HDE) 127 by London Bus Breh, on Flickr

IMG_3994 by Miquel de Badi, on Flickr

London by aethers7, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

SB Daphne... by John A King, on Flickr

cuando baje la marea by RaúlRuiz, on Flickr

The Walkie-Talkie, The Cheese Grater and The Gherkin by Steven Olmstead, on Flickr

Tower Bridge (Londres) by cruzqui, on Flickr

Southwark bridge by m2nemes, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

City of London by Helen Lambert, on Flickr










The City of London by Helen Lambert, on Flickr










More London Riverside by Vladimir Yaitskiy, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

The Banks by Gary, on Flickr










Docklands by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr










London at Night December 23 2015 092 Walkie Talkie by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr










The Empire by UrbanCyclops, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Experiment by Javi, on Flickr

Buckingham Palace by Mathieu, on Flickr

20150507_130552 by wp_kelly69, sur Flickr

HC9Q6442-1 by rodwey2004, on Flickr

Long Distance Relationship by DobingDesign, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The View From The Shard, The Bank of England, London by Paul Murray, on Flickr

The View From The Shard, The Bank of England, London by Paul Murray, on Flickr

London by Vishal Shah, on Flickr

London by Vishal Shah, on Flickr

Chelsea Bridge fireworks 2 by lloydich, on Flickr

Horse riders 1115020 by rebwar fatah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Sunset from Greenwich by Richard, on Flickr

London Sunset from Greenwich by Richard, on Flickr

London - City from the air by Paul J White, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Alvin Ku, on Flickr

Millenium Dawn by Garry, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

20151107-evs4.jpg by Edwin Van Stenis, on Flickr










20151107-evs6.jpg by Edwin Van Stenis, on Flickr










20151107-evs3.jpg by Edwin Van Stenis, on Flickr










20151107-evs7.jpg by Edwin Van Stenis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

England, Execution Spot, London, Tower of London by David McSpadden, on Flickr

London Skyline by starbuck77, on Flickr

Valentines Park_Redbridge_London_Mar15 by Ian Halsey, on Flickr

Day 9: The Scoop In The Rain by darronwatson, on Flickr

Crane by Ma.sum, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

City Sunset by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr










Cabot Square by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr










Down the Middle by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr










O2 by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr










Hungerford Bridge by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr










St Paul's Cathedral by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr










Olympic Park by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr










BT Tower by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr










London by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr










City by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr










City by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr










City Slickers by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London by Ric Capucho, on Flickr

Untitled by Shane And Robbie Barbiellini Mortensen, on Flickr

Arriva LT528 (LTZ1528) Stamford Hill 4th Aug 2015 by BristolRE2007, on Flickr

Lights & Shadows by Michele Prisco, on Flickr

London Eye for France by Jeremy Nelson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Admiralty Arch by Alan Habbick Photography., on Flickr

Lumiere London by Sean Kelleher, on Flickr

Hyde Park by Lubert Palacios, on Flickr

Red London's nights by Tatiana Stolcova, on Flickr

The Sky Garden, 20 Fenchurch Street, London by Timothy Hart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City Hall Reflections by Torsten Reimer, on Flickr

Westminster Nights by James Neeley, on Flickr

View from Westbourne Bridgefrom Bridge by diamond geezer, on Flickr

Hyde Park by Lubert Palacios, on Flickr

DSC01007-Edit.jpg by Simon Goldsworthy, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Canary Wharf - Thames River Cruise by Toby Hawkes, on Flickr










Walkie Talkie - Thames River Cruise by Toby Hawkes, on Flickr










23rd Century London Adams Plaza by Edwin Jones, on Flickr










Rising in the sky by Michele Prisco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Aquatics Centre by Patrick Collins, on Flickr

Abellio West London 2451 on route E1 in Ealing by Simon, on Flickr

London General WVL53 on route 14 in Fulham Road by Simon, on Flickr

The Serpentine, Hyde Park, London by Alan Partridge, on Flickr

Changing the Guard am Buckingham Palace by subroutine2003, on Flickr

Don't rush yourself! by JS-On-Location, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London lights south bank. by john's taken it, on Flickr

Refugees Welcome - Demo by Richard, on Flickr

London People by Richard, on Flickr

Big Bus Company - LF12AHE by Richard, on Flickr

The Shard by Alec Hickman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Poppy Bus by Fat Les, on Flickr

🃏 . . #RegentStreet #London 🎈 . . #repost_london #love #tagsforlikes #لندن #like #weather #christmas #winter by Hassan BA JEBAA, on Flickr

Barrier by Peter H, on Flickr

Coombe Road by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

The Shard, le Tower Bridge et la City by Mathieu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

More London by Justin K.L Seah, on Flickr

Holborn Tube Station by Justin K.L Seah, on Flickr

Crane by Ma.sum, on Flickr

Valentines Park_Redbridge_London_Mar15 by Ian Halsey, on Flickr

Day 9: The Scoop In The Rain by darronwatson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canary Wharf #1 by G&R, on Flickr

London skyline from Primrose Hill by Jeremai Smith, on Flickr

HC9Q9747-1a by rod, on Flickr

HC9Q9746-1a by rod, on Flickr

HC9Q9705-1-2 by rod, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Anchor Pub, Bankside. by Colin Morgan, on Flickr

Framed. by Richard Moss, on Flickr

IMG_7360 by OZinOH, on Flickr

"After The Case, We Can Shoot The Lampost, Just Like Them" by standhisround, on Flickr

City of London by Ian Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Scoop and More London, London by Ken Barley, on Flickr

Shard from Tower Bridge by Ken Barley, on Flickr

IMG_2369-Edit by Davide D'Amico, on Flickr

Piccadilly Circus tube station by Zsolt Nekifor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Shane And Robbie Barbiellini Mortensen, on Flickr

Arriva LT528 (LTZ1528) Stamford Hill 4th Aug 2015 by BristolRE2007, on Flickr

Untitled by Shane And Robbie Barbiellini Mortensen, on Flickr

England, Execution Spot, London, Tower of London by David McSpadden, on Flickr

London Skyline by starbuck77, on Flickr

Crane by Ma.sum, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Night Scene by Derek Parker, on Flickr










Night River From Waterloo by Nick Laycock, on Flickr










Old and New by Ryland Marsh, on Flickr










Canary Wharf by Nandan Prabhu, on Flickr










London Skyline by Andrey Khandozhko, on Flickr










Looking Up... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr










Docklands by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

BIg Ben by Mathieu, on Flickr

Silver Line by Jordan Dea, on Flickr

Pride London 2015 by Richard, on Flickr

Pride London 2015 by Richard, on Flickr

Pride London 2015 by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

london-5-240815 by Snowpetrel Photography, on Flickr

The Void by Aaron Yeoman, on Flickr

HSBC London by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr

South Kensington by Adrian Chandler, on Flickr

City Within a City by AndyK!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London | UK by darkcloud154, on Flickr

Millenium Bridge by Paul Buetow, on Flickr

St. Pauls Cathedra, London by Paul Buetow, on Flickr

DW71 - LJ04 LGF by Solenteer, on Flickr

Hyde Park - London by Jean Baptiste ROUX, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Concrete & glass, blue hour by Olivier Monbaillu, on Flickr










IMGP7841 by Matt Buck, on Flickr










IMGP4742 by Matt Buck, on Flickr










IMGP7226 by Matt Buck, on Flickr










IMGP6584 by Matt Buck, on Flickr










Canary Wharf, blue hour (2) by Olivier Monbaillu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London General (Metrobus) 956 - Route 64 - Croydon by Simon, on Flickr

Tower Bridge - 11th July 2015 by Laura Gilchrist, on Flickr

Tower Bridge - 11th July 2015 by Laura Gilchrist, on Flickr

Looking down from the top of the Shard by diamond geezer, on Flickr

_DSC0207 by Sebastian Mitscherlich, on Flickr

City View by Ian Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hyde Park by SERGIO SOMAVILLA, on Flickr

London Eye by Sheyne Lucock, on Flickr

488 Hyde Park, London by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

DSC04900 by T Tsoi, on Flickr

London - Southwark Cathedral by Michele Moroni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London, UK by robertocatarinicchia, on Flickr

Oxford Street, Mayfair, London, UK. by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr

London - Cityscape by Michele Moroni, on Flickr

London April by Trevor Hicks, on Flickr

London - Low Aerial View by Michele Moroni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCN0086 by Lee LaFrese, on Flickr

London People by Richard, on Flickr

London People by Richard, on Flickr

Soho, London by NortheasternGEO, on Flickr

The Shard by Alec Hickman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canary Wharf at Night, London, England by John Campbell, on Flickr

#london #city #skyline #skyscraper #night #dusk #lights #color #sunset #architecture #view #beautiful #cityscape #shoreditch by alex fox, on Flickr

London Eye view by Mélanie D, on Flickr

Chelsea Bridge, London, UK by David Gutierrez, on Flickr

Bits and pieces by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset at Admiralty Arch in London, England by mbphillips, on Flickr

20160205-13-53-21-DSC03720 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

PR7A5858LR by c h tay, on Flickr

P1070218 by j0hny_, on Flickr

Hayward Gallery, London by Dave Morris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St Paul's by David Williams, on Flickr

IMG_0495 by photographer695, on Flickr

ready! by Reza Hadian, on Flickr

P1390248 LT679 LTZ 1679 at The IMAX Roundabout Tenison Way Waterloo London by Anthony Or, on Flickr

P1390159 13095 BL65 OYP at Liverpool Street Station Bishopsgate London by Anthony Or, on Flickr


----------



## ArmiNaro

Preciosa, Londres.


----------



## christos-greece

Night Shots (Long Exposure) towards the City of London on a misty night by John Campbell, on Flickr

Night Shots (Long Exposure) towards the City of London on a misty night by John Campbell, on Flickr

Morning in London #london #thecity #finance #thames #walkietalkiebuilding #riverthames by Jason Row Photography, on Flickr

The Queen's Gate Hotel, Kensington, London by the queens gate hotel, on Flickr

#londra #londres #royalsnappingartists #shot #london #igerlondon #iglondon #wanderlust #tube #underground #nikonphotography #nikond3200 #nikon #nikontop #bnw #bnw_captures #blacknwhite #likeforlikes #likeforlike #like4like #instapicture #instagood #instac by Clickerjazz Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

More London by Justin K.L Seah, on Flickr

Holborn Tube Station by Justin K.L Seah, on Flickr

Valentines Park_Redbridge_London_Mar15 by Ian Halsey, on Flickr

Day 9: The Scoop In The Rain by darronwatson, on Flickr

London Eye by NessSlipknot, on Flickr

London - Low Aerial View by Michele Moroni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Scoop and More London, London by Ken Barley, on Flickr

Shard from Tower Bridge by Ken Barley, on Flickr

Southwark Tavern by Kyre Wood, on Flickr

Big Bus Company - LF12AHE by Richard, on Flickr

The Shard by Alec Hickman, on Flickr


----------



## ali254

This city is full of surprises!


----------



## christos-greece

L1005392 by Dominique Bataille, on Flickr

L1005349 by Dominique Bataille, on Flickr

London After Dark by Iliyan Yankov, on Flickr

RD11724. 1972 Tube Stock at Embankment. by Ron Fisher, on Flickr

London by Vision Photo-Graphique, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Sunset from Greenwich by Richard, on Flickr

London Sunset from Greenwich by Richard, on Flickr

Margaret Street, Marylebone, London, UK. by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr

DSC04900 by T Tsoi, on Flickr

London - Southwark Cathedral by Michele Moroni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tower Bridge B/W by Davide D'Amico, on Flickr

St Katharine Docks by Sam Codrington, on Flickr

Kipling Estate view north by Will-Faichney-Photography, on Flickr

Hyde Park by Robert Kwolek, on Flickr

Hyde Park Runner by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## Fiera Corrupia

MD120 (NX) is seen at it's Plumstead Common Terminus on 29-11-80. Copyright Ian Cuthbertson by Ian Cuthbertson, en Flickr

London Northern C393BUV October 1991 by Chris Stanley, en Flickr

#DavidBowie #mural #memorial #Brixton, #London by dadederk, en Flickr

Dance by bridge by CJ Evans, en Flickr

Waterloo Station by Hugh Llewelyn, en Flickr

An old #mg near #portobello #london #igerslondon #car #mflenses #russar #pyccap #mp2 #sonya7 #CCCP by Rickseventy79, en Flickr

#London #blackandwhite #londonblackandwhite #_londonface by Patrick, en Flickr

The view from the train by Christopher Bone, en Flickr

THE TOWER BRIDGE by Jet Nepomuceno, en Flickr

Golden Jubilee Bridge by Flat Batteries, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by bigsplash, on Flickr

London General LT481 - Route 88 - Victoria by Simon, on Flickr

London General (Metrobus) WHV53 - Route 119 - Croydon by Simon, on Flickr

Passing by The Clachan by Olga, on Flickr

Kings Cross Square by Philip Morris, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Nice^


----------



## christos-greece

HC9Q8684-1a by rod, on Flickr

236/365. Piccadilly is a road in the City of Westminster, London by Angelbattle bros, on Flickr

HC9Q9747-1a by rod, on Flickr

HC9Q9746-1a by rod, on Flickr

London Tourists by Richard, on Flickr

London Tourists by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_A7C6756-copy by Catherine Chapman, on Flickr

London People by Richard, on Flickr

London People by Richard, on Flickr

First London Fleet No.WSH62991 LK60HPE by harryjaipowell, on Flickr

London - City from the air by Paul J White, on Flickr


----------



## Demeter_

One week in London (at the Olympics), very impressive sites and a massive metropolitan cluster.

Loved the small suburbs at the fringes of the city.

Some images/slides in 4K.


----------



## christos-greece

WRIGHTBUS NBfL - ARRIVA London by Mike Brocklebank, on Flickr

people by Lau Jazzily, on Flickr

London Skyline | London | UK by darkcloud154, on Flickr

Looking up by Chris Bird, on Flickr

20070628-2 by MK Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Ziv Greenberg, on Flickr

Londres by Antonio Benete, on Flickr

Londres by Antonio Benete, on Flickr

Hyde Park, London, UK by Henrik Larsson, on Flickr

Hyde Park by Wayne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

LONDON UK APRIL 2009 by Mini Cooper, on Flickr

LONDON UK APRIL 2009 by Mini Cooper, on Flickr

LONDON UK APRIL 2009 by Mini Cooper, on Flickr

LONDON UK APRIL 2009 by Mini Cooper, on Flickr

Untitled by Alan Schaller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Date / 22:40, Walking along the river by Mario Rasso, on Flickr

Millennium Bridge by Ashley Hemsley, on Flickr

September, 2015 London, UK by Hiromitsu Furukawa, on Flickr

IMGL0230 by Hadrian Robinson, on Flickr

IMGL0182 by Hadrian Robinson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London by Rene Vidal, on Flickr

Canary Wharf Banks London 610_4552 by David Dawson Photography, on Flickr

The Tower of London 610_4550 by David Dawson Photography, on Flickr

Londres by Miguel Martinez, on Flickr

The National Gallery by Iván Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Serpentine, Hyde Park, London by Alan Partridge, on Flickr

Changing the Guard am Buckingham Palace by subroutine2003, on Flickr

Buckingham Palace by Mathieu, on Flickr

Don't rush yourself! by JS-On-Location, on Flickr

HC9Q9705-1-2 by rod, on Flickr


----------



## Fiera Corrupia

St Pauls and joggers by philip hartland, en Flickr

The view from Greenwich observatory by philip hartland, en Flickr

Sun up on Tower bridge by philip hartland, en Flickr

Canary wharf snow storm approaching. by philip hartland, en Flickr

view from ebury road bridge victoria by philip hartland, en Flickr

The Shard from Stave Hill Rotherhithe by philip hartland, en Flickr

Thames Barrier by philip hartland, en Flickr

M6 &RP90 by philip hartland, en Flickr

Tower Bridge pano #explored 2/9/14 by philip hartland, en Flickr

Tower Bridge and the Scoop by philip hartland, en Flickr

The Emirates stadium Arsenal FC. by philip hartland, en Flickr

Canary wharf from Stave Hill Rotherhithe by philip hartland, en Flickr

The long and winding road. by philip hartland, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Borough Market by John Phillips, on Flickr

Crystal Palace dawn by andy hebden, on Flickr

London Taxi, England by Amethinah, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

#London #blackandwhite #londonblackandwhite #_londonface #picadillycircus #red #routemaster by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canary Warf April 2015-21.jpg by Phil Gordon 211, on Flickr

Naval College Greenwich April 2015.jpg by Phil Gordon 211, on Flickr

WRIGHTBUS NBfL - ARRIVA London by Mike Brocklebank, on Flickr

people by Lau Jazzily, on Flickr

London Skyline | London | UK by darkcloud154, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London, UK by robertocatarinicchia, on Flickr

HC9Q6442-1 by rodwey2004, on Flickr

Long Distance Relationship by DobingDesign, on Flickr

Let there be Light Trails by Matt Parry, on Flickr

London April by Trevor Hicks, on Flickr

Silver Line by Jordan Dea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Triangles And Lines... by Jon Herbert, on Flickr

20160226-14-05-24-DSC05021 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Looking East along the river by Jerry Clack, on Flickr

20160225-16-15-22-DSC04990 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Loco 60009 | Waterloo, London UK | 1990s by Keith Wilde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Let there be Light Trails by Matt Parry, on Flickr

London Eye by NessSlipknot, on Flickr

London April by Trevor Hicks, on Flickr

London - Low Aerial View by Michele Moroni, on Flickr

"Night Vibes" Docklands, London, UK by David Gutierrez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Waterloo by Gingerline, on Flickr

Let there be Light Trails by Matt Parry, on Flickr

015 by Neptune 777, on Flickr

London Hyde Park and Street 14 by Marc Jacobs Photography, on Flickr

London Hyde Park and Street 18 by Marc Jacobs Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The tale of a stroll along the South Bank with one foot in the past and the other in the present... Have a read of 'Everyone needs a place to think.' on Medium at: medium.com/@DubreuilMarie #southbank #London #travelwriting #travel #bigben #londoneye by Marie, on Flickr

More London by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr

The National Gallery by Rafael Marques, on Flickr

Walk To Redemption by MagicBones66, on Flickr

View From Waterloo by MagicBones66, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

HC9Q8684-1a by rod, on Flickr

236/365. Piccadilly is a road in the City of Westminster, London by Angelbattle bros, on Flickr

London Tourists by Richard, on Flickr

HC9Q6442-1 by rodwey2004, on Flickr

Long Distance Relationship by DobingDesign, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canary Wharf by Adrian Chandler, on Flickr

Barclays Boris Bike Babe 14798 by Kyre Wood, on Flickr

The Albert Memorial by Hannah Whittle, on Flickr

London Cyclist by Richard, on Flickr

Hyde Park One by David Bank, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The classic Big Ben shot by Thomas Grimm, on Flickr

London Aquatics Centre by Patrick Collins, on Flickr

London, UK by robertocatarinicchia, on Flickr

HC9Q6442-1 by rodwey2004, on Flickr

Long Distance Relationship by DobingDesign, on Flickr

London Hyde Park and Street 18 by Marc Jacobs Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P2110227 by Andreas S., on Flickr

London City by Nasir Khan, on Flickr

Royal Princess Gun Salute 7 by ianwyliephoto, on Flickr

The Underground by chrisjdalton, on Flickr

HC9Q6442-1 by rodwey2004, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hyde Park by Wayne, on Flickr

Science Fiction by Marcus Beard, on Flickr

P2100575 by Andreas S., on Flickr

Any Colour You Like by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr

City Cruiser by Skuggzi, on Flickr

London People by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_20160515_083643 by Edmund Featherstone, on Flickr

DSC_0285 by Ashley Waterfall, on Flickr

Thames by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr

Golden sunset by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr

Chinatown by brianphotos8, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Superb London pics^


----------



## christos-greece

Chelsea Bridge fireworks 2 by lloydich, on Flickr

Chelsea Bridge fireworks 1 by lloydich, on Flickr

IMG_0947 by Neal Jennings, on Flickr

IMG_0957 by Neal Jennings, on Flickr

Horse riders 1115020 by rebwar fatah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Josh Corke, on Flickr

A place in the sun by Poul Thorsen, on Flickr

Hyde Park by Cobey Lusinger, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Ignacio Ferre Pérez, on Flickr

Untitled by P. N. Arruda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canary Wharf #1 by G&R, on Flickr

The View From The Shard, The Bank of England, London by Paul Murray, on Flickr

The View From The Shard, The Bank of England, London by Paul Murray, on Flickr

Walkabout_London_1-11-15-0627 by Mel Sebastian, on Flickr

London skyline from Primrose Hill by Jeremai Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0356 London Bus route #23 Bank Tube Station and The Bank of England by photographer695, on Flickr

DSC_0354 London Bus route #23 The Green Man Wetherspoon Pub Queen Victoria Street by photographer695, on Flickr

DSC_0348 London Bus route #23 HSBC Bank Queen Victoria Street by photographer695, on Flickr

DSC_0352 London Bus route #23 - Nice Ass by photographer695, on Flickr

DSC_0298 London Bus Route #23 The Strand Zimbabwe Demonstration by photographer695, on Flickr

Piccadilly by Raphaelle Laf Euille, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2014-Jun-11-LondonDay3-10.jpg by Michael Lindle, on Flickr

Lovely advert for a Kindle by Chris, on Flickr

London squee! by Alyx Dellamonica, on Flickr

London squee! by Alyx Dellamonica, on Flickr

London squee! by Alyx Dellamonica, on Flickr


----------



## andrej2015

Londom is fantastic


----------



## christos-greece

The Tower of London 610_4550 by David Dawson Photography, on Flickr

Londres by Miguel Martinez, on Flickr

The National Gallery by Iván Sánchez, on Flickr

WRIGHTBUS NBfL - ARRIVA London by Mike Brocklebank, on Flickr

people by Lau Jazzily, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

city skyline by Jonathan Vowles, on Flickr

Shard from Rotherhithe by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

City skyline from Rotherhithe by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

City skyline from Rotherhithe Thames path by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

City skyline from Canary Wharf pier by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

London 2016 by Tom Børslid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

london-5-240815 by Snowpetrel Photography, on Flickr

South Kensington by Adrian Chandler, on Flickr

City Within a City by AndyK!, on Flickr

The Void by Aaron Yeoman, on Flickr

HSBC London by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Ziv Greenberg, on Flickr

Londres by Antonio Benete, on Flickr

Home Sweet Home by eskimo_jo, on Flickr

20150508_134320 by Yiannis Theologos Michellis, on Flickr

The Shard by Alias 0591, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Abellio West London 2451 on route E1 in Ealing by Simon, on Flickr

London General WVL53 on route 14 in Fulham Road by Simon, on Flickr

The Serpentine, Hyde Park, London by Alan Partridge, on Flickr

Changing the Guard am Buckingham Palace by subroutine2003, on Flickr

Don't rush yourself! by JS-On-Location, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_3583a Rainbow in Brick Lane London by photographer695, on Flickr

St.Paul's mirroring by Damiano Moretti, on Flickr

Another view from The Shard by Photator, on Flickr

The Sixth Sense by Torsten Reimer, on Flickr

Thierry Noir by slmimages, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

HC9Q8684-1a by rod, on Flickr

HC9Q9747-1a by rod, on Flickr

HC9Q9746-1a by rod, on Flickr

London Tourists by Richard, on Flickr

London Tourists by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canary Warf April 2015-21.jpg by Phil Gordon 211, on Flickr

Naval College Greenwich April 2015.jpg by Phil Gordon 211, on Flickr

WRIGHTBUS NBfL - ARRIVA London by Mike Brocklebank, on Flickr

people by Lau Jazzily, on Flickr

London Skyline | London | UK by darkcloud154, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Buckingham Palace by Mathieu, on Flickr

Don't rush yourself! by JS-On-Location, on Flickr

HC9Q9705-1-2 by rod, on Flickr

The Serpentine, Hyde Park, London by Alan Partridge, on Flickr

Changing the Guard am Buckingham Palace by subroutine2003, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Replica Arch of Triumph of Palmyra, Syria in Trafalgar Square, London by Paul, on Flickr

IMGP0141 by (c) Steven M. Guess, on Flickr

IMGP0136 by (c) Steven M. Guess, on Flickr

Saturday evening by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr

Hyde Park by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Eye by 1selecta, on Flickr

Is It Safe To Stand In The Middle? by Jarrad., on Flickr

London by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Tube by Ilker, on Flickr

Waterloo, Northern line, southbound by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dance Away by Purley Phottr, on Flickr

Covent Garden at night #photooftheday #blackandwhite #bnw #bnw_of_our_world #bnw_planet #bnwmood #bnw_captures #superstarz_bw #ic_bw #bw_wednesday #minebnw #mine_bnw #london #londonview #coventgarden #street #streetphotography #streetphoto by andy hunting, on Flickr

#iPhone #Travel #LOVE #UK #backpacker #Europe #LONDON #TowerBridge #British #UnitedKingdom #Europe_vacations by J.D Chen, on Flickr

#iPhone #Travel #LOVE #UK #backpacker #Europe #LONDON #TowerBridge #British #UnitedKingdom #Europe_vacations by J.D Chen, on Flickr

London by Mario Cuitiño, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

LK07 AZC by grahamwalker007, on Flickr

LK04 EKX by grahamwalker007, on Flickr

Summer in the city... #London #KingsCross #StPancras #nofilter #cityscape by gabsbuzz, on Flickr

...Art Deco.... by Mario Bekes, on Flickr

Crazy Days, City Lights by The Narratographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset at Admiralty Arch in London, England by mbphillips, on Flickr

20160205-13-53-21-DSC03720 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

PR7A5858LR by c h tay, on Flickr

P1070218 by j0hny_, on Flickr

Hayward Gallery, London by Dave Morris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Day 9: The Scoop In The Rain by darronwatson, on Flickr

London Eye by NessSlipknot, on Flickr

Citi London by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr

London Skyline by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr

Barclays Boris Bike Babe 14798 by Kyre Wood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

HC9Q8684-1a by rod, on Flickr

236/365. Piccadilly is a road in the City of Westminster, London by Angelbattle bros, on Flickr

HC9Q9747-1a by rod, on Flickr

HC9Q9746-1a by rod, on Flickr

London Tourists by Richard, on Flickr

London Tourists by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tower Blue by Javier Ayala, on Flickr

Don't look down! by Simone Mertens, on Flickr

The Ritual by Simone Mertens, on Flickr

Untitled by Dominique IAKHLEF, on Flickr

Richomond riverside by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20160611-15-04-45-DSC01515 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20160611-12-42-56-DSC01509 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20160611-12-37-08-DSC01505 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Transept St, London by Andrey Sulitskiy, on Flickr

DSC_0163 Silver Efex Pro 2 B&W by David Brown, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Millennium Bridge by Dave Banbury, on Flickr

TommyandMary001 by stonem64, on Flickr

England, Execution Spot, London, Tower of London by David McSpadden, on Flickr

London Skyline by starbuck77, on Flickr

Valentines Park_Redbridge_London_Mar15 by Ian Halsey, on Flickr

Day 9: The Scoop In The Rain by darronwatson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tell me Big Ben, what time is it? (Bright mood) [EXPLORED] by Bentom Wyemji, on Flickr

The Shard by petercooper131, on Flickr

Deep Blue City by Alastair Batchelor, on Flickr

Hyde Park, London, UK by Henrik Larsson, on Flickr

Hyde Park by Wayne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St Elizabeth of Portugal RC church by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

London, UK by The Old Pharaoh, on Flickr

Richmond Hill by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

London by starbuck77, on Flickr

From The Eye by Fabio Morbec, on Flickr

20130826_007: Greenwich Park by Gary Thornton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Southwark Tavern by Kyre Wood, on Flickr

Big Bus Company - LF12AHE by Richard, on Flickr

The Shard by Alec Hickman, on Flickr

Soho, London by NortheasternGEO, on Flickr

London Girls by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2016_mar London UK-5 by jplphoto2, on Flickr

Grays Inn Road by Alasdair Massie, on Flickr

The Night Bus by Alasdair Massie, on Flickr

London, UK.[03-11-16 tm 03-13-16] (81) by Quel., on Flickr

London, UK.[03-11-16 tm 03-13-16] (90) by Quel., on Flickr

London, UK.[03-11-16 tm 03-13-16] (434) by Quel., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Red Eye by Adrian Court, on Flickr

Batgirl Sheltering by Adrian Court, on Flickr

#tube in #London #UK by Mek Vox, on Flickr

The City Under Construction by Laurie Nevay, on Flickr

HAB (7) by A Christy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Go-Ahead London Central - LT452 - LTZ1452 by Richard, on Flickr

Abellio - LT709 - LTZ1709 by Richard, on Flickr

Views by Simon Haytack, on Flickr

DSC_1338 London Bus Route #55 by photographer695, on Flickr

Millenium Bridge by Kevin Blow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Catch it if you can by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr

Untitled by Haziq Fiqri, on Flickr

20160305-16-26-19-DSC05399 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

The Golden Light Of A London Morning by The Narratographer, on Flickr

York Road Entrance by Jon Morris-Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Eye by 1selecta, on Flickr

Is It Safe To Stand In The Middle? by Jarrad., on Flickr

London by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Tube by Ilker, on Flickr

Waterloo, Northern line, southbound by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Covent Garden by Andrea Rapisarda, on Flickr

City tracks by Lou.photo, on Flickr

View of Tower Bridge from riverbank, London, UK, KW by traveljunction, on Flickr

The other side by Nigel Hopes, on Flickr

City Lights by Brandon Donnelly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London After Dark by Iliyan Yankov, on Flickr

RD11724. 1972 Tube Stock at Embankment. by Ron Fisher, on Flickr

London by Vision Photo-Graphique, on Flickr

London Sunset from Greenwich by Richard, on Flickr

London Sunset from Greenwich by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

London by Victor JZavala, on Flickr










London Jun 24 2016 by seantgUK, on Flickr










City by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr










Tower Bridge by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20160626-04-03-41-DSCF0054 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20160626-03-58-09-DSCF0050 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20160626-01-34-19-DSCF0024 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

toe to toe by John Phillips, on Flickr

DSC_4269 Shoreditch Old street Delightful Lady by photographer695, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London April by Trevor Hicks, on Flickr

London - Low Aerial View by Michele Moroni, on Flickr

London, UK by robertocatarinicchia, on Flickr

Oxford Street, Mayfair, London, UK. by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr

London - Cityscape by Michele Moroni, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Amazing^


----------



## christos-greece

Valentines Park_Redbridge_London_Mar15 by Ian Halsey, on Flickr

Day 9: The Scoop In The Rain by darronwatson, on Flickr

London People by Richard, on Flickr

London People by Richard, on Flickr

rx011_FL by Simon Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London, Little Argill Street by Luc Mercelis, on Flickr

Boxing Day Hunt by Max Gor, on Flickr

Holiday Rush by James Neeley, on Flickr


Room with a View, The Sky Garden, London by Joseph Whitworth, on Flickr


Day 3 - Landscape by Sophie Carr Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Urban Landscape (79) by Mário Chan Silva, on Flickr

Urban Landscape (84) by Mário Chan Silva, on Flickr

Urban Landscape (81) by Mário Chan Silva, on Flickr

Urban Landscape (83) by Mário Chan Silva, on Flickr

Urban Landscape (85) by Mário Chan Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Tower of London 610_4550 by David Dawson Photography, on Flickr

Londres by Miguel Martinez, on Flickr

The National Gallery by Iván Sánchez, on Flickr

WRIGHTBUS NBfL - ARRIVA London by Mike Brocklebank, on Flickr

people by Lau Jazzily, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St Pauls Cathedral Reflected by Steven Kemp, on Flickr

London : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

London : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

London : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

London : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Aldgate tube station by night by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

1 Mitre Square u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

London Girl by Richard, on Flickr

London Girl by Richard, on Flickr

All day and all night. by Mark Lief, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London UK - Thursday 7th April 2016 by Alan R, on Flickr

GoApe169 by David Williams, on Flickr

Relaxing on the Southbank by Ian Wood, on Flickr

43145 43086 Paddington by British Rail 1980s and 1990s, on Flickr

P1100234 by Julien Maury, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Merry Christmas by Tony Sellen, on Flickr

Thames Scene by Sam Codrington, on Flickr

London Eye by LOCJ, on Flickr

Untitled by Ziv Greenberg, on Flickr

Londres by Antonio Benete, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Londres England Angleterre UK: The new buildings of the City, les nouveaux immeubles de la City, die neuen Gebäude von der City. by Pierre, on Flickr

Lights & Shadows by Michele Prisco, on Flickr

London Eye for France by Jeremy Nelson, on Flickr

London: Panoramics from Saint Paul Cathedral by Jose A., on Flickr

London at night by 50creative, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Passing by The Clachan by Olga, on Flickr

WRIGHTBUS NBfL - ARRIVA London by Mike Brocklebank, on Flickr

London Skyline | London | UK by darkcloud154, on Flickr

London General (Metrobus) WHV53 - Route 119 - Croydon by Simon, on Flickr

people by Lau Jazzily, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

0517-Westminster by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

0516-Westminster by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

Metroline TE677 - Route 603 - Hampstead by Simon, on Flickr

the shard london by wizard cg, on Flickr

River Thames Cityscape by Paul Jenkins, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

City of London by davidcl0nel, on Flickr










Electrify by Otto Berkeley, on Flickr










Skyscrapers and the Millennium Dome in London's Docklands seen from One Canada Square Tower aka Canary Wharf. #architecture_london #londonarchitecture #london#riverthames #canarywharf #visitlondon #shutup_london #TopLondonPhoto #londonforyou #prettylit by Pawel Libera Images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Edith Cavell Memorial by Joel Sax, on Flickr

Underground by Rene Wolf, on Flickr

Charing Cross Tube Station by Thomas Jean LANGLET, on Flickr

The other side by Nigel Hopes, on Flickr

City Lights by Brandon Donnelly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Buckingham Palace by Kevin S, on Flickr

Stagecoach London - LT270 - LTZ1270 - Viva Glam by Richard, on Flickr

Collett Bishopsgate girders by Breakbulk Events, on Flickr

Lauren by Wulf Willis, on Flickr

Daydreamers by Particelle elementari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Tourists by Waterford_Man, on Flickr

City Lights by Ryan Hynes, on Flickr

Untitled by Ziv Greenberg, on Flickr

Londres by Antonio Benete, on Flickr

Londres by Antonio Benete, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rush Hour by Damien Davis, on Flickr

Drowning in a dream by Viktoria P., on Flickr

St James's View by John King, on Flickr

Old & New London by Puértolas, on Flickr

Old Admiralty Building by John King, on Flickr

DSC_4191 Old Street Cyclist Shoreditch London by photographer695, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tower Bridge, London UK by Jen, on Flickr

160715 London 05 by Bryan T, on Flickr

Walking in the Rain by Michael Levine-Clark, on Flickr

Lambeth Bridge by Mohamed Haykal, on Flickr

Abellio London 9488 LJ09OKX Route 344 Bishopsgate by TfLbuses, on Flickr

Isle of Dogs v2 by Gavin Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Four More Night Shots! by Jainbow, on Flickr

VLW149 LJ03MBV by PD3., on Flickr

Pride London 2015 by Richard, on Flickr

BIg Ben by Mathieu, on Flickr

Silver Line by Jordan Dea, on Flickr


----------



## iamtheSTIG

Taken by me from yesterday:

Instagram @izaaksabo


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0352 London Bus route #23 - Nice Ass by photographer695, on Flickr

DSC_3583a Rainbow in Brick Lane London by photographer695, on Flickr

Thierry Noir by slmimages, on Flickr

DSC_0298 London Bus Route #23 The Strand Zimbabwe Demonstration by photographer695, on Flickr

Piccadilly by Raphaelle Laf Euille, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St Paul's by David Williams, on Flickr

IMG_0495 by photographer695, on Flickr

ready! by Reza Hadian, on Flickr

P1390248 LT679 LTZ 1679 at The IMAX Roundabout Tenison Way Waterloo London by Anthony Or, on Flickr

P1390159 13095 BL65 OYP at Liverpool Street Station Bishopsgate London by Anthony Or, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Tower of London 610_4550 by David Dawson Photography, on Flickr

Londres by Miguel Martinez, on Flickr

The National Gallery by Iván Sánchez, on Flickr

WRIGHTBUS NBfL - ARRIVA London by Mike Brocklebank, on Flickr

people by Lau Jazzily, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Skyline by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr

London People by Richard, on Flickr

First London Fleet No.WSH62991 LK60HPE by harryjaipowell, on Flickr

St. Paul Background by Davide D'Amico, on Flickr

Regent Street Piccadilly circus by Rayan Azhari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London, Canary Wharf by Mila Fonteyn, on Flickr

Golden Mile by Tomek (tsn), on Flickr

High Street by Tomek (tsn), on Flickr

Kings Cross by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Miss Saigon by Dimitris Theodoridis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pride London 2015 by Richard, on Flickr

Pride London 2015 by Richard, on Flickr

London People by Richard, on Flickr

London People by Richard, on Flickr

rx011_FL by Simon Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Olympic Park Update by Peter H, on Flickr

London United SLE57 on route 65 in Kingston-Upon-Thames by Simon, on Flickr

Waiting at tables by Jon Dickins, on Flickr

London People by Richard, on Flickr

London People by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## Roburzwyciezca

#1

#2

#3

#4

#5

#6

Londyn by Michal Szybalski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tower Transit - VN36135 - BJ11DUH by Richard, on Flickr

The Shard, London by George Buckingham, 
on Flickr

Skyline up the River Thames, London by George Buckingham, on Flickr

More London / London Bridge City at Night by George Buckingham, on Flickr

City Skyline by handmiles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night Shots (Long Exposure) towards the City of London on a misty night by John Campbell, on Flickr

#londra #londres #royalsnappingartists #shot #london #igerlondon #iglondon #wanderlust #tube #underground #nikonphotography #nikond3200 #nikon #nikontop #bnw #bnw_captures #blacknwhite #likeforlikes #likeforlike #like4like #instapicture #instagood #instac by Clickerjazz Photography, on Flickr

Night Shots (Long Exposure) towards the City of London on a misty night by John Campbell, on Flickr

Morning in London #london #thecity #finance #thames #walkietalkiebuilding #riverthames by Jason Row Photography, on Flickr

The Queen's Gate Hotel, Kensington, London by the queens gate hotel, on Flickr


----------



## Roburzwyciezca

#7

#8

#9

#10

#11

#12

#13

Londyn by Michal Szybalski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Trafalgar Square Tourists by Richard, on Flickr

Trafalgar Square Tourists by Richard, on Flickr

Trafalgar Square Tourists by Richard, on Flickr

Trafalgar Square Tourists by Richard, on Flickr

Freestyle by Kieran Williams Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Londres by Antonio Benete, on Flickr

York Road Entrance by Jon Morris-Smith, on Flickr

London, Little Argill Street by Luc Mercelis, on Flickr

Boxing Day Hunt by Max Gor, on Flickr

Holiday Rush by James Neeley, on Flickr


----------



## shard97

DSC_6993v3 by Ryan Trower, on Flickr

DSC_0084 by Ryan Trower, on Flickr

DSC_0080 by Ryan Trower, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tower Bridge from The Tower of London by Paul Murray, on Flickr

Tower Bridge from The Tower of London by Paul Murray, on Flickr

london-town by David T, on Flickr

The Market Porter by Tony Scuvotti, on Flickr

london-town john soane shouse by David T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Science Fiction by Marcus Beard, on Flickr

En attendant le passage de la garde royale... by Mathieu, on Flickr

P2100575 by Andreas S., on Flickr

Any Colour You Like by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr

London People by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Go-Ahead London General - LT64 - LTZ1064 - Pepe Jeans by Richard, on Flickr

Go-Ahead London General - LT305 - LTZ1305 by Richard, on Flickr

Parliament Square Photographer by Richard, on Flickr

_IAW6735 by Ian Wood, on Flickr

Just look at that by Ian Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Old and the new‼ #TheShard #VictoriaTower #housesofparliament by efeboy76, on Flickr


----------



## erbse

:devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil:



SE9 said:


> Great Fire of London
> September 1666
> 
> 
> The 350th anniversary of the Great Fire has been commemorated on the River Thames:


----------



## christos-greece

people by Lau Jazzily, on Flickr

London Skyline | London | UK by darkcloud154, on Flickr

HC9Q6442-1 by rodwey2004, on Flickr

Long Distance Relationship by DobingDesign, on Flickr

Let there be Light Trails by Matt Parry, on Flickr

London April by Trevor Hicks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Abellio - LT602 - LTZ1602 by Richard, on Flickr

DSCF4544-1 by Thibaut Prévost, on Flickr

The Shard by Charlie Clark, on Flickr

Big ben B&W by Thibaut Prévost, on Flickr

London by Night by littlestschnauzer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London UK - Thursday 7th April 2016 by Alan R, on Flickr

GoApe169 by David Williams, on Flickr

Relaxing on the Southbank by Ian Wood, on Flickr

43145 43086 Paddington by British Rail 1980s and 1990s, on Flickr

P1100234 by Julien Maury, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hyde Park by SERGIO SOMAVILLA, on Flickr

London Eye by Sheyne Lucock, on Flickr

488 Hyde Park, London by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

Brazil Day 2015 at Trafalgar Square by vgallova, on Flickr

Millenium Dawn by Garry, on Flickr

Brazil Day 2015 at Trafalgar Square by vgallova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMGP6502 by (c) Steven M. Guess, on Flickr

IMGP6508 by (c) Steven M. Guess, on Flickr

Untitled by Ziv Greenberg, on Flickr

Londres by Antonio Benete, on Flickr

Londres by Antonio Benete, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Serpentine, Hyde Park, London by Alan Partridge, on Flickr

Changing the Guard am Buckingham Palace by subroutine2003, on Flickr

Don't rush yourself! by JS-On-Location, on Flickr

London at Night December 23 2015 092 Walkie Talkie by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr

The Empire by UrbanCyclops, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Tourists by Richard, on Flickr

Horse riders 1115020 by rebwar fatah, on Flickr

236/365. Piccadilly is a road in the City of Westminster, London by Angelbattle bros, on Flickr

HC9Q9747-1a by rod, on Flickr

HC9Q9746-1a by rod, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20160626-03-58-09-DSCF0050 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20160626-01-34-19-DSCF0024 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

London, UK by robertocatarinicchia, on Flickr

Oxford Street, Mayfair, London, UK. by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr

London - Cityscape by Michele Moroni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20160916T16-12-05Z-DSCF3826 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Untitled by Amir S, on Flickr

15 September 2016 China Town (3) by Paul Featherstone, on Flickr

15 September 2016 China Town (4) by Paul Featherstone, on Flickr

Westminster Bridge by Roy Smart, on Flickr

Lunch Time by Travis Vinicombe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blue or Green by handmiles, on Flickr

Untitled by Paolo Berni, on Flickr

Untitled by Paolo Berni, on Flickr

Untitled by Alan Bedenko, on Flickr

Westminster Bridge, London by Philip To, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Merry Christmas by Tony Sellen, on Flickr

Thames Scene by Sam Codrington, on Flickr

London Eye by LOCJ, on Flickr

Untitled by Ziv Greenberg, on Flickr

Londres by Antonio Benete, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Walk on By by Andrew, on Flickr

Arriva London - LT327 - LTZ1327 by Richard, on Flickr

London United SLE57 on route 65 in Kingston-Upon-Thames by Simon, on Flickr

London People by Richard, on Flickr

London People by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Windy by brianckl, on Flickr

3252 by Matt Payn, on Flickr

DSC_0214.jpg by LOCJ, on Flickr

London Eye by LOCJ, on Flickr

Untitled by Ziv Greenberg, on Flickr

Londres by Antonio Benete, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Buckingham_Palace_from_gardens,_London,_UK_-_Diliff by Kristin Noelle, on Flickr

Aldgate tube station by night by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

1 Mitre Square u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

London Girl by Richard, on Flickr

All day and all night. by Mark Lief, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Superb London images^


----------



## christos-greece

London, UK by Fer Kreyness, on Flickr

LONDON: Good Night London. Went for a solo photo walk this evening taking in the city. 📷 04.03.2016 #travel #wanderlust #london #londres #thisislondon #landscape #luxury #nightphotography #photooftheday #towerbridge #cntraveler #BBCTravel #river by Kwasi Adjei, on Flickr

Go-Ahead London Central - LT429 - LTZ1429 by Richard, on Flickr

2014-Jun-11-LondonDay3-10.jpg by Michael Lindle, on Flickr

Lovely advert for a Kindle by Chris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Gherkin by Jarkko T, on Flickr

_SAM2626 by Nenad Manevski, on Flickr

"Every sunset is an opportunity to reset." Richie Norton ❤🌞🌅 by Venesha Thompson, on Flickr

Stagecoach london 12327 SL14LNT Route 205 Mile End by TfLbuses, on Flickr

London Central LT686 LTZ1686 Route 68 Waterloo by TfLbuses, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

The Gherkin by Jarkko T, on Flickr

The Shard from the Tate Modern Switch House Extension by Gordon Haws, on Flickr

Reflections in the Shard seen from the Tate Modern Switch House Extension by Gordon Haws, on Flickr

Tower 42, (formerly Natwest Tower) from the Tate Modern Switch House Extension by Gordon Haws, on Flickr

The Leadenhall Building from the Tate Modern Switch House Extension by Gordon Haws, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

RDS - Waterloo Collection - Seeing Sights #Boat #BoatCruise #Sailing #Tour #Tourist #Touring #SightSeeing #City #Cityscape #Water #OntheWater #River #RiverThames #Scenic #People #Crowd #Buildings #CustomFilter #ShotOnCanon #Canon600D #CanonT3i #London ( by @rtoffelix, on Flickr

Sigma SD Quattro Walkabout by Tim Shoebridge, on Flickr

Time After Time by Tony Sellen, on Flickr

The City of London at night by Claude LACOURARIE, on Flickr

DSC06056 by Jia Ying Goh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tower Transit - VN36135 - BJ11DUH by Richard, on Flickr

The Shard, London by George Buckingham, 
on Flickr

Skyline up the River Thames, London by George Buckingham, on Flickr

More London / London Bridge City at Night by George Buckingham, on Flickr

City Skyline by handmiles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

I found myself in my melodies by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr

20160312-16-39-29-DSC05825 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

IMG_20160313_071331 by Edmund Featherstone, on Flickr

IMG_20160313_070611 by Edmund Featherstone, on Flickr

IMG_20160313_070744 by Edmund Featherstone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pride London 2015 by Richard, on Flickr

Pride London 2015 by Richard, on Flickr

London Tourists by Richard, on Flickr

London Tourists by Richard, on Flickr

Canary Wharf, London.jpg by Larry Dalton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Tube by Ilker, on Flickr

Waterloo, Northern line, southbound by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

...Art Deco.... by Mario Bekes, on Flickr

Crazy Days, City Lights by The Narratographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Arriva London, T78 - LJ59ABV by James Excell, on Flickr

20160930T12-30-53Z-DSCF4265 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20160930T12-27-22Z-DSCF4264 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Touring London. by Albatross Imagery, on Flickr

NightCall LONDON by PHOTO-Ispirazione, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Shard by petercooper131, on Flickr

Deep Blue City by Alastair Batchelor, on Flickr

Tell me Big Ben, what time is it? (Bright mood) [EXPLORED] by Bentom Wyemji, on Flickr

Hyde Park, London, UK by Henrik Larsson, on Flickr

Hyde Park by Wayne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Skyline by starbuck77, on Flickr

Valentines Park_Redbridge_London_Mar15 by Ian Halsey, on Flickr

Day 9: The Scoop In The Rain by darronwatson, on Flickr

Lights & Shadows by Michele Prisco, on Flickr

London Eye for France by Jeremy Nelson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Abellio West London 2451 on route E1 in Ealing by Simon, on Flickr

London General WVL53 on route 14 in Fulham Road by Simon, on Flickr

The Serpentine, Hyde Park, London by Alan Partridge, on Flickr

Changing the Guard am Buckingham Palace by subroutine2003, on Flickr

Don't rush yourself! by JS-On-Location, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

HSBC London by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr

South Kensington by Adrian Chandler, on Flickr

london-5-240815 by Snowpetrel Photography, on Flickr

The Void by Aaron Yeoman, on Flickr

City Within a City by AndyK!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_4191 Old Street Cyclist Shoreditch London by photographer695, on Flickr

The Shard, London by George Buckingham, 
on Flickr

Skyline up the River Thames, London by George Buckingham, on Flickr

More London / London Bridge City at Night by George Buckingham, on Flickr

City Skyline by handmiles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London UK - Thursday 7th April 2016 by Alan R, on Flickr

GoApe169 by David Williams, on Flickr

Relaxing on the Southbank by Ian Wood, on Flickr

43145 43086 Paddington by British Rail 1980s and 1990s, on Flickr

P1100234 by Julien Maury, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London - Low Aerial View by Michele Moroni, on Flickr

London, UK by robertocatarinicchia, on Flickr

Oxford Street, Mayfair, London, UK. by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr

London - Cityscape by Michele Moroni, on Flickr

London by Vision Photo-Graphique, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Four More Night Shots! by Jainbow, on Flickr

VLW149 LJ03MBV by PD3., on Flickr

Pride London 2015 by Richard, on Flickr

BIg Ben by Mathieu, on Flickr

Silver Line by Jordan Dea, on Flickr


----------



## angrybird2411

This was the incredible view of an autumn sunset over London tonight that some described as the "most beautiful" they had ever seen.
I love London! It's so beautiful! Now I live to visit it one day!


----------



## christos-greece

Date / 22:40, Walking along the river by Mario Rasso, on Flickr

IMGL0182 by Hadrian Robinson, on Flickr

Canary Wharf, City of London, by Sorin Stan, on Flickr

Gold Westminster by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

Tower Bridge and HMS Belfast by Zenyu Loh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset at Admiralty Arch in London, England by mbphillips, on Flickr

20160205-13-53-21-DSC03720 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

PR7A5858LR by c h tay, on Flickr

P1070218 by j0hny_, on Flickr

Hayward Gallery, London by Dave Morris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Chelsea Bridge fireworks 2 by lloydich, on Flickr

Horse riders 1115020 by rebwar fatah, on Flickr

The View From The Shard, The Bank of England, London by Paul Murray, on Flickr

The View From The Shard, The Bank of England, London by Paul Murray, on Flickr

London by Vishal Shah, on Flickr

London by Vishal Shah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St Paul's by David Williams, on Flickr

IMG_0495 by photographer695, on Flickr

ready! by Reza Hadian, on Flickr

P1390248 LT679 LTZ 1679 at The IMAX Roundabout Tenison Way Waterloo London by Anthony Or, on Flickr

P1390159 13095 BL65 OYP at Liverpool Street Station Bishopsgate London by Anthony Or, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London, Little Argill Street by Luc Mercelis, on Flickr

Boxing Day Hunt by Max Gor, on Flickr

Holiday Rush by James Neeley, on Flickr


Room with a View, The Sky Garden, London by Joseph Whitworth, on Flickr


Day 3 - Landscape by Sophie Carr Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canary Wharf by Adrian Chandler, on Flickr

Barclays Boris Bike Babe 14798 by Kyre Wood, on Flickr

The Albert Memorial by Hannah Whittle, on Flickr

London Cyclist by Richard, on Flickr

Hyde Park One by David Bank, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Skyline | London | UK by darkcloud154, on Flickr

HC9Q6442-1 by rodwey2004, on Flickr

Long Distance Relationship by DobingDesign, on Flickr

Let there be Light Trails by Matt Parry, on Flickr

London April by Trevor Hicks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Abellio - LT602 - LTZ1602 by Richard, on Flickr

DSCF4544-1 by Thibaut Prévost, on Flickr

The Shard by Charlie Clark, on Flickr

Big ben B&W by Thibaut Prévost, on Flickr

London by Night by littlestschnauzer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Old Ship by Steve Reed, on Flickr

Richmond Green by Steve Reed, on Flickr

upload by Oon-Chuan Yeoh, on Flickr

Boat by Vítor Paiva, on Flickr

Feel! by Vítor Paiva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hotels on Minories u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Bermondsey Street by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Canary Wharf from the Shard by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

London Offices_3 trio grey by tony, on Flickr

Ice cream truck on the bank of the Thames by Christian WILT, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

London Skyline 3 by ben veasey, on Flickr

London Skyline by ben veasey, on Flickr

London Skyline 2 by ben veasey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canary Wharf by Adrian Chandler, on Flickr

Barclays Boris Bike Babe 14798 by Kyre Wood, on Flickr

The Albert Memorial by Hannah Whittle, on Flickr

London Cyclist by Richard, on Flickr

Hyde Park One by David Bank, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The classic Big Ben shot by Thomas Grimm, on Flickr

London Aquatics Centre by Patrick Collins, on Flickr

London, UK by robertocatarinicchia, on Flickr

HC9Q6442-1 by rodwey2004, on Flickr

Hyde Park by Wayne, on Flickr

Science Fiction by Marcus Beard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valentines Park_Redbridge_London_Mar15 by Ian Halsey, on Flickr

Day 9: The Scoop In The Rain by darronwatson, on Flickr

London People by Richard, on Flickr

London People by Richard, on Flickr

rx011_FL by Simon Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Abellio - LT602 - LTZ1602 by Richard, on Flickr

DSCF4544-1 by Thibaut Prévost, on Flickr

The Shard by Charlie Clark, on Flickr

Big ben B&W by Thibaut Prévost, on Flickr

London by Night by littlestschnauzer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Arriva London South T129 - Route 157 - Rose Hill by Simon, on Flickr

IMG_20161204_070630 by Edmund Featherstone, on Flickr

IMG_20161204_065646 by Edmund Featherstone, on Flickr

Phone Alone by Sean Batten, on Flickr

Exhibition Road by John Phillips, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canary Wharf HDR Dec 2016 08 by Timelapsed, on Flickr

Canary Wharf HDR Dec 2016 03 by Timelapsed, on Flickr

London 088 by Zoltán Majlinger, on Flickr

London 087 by Zoltán Majlinger, on Flickr

London - City by Plamen Keler, on Flickr

View from St Pauls in b&w by cath booton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hyde Park by Wayne, on Flickr

Science Fiction by Marcus Beard, on Flickr

P2100575 by Andreas S., on Flickr

Any Colour You Like by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr

London People by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

HC9Q8684-1a by rod, on Flickr

236/365. Piccadilly is a road in the City of Westminster, London by Angelbattle bros, on Flickr

HC9Q9747-1a by rod, on Flickr

HC9Q9746-1a by rod, on Flickr

London Tourists by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## pakboy

*OXFORD STREET*
So i went down Oxford street yesterday morning just at sun rise and took some pictures.

IMG_0908 by Suhaib Alam, on Flickr

IMG_0909 by Suhaib Alam, on Flickr

IMG_0914 by Suhaib Alam, on Flickr

IMG_0915 by Suhaib Alam, on Flickr

IMG_0916 by Suhaib Alam, on Flickr

IMG_0917 by Suhaib Alam, on Flickr

IMG_0918 by Suhaib Alam, on Flickr

IMG_0919 by Suhaib Alam, on Flickr

IMG_0921 by Suhaib Alam, on Flickr

IMG_0920 by Suhaib Alam, on Flickr

IMG_0922 by Suhaib Alam, on Flickr

IMG_0927 by Suhaib Alam, on Flickr

IMG_0928 by Suhaib Alam, on Flickr

IMG_0930 by Suhaib Alam, on Flickr

IMG_0931 by Suhaib Alam, on Flickr

IMG_0934 by Suhaib Alam, on Flickr

IMG_0936 by Suhaib Alam, on Flickr

IMG_0937 by Suhaib Alam, on Flickr

IMG_0939 by Suhaib Alam, on Flickr

IMG_0944 by Suhaib Alam, on Flickr

IMG_0945 by Suhaib Alam, on Flickr

IMG_0946 by Suhaib Alam, on Flickr

IMG_0948 by Suhaib Alam, on Flickr

IMG_0950 by Suhaib Alam, on Flickr

IMG_0951 by Suhaib Alam, on Flickr

IMG_0952 by Suhaib Alam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Old Pier - Royal Arsenal by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

Untitled by dusan1960, on Flickr

Film2014-17-20 by joerg, on Flickr

sunset city by Gian Tang, on Flickr

Eurostar Class e320 (Class 374) EMU No. 4010 arrives at St Pancras Station, London on 9 Aug 2016 by Allan Scotson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20161210T14-15-25Z-DSCF9375 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20161210T17-05-33Z-DSCF9392 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

SD64_IMG_4907 by E. Fedorowicz, on Flickr

are you ready ? by @ntomarto, on Flickr

Avoidance by Ruth Flickr, on Flickr


----------



## FernandoFuck

Great!


----------



## christos-greece

Blue or Green by handmiles, on Flickr

Untitled by Paolo Berni, on Flickr

Untitled by Paolo Berni, on Flickr

Untitled by Alan Bedenko, on Flickr

Westminster Bridge, London by Philip To, on Flickr


----------



## Betocheagha

London is a dream


----------



## christos-greece

The Shard by Charlie Clark, on Flickr

I found myself in my melodies by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr

20160312-16-39-29-DSC05825 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

IMG_20160313_071331 by Edmund Featherstone, on Flickr

IMG_20160313_070611 by Edmund Featherstone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canary Wharf, London.jpg by Larry Dalton, on Flickr

London by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Tube by Ilker, on Flickr

Waterloo, Northern line, southbound by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Crazy Days, City Lights by The Narratographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Locks by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr

Linked by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr

20161215_141351_HDR by Vlad Proklov, on Flickr

Londra 2016 by Mehmet Yildirim, on Flickr

Londra 2016 by Mehmet Yildirim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Four More Night Shots! by Jainbow, on Flickr

VLW149 LJ03MBV by PD3., on Flickr

Pride London 2015 by Richard, on Flickr

BIg Ben by Mathieu, on Flickr

Silver Line by Jordan Dea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Christmas Light Trails by William Warby, on Flickr

Christmas Light Trails by William Warby, on Flickr

Christmas Tree by William Warby, on Flickr

City Hall, London, UK by Syed Ali Warda, on Flickr

161211-6 Borough Market by Leon Kwong Wing, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

"Thanks Officer...Is It Ten to Seven Already" by standhisround, on Flickr

That bolated feeling..... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

Protest by _cson_, on Flickr

Quartier des Affaire by Haaghun Photographies, on Flickr

DNH39119 SN12ASU by PD3., on Flickr


----------



## Donkie

A shoot of a music video in London by Korean pop has reached 95,119,501 views

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKhsHGfrFmY


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_20160515_083643 by Edmund Featherstone, on Flickr

DSC_0285 by Ashley Waterfall, on Flickr

Thames by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr

Golden sunset by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr

Chinatown by brianphotos8, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Tourists by Waterford_Man, on Flickr

Pancras Road SB approaching jnct Midland Rd by camdencyclists, on Flickr

City Lights by Ryan Hynes, on Flickr

Reflections by Carmine Contrafatto, on Flickr

RIB17 The London Eye July 15 by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

HC9Q9747-1a by rod, on Flickr

HC9Q9746-1a by rod, on Flickr

HC9Q9705-1-2 by rod, on Flickr

Trafalgar Square by John King, on Flickr

Piccadilly Circus by John King, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Alvin Ku, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Shard by Bill Brooks, on Flickr

Light Show by Daniel Coyle, on Flickr

Laser Show (Explored 19/12/16) by Daniel Coyle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Camden Town, London, UK. by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr

Untitled by rrrachul, on Flickr

DPL 150, LFB Christmas Carol Concert, St Paul's 2016 by 5DII, on Flickr

Canary Wharf (31) 23-12-16 by A Christy, on Flickr

Canary Wharf (2) 23-12-16 by A Christy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

I found myself in my melodies by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr

Canary Wharf (11) 23-12-16 by A Christy, on Flickr

Canary Wharf (12) 23-12-16 by A Christy, on Flickr

Canary Wharf (13) 23-12-16 by A Christy, on Flickr

Canary Wharf (14) 23-12-16 by A Christy, on Flickr

Canary Wharf (31) 23-12-16 by A Christy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2016 Dec 02 - Regent Street angels 5 by Les Hutchinson, on Flickr

Christmas Eve Sunrise by Sarah Oliver, on Flickr

Sally Army Brass Band & Vintage TLs, LFB Christmas Carol Concert, St Paul's 2016 by 5DII, on Flickr

Christmas in the City by Daniel Coyle, on Flickr

Lightning Christmas by Carlos Romon, on Flickr

*Merry Christmas to all* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

London_2016-13 by Christophe CHAIX, on Flickr

London_2016-24 by Christophe CHAIX, on Flickr

London_2016-26 by Christophe CHAIX, on Flickr

London_2016-29 by Christophe CHAIX, on Flickr

London_2016-42 by Christophe CHAIX, on Flickr

London_2016-38 by Christophe CHAIX, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tower Transit - VN36135 - BJ11DUH by Richard, on Flickr

The Shard, London by George Buckingham, 
on Flickr

Skyline up the River Thames, London by George Buckingham, on Flickr

More London / London Bridge City at Night by George Buckingham, on Flickr

City Skyline by handmiles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Buckingham Palace by Mathieu, on Flickr

Don't rush yourself! by JS-On-Location, on Flickr

HC9Q9705-1-2 by rod, on Flickr

The Serpentine, Hyde Park, London by Alan Partridge, on Flickr

Changing the Guard am Buckingham Palace by subroutine2003, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Tower of London 610_4550 by David Dawson Photography, on Flickr

Londres by Miguel Martinez, on Flickr

The National Gallery by Iván Sánchez, on Flickr

WRIGHTBUS NBfL - ARRIVA London by Mike Brocklebank, on Flickr

people by Lau Jazzily, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

#London #TopPhoto #bestvacations #wonderful_places #travelawesome #besplacestogo #earthpix #earthfocus #thebestdestinations #europe_vacations #super_europe #ig_europe #euro_shots #euro_shot #shutup_london #london_only #london4all #ilovelondon #londonpop by Jana Werner, on Flickr

DSC_0222 by Samuel McConnell, on Flickr

Canary Wharf Station by Max Gor, on Flickr

Sun Run by James Neeley, on Flickr

2015 London's Winter Wonderland in Hyde Park by Monkey.d.tony, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Time After Time by Tony Sellen, on Flickr








[/url]The Shard from the Tate Modern Switch House Extension by Gordon Haws, on Flickr

Sigma SD Quattro Walkabout by Tim Shoebridge, on Flickr

The City of London at night by Claude LACOURARIE, on Flickr

DSC06056 by Jia Ying Goh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCN0764 by darthxbox, on Flickr

Metroline London LT543 LTZ1543 Route 16 Cricklewood by TfLbuses, on Flickr

in the middle by michael john white, on Flickr

free as a bird by Gian Tang, on Flickr

_DSF2940 by Gareth Davies, on Flickr

*Happy New Year to all!* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_0484 by jez.hull, on Flickr

IMG_0497 by jez.hull, on Flickr

Pall Mall, London - 2017 by Richard John Ford, on Flickr

Greenwich Park by Anna Heath, on Flickr

Seeing in 2017 / (TV Image) by Bill Robinson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London April by Trevor Hicks, on Flickr

London - Low Aerial View by Michele Moroni, on Flickr

London, UK by robertocatarinicchia, on Flickr

Oxford Street, Mayfair, London, UK. by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr

London - Cityscape by Michele Moroni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Parliament Square Cyclist by Richard, on Flickr

Parliament Square Cyclist by Richard, on Flickr

Canary Wharf Tube Station by Martin Patten, on Flickr

Life on the Thames by Fabien Georget (fg photographe), on Flickr

Female Photographer by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

london street by trishwinston, on Flickr

london street by trishwinston, on Flickr

Bainbridge Street by Rob Telford, on Flickr

20170105T14-12-01Z-DSCF0893 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20170105T14-07-38Z-DSCF0889 by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## erbse

The Four Amigos, City of London by Jon Herbert, on Flickr









by Stewart Marsden - https://www.flickr.com/photos/simarsden/30110433745/


----------



## christos-greece

London Londres England Angleterre UK: The new buildings of the City, les nouveaux immeubles de la City, die neuen Gebäude von der City. by Pierre, on Flickr

Lights & Shadows by Michele Prisco, on Flickr

London Eye for France by Jeremy Nelson, on Flickr

London: Panoramics from Saint Paul Cathedral by Jose A., on Flickr

London at night by 50creative, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night Shots (Long Exposure) towards the City of London on a misty night by John Campbell, on Flickr

#londra #londres #royalsnappingartists #shot #london #igerlondon #iglondon #wanderlust #tube #underground #nikonphotography #nikond3200 #nikon #nikontop #bnw #bnw_captures #blacknwhite #likeforlikes #likeforlike #like4like #instapicture #instagood #instac by Clickerjazz Photography, on Flickr

Night Shots (Long Exposure) towards the City of London on a misty night by John Campbell, on Flickr

Morning in London #london #thecity #finance #thames #walkietalkiebuilding #riverthames by Jason Row Photography, on Flickr

The Queen's Gate Hotel, Kensington, London by the queens gate hotel, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Superb pics - and some cool looking people pics.


----------



## christos-greece

London Tourists by Richard, on Flickr

London Tourists by Richard, on Flickr

WRIGHTBUS NBfL - ARRIVA London by Mike Brocklebank, on Flickr

people by Lau Jazzily, on Flickr

London Skyline | London | UK by darkcloud154, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London by Luca Vegetti, on Flickr

London by barnyz, on Flickr

London 2k16 by andreydelyagin, on Flickr

Audi RS4 - VLE-1 - Graphite - © Vossen Wheels 2017 - 1023 by Vossen Wheels, on Flickr

London by barnyz, on Flickr

London Night Sky by hai guan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCN0086 by Lee LaFrese, on Flickr

London People by Richard, on Flickr

London People by Richard, on Flickr

Soho, London by NortheasternGEO, on Flickr

The Shard by Alec Hickman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

1001 by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr

No Mr. Bond, I expect you to die by Alejandro Roman Gonzalez, on Flickr

The O2 arena, London by Victoria Richards, on Flickr

Sunrise glow on Big Ben by grahamvphoto, on Flickr

London by Lala_77, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Abellio - LT602 - LTZ1602 by Richard, on Flickr

DSCF4544-1 by Thibaut Prévost, on Flickr

The Shard by Charlie Clark, on Flickr

Big ben B&W by Thibaut Prévost, on Flickr

London by Night by littlestschnauzer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Day 9: The Scoop In The Rain by darronwatson, on Flickr

London Eye by NessSlipknot, on Flickr

Citi London by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr

London Skyline by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr

Barclays Boris Bike Babe 14798 by Kyre Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

San Francisco ?????? by Jon Herbert, on Flickr 

Blue Eye Of The City... by Jon Herbert, on Flickr

The Scoop by Jon Herbert, on Flickr

Over The Wheel... by Jon Herbert, on Flickr

City Spinner... by Jon Herbert, on Flickr

The Four Amigos by Jon Herbert, on Flickr

Vantage View... by Jon Herbert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London's Broadgate: 1980s and 90s by Graham Hart, on Flickr

13 octobre 2016 - Quins vs Stade by Les Amis du Stade Francais Paris, on Flickr

13 octobre 2016 - Quins vs Stade by Les Amis du Stade Francais Paris, on Flickr

Portobello Road by Darron Buckland, on Flickr

It's not the size of the dreamer; it's the size of the dream by I Harsten, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Big Ben : iPhone 7 Plus 2X Zoom by Manish Prabhune, on Flickr

I'm Ready For My Closeup by Sean Batten, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Gareth Seeley, on Flickr

Tower Bridge, London (1063) by mcavcar, on Flickr

Notting Hill Carnival 2016, Westbourne Grove, London, UK. by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Passing by The Clachan by Olga, on Flickr

WRIGHTBUS NBfL - ARRIVA London by Mike Brocklebank, on Flickr

London Skyline | London | UK by darkcloud154, on Flickr

London General (Metrobus) WHV53 - Route 119 - Croydon by Simon, on Flickr

people by Lau Jazzily, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Taxi by Tomek (tsn), on Flickr

Horseguards, across St James Park Lake by jim loft, on Flickr

Regents Canal Chimney by John King, on Flickr

London City Hall by Ernie!, on Flickr

Leaving Somerset House by Lichtbildrausch (Michael G. Fotografie), on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

20160829 1753 DSLR-A850 08367 110 mm by Jens Roesner, on Flickr










20160829 1753 DSLR-A850 08368 75 mm by Jens Roesner, on Flickr










20160829 1753 DSLR-A850 08365 150 mm by Jens Roesner, on Flickr










20160829 1752 DSLR-A850 08364 60 mm by Jens Roesner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Camden Market, Camden Town, London, UK. by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr

The Big Ben - London by + M. Bouhsina, on Flickr

20170204T17-31-05Z-DSCF2605 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Great Western Railway 387131+387132 by hassaanhc, on Flickr

UK - London - Near St John's Wood - Walking along Regent's Canal by Jules, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canary Wharf by XILAG Pictures, on Flickr

London, 14 to 26 july 2016 by Londrina92, on Flickr

Docklands Skyline by James Evans, on Flickr

The City from Tate Modern extension London UK 30.07.16 by ralph stephenson, on Flickr

The Eye B&W by Giel Pieter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night Shots (Long Exposure) towards the City of London on a misty night by John Campbell, on Flickr

#londra #londres #royalsnappingartists #shot #london #igerlondon #iglondon #wanderlust #tube #underground #nikonphotography #nikond3200 #nikon #nikontop #bnw #bnw_captures #blacknwhite #likeforlikes #likeforlike #like4like #instapicture #instagood #instac by Clickerjazz Photography, on Flickr

Night Shots (Long Exposure) towards the City of London on a misty night by John Campbell, on Flickr

Morning in London #london #thecity #finance #thames #walkietalkiebuilding #riverthames by Jason Row Photography, on Flickr

The Queen's Gate Hotel, Kensington, London by the queens gate hotel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blue or Green by handmiles, on Flickr

Untitled by Paolo Berni, on Flickr

Untitled by Paolo Berni, on Flickr

Untitled by Alan Bedenko, on Flickr

Westminster Bridge, London by Philip To, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Skyline | London | UK by darkcloud154, on Flickr

HC9Q6442-1 by rodwey2004, on Flickr

Long Distance Relationship by DobingDesign, on Flickr

Let there be Light Trails by Matt Parry, on Flickr

London April by Trevor Hicks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Towering by Radim Svoboda, on Flickr

IMGP7644 by (c) Steven M. Guess, on Flickr

Above the Elephant by John Phillips, on Flickr

Winter Walk @ Greenwich Park by J. W. Captures Photography, on Flickr

20170211T14-11-58Z-DSCF3062 by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canary Wharf, London.jpg by Larry Dalton, on Flickr

London by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Tube by Ilker, on Flickr

Waterloo, Northern line, southbound by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Crazy Days, City Lights by The Narratographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canary Wharf by XILAG Pictures, on Flickr

London, 14 to 26 july 2016 by Londrina92, on Flickr

Docklands Skyline by James Evans, on Flickr

The City from Tate Modern extension London UK 30.07.16 by ralph stephenson, on Flickr

The Eye B&W by Giel Pieter, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Canary's in the Corner. by Stephen White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mary Seacole by John King, on Flickr

Metroline - TEH1112 - LJ60AJX by Richard, on Flickr

Rushing through London's Chinatown by Jim Griffin, on Flickr

London UK. by marco oliveira, on Flickr

5908 at London Waterloo. 3/2/17 by Nick Wilcock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Abellio - LT602 - LTZ1602 by Richard, on Flickr

DSCF4544-1 by Thibaut Prévost, on Flickr

The Shard by Charlie Clark, on Flickr

Big ben B&W by Thibaut Prévost, on Flickr

London by Night by littlestschnauzer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hyde Park by SERGIO SOMAVILLA, on Flickr

London Eye by Sheyne Lucock, on Flickr

488 Hyde Park, London by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

Brazil Day 2015 at Trafalgar Square by vgallova, on Flickr

Brazil Day 2015 at Trafalgar Square by vgallova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

london street by trishwinston, on Flickr

london street by trishwinston, on Flickr

Bainbridge Street by Rob Telford, on Flickr

20170105T14-12-01Z-DSCF0893 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20170105T14-07-38Z-DSCF0889 by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Charing Cross by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Trafalgar Sq. by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

The Charing Cross by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Trafalgar Sq. by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Adams Plaza Bridge by Paul N., on Flickr

Trafalgar Sq. by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Tourists by Richard, on Flickr

London Tourists by Richard, on Flickr

WRIGHTBUS NBfL - ARRIVA London by Mike Brocklebank, on Flickr

people by Lau Jazzily, on Flickr

London Skyline | London | UK by darkcloud154, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canary Wharf, London.jpg by Larry Dalton, on Flickr

London by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Tube by Ilker, on Flickr

Waterloo, Northern line, southbound by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Crazy Days, City Lights by The Narratographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oxford Street Girls by Richard, on Flickr

Oxford Street Girls by Richard, on Flickr

Central London, UK. by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr

IMGP7963 by (c) Steven M. Guess, on Flickr

Admiralty Arch by Pierre Jaquet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Westminister, Central London, UK. by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr

Grosvenor Square by Steve Reed, on Flickr

Mini London by Skyline, on Flickr

Behind the London Eye glass II by alinepcasciano, on Flickr

Thames reflections by Jaime Hernández, on Flickr

Kelly Brook Meeting Matthew Morrison To Watch World Cup (USA ONLY) by Antonius Budyono, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

All Stars on the Bike Stand by John Phillips, on Flickr

London - On the Way to LFW Festival 2017 by Elizabeth White, on Flickr

2016_06_18-9 by Javier Rodríguez Genet, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

HMS Belfast and the Walkie-Talkie at Dusk, November 2016 by Phil Masters, on Flickr

MCN Carole Nash London Motorcycle Show 2017 - Royal Victoria Dock by Sacha Alleyne, on Flickr

London from the Shard by Joshua Ganzermiller, on Flickr

Wellington Arch by David, on Flickr

Canary Wharf by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tower Transit - DN33780 - SN12AVW by Richard, on Flickr

A view from London Eye by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

A view from London Eye by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

A view from London Eye by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Charing Cross by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Central London, UK. by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Writing by Torsten Reimer, on Flickr

The Original Tour VLE611 LJ07XEN by Sid Thedog, on Flickr

Metroline London VP524 LK04CSZ Route 460 Finchley by TfLbuses, on Flickr

Camden Town by Ana Fuentes, on Flickr

Metropolitan Police Service - Mounted by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London_2016-13 by Christophe CHAIX, on Flickr

London_2016-24 by Christophe CHAIX, on Flickr

London_2016-26 by Christophe CHAIX, on Flickr

London_2016-29 by Christophe CHAIX, on Flickr

London_2016-42 by Christophe CHAIX, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_0484 by jez.hull, on Flickr

IMG_0497 by jez.hull, on Flickr

Pall Mall, London - 2017 by Richard John Ford, on Flickr

Greenwich Park by Anna Heath, on Flickr

Seeing in 2017 / (TV Image) by Bill Robinson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London by Luca Vegetti, on Flickr

London by barnyz, on Flickr

London 2k16 by andreydelyagin, on Flickr

Audi RS4 - VLE-1 - Graphite - © Vossen Wheels 2017 - 1023 by Vossen Wheels, on Flickr

London by barnyz, on Flickr

London Night Sky by hai guan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Camden Town, London, UK. by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr

Untitled by rrrachul, on Flickr

DPL 150, LFB Christmas Carol Concert, St Paul's 2016 by 5DII, on Flickr

The Serpentine, Hyde Park, London by Alan Partridge, on Flickr

Changing the Guard am Buckingham Palace by subroutine2003, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20160611-15-04-45-DSC01515 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20160611-12-42-56-DSC01509 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20160611-12-37-08-DSC01505 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Transept St, London by Andrey Sulitskiy, on Flickr

DSC_0163 Silver Efex Pro 2 B&W by David Brown, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_1503 Notting Hill Caribbean Carnival The Regent Canal London by photographer695, on Flickr

London by Paul F 36, on Flickr

London by Paul F 36, on Flickr

London Tourists by Richard, on Flickr

Find Your Way. by Emma van Looy, on Flickr


----------



## Phcg

*London*


Rosso di sera.../ Red sky at night... (City of London from Tate Modern, London, United Kingdom) by Andrea Pucci, no Flickr


Crepuscolo blu / Blue dusk (Tower Bridge, London, England) by Andrea Pucci, no Flickr


Roof Top Sunset by Paul Shears, no Flickr

Bunch of Bankers by Adam Bird, no Flickr


Babele 2.0 / Babel 2.0 (The City of London, London, England) by Andrea Pucci, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Night Tube roundel at King's Cross St Pancras by louisemarston, on Flickr

"Sunrise" Canary Wharf, London, UK by David Gutierrez, on Flickr

Walking up the aisle to St Paul's by Amy Feldtmann, on Flickr

Arriva London LT600 LTZ1600 Route 149 London Bridge by TfLbuses, on Flickr

Allure Not Working ? by John Kortland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

1001 by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr

No Mr. Bond, I expect you to die by Alejandro Roman Gonzalez, on Flickr

The O2 arena, London by Victoria Richards, on Flickr

Sunrise glow on Big Ben by grahamvphoto, on Flickr

London by Lala_77, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London's Broadgate: 1980s and 90s by Graham Hart, on Flickr

13 octobre 2016 - Quins vs Stade by Les Amis du Stade Francais Paris, on Flickr

13 octobre 2016 - Quins vs Stade by Les Amis du Stade Francais Paris, on Flickr

Portobello Road by Darron Buckland, on Flickr

It's not the size of the dreamer; it's the size of the dream by I Harsten, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

City Slicker by Jon Herbert, on Flickr

A view of London by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

A view of London by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

La torcia infernale / The infernal torch (The top of the Shard, London, United Kingdom) by Andrea Pucci, on Flickr

Gold City by Jon Herbert, on Flickr

The world around the Shard by Jon Herbert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London, UK by Suranga Weeratunga, on Flickr

. I AM DIFFERENT, TAKE IT OR LEAVE IT ' ' #siguesigue #eresgrande #eresbueno #ereslisto #etsmesdelquecreus #innerstrength #innerstruggle #resistirataques #soloamorquedar #todofueverdad #amorincondicional #london #trips #believing #thistooshallpass #gopequ by carl, on Flickr

Go-Ahead London WVL450 LJ61GWL by Liam Farrer-Beddall, on Flickr

Past And Present by Purley Phottr, on Flickr

IMGP8553 by (c) Steven M. Guess, on Flickr

DB699. RM759 in Tower Hill. by Ron Fisher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hampton Court by James Neeley, on Flickr

25012016_Big Ben in the early morning by Chikako Nobuhara, on Flickr

The Shard by rsgbot, on Flickr

City towers by DncnH, on Flickr

IMG_2594 by Just_ Yana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cable Cars by Dennis, on Flickr

{It's About to go Down} ••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••• 📍 | London, UK ••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••• 📷 iPhone 7 Plus ••••••••••••••••• . ••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••• 👉Professional DSLR Imagery by Gervan Di'Snaparazzi® Kelly, on Flickr

London, UK. by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr

Afternoon Out by Maureen Barlin, on Flickr

37986 BJ11ECY by PD3., on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Many very good cityscapes and street scenes.


----------



## christos-greece

London by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Tube by Ilker, on Flickr

Canary Wharf, London.jpg by Larry Dalton, on Flickr

Waterloo, Northern line, southbound by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Crazy Days, City Lights by The Narratographer, on Flickr


----------



## PeruGian12

I love London, Good pics!


----------



## christos-greece

Film Extras arriving on set by Graham Tiller, on Flickr

Covent Garden, London, UK. by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr

Crisscross lightstreams in London's financial capital - Canary Warf by Christine Phillips, on Flickr

The Pen Shop by pieterbie, on Flickr

Cameras by Graham Tiller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Tourists by Richard, on Flickr

London Tourists by Richard, on Flickr

WRIGHTBUS NBfL - ARRIVA London by Mike Brocklebank, on Flickr

people by Lau Jazzily, on Flickr

London Skyline | London | UK by darkcloud154, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stagecoach 10141 LX12DFY Special Service [Not in Service] in Orpington by jamjar1998, on Flickr

#London #centralline #delay #igerslondon #thisislondon #londonpop #londonforyou #maybeldner #sonyxperiagb #xperia by cdbaring, on Flickr

PICCADILLY, LONDON - 2017 by Richard John Ford, on Flickr

Aston Marin Boutique Store Mayfair London by mangopulp2008, on Flickr

2017-03-21_01-38-16 by Anderson Ramos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Old Pier - Royal Arsenal by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

Untitled by dusan1960, on Flickr

Film2014-17-20 by joerg, on Flickr

sunset city by Gian Tang, on Flickr

Eurostar Class e320 (Class 374) EMU No. 4010 arrives at St Pancras Station, London on 9 Aug 2016 by Allan Scotson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canary Wharf by XILAG Pictures, on Flickr

London, 14 to 26 july 2016 by Londrina92, on Flickr

Docklands Skyline by James Evans, on Flickr

The City from Tate Modern extension London UK 30.07.16 by ralph stephenson, on Flickr

The Eye B&W by Giel Pieter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The classic Big Ben shot by Thomas Grimm, on Flickr

Science Fiction by Marcus Beard, on Flickr

London Aquatics Centre by Patrick Collins, on Flickr

HC9Q6442-1 by rodwey2004, on Flickr

London Landmark HC9Q6101-1 by rod, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blue Eye Of The City... by Jon Herbert, on Flickr

The Scoop by Jon Herbert, on Flickr

Over The Wheel... by Jon Herbert, on Flickr

City Spinner... by Jon Herbert, on Flickr

The Four Amigos by Jon Herbert, on Flickr

Tower Bridge, London (1063) by mcavcar, on Flickr


----------



## Sainton

:cheers:My fab hometown!


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_2159 by Thomas Cogley, on Flickr

DSC_2282 by Thomas Cogley, on Flickr

Abellio 9067 On Route 407 At West Croydon by jamjar1998, on Flickr

CHINATOWN, LONDON - 2017 by Richard John Ford, on Flickr

Amy - [Stranger 217] by iain blake, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valentines Park_Redbridge_London_Mar15 by Ian Halsey, on Flickr

rx011_FL by Simon Lee, on Flickr

Day 9: The Scoop In The Rain by darronwatson, on Flickr

London People by Richard, on Flickr

London People by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Shard by Charlie Clark, on Flickr

Big ben B&W by Thibaut Prévost, on Flickr

London by Night by littlestschnauzer, on Flickr

Abellio - LT602 - LTZ1602 by Richard, on Flickr

DSCF4544-1 by Thibaut Prévost, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tube by Ilker, on Flickr

Waterloo, Northern line, southbound by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Crazy Days, City Lights by The Narratographer, on Flickr

Canary Wharf, London.jpg by Larry Dalton, on Flickr

London by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000

deleted


----------



## tigeruppercut

that canary wharf pic is amazing!


----------



## christos-greece

20170331T14-34-33Z-DSCF6911 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20170331T14-47-10Z-DSCF6922 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

This shop rocks by Davide D'Amico, on Flickr

Hand in hand by Davide D'Amico, on Flickr

London: River Thames from Blackfriars (City of London) by Michael Day, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hanging Around For The "Girls" by standhisround, on Flickr

Oxford Circus, Central London, UK. by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr

The Shard by Brian Eden, on Flickr

Arriva London HV50 LJ62BHY Aldgate by TfLbuses, on Flickr

London United VH39 LJ15JZR Route 116 Hounslow by TfLbuses, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Replica Arch of Triumph of Palmyra, Syria in Trafalgar Square, London by Paul, on Flickr

IMGP0141 by (c) Steven M. Guess, on Flickr

IMGP0136 by (c) Steven M. Guess, on Flickr

Saturday evening by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr

Hyde Park by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Tower Sunrise by Tareq Mooradun, on Flickr

Focussed Caller by Tareq Mooradun, on Flickr

High Expectations by Tareq Mooradun, on Flickr

Some Regent Shopping by Tareq Mooradun, on Flickr

Home Time! by Tareq Mooradun, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Taking the Liberty by Tareq Mooradun, on Flickr

Reaching Out by Tareq Mooradun, on Flickr

Festive Galleria by Tareq Mooradun, on Flickr

Beam Me Up! by Tareq Mooradun, on Flickr

Festive Archway by Tareq Mooradun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Skyline | London | UK by darkcloud154, on Flickr

HC9Q6442-1 by rodwey2004, on Flickr

Long Distance Relationship by DobingDesign, on Flickr

Let there be Light Trails by Matt Parry, on Flickr

London April by Trevor Hicks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Olympic Park Update by Peter H, on Flickr

London United SLE57 on route 65 in Kingston-Upon-Thames by Simon, on Flickr

Waiting at tables by Jon Dickins, on Flickr

London People by Richard, on Flickr

London People by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night Tube roundel at King's Cross St Pancras by louisemarston, on Flickr

"Sunrise" Canary Wharf, London, UK by David Gutierrez, on Flickr

Allure Not Working ? by John Kortland, on Flickr

Walking up the aisle to St Paul's by Amy Feldtmann, on Flickr

Arriva London LT600 LTZ1600 Route 149 London Bridge by TfLbuses, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Again - superb.


----------



## christos-greece

Pride London 2015 by Richard, on Flickr

Pride London 2015 by Richard, on Flickr

Canary Wharf, London.jpg by Larry Dalton, on Flickr

London Tourists by Richard, on Flickr

London Tourists by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Four More Night Shots! by Jainbow, on Flickr

Silver Line by Jordan Dea, on Flickr

VLW149 LJ03MBV by PD3., on Flickr

Pride London 2015 by Richard, on Flickr

BIg Ben by Mathieu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0565 by Tony Gillon, on Flickr

DSC_0532 by Tony Gillon, on Flickr

A different perspective by SamYouWhal, on Flickr

in the park by YB M, on Flickr

London - Summer in the City by Michael Kemper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monument by Steven Kemp, on Flickr

DF/Mexico by Giovanni Maggiora, on Flickr

St Paul's Cathedral by Cristiana Chivarria, on Flickr

London, UK 2016 by Катя, on Flickr

London, UK 2016 by Катя, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Eye by 1selecta, on Flickr

London by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Tube by Ilker, on Flickr

Is It Safe To Stand In The Middle? by Jarrad., on Flickr

Waterloo, Northern line, southbound by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

160715 London 05 by Bryan T, on Flickr

Walking in the Rain by Michael Levine-Clark, on Flickr

Isle of Dogs v2 by Gavin Smith, on Flickr

Lambeth Bridge by Mohamed Haykal, on Flickr

Abellio London 9488 LJ09OKX Route 344 Bishopsgate by TfLbuses, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sony shooter by John Phillips, on Flickr

Walk On By The Barbican by Rob Telford, on Flickr

Morning Light by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

Valet Parking! by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

Southwark Cathedral London. UK by standhisround, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_2831 by pascool.net, on Flickr

Hazy Start by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

DSC_2836 by pascool.net, on Flickr

DSC_3034 by pascool.net, on Flickr

Exhale by Ephraim Muller, on Flickr

IMG_0565 - beautiful girl by Roger Thelwell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London, UK by Yen-Huan Li, on Flickr

City sunrise by Joe Dunckley, on Flickr

London Underground, Central London, UK. by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr

Ticket machines by George Redgrave, on Flickr

20170415T16-49-25Z-DSCF8134 by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

B0000140 by Mohamed Haykal, on Flickr

The Clock Tower by Darren James Photography, on Flickr

11 Dec 2016: Millennium Bridge | London, England by Ng Shi Ting, on Flickr

20170416T14-19-09Z-DSCF8192 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20170416T13-41-54Z-DSCF8167 by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Paolo Berni, on Flickr

Untitled by Paolo Berni, on Flickr

Untitled by Alan Bedenko, on Flickr

Westminster Bridge, London by Philip To, on Flickr

Blue or Green by handmiles, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

P1000182.jpg by Chris Hoare, on Flickr

P1000172.jpg by Chris Hoare, on Flickr

P1000157.jpg by Chris Hoare, on Flickr

P1000131.jpg by Chris Hoare, on Flickr

P1000123.jpg by Chris Hoare, on Flickr










P1000128.jpg by Chris Hoare, on Flickr










P1000142.jpg by Chris Hoare, on Flickr


----------



## PeruGian12

WOW! Amazing city, good pics


----------



## christos-greece

Valentines Park_Redbridge_London_Mar15 by Ian Halsey, on Flickr

Horse riders 1115020 by rebwar fatah, on Flickr

Day 9: The Scoop In The Rain by darronwatson, on Flickr

Chelsea Bridge fireworks 2 by lloydich, on Flickr

Holborn Tube Station by Justin K.L Seah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset at Admiralty Arch in London, England by mbphillips, on Flickr

20160205-13-53-21-DSC03720 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

PR7A5858LR by c h tay, on Flickr

P1070218 by j0hny_, on Flickr

Hayward Gallery, London by Dave Morris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

LV52 HKL by grahamwalker007, on Flickr

Untitled by AH McKay, on Flickr

20170422T16-30-47Z-DSCF8515 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Little People by Stephen White, on Flickr

20170422T14-50-53Z-DSCF8511 by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Camden Market, Camden Town, London, UK. by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr

The Big Ben - London by + M. Bouhsina, on Flickr

20170204T17-31-05Z-DSCF2605 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Great Western Railway 387131+387132 by hassaanhc, on Flickr

UK - London - Near St John's Wood - Walking along Regent's Canal by Jules, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London City Sunset Arrival by Andy Gittos, on Flickr

Canary Wharf from Blue Bridge by Leigh Cousins, on Flickr

HMS Belfast by Emma Lewis, on Flickr

City of London by Jane Sanders, on Flickr

View from Greenwich Park by Gary Etchell, on Flickr

London-201 by Will McKeown, on Flickr

The Modern London Skyline (The City of London as seen from Southwark - London Bridge) (Olympus OM-D EM1-II & M.Zuiko 25mm f1.2 Pro Prime) (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pride London 2015 by Richard, on Flickr

Pride London 2015 by Richard, on Flickr

London Eye by NessSlipknot, on Flickr

Valentines Park_Redbridge_London_Mar15 by Ian Halsey, on Flickr

Day 9: The Scoop In The Rain by darronwatson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_4191 Old Street Cyclist Shoreditch London by photographer695, on Flickr

The Shard, London by George Buckingham, 
on Flickr

Skyline up the River Thames, London by George Buckingham, on Flickr

More London / London Bridge City at Night by George Buckingham, on Flickr

City Skyline by handmiles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canary Wharf by XILAG Pictures, on Flickr

London, 14 to 26 july 2016 by Londrina92, on Flickr

The Eye B&W by Giel Pieter, on Flickr

Docklands Skyline by James Evans, on Flickr

The City from Tate Modern extension London UK 30.07.16 by ralph stephenson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

CB3B0012 by Les Blain, on Flickr

Upper St Martin's Lane by Matt Brown, on Flickr

Charing Cross station by Matt Brown, on Flickr

Rickshaw in Westminster by Jenny, on Flickr

20170429T16-00-09Z-DSCF8972 by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Neal's Yard, London by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

ATLAS COACHES by Juan Carlos GR 1, on Flickr

Throwley Way by Rob Telford, on Flickr

Untitled by Matthew Ernest, on Flickr

Untitled by Matthew Ernest, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Eye by Sheyne Lucock, on Flickr

488 Hyde Park, London by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

Brazil Day 2015 at Trafalgar Square by vgallova, on Flickr

Brazil Day 2015 at Trafalgar Square by vgallova, on Flickr

Hyde Park by SERGIO SOMAVILLA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

london street by trishwinston, on Flickr

london street by trishwinston, on Flickr

Bainbridge Street by Rob Telford, on Flickr

20170105T14-12-01Z-DSCF0893 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20170105T14-07-38Z-DSCF0889 by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monument by Steven Kemp, on Flickr

DF/Mexico by Giovanni Maggiora, on Flickr

St Paul's Cathedral by Cristiana Chivarria, on Flickr

London, UK 2016 by Катя, on Flickr

London, UK 2016 by Катя, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Camden Town, London, UK. by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr

Untitled by rrrachul, on Flickr

DPL 150, LFB Christmas Carol Concert, St Paul's 2016 by 5DII, on Flickr

The Serpentine, Hyde Park, London by Alan Partridge, on Flickr

Changing the Guard am Buckingham Palace by subroutine2003, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_3497 by helloangelleeii, on Flickr

Premium Coaches - YD17 WYA VDL Futura FHD2 by kim.cartner, on Flickr

Changing Face of the City by Andrew Moore, on Flickr

A normal day in the village by Carolina Rigert, on Flickr

Lunch in East London by The Ultimate Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

people by Lau Jazzily, on Flickr

London Skyline | London | UK by darkcloud154, on Flickr

HC9Q6442-1 by rodwey2004, on Flickr

Long Distance Relationship by DobingDesign, on Flickr

Let there be Light Trails by Matt Parry, on Flickr


----------



## Phcg

*London*


City of London by Joseph Cheung, no Flickr


City of London at Night (HDR) by Jon Bagge, no Flickr


City of London by Luis Cagiao, no Flickr


L'airone solitario / The lonely heron (Canary Wharf, London, England) by Andrea Pucci, no Flickr


City of London by David Bank, no Flickr
​


----------



## christos-greece

The Original Tour VLE611 LJ07XEN by Sid Thedog, on Flickr

Metroline London VP524 LK04CSZ Route 460 Finchley by TfLbuses, on Flickr

The Writing by Torsten Reimer, on Flickr

Camden Town by Ana Fuentes, on Flickr

Metropolitan Police Service - Mounted by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Skyline | London | UK by darkcloud154, on Flickr

London Tourists by Richard, on Flickr

London Tourists by Richard, on Flickr

WRIGHTBUS NBfL - ARRIVA London by Mike Brocklebank, on Flickr

people by Lau Jazzily, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

#City #Cityscape #Night #Lights #London #LondonBridge #River #Skyscraper #Building #CranesMachine #Ship #Boat #RiverThames #Wallpaper by Can Wallpaper, on Flickr

Top of the morning by Alex, on Flickr

london by Sajjid Mitha, on Flickr

are you ready ? by @ntomarto, on Flickr

20161210T17-05-33Z-DSCF9392 by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Big Ben : iPhone 7 Plus 2X Zoom by Manish Prabhune, on Flickr

I'm Ready For My Closeup by Sean Batten, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Gareth Seeley, on Flickr

Tower Bridge, London (1063) by mcavcar, on Flickr

Notting Hill Carnival 2016, Westbourne Grove, London, UK. by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Leadenhall Market by Matthew Wells, on Flickr

Two Temple Place Illuminated by Matthew Wells, on Flickr

Mom, Son and Sun by Anton Panchenkov, on Flickr

Tower Bridge and The Belfast by Ryo, on Flickr

Blue Fin Roof OGSW 2016 - 3265.jpg by David Badger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canary Wharf by XILAG Pictures, on Flickr

London, 14 to 26 july 2016 by Londrina92, on Flickr

Docklands Skyline by James Evans, on Flickr

The City from Tate Modern extension London UK 30.07.16 by ralph stephenson, on Flickr

The Eye B&W by Giel Pieter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Abellio - LT602 - LTZ1602 by Richard, on Flickr

London by Night by littlestschnauzer, on Flickr

The Singer @ Covent Garden by pallab seth, on Flickr

The view of the financial district from the top of the Monument. by Lawl Gungaphul, on Flickr

London Skyline, Seen From the Tate Modern by Alexander C. Kafka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City Hall_3 by Daddy_Jay, on Flickr

City Hall_2 by Daddy_Jay, on Flickr

Dash for cover! by Ben Ingram, on Flickr

Chelsea Bridge fireworks 2 by lloydich, on Flickr

Holborn Tube Station by Justin K.L Seah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCN0086 by Lee LaFrese, on Flickr

Londres bn_0060 by Joan, on Flickr

London People by Richard, on Flickr

Winter Tourists by Richard, on Flickr

natural history museum, blue whale skeleton by RenaldasUK, on Flickr

The Shard & City Hall at Sunset, London, England, United Kingdom by Gaetano Castaldo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pancras Road SB approaching jnct Midland Rd by camdencyclists, on Flickr

City Lights by Ryan Hynes, on Flickr

RIB17 The London Eye July 15 by Michael, on Flickr

CHARING CROSS, LONDON - 2017 by Richard John Ford, on Flickr

Sailing Home by Chris Hutchinson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Any Colour You Like by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr

London People by Richard, on Flickr

London Rain by Peter Spencer, on Flickr

Abbey Road by BartShore, on Flickr

Stagecoach London LT379 LTZ1379 Route 55 Old Street by TfLbuses, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Day 9: The Scoop In The Rain by darronwatson, on Flickr

London People by Richard, on Flickr

Heatherwick Studio by Piotr Hardecki, on Flickr

IMG_0724 by Stephen Kelly, on Flickr

St Paul by Digitalmit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sight_2016_07_07_172550_284 by Long Sun, on Flickr

Sight_2016_07_10_150156_177 by Long Sun, on Flickr

Fila de Bicis by Garimba Rekords, on Flickr

St George's Wharf by Daniel Coyle, on Flickr

Go Ahead London Metrobus - 977 - YR10BCO by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

HC9Q6442-1 by rodwey2004, on Flickr

Long Distance Relationship by DobingDesign, on Flickr

Let there be Light Trails by Matt Parry, on Flickr

London Skyline | London | UK by darkcloud154, on Flickr

London April by Trevor Hicks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Morning Light by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

Southwark Cathedral London. UK by standhisround, on Flickr

A Passing Shower. by neilh156, on Flickr

Músico Notting Hill 2 by Garimba Rekords, on Flickr

London eye by Steve Ellis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Twelve Fifteen by Peter H, on Flickr

2016_06_20-23 by Javier Rodríguez Genet, on Flickr

London, Bus 96. by Sabien, on Flickr

2016_06_20-22 by Javier Rodríguez Genet, on Flickr

London by Carlo Mirante, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Shard by Charlie Clark, on Flickr

Big ben B&W by Thibaut Prévost, on Flickr

London by Night by littlestschnauzer, on Flickr

Abellio - LT602 - LTZ1602 by Richard, on Flickr

DSCF4544-1 by Thibaut Prévost, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shard by spacemanB, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Rich Walker, on Flickr

An Eye Full Of London by Vince, on Flickr

London Friday by TravellingMiles, on Flickr

London by Mikel Manitius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2017-08-06_09-38-43 by Richard Cutler, on Flickr

Racegoers by John Phillips, on Flickr

Someday I'll fly away... by Loco Steve, on Flickr

London - Cutty Sark by Michael Kemper, on Flickr

St Paul's by TravellingMiles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Room with a View, The Sky Garden, London by Joseph Whitworth, on Flickr


Day 3 - Landscape by Sophie Carr Photography, on Flickr

Let's go shopping she said, it'll be fun she said. by Jenny, on Flickr

20160507-154830 [IMG_4515] Regent's Park by Druh Scoff, on Flickr

20160507-154508 [IMG_4512] Regent's Park by Druh Scoff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_9491 by Steve., on Flickr

IMG_9492 by Steve., on Flickr

NB-40.jpg by neil.bulman, on Flickr

Untitled by McN, on Flickr

Buckingham Palace by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

London Street Scene by Morgan Paul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MCN Carole Nash London Motorcycle Show 2017 - Royal Victoria Dock by Sacha Alleyne, on Flickr

Wellington Arch by David, on Flickr

05082017-_MG_1019 by Pedro Sanz, on Flickr

Canary Wharf by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

London May 2017 by Nati Poletti Larrea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Happy Meal by Kyre Wood, on Flickr

Thames Embankment - Aug 2017 - Towards the Westminster Circus by Gareth Williams, on Flickr

Buckingham Palace by Geoff Henson, on Flickr

170805_DSF8679 by saullius, on Flickr

170805_DSF9102 by saullius, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Very good London pics.


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_20161204_065646 by Edmund Featherstone, on Flickr

Exhibition Road by John Phillips, on Flickr

London Cityscape by Dav St, on Flickr

20170810T13-42-38Z-_8100031 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20170810T13-24-17Z-_8100008 by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Slight adjustments for the night ahead! by Steve Freeman, on Flickr

Fishing at IAAF World Championships London by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

Robando el tiempo by Alma de ciudad, on Flickr

Regent street, London by dkirmizis, on Flickr

Raining in Stratford by Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20170812T12-46-18Z-_8120178 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20170812T12-34-58Z-_8120156 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

St Paul by Digitalmit, on Flickr

St Paul's Cathedral by Daniel Coyle, on Flickr

famous by Ignacy Cembrzyński, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMGP9106 by ryan brazil, on Flickr

London by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

Westminster by night. by Albatross Imagery, on Flickr

Admiralty Arch by AdamL132, on Flickr

London at Night by Daniel Coyle, on Flickr


----------



## AXIS of EVIL

Nice


----------



## christos-greece

Tower Bridge - Reprise by Jawad Zakariya, on Flickr

St Paul's Steps by Anton Panchenkov, on Flickr

Tower 42 by Fred Knox-Hooke, on Flickr

LJ05 BHV by grahamwalker007, on Flickr

DSC_1190a by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London UK. by marco oliveira, on Flickr

5908 at London Waterloo. 3/2/17 by Nick Wilcock, on Flickr

Embankment Bridge by Anna Pisminetska, on Flickr

103 by talha ahmad, on Flickr

Downtown London, Buckingham Palace #5, June 2017 by kent dahlquist, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20170816_151711_Richtone(HDR) by Yuriy Akopov, on Flickr

New North Road by Rob Telford, on Flickr

The City Waking Up by George Plakides, on Flickr

Arriva London VLW146 LJ03MFK Route 254 Hackney by TfLbuses, on Flickr

Exploring the DLR by Ian Ashley, on Flickr

The O2 and Canary Wharf by Rich Walker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Metroline - TEH1112 - LJ60AJX by Richard, on Flickr

Rushing through London's Chinatown by Jim Griffin, on Flickr

London UK. by marco oliveira, on Flickr

Amongst the giants by Rich Jones, on Flickr

A cruise on the Thames by A guy called John, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Broadway by George Plakides, on Flickr

We are Crouch End by George Plakides, on Flickr

London Street scene by Jerry Lee, on Flickr

Untitled by Alec Moore, on Flickr

20170327_F0001: The London shopper in pink by Wei-Feng Xue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Big Ben - London by + M. Bouhsina, on Flickr

UK - London - Near St John's Wood - Walking along Regent's Canal by Jules, on Flickr

Introducing the Javelin Throwers by Worthing Wanderer, on Flickr

The Changing of the Guard by Rennett Stowe, on Flickr

2 Red Busses by Dan Gilbert Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A different perspective by SamYouWhal, on Flickr

London - Summer in the City by Michael Kemper, on Flickr

Financial district of the City of London by Matheus Swanson, on Flickr

If they respect mine by Robert Barker, on Flickr

Higher & Higher - The Shard / Southwark by msc-ᕈhotoԀesign, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London squee! by Alyx Dellamonica, on Flickr

London squee! by Alyx Dellamonica, on Flickr

Women in front of Olympic Stadium by Sam Parker, on Flickr

54227-London by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

54235-London by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

More London by Justin K.L Seah, on Flickr

Holborn Tube Station by Justin K.L Seah, on Flickr

London Bus Action by Fabi-DE, on Flickr

Golden Tours, Alperton - BD16 YFB by Pete Cook, on Flickr

glc - lte t456 passing city thameslink station north end 24-10-93 by John Law, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Tourists by Richard, on Flickr

WRIGHTBUS NBfL - ARRIVA London by Mike Brocklebank, on Flickr

Greenwich Tourists by Richard, on Flickr

2016_06_21-12 by Javier Rodríguez Genet, on Flickr

The Old Brompton Road, London by David Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Night Sky by hai guan, on Flickr

London by Luca Vegetti, on Flickr

London by barnyz, on Flickr

London 2k16 by andreydelyagin, on Flickr

London by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Piccadilly Circus by zbma Martin Photography, on Flickr

The City by Colin Morgan, on Flickr

Salute by m_i_c_h_4_e_l, on Flickr

DSC05216 by Ralf Schattschneider, on Flickr

DSC05218 by Ralf Schattschneider, on Flickr

Classic New Shape by Mikael reynberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London: City Hall & Shard by Marco Verch, on Flickr

Financial district of the City of London by Matheus Swanson, on Flickr

Light Trails - Tower Bridge by Tristan Jones, on Flickr

Man on bike at night with suitcase by jeremyhughes, on Flickr

Ghosts II by Mélodie Schaeffer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London 11 July 2009 by Martin Pettitt, on Flickr

London 11 July 2009 by Martin Pettitt, on Flickr

London 11 July 2009 by Martin Pettitt, on Flickr

1-IMG_9740-3 by Krystal Wilson, on Flickr

In the park by Dave Walker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Electric Dreams by Otto Berkeley, on Flickr

PmtHill-2266 by Simon Belcher, on Flickr

BEAUTIFUL CHAOS IN THE CITY by MaccaPhoto, on Flickr

Blog280817-LONDON-August17-112-NIK by Reza Masoudi Nejad, on Flickr

London Eye, South Bank, London, UK by David Gutierrez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Leading Lines by Alex, on Flickr

Big Ben from Tralgar Square, London by champnet, on Flickr

SN66 WOX (EH125) by Paul Goldsmith, on Flickr

Liverpool station by Sa.pepH, on Flickr

Clapham Common Station by Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canary Wharf by Adrian Chandler, on Flickr

Hyde Park One by David Bank, on Flickr

Trafalgar Square by Photo Fabs, on Flickr

London City Hall & The Shard by Nicolas Perrony, on Flickr

LT671 on Aldwych by lombardstown, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Tourists by Richard, on Flickr

people by Lau Jazzily, on Flickr

The Shard by Thomas Wrobel, on Flickr

Untitled by Toby Harvard, on Flickr

Kings X -53 01092017-Edit.jpg by C D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dévante (Notting Hill Carnival) by Torsten Reimer, on Flickr

Barbican by TKanne22, on Flickr

Busses makes the world colourful by Janne Räkköläinen, on Flickr

DSC_4000 by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

IMG_20170812_120756 by Avi Bar-Nissim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A view from London Eye by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Charing Cross by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Trafalgar Square Tourists by Richard, on Flickr

Southwark Bridge and the River Thames. by David Pretswell, on Flickr

Aug 2017 (146) by jez.hull, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Amir S, on Flickr

Lunch Time by Travis Vinicombe, on Flickr

IEP 800009 - Royal Oak by Andrew Edkins, on Flickr

Coffee Cup by John Kortland, on Flickr

Bankside, London by Andrew Edkins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Four More Night Shots! by Jainbow, on Flickr

VLW149 LJ03MBV by PD3., on Flickr

BIg Ben by Mathieu, on Flickr

"Tate modern entrance" London (UK) 2014 by Manuel Villanueva Rodríguez, on Flickr

HMS Belfast by Jacek Pilarski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

As the sun goes down ! by Valentin Laurentiu, on Flickr

Cityscape view from Tower Bridge by Christian Davis, on Flickr

Pink And Blue Docklands by Jon Herbert, on Flickr

Piccadilly Circus 2 by Quinn Novak, on Flickr

Argento Tower / Wandsworth by George Rex, on Flickr

Sam by Max Gor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Go-Ahead London Central - LT456 - LTZ1456 - Pizza Express by Richard, on Flickr

London Tourists by Richard, on Flickr

London Tourists by Richard, on Flickr

A Grand Day Out by Stephen Percival, on Flickr

20170906T12-50-58Z-_9060903 by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Camden Town by Ana Fuentes, on Flickr

Metropolitan Police Service - Mounted by Richard, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Night by Sebastian Feuerherm, on Flickr

Arches / Henry Prince Estate by George Rex, on Flickr

DSC_4266a London West End Charring Cross Road Phoenix Theatre Evita by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London by Night by Rich Walker, on Flickr

Sunday afternoon in London by Tomek (tsn), on Flickr

London, England 06/25/2017 by バラージュ ヨオナイ, on Flickr

London by Guillaume Carta, on Flickr

Lives in London by Cris JB, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

"Sunrise" Canary Wharf, London, UK by David Gutierrez, on Flickr

Walking up the aisle to St Paul's by Amy Feldtmann, on Flickr

When there are things that dont go according to plan...London will cope! by FotographyKS!, on Flickr

Arriva London LT600 LTZ1600 Route 149 London Bridge by TfLbuses, on Flickr

Canon Girl by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View of the City of London by Ken Taylor, on Flickr

Far Away by Сина, on Flickr

Sun To The East by Jon Herbert, on Flickr

London by Night by Rich Walker, on Flickr

2017-251 The Classic View by Darren Wilkin, on Flickr

London Viewpoint by Rachel Fuller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20161215_141351_HDR by Vlad Proklov, on Flickr

Londra 2016 by Mehmet Yildirim, on Flickr

Go Ahead London Metrobus EH18 SN61DCE On Route 320 in Bromley by jamjar1998, on Flickr

Metroline - LT108 - LTZ1108 - GiGi by Richard, on Flickr

Londres. by Jose Pérez, on Flickr

20170911T13-24-52Z-_9111288 by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Buckingham Palace by Mathieu, on Flickr

Changing the Guard am Buckingham Palace by subroutine2003, on Flickr

The Tower & the City by Valdur Vesingi, on Flickr

2017-251 The Classic View by Darren Wilkin, on Flickr

Stormy London Skyline by David Hull, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Four More Night Shots! by Jainbow, on Flickr

BIg Ben by Mathieu, on Flickr

City of London by Patrick Stargardt, on Flickr

London Sept 2017. Eric and Angie, friends we had met on a cruise in Asia, came to London and we took them to some sites. Greenwich Park. A close view of part of the Queen's House. by Anne and David, on Flickr

2 of 5 - She's going against the flow by Eskay Pics, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

london street by trishwinston, on Flickr

london street by trishwinston, on Flickr

Bainbridge Street by Rob Telford, on Flickr

20170105T14-12-01Z-DSCF0893 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20170105T14-07-38Z-DSCF0889 by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Go-Ahead London General - LT64 - LTZ1064 - Pepe Jeans by Richard, on Flickr

Parliament Square Photographer by Richard, on Flickr

aquarium by dizbin, on Flickr

L1000307.jpg by joe navin, on Flickr

C08A0653.jpg by joe navin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Londres England Angleterre UK: The new buildings of the City, les nouveaux immeubles de la City, die neuen Gebäude von der City. by Pierre, on Flickr

London at night by 50creative, on Flickr

Parliament Square by ScottSimPhotography, on Flickr

To the Hotel by Mark Tominski, on Flickr

Medianoche para llevar by Alma de ciudad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City of London from the Tower by Keith Wood, on Flickr

City Hall and Shard by Geoff Henson, on Flickr

London City Skyline - Ricoh GR2 Hi Contrast by Pete Tachauer, on Flickr

IMG_20170917_151257_HDR by Jitka Musilová, on Flickr

LondonNew-3 by Raj Sohal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0565 by Tony Gillon, on Flickr

DSC_0532 by Tony Gillon, on Flickr

London - Shaftesbury Avenue by tommyferraz, on Flickr

Reflections of Paul by Jawad Saleem, on Flickr

LEWIS CUBITT SQUARE, LONDON - 2017 by Richard John Ford, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Again - very nice streeet pics.


----------



## christos-greece

St Paul's Cathedral, London by J B, on Flickr

HDR Cityscape by Tom Mrazek, on Flickr

01122016-DSCF3748 by Mario RM, on Flickr

Tour De Oxford Street.... by Kevin Grieve, on Flickr

London City - night scene by ibn_sina001, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Southwark Bank by Raphaël, on Flickr

23.2013 - London - Millenium Bridge by Pawel Tomaszewicz, on Flickr

London in Grey and Red by mirella cotella, on Flickr

The Thames Barrier to Canary Wharf, London by William Fisher, on Flickr

St Paul's Cathedral by Chris Pomeroy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A view from London Eye by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Double decker busses in London by Vitalis Fotopage, on Flickr

London, Februar 2016 by hansziel99, on Flickr

A view from London Eye by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Charing Cross by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London by Diane Worland, on Flickr

St Paul's Cathedral, Millennium Bridge, Sunrise, London, England - The cathedral, built in the 17th century, sits on Ludgate Hill at the highest point of the City of London. It was designed by Sir Christopher Wren after the Great Fire of London in 1666. T by Joe Price, on Flickr

The Lloyds Building (aka the Inside-Out Building), Lloyds of London (constructed in 1986), Leadenhall, Lime Street, London, England - The building architecture is designed in which the staircases, lifts, ductwork, electrical power conduits, and water pipe by Joe Price, on Flickr

Southwark Bank by Raphaël, on Flickr

Canary Wharf by Alan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20171025 City of London DSC03814-Edit.jpg by Julian Macedo, on Flickr

St Paul's Cathedral, Millennium Bridge, Sunrise, London, England - The cathedral, built in the 17th century, sits on Ludgate Hill at the highest point of the City of London. It was designed by Sir Christopher Wren after the Great Fire of London in 1666. T by Joe Price, on Flickr

St Paul's Cathedral by Andrea Liu, on Flickr

City of London / from Southwark by George Rex, on Flickr

City of London at night by Janaka Ranabahu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0055 by SANTANU MAITY, on Flickr

Evening Ride by Hugh Rawson, on Flickr

City of London2 by ben veasey, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

22 Bishopsgate u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Abellio - LT602 - LTZ1602 by Richard, on Flickr

The Shard by Charlie Clark, on Flickr

London by Night by littlestschnauzer, on Flickr

I love London - such a vibrant city - Do you? by Letty Huckerby, on Flickr

City of London / from Southwark by George Rex, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

4164Mar 17 by James Guppy, on Flickr

3897Mar 17 (2) by James Guppy, on Flickr

Soho Square by John Hedges, on Flickr

The Thames by James FitzRoy, on Flickr

London Eye at Night by Simone Torkington, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

mayfair near green park, london by 玲瑾, on Flickr

20171201T12-07-13Z-_C018065 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

London River Thames by David Bank, on Flickr

Batty Street by Brett Sheehan, on Flickr

Night time by HAOYU LIANG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

94 Bus to Picadilly by james fell, on Flickr

London by marcospararas, on Flickr

IMGP7369 by Matt Buck, on Flickr

20171202T17-13-09Z-_C028296 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

LT507 LTZ1507 (Go Ahead London) Warren Street Station 1.12.17 by Rays Bus Photographs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

"Sunrise" Canary Wharf, London, UK by David Gutierrez, on Flickr

Walking up the aisle to St Paul's by Amy Feldtmann, on Flickr

London Street by Andoni Fernández, on Flickr

London Bridge and The Shard at night - London, England by patuffel, on Flickr

Puente ByN by dr_cooke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

HMS Belfast and the Walkie-Talkie at Dusk, November 2016 by Phil Masters, on Flickr

Wellington Arch by David, on Flickr

Canary Wharf by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Blog041217-London-Nov 2017-046-NIK by Reza Masoudi Nejad, on Flickr

Elephant and Castle by Stephan Rudolph, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canary Wharf by Adrian Chandler, on Flickr

Hyde Park One by David Bank, on Flickr

Grade 1 Support by Charlie Powell, on Flickr

Day 341. Battling the elements. by Rob Emes, on Flickr

Event photo | delegate 2 by Andrew Watt, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

412: Berliet 1904 by Jeff G, on Flickr

London December 8 2017 (2) 250 City Road Development Islington 508ft by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr

Victoria Embankment by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

London Eye by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

The Tower of London by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Tower of London by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

The Strand by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Threadneedle St. by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Cornhill by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Kensington Gardens by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

British Museum by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Wellington Arch by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

The Tower of London by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Seven Dials by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

London Transport Museum by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

A view of London by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

A view of London by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Westminster Abbey by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

St. Martin’s Lane by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Charing Cross by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

30 St. Mary Axe by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Southwark by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Northumberland Ave. by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Westminster Palace by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Let there be Light Trails by Matt Parry, on Flickr

Landmark2 by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr

Thomas Doggett / Chay Blyth by George Rex, on Flickr

Blog091217-London-Dec 2017-057-NIK by Reza Masoudi Nejad, on Flickr

Walkie Talkie Building by Cissa Rego, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tower Bridge by Marcus Powell, on Flickr

Look by Magic Pea, on Flickr

London Night Shoot-Bond Street by Simon, on Flickr

RM2089 in monochrome by John King, on Flickr

London Night Shoot-Tower Bridge-HMS Belfast by Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Day 9: The Scoop In The Rain by darronwatson, on Flickr

Barclays Boris Bike Babe 14798 by Kyre Wood, on Flickr

IMGP6771 a by (c) Steven M. Guess, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Davyd Samuels, on Flickr

Oxford Circus by Marc Sayce, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Singer @ Covent Garden by pallab seth, on Flickr

The view of the financial district from the top of the Monument. by Lawl Gungaphul, on Flickr

British Medical Association Building at Night by Ian Campsall, on Flickr

Street sign by Big Andrei, on Flickr

PC032555.jpg by Marius Vochin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

LIght Trail London by Pietro Benotto, on Flickr

London fall 2017-11 by Bob Pierson, on Flickr

A view on the Tower Bridge by Laurent James Antony, on Flickr

FUJI8058 by Khedara ආරියරත්න 蒋龙, on Flickr

Construction on the south Bank by Chris Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

"Sunrise" Canary Wharf, London, UK by David Gutierrez, on Flickr

Walking up the aisle to St Paul's by Amy Feldtmann, on Flickr

Nearly Midnight by Matt Turner, on Flickr

_DSC0449_acros100y_500x400_w by Dariusz Adamek, on Flickr

Go-Ahead London Blue Triangle: LT394 / LTZ1394 by Daniel Graham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Holborn Tube Station by Justin K.L Seah, on Flickr

Valentines Park_Redbridge_London_Mar15 by Ian Halsey, on Flickr

" Warp Speed Please ,St Paul " by simon johnson, on Flickr

London night girls by Ian, on Flickr

City at night 4.... by Kevin Grieve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London United SLE57 on route 65 in Kingston-Upon-Thames by Simon, on Flickr

London People by Richard, on Flickr

London People by Richard, on Flickr

Untitled by Kora lin, on Flickr

Untitled by Jeremy Collins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The sun clock and the tower bridge by Laurent James Antony, on Flickr

Police Horses by Jonathan Malin, on Flickr

Magpies by Steve Reed, on Flickr

London by Wilfried Olthof, on Flickr

London January 5 2018 (53) The Post Building Holborn by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

One New Change, London by Ungry Young Man, on Flickr

IMG_4106.jpg by Federico Moroni, on Flickr

Go Ahead London E137 SN60BZJ On Route 132 in Eltham by jamjar1998, on Flickr

IMG_8546.jpg by Timothy Furlong, on Flickr

Being Used by John Kortland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A view from London Eye by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

DSC_7435 by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Trafalgar Square Tourists by Richard, on Flickr

London Streets - Nikon DF by Yago Ruiz · Photography, on Flickr

Aug 2017 (146) by jez.hull, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canary Wharf, London by Nico Trinkhaus, on Flickr

Day 9: The Scoop In The Rain by darronwatson, on Flickr

Big Ben and Houses of Parliament by Altex Travel, on Flickr

Shimmer by Stephen McKay, on Flickr

_DSC1179 by Galo Manuel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dogwood 2018 Week 1-2 by Alison T23, on Flickr

Fancy An Ice Cream? by Sean Batten, on Flickr

Albert Bridge and the River Thames at night in Chelsea and Battersea London England United Kingdom by Andy Evans, on Flickr

2015.11.09 London City by night 31 by gary roustan, on Flickr

Festive Season I by Luie Balazs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Taxi by Tomek (tsn), on Flickr

Horseguards, across St James Park Lake by jim loft, on Flickr

Regents Canal Chimney by John King, on Flickr

London City Hall by Ernie!, on Flickr

Leaving Somerset House by Lichtbildrausch (Michael G. Fotografie), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Room with a View, The Sky Garden, London by Joseph Whitworth, on Flickr


Day 3 - Landscape by Sophie Carr Photography, on Flickr

Chevron by Sam Codrington, on Flickr

20170621T15-24-42Z-DSCF2434 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20170621T13-30-10Z-DSCF2408 by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London light trails by Bart, on Flickr

London. Kensington by pamela, on Flickr

London. Kensington by pamela, on Flickr

Follow the Red Line by E Zouboulis, on Flickr

. by Roberto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20170812T12-34-58Z-_8120156 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

St Paul's Cathedral by Daniel Coyle, on Flickr

DSCF9122_DNG_converted by Khedara ආරියරත්න 蒋龙, on Flickr

famous by Ignacy Cembrzyński, on Flickr

RM8 by David Flett, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Nice update.


----------



## christos-greece

HC9Q6442-1 by rodwey2004, on Flickr

IMG_7510-Edit by Robert Bentley, on Flickr

Long Distance Relationship by DobingDesign, on Flickr

Let there be Light Trails by Matt Parry, on Flickr

EH167 YX64VFM by PD3., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

HC9Q6442-1 by rodwey2004, on Flickr

London United RATP Group Wright Eclipse Gemini 3 [Mark 2] bodied Volvo B5LH (VH45184 - LJ16 EWF) N18 by London Bus Breh, on Flickr

London April by Trevor Hicks, on Flickr

Oxford by Paul Wessels, on Flickr

london spul-20 by Titus Mellema, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Four More Night Shots! by Jainbow, on Flickr

VLW149 LJ03MBV by PD3., on Flickr

Which ring do you like? by Travis Vinicombe, on Flickr

Canon EOS M6 BW test by Kevin Grieve, on Flickr

BIg Ben by Mathieu, on Flickr


----------



## joeyoe121

Walking across London Bridge this morning [fresh!]


----------



## Applerecords

Bank London by ben veasey, on Flickr

Londons Financial Centre by ben veasey, on Flickr

London Financial District by ben veasey, on Flickr

View From Tate Modern 1 by ben veasey, on Flickr

The City of London by ben veasey, on Flickr

Late Autumn Greenwich by ben veasey, on Flickr

Greenwich London by ben veasey, on Flickr

Canary Wharf London by ben veasey, on Flickr

The City of London by ben veasey, on Flickr

View across London by ben veasey, on Flickr

London Under Construction by ben veasey, on Flickr

The Shard Cold Afternoon London by ben veasey, on Flickr

Winter London Skyline by ben veasey, on Flickr

Cold Misty City of London by ben veasey, on Flickr

St.Pauls London by ben veasey, on Flickr

Canary Wharf in the Fog by ben veasey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Abstract, by COLLECTIF COIN by Hove9, on Flickr

The golden hour looking east by Chris Kelly, on Flickr

London General WHV86 on Route N11, Hammersmith by Aubrey Morandarte, on Flickr

East Thames Buses DWL20 FJ54ZDU route 108 Stratford by TfLbuses, on Flickr

LRa London 2017-8150002 by hunbille, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

"Sunrise" Canary Wharf, London, UK by David Gutierrez, on Flickr

Nearly Midnight by Matt Turner, on Flickr

IMG_3549 by Roger Thelwell, on Flickr

Mornington Crescent -61 12022018-Edit.jpg by C D, on Flickr

Traffic by Jim Nix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20160507-154830 [IMG_4515] Regent's Park by Druh Scoff, on Flickr

20160507-154508 [IMG_4512] Regent's Park by Druh Scoff, on Flickr

Whitehall by Sam Villaver, on Flickr

Tower Bridge and City Hall under the Stars by Jacob Surland, on Flickr

London City by Jacky Belloni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Recent Transfer Stagecoach 15117 LX09FZO On Route 51 in Heavy Rain in Orpington by jamjar1998, on Flickr

Office Abstract by Roy Reed, on Flickr

Oxford Circus Tube Station, London, UK. by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr

Travelin (PA04CYT) Volvo B7TL East Lancs Vyking by vjaska, on Flickr

London May 2017 by Sebastian Scholl, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

City of London Skyline (High ISO) Fujifilm X100F & 28mm Wide Lens Converter (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr

St Stephen Walbrook Church ( City of London) Fujifilm X100F (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr

London Eye - View from Whitehall (HX100V) August 2011 by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Blackfriars (LX3) London May 2012 by markdbaynham, on Flickr

Green Grass of London by Neil Johnson, on Flickr

So What? by Istvan, on Flickr

St Brides Church London by Loco Steve, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

A view from the new Tate Modern by Dennis, on Flickr

Somerset House by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

P1080022p by Gareth Richards, on Flickr

London Underground by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Westminster Cathedral by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Westminster Palace by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Great Scotland Yard by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Tower of London by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Tower of London by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

A view from the Shard by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

30 St. Mary Axe by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Kensington Palace by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Threadneedle St. by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Tooley St. by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Cornhill by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

St. Clement Danes by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Fleet St. by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

The Charing Cross by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

The Thames by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

All Hallows by the Tower by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Royal Exchange by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Wellington Arch by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

London Coliseum by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

London Transport Museum by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Tower of London by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Tower of London Museum by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

The Guards by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

St. Martin’s Lane by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Westminster Bridge by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Trafalgar Sq. by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Northumberland Ave. by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

King’s Cross by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Kensington Gardens by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

city blues by Cosimo Matteini, on Flickr

Corinthia Hotel London, Whitehall by Ana Tortora Patane, on Flickr

Trafalgar Square Selfie by Tawny042, on Flickr

Urban Exploring, London City by Tommy Clark, on Flickr

Bridge over troubled water by Abdul El Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

HC9Q6442-1 by rodwey2004, on Flickr

Long Distance Relationship by DobingDesign, on Flickr

Let there be Light Trails by Matt Parry, on Flickr

time capsule by YB M, on Flickr

Landmark2 by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Sunrise February 18 2018 (1) The View from Hackney 3.5 Miles from the Shard by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr

20180218_F0001: Are there 2 King Streets in central London? by Wei-Feng Xue, on Flickr

A cool Friday morning on Bishopsgate, London by Jerry Clack, on Flickr

River Crossing, Paddington, London by G B, on Flickr

londra_3 by Beatrice Giudici, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Last Whispers Of Light by diMMilan PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

London by ＫＯＷＡＬＳＫＩ, on Flickr

London by ＫＯＷＡＬＳＫＩ, on Flickr

London-Leeds 17 February 2018 020bw by Paul Appleyard, on Flickr

We rule the night by Pawel Kozera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Londres bn_0060 by Joan, on Flickr

London People by Richard, on Flickr

Winter Tourists by Richard, on Flickr

natural history museum, blue whale skeleton by RenaldasUK, on Flickr

The Shard & City Hall at Sunset, London, England, United Kingdom by Gaetano Castaldo, on Flickr


----------



## battenfobs

Trafalgar Square London 

Please View in YouTube app or on 360 supporting browser - as without it looks wierd.
YouTube.com/Manchester360

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RbXPK1xrr9I


----------



## christos-greece

Shard by spacemanB, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Rich Walker, on Flickr

An Eye Full Of London by Vince, on Flickr

London Friday by TravellingMiles, on Flickr

London by Mikel Manitius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London squee! by Alyx Dellamonica, on Flickr

20180221_F0001: New Piccadilly Lights by Wei-Feng Xue, on Flickr

London City Streets by Andy Lambert, on Flickr

Oxford Circus by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr

54235-London by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

M for Montcalm. City Road, London. by Loco Steve, on Flickr

Tower of London by Loco Steve, on Flickr

Frozen in time by flindersan, on Flickr

A row of silk weavers' houses in Spitalfields, London by Winniepix, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

A man walks alone on the ice by flindersan, on Flickr

The meeting by flindersan, on Flickr

Canopy by flindersan, on Flickr

The cyclist by flindersan, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

City streets by flindersan, on Flickr

Shad Thames by flindersan, on Flickr

Branches by flindersan, on Flickr

Bank underground? by flindersan, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Happy 2018! May your year be filled with light and wonder! by flindersan, on Flickr

Blurred and hidden by flindersan, on Flickr

Night duty by flindersan, on Flickr

In the City: Savage Gardens by flindersan, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

St Stephen's Hall, Westminster. by flindersan, on Flickr

Blue hour London by flindersan, on Flickr

Queens Walk, Green Park by flindersan, on Flickr

From tower to Tower by flindersan, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Walking in the shadows of shard light by flindersan, on Flickr

Care for a night cap? by flindersan, on Flickr

Happy New Year 2015 by flindersan, on Flickr

Entranced by flindersan, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

London in March by Ingrid Demaerschalk, on Flickr

changing of the Guard at Buckingham by wellingtonandsqueak, on Flickr

Clive by wellingtonandsqueak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0222 by Samuel McConnell, on Flickr

2018 03 London by anriro96, on Flickr

Reuters Plaza by davepickettphotographer, on Flickr

Sun Run by James Neeley, on Flickr

Old Building by John King, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Eurostar Class e320 (Class 374) EMU No. 4010 arrives at St Pancras Station, London on 9 Aug 2016 by Allan Scotson, on Flickr

The Worlds's End by Norm Barnecut, on Flickr

15H (heritage) on Bishopsgate (on diversion) by louisemarston, on Flickr

London street markets by Anura, on Flickr

Capture the day by Terry Moran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

KN52 NCE by Organ Market, on Flickr

************_583939735 by gallery kk, on Flickr

DSC_9961 by aquamojo, on Flickr

Bridge Street Tourists by Richard, on Flickr

Paddington Nights by Danny Shrode, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London and anterwerp 23-24/3/18 by Corinna Hardware, on Flickr

Broadway Market by Ian Roberts, on Flickr

Replica Arch of Triumph of Palmyra, Syria in Trafalgar Square, London by Paul, on Flickr

IMGP0141 by (c) Steven M. Guess, on Flickr

London September 22 2017 (37) Women by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tower Of London by Sanjay Saxena, on Flickr

City Cruises by Steve Taylor, on Flickr

Abellio London LT776, LTZ1776. by EYBusman, on Flickr

the difference by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr

Galfie by Garry Knight, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DNH39119 SN12ASU by PD3., on Flickr

Canary Wharf, London by Nico Trinkhaus, on Flickr

Tower bridge by night by Chris Kelly, on Flickr

Brune Street by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

The Shard by JuhaUK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Flying with a Dolphin by Aubrey Stoll, on Flickr

London night by _PEC_, on Flickr

Well Made by Richard, on Flickr

Barbican Exhibition Halls by Rob Telford, on Flickr

The Original Tour VLE615 LJ07XES Piccadilly London 7 March 2018 by DMC1947, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Nice pics^


----------



## christos-greece

Westminster by night. by Albatross Imagery, on Flickr

Admiralty Arch by AdamL132, on Flickr

London at Night by Daniel Coyle, on Flickr

DSC_3477.jpg by Sean Goggins, on Flickr

What is the future by Jethro C.P.C, on Flickr

London Bridge Tourists by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

"Sunrise" Canary Wharf, London, UK by David Gutierrez, on Flickr

Walking up the aisle to St Paul's by Amy Feldtmann, on Flickr

When there are things that dont go according to plan...London will cope! by FotographyKS!, on Flickr

Arriva London LT600 LTZ1600 Route 149 London Bridge by TfLbuses, on Flickr

Canon Girl by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

LIght Trail London by Pietro Benotto, on Flickr

City at night 4.... by Kevin Grieve, on Flickr

Parliament by Day by Tony Howsham, on Flickr

Eagerly Waiting by handmiles, on Flickr

Barbican Centre by Paul Phillips, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

E33 on route 37 by John King, on Flickr

Shoreditch High Street, Junction with Old Street by Simon, on Flickr

Bloomberg/Walbrook by Anna Heath, on Flickr

Go Ahead London Central - LT311 - LTZ1311 - D K N Y by Richard, on Flickr

Another World by Mark Higham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Orange Team by pepsamu, on Flickr

LT537 LTZ1537 (Arriva London) Euston 5.4.17 by Rays Bus Photographs, on Flickr

Aylesbury Estate, Walworth by Simon, on Flickr

London General, WVL190 (LX05EZV) by Chris, on Flickr

They're back! @TROLLEYGIRLS @gulliversnq @gmfringe July 2018 by GM FRINGE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Triangles Diamonds and a Black Cab by Geoff France, on Flickr

The City by Steven Parsons, on Flickr

The City by Steven Parsons, on Flickr

Worker by Laura Barrio, on Flickr

BT Tower by Trevor Hicks, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

2018 04 14_0102 by Connors2007, on Flickr

2018 04 14_0111 by Connors2007, on Flickr

2018 04 14_0137 by Connors2007, on Flickr

2018 04 14_0175 by Connors2007, on Flickr

2018 04 14_0184 by Connors2007, on Flickr

2018 04 14_0194 by Connors2007, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pride London 2015 by Richard, on Flickr

Pride London 2015 by Richard, on Flickr

Go Ahead London General - WVL437 - LJ61GWW by Richard, on Flickr

11126Jun 17 by James Guppy, on Flickr

Metroline VWH2304 - LK17 DGU (2) by Peter Dean, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Untitled by efeboy76, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20160507-154830 [IMG_4515] Regent's Park by Druh Scoff, on Flickr

20160507-154508 [IMG_4512] Regent's Park by Druh Scoff, on Flickr

Whitehall by Sam Villaver, on Flickr

Tower Bridge and City Hall under the Stars by Jacob Surland, on Flickr

London City by Jacky Belloni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Somerset House by Julia Fuchs, on Flickr

Piccadilly Circus by Laura Barrio, on Flickr

Piccadilly Circus by Laura Barrio, on Flickr

Pałac Buckingham, Londyn by Robert Wagemann, on Flickr

Adams Plaza Bridge 2 by David Sadler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barbican by TKanne22, on Flickr

DSC_4000 by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

London_199City by Borvornrut Jangswangsri, on Flickr

IMG_20170812_120756 by Avi Bar-Nissim, on Flickr

IMG_3998 by chloeemiller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London : City By Night by Nicolas Photos Outdoor, on Flickr

Big Ben by Martin Grancic, on Flickr

London in Grey and Red by mirella cotella, on Flickr

Canary Wharf by Alan Taylor, on Flickr

Charring Cross by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London: City Hall & Shard by Marco Verch, on Flickr

Financial district of the City of London by Matheus Swanson, on Flickr

Light Trails - Tower Bridge by Tristan Jones, on Flickr

Man on bike at night with suitcase by jeremyhughes, on Flickr

Ghosts II by Mélodie Schaeffer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A view from London Eye by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Charing Cross by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Trafalgar Square Tourists by Richard, on Flickr

Southwark Bridge and the River Thames. by David Pretswell, on Flickr

Aug 2017 (146) by jez.hull, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tower Transit - VN36116 - BJ11DUU by Richard, on Flickr

Hurley House, Boundary Estate, c1900 - Arnold Circus, Tower Hamlets, London E2 by edk7, on Flickr

20180511_F0001: The street beatboxing guy by Wei-Feng Xue, on Flickr

The Gherkin by Roberto Ricci, on Flickr

London May 11 2018 (1) 250 City Road Development Islington 508ft by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

. by Stéphane Dégremont, on Flickr

IMG_20180513_081447 by Edmund Featherstone, on Flickr

DSC_8274.jpg by Tom Watson, on Flickr

Somerset House, London by Austin O'Hara, on Flickr

Piccadilly Circus 10may18 by richardbw9, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barbican by TKanne22, on Flickr

DSC_4000 by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

#lumiereldn by Nicorol, on Flickr

IMG_20170812_120756 by Avi Bar-Nissim, on Flickr

IMG_3998 by chloeemiller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Picadilly Circus by Jordi Cuenca, on Flickr

view from Blavatnik by Katerina and Vassilis Last, on Flickr

"Sunrise" Canary Wharf, London, UK by David Gutierrez, on Flickr

Nearly Midnight by Matt Turner, on Flickr

IMG_3549 by Roger Thelwell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCN0086 by Lee LaFrese, on Flickr

Canary Wharf by Tom Priestley, on Flickr

Park Life by James King, on Flickr

London city skyline by Stephen Curry, on Flickr

20171110T14-08-22Z-_B106221 by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Crisscross lightstreams in London's financial capital - Canary Warf by Christine Phillips, on Flickr

The Pen Shop by pieterbie, on Flickr

Thames Barrier, London, UK by David Gutierrez, on Flickr

London 017 by Peter Bartlett LRPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr

London Cyclist by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The heart of London by claudia.watson488, on Flickr

Football Cathedral - San Mamés Barria Stadium, Bilbao, Basque Country by David Gutierrez, on Flickr

"Sunrise" Canary Wharf, London, UK by David Gutierrez, on Flickr

Walking up the aisle to St Paul's by Amy Feldtmann, on Flickr

Nearly Midnight by Matt Turner, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

More superb images - London.


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_4000 by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

London (B&W) by Laura Barrio, on Flickr

IMG_3998 by chloeemiller, on Flickr

Conveyor (3) @ Gallions Reach 19-05-18 by A Christy, on Flickr

World famous by Oscar Vergara, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Police Horses by Jonathan Malin, on Flickr

Magpies by Steve Reed, on Flickr

London by Wilfried Olthof, on Flickr

London by roberto burchi, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tower Bridge and City Hall under the Stars by Jacob Surland, on Flickr

London City by Jacky Belloni, on Flickr

Londra by Lord Seth, on Flickr

Londra by Lord Seth, on Flickr

SWR 444 026, London Waterloo by Alfenaar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20170816_151711_Richtone(HDR) by Yuriy Akopov, on Flickr

The City Waking Up by George Plakides, on Flickr

westminster-bridge-grayscale-photo-london-city-wallpaper by Kensington Forster, on Flickr

Arriva London VLW146 LJ03MFK Route 254 Hackney by TfLbuses, on Flickr

London. In the City. DSC_3069 by Léon HUCORNE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

160715 London 05 by Bryan T, on Flickr

Walking in the Rain by Michael Levine-Clark, on Flickr

Isle of Dogs v2 by Gavin Smith, on Flickr

Lambeth Bridge by Mohamed Haykal, on Flickr

Abellio London 9488 LJ09OKX Route 344 Bishopsgate by TfLbuses, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC01923 by Mick's Collection, on Flickr

London at Night by Daniel Coyle, on Flickr

20180616T15-45-14Z-_6164411 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Admiralty Arch, London by Steven Penton, on Flickr

London, 06.2018 by Bart Azare, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tower Bridge Road by Sanjay Saxena, on Flickr

Earls Court Rd by J. Mc., on Flickr

London by Brett Sheehan, on Flickr

36653 - 380 Plumstead Bus Garage by Gellico, on Flickr

D9009 by AJF 1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Let there be Light Trails by Matt Parry, on Flickr

Sunsets on the sky garden by Pieter le Roux, on Flickr

Landmark2 by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr

Light trails on Westminster Abbey by Riyazi Muzammil, on Flickr

The City at dusk by Barrie Brown LRPS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Abellio - LT602 - LTZ1602 by Richard, on Flickr

London by Night by littlestschnauzer, on Flickr

WVL305 Bexley Road by John King, on Flickr

2017-10-14_10-39-25 by Richard Cutler, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Michael Espeland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Police Horses by Jonathan Malin, on Flickr

Magpies by Steve Reed, on Flickr

London by Wilfried Olthof, on Flickr

The sun clock and the tower bridge by Laurent James Antony, on Flickr

London January 5 2018 (53) The Post Building Holborn by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tower Of London by Sanjay Saxena, on Flickr

Galfie by Garry Knight, on Flickr

View over the Thames, London by Roberto Ricci, on Flickr

Citscape of London by Sarah Ellacott, on Flickr

Trinity House by amipal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London: City Hall & Shard by Marco Verch, on Flickr

Financial district of the City of London by Matheus Swanson, on Flickr

Ghosts II by Mélodie Schaeffer, on Flickr

EH77 - 77 Tooting Broadway by Gellico, on Flickr

Maison Assouline by Neil Moralee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0222 by Samuel McConnell, on Flickr

West Coast Main Line and Chalcots Estate in Camden by Joe Dunckley, on Flickr

Sun Run by James Neeley, on Flickr

2015 London's Winter Wonderland in Hyde Park by Monkey.d.tony, on Flickr

Old Building by John King, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Skyline by James Neeley, on Flickr

Hyde Park One by David Bank, on Flickr

London Bridge by Karen Borter, on Flickr

DSC00630.jpg by George Hamilton, on Flickr

Event photo | delegate 2 by Andrew Watt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

"Sunrise" Canary Wharf, London, UK by David Gutierrez, on Flickr

Go-Ahead London Blue Triangle: LT394 / LTZ1394 by Daniel Graham, on Flickr

London Eye by Pete Tiller, on Flickr

metro stairs by Edwin Menu, on Flickr

Westminster Bridge by Theo Vermeulen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Abellio - LT602 - LTZ1602 by Richard, on Flickr

London Skyline, Seen From the Tate Modern by Alexander C. Kafka, on Flickr

London by Night by littlestschnauzer, on Flickr

The Singer @ Covent Garden by pallab seth, on Flickr

The view of the financial district from the top of the Monument. by Lawl Gungaphul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City Hall & The Shard, London by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

Higgledy Piggledy by Tanya Linskey, on Flickr

St Mary Axe by Derwisz, on Flickr

Summer in London by pallab seth, on Flickr

View over the Thames, London by Roberto Ricci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London City fairytales by Samuele Becchetti, on Flickr

Performer in London England - Jun 16, 2018 by Jeff McCalib, on Flickr

Yellow bicycle by Derwisz, on Flickr

"Look darling..." by Kiren Barlow, on Flickr

Eagerly Waiting by handmiles, on Flickr

20180525T15-11-30Z-_5251072 by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## Runninlikehell

Great pictures the last ones!


----------



## christos-greece

20180525T15-11-29Z-_5251066 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

The Sky Garden by John Steedman, on Flickr

DSC01473 by Serge Zykov, on Flickr

London City Streets by Andy Lambo, on Flickr

The West End's Bright Lights by Michael Hewson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC02869 by 諾雅爾菲, on Flickr

DSC02917 by 諾雅爾菲, on Flickr

London December 15 2017 (31) The Atlas Building Hackney 438ft by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr

When in Paris... or London... or Amsterdam by Natasha Lopes, on Flickr

Regent Street, London by Giulia Debernardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Crisscross lightstreams in London's financial capital - Canary Warf by Christine Phillips, on Flickr

London Skyline (B/W) by Dave, on Flickr

The Pen Shop by pieterbie, on Flickr

Cameras by Graham Tiller, on Flickr

PORTOBELLO ROAD, LONDON - 2017 by Richard John Ford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline by Nigel Hopes, on Flickr

P7030331 by CK HUNG, on Flickr

Vélos rouges by Simon East, on Flickr

P6301334 by CK HUNG, on Flickr

P6301399 by CK HUNG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City Skyline by Geoff Henson, on Flickr

London City Tours LX60 DXC by Derek Elston, on Flickr

P-00479-No-014_rt_1 by Steven Lippitt, on Flickr

P7010102 by CK HUNG, on Flickr

The city of London by chanel morgan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London City. by Sara Mancini, on Flickr

lookin south the the tate modern 2018 by stephen beecham, on Flickr

Three is Definitely Company by Garry Knight, on Flickr

London United (RATP) LT88 - Route 9 by RysX, on Flickr

Cool and calm, and hot and bothered by PChamaeleoMH, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lothian Volvo B9TL Wright Eclipse Gemini 2 LXZ5390 1008 operating service 37 to Bush at Princes Street on 17 July 2018. by Robin Dickson, on Flickr

London United - SP40090 - YT59SFO by Adam Nicholson, on Flickr

Queen Boudica by Jeff Keenan, on Flickr

Gleichenhaus Family London Day 1 by Emily Leatha Everson Gleichenhaus, on Flickr

Pride in London 2018 by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marquis of Wellington, Bermondsey by Simon, on Flickr

Piccadilly Circus Tube Station Entrance by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr

Eros at Piccadilly Circus by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr

BearbeitetxDEF2018BW-05211 by Peter Hauri, on Flickr

P7030328 by CK HUNG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

BG6I0538 by Khedara ආරියරත්න, on Flickr

Just made it in time ! by Andy, on Flickr

BG6I0768 by Khedara ආරියරත්න, on Flickr

London#20 - Tower Bridge (III) by Bob Guere, on Flickr

The Scoop At More London by Thomas ZUMBIEHL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Abellio London 2556 (YX17NVC) on Route 427 by hassaanhc, on Flickr

Regent Street by Mark Fly, on Flickr

London_ConventGarden - Canon AE-1 50mm - "Analog Natural Filters!" by João Rod, on Flickr

KG (4 of 5).jpg by Katleen G, on Flickr

13,911 by Li Shen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Take Of City by Jon Herbert, on Flickr

London Freecycle Trip (50) by Sian and Carl, on Flickr

London Freecycle Trip (40) by Sian and Carl, on Flickr

London Freecycle Trip (46) by Sian and Carl, on Flickr

210.2 Ride London - red means go by Dominic Murtagh, on Flickr

2018-05-18 06-02 England 301 London, Oxford Street by Allie_Caulfield, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London City Hall from the top of The Monument by David Taylor, on Flickr

London Freecycle Trip (41) by Sian and Carl, on Flickr

London Freecycle Trip (44) by Sian and Carl, on Flickr

20180610 - 8967 - London City Tours - Volvo B7 Plaxton President - Reg No Y179 NLK - St Pauls Churchyard by Mr Mildenhall, on Flickr

2018-05-18 06-02 England 302 London, Oxford Street by Allie_Caulfield, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London City Hall by Christian Kaserer, on Flickr

P1120139 VHP2 BV18 YAE at Clapham Junction Station St John's Road Clapham Junction London by Anthony Or, on Flickr

Proyecto "Te doy mis ojos" by Juan Cobos Leyva, on Flickr

IMG_1492 City of London Charterhouse Square Smithfield by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

34862 LONDON GENERAL EH175 by howard whiskin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Streets of London by cowyeow, on Flickr

DSC_2803 by Barry Cant, on Flickr

20180803T12-21-08Z-P8030528 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Metroline DM965 (LK58CRX) on Route 190 by hassaanhc, on Flickr

London August 3 2018 (35) Trafalgar Square by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001

LONDRES43 by Guillermo, no Flickr


LONDRES26 by Guillermo, no Flickr


LONDRES25 by Guillermo, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001

LONDRES75 by Guillermo, no Flickr


LONDRES66 by Guillermo, no Flickr


LONDRES58 by Guillermo, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001

LONDRES107 by Guillermo, no Flickr


LONDRES117 by Guillermo, no Flickr


LONDRES118 by Guillermo, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001

LONDRES119 by Guillermo, no Flickr


LONDRES139 by Guillermo, no Flickr


LONDRES192 by Guillermo, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bank of the Thames by Matt, on Flickr

IMG_20180805_065742 by Edmund Featherstone, on Flickr

LJ16EWD VH45182 London United by Graham Tiller, on Flickr

2018 06 24 - The Moon and the Shard b by Les Hutchinson, on Flickr

Img629396nxi_conv by veryamateurish, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Between The Buildings by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr

St James' Park by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr

England-5454 by gib.sasha, on Flickr

LondonPOC-200019 by Thomas Schlosser, on Flickr

20180805T12-08-13Z-P8051035 by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City Hights by Jon Herbert, on Flickr

Westminster, London, UK by Nilesh Khadse, on Flickr

@ryanb248-9919 by ryan brazil, on Flickr

BG6I0781 by Khedara ආරියරත්න, on Flickr

St. Paul‘s London by Tom Leo, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Superb.


----------



## christos-greece

Tower Bridge by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr

City of London by Twilight by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr

Potters Fields of London by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr

Untitled by Elena MZ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20160507-154830 [IMG_4515] Regent's Park by Druh Scoff, on Flickr

20160507-154508 [IMG_4512] Regent's Park by Druh Scoff, on Flickr

Whitehall by Sam Villaver, on Flickr

Tower Bridge and City Hall under the Stars by Jacob Surland, on Flickr

London City by Jacky Belloni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Londres : le Millennium bridge et Saint Paul by jean-marc, on Flickr

Lazing on a sunny afternoon by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

Butler's Wharf pier, London by Eloisa Ozonas, on Flickr

I heart London by Matthew Field, on Flickr

London city At Night by Balamurali Pathmanathan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

8's Diverted... by Stuart Robert Barber, on Flickr

Piccadilly Circus,London by Vide Andrés, on Flickr

Speeding Red Bus by Radoslav Sharapanov, on Flickr

DSC09947 by ryan brazil, on Flickr

20180620-IMG_1696-Edit by Roger Thelwell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Docklands at Night by Wings18, on Flickr

London by Andrzej Bieniek, on Flickr

The blue hour by w.k.photography, on Flickr

london by Jaime Walker, on Flickr

London Skyline along the Thames by globetrekimages, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Going to UCL by Aryo Sasongko, on Flickr

2018-03-03 London Eye 12 by John Carter, on Flickr

London in symmetry by Mark Higham, on Flickr

DSC_3646 by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

20171110T14-08-22Z-_B106221 by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Charing Cross Road. 20181018T06-28-21Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

London-City Gate House by Saxon Sky, on Flickr

Streets, people... by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr

Charing Cross Road. 20181017T06-28-50Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

She Looked At Me Like That Once ! by John Kortland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

19.10.18 London 7 St Pauls and Barbican 1.jpg by Donald Judge, on Flickr

Zombie Day 2018 by Andrew Lalchan, on Flickr

Piccadilly Circus, London 1982 by Glen Fairweather, on Flickr

London walkabout-008 by David Walker, on Flickr

倫敦 by Otis Yang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Wigmore Street. 20181020T16-05-59Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

B I R D @ Millennium Bridge by Sanjay Bhatia, on Flickr

Focal Point by james fell, on Flickr

DSC07601.jpg by Cubs Fan 812, on Flickr

DSC07256.jpg by Cubs Fan 812, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London at night from Bankside by louisemarston, on Flickr

Suburbia by Eric Baker, on Flickr

PA109128 by RiverboyChen, on Flickr

IMG_20181017_215000 by TOROTORO, on Flickr

ST JAMES’S STREET, LONDON - 2018 by Seen by RJF, on Flickr

Oxford Street. 20181021T11-17-15Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A view from London Eye by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Charing Cross by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Trafalgar Square Tourists by Richard, on Flickr

Southwark Bridge and the River Thames. by David Pretswell, on Flickr

Aug 2017 (146) by jez.hull, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Millenium Bridge - 2018 by Chris Gray, on Flickr

5V8A9191 by Jon Edwards, on Flickr

The Palace of Westminster is the meeting place of the House of Commons and the House of Lords, the two houses of the Parliament of the United Kingdom. by Grażyna Fuchs, on Flickr

Dark clouds hanging over, all this deal or no deal talk... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

London by Andrzej Bieniek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2018 04 14_0184 by Connors2007, on Flickr

2018 04 14_0194 by Connors2007, on Flickr

Pride London 2015 by Richard, on Flickr

Somerset House by Julia Fuchs, on Flickr

Piccadilly Circus by Laura Barrio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC3373 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

Charlotte Street. 20181026T13-32-05Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

A118 - Stratford by The Sacked Mr Mell, on Flickr

London by Lucía Rodríguez, on Flickr

Walking in London by vasilis anastasiadis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gee's Court. 20181027T13-50-50Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

MCM ComicCon London 27-10-18 30 by Mac Spud, on Flickr

Team London: Ride London Weekend 2016 by Jon Curnow, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by David Russell, on Flickr

Cadogan Pier | Logopolis locations | Doctor Who-11 by Paul *****, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

East India blue hour by Steve Franklin, on Flickr

2018-10-29_07-27-46 by Richard Cutler, on Flickr

Sky Garden by Jane Sanders, on Flickr

St Saviours Dock B&W by Sam Parker, on Flickr

Mila by Robert Jurjevic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Y149NLK by MOD571P, on Flickr

Cafe Rouge X by David Haughton, on Flickr

Thames scene by Eric Baker, on Flickr

Redbridge Station by Simon, on Flickr

Candid photos at Piccadilly Circus, London by Tony Worrall Photography, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Superb pics☝


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0222 by Samuel McConnell, on Flickr

Sun Run by James Neeley, on Flickr

2015 London's Winter Wonderland in Hyde Park by Monkey.d.tony, on Flickr

West Coast Main Line and Chalcots Estate in Camden by Joe Dunckley, on Flickr

Old Building by John King, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC07623 by gael le brun, on Flickr

Redbridge Station by Simon, on Flickr

London Shard by hagger71, on Flickr

Trafalgar Square London by johndouglassgoring2, on Flickr

A Rainy Day in London by Charles Woollam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Thames Barrier by Magno Lima, on Flickr

The City by Alexander Jones, on Flickr

Morning Light... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

Sunset River - London, UK by David Gutierrez, on Flickr

City of London by globetrekimages, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Streets of London by Taylor Carson, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Martin Smith - Having the Time of my Life, on Flickr

Golden jubilee bridge by Elliot Bick, on Flickr

Light trails on Westminster Abbey by Riyazi Muzammil, on Flickr

Beautiful downtown Hammersmith - DSCF7436a by Norman Craig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF1544 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSC07623 by gael le brun, on Flickr

Bridges Rivers England London Cities by Sune Martensen, on Flickr

35028 EX METROLINE VPL201 (Y201NLK) by howard whiskin, on Flickr

London Night Out by Dominic Archer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline by Nigel Hopes, on Flickr

Vélos rouges by Simon East, on Flickr

P6301334 by CK HUNG, on Flickr

Pride in London 2018 by Richard, on Flickr

P7030331 by CK HUNG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London City Hall by Tom Watson, on Flickr

The City by Tim Rawle, on Flickr

DSCF1552 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSCF1499 by Graham White, on Flickr

View from St. Paul's by _quintin_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Ladies by Stephen Percival, on Flickr

Vauxhall Bridge by L S Monaghan, on Flickr

.. by Roberto, on Flickr

London Eye by Nick Park, on Flickr

DSC_9664 HDR Wintrade Week Women in Trade and Industry Conference Hosted by Mayor of London City Hall Overlooking the River Thames and Tower Bridge by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Which is the real bridge? by Kate Bradshaw, on Flickr

Across the Thames by Stewart Lacey, on Flickr

Red Dead Redemption... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

Across to St Pauls by Fred Knox-Hooke, on Flickr

IMG_20181020_113701-e by anjin-san, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Shard by Bajo Rogan, on Flickr

Knightsbridge by Eleen June Roeelo, on Flickr

London city photos by stephen bywater, on Flickr

Bridges Rivers England London Cities by Sune Martensen, on Flickr

Candid photos at Piccadilly Circus, London by Tony Worrall Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

One New Change, London by Ungry Young Man, on Flickr

Go Ahead London E137 SN60BZJ On Route 132 in Eltham by jamjar1998, on Flickr

IMG_8546.jpg by Timothy Furlong, on Flickr

Being Used by John Kortland, on Flickr

IMG_4106.jpg by Federico Moroni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_4448 by Sean Creamer, on Flickr

Follow the Red Line by E Zouboulis, on Flickr

London City Tour KV02USN by Richard Cutler, on Flickr

Pathways and Roadways by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr

City twighlight by Rob McCulloch (3 months on 3 months off), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tower Bridge by Peter Römer, on Flickr

Remembrance Sunday.... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

Iconic by Maria Márina, on Flickr

Lon-12 by Jiří Smyčka, on Flickr

DSC07634 by gael le brun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

vertical and horizontal by Cosimo Matteini, on Flickr

20181116T15-59-37Z_1 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

109983 34 Limehouse Station 19.01.2008 by James Cannell, on Flickr

The Bridge... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

Arriva London LT227 by Rob Telford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London by Raphaëlle Jansegers, on Flickr

IMAG3263 by RiverboyChen, on Flickr

PA170550 by RiverboyChen, on Flickr

2018-11-18_12-19-54 by Richard Cutler, on Flickr

try again by jhtham, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Again - amazing street pics.


----------



## christos-greece

first impressions by İrem Türkkan, on Flickr

Untitled by Julianna Gomez, on Flickr

Downtown by Jon Herbert, on Flickr

Follow Your Nose by diMMilan PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

I am your father... by [email protected], on Flickr

DSC_9664 HDR Wintrade Week Women in Trade and Industry Conference Hosted by Mayor of London City Hall Overlooking the River Thames and Tower Bridge by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Abellio - LT602 - LTZ1602 by Richard, on Flickr

London Skyline, Seen From the Tate Modern by Alexander C. Kafka, on Flickr

London by Night by littlestschnauzer, on Flickr

The Singer @ Covent Garden by pallab seth, on Flickr

The view of the financial district from the top of the Monument. by Lawl Gungaphul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Replica Arch of Triumph of Palmyra, Syria in Trafalgar Square, London by Paul, on Flickr

IMGP0141 by (c) Steven M. Guess, on Flickr

Banksy causes a stir - DSCF7196a by Norman Craig, on Flickr

London September 22 2017 (1) 250 City Road Development Islington by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr

London September 22 2017 (37) Women by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Alan Adamson, on Flickr

Untitled by Alan Adamson, on Flickr

20181123T14-20-45Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Nomadic Community Garden by Jeff Hitchcock, on Flickr

The Thames at Night by _quintin_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_9664 HDR Wintrade Week Women in Trade and Industry Conference Hosted by Mayor of London City Hall Overlooking the River Thames and Tower Bridge by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

The Night Bus by equinox8610, on Flickr

Toys "R" Us by [email protected], on Flickr

UK - London - City of London - St Paul's Cathedral - Firement's statue by Jules, on Flickr

London by Gavin Justice, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London United RATP Group LT166 (LTZ1166) on Route 10 by hassaanhc, on Flickr

The English weather by Piotr Lewandowski, on Flickr

British Museum by Thierry Van Regemoorter, on Flickr

Winter in London by Benjamin Van der Spek, on Flickr

Lost From The Start @ Luna Bar, London (UK) by Greet Druyts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20160507-154508 [IMG_4512] Regent's Park by Druh Scoff, on Flickr

London City by Jacky Belloni, on Flickr

Descending by Steve Williams, on Flickr

Skyline - Canary Wharf, London, UK by David Gutierrez, on Flickr

The Palm Court and the BBC Tower from The Grove Car Park by stephenmid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The City by denise ferley, on Flickr

Untitled by Sandra Wiersema, on Flickr

Oxford Street by kaplanahmet, on Flickr

UK - London - City of London - St Paul's Cathedral - Firement's statue by Jules, on Flickr

Iconic by Maria Márina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC01923 by Mick's Collection, on Flickr

London at Night by Daniel Coyle, on Flickr

20180616T15-45-14Z-_6164411 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Admiralty Arch, London by Steven Penton, on Flickr

London, 06.2018 by Bart Azare, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London November 30 2018 (10) Shard Place by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr

Upload by Dom Crossley, on Flickr

Picadilly circus by Thierry Van Regemoorter, on Flickr

A Busy Street by Sanjay Saxena, on Flickr

'Paula Agnes' by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Looking down Beardell Street towards the Square Mile, Crystal Palace by Miklos Kiss, on Flickr

Urb11 EPL1_133 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Down The Embankment by Paul Calcutt, on Flickr

Valentine's Day Sunset at The London Eye, South Bank, London, England by Joe Price, on Flickr

Sunrise Speeding! by Luke Goodway, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_C020070_01 by Paul_sk, on Flickr

_C020072_01 by Paul_sk, on Flickr

_C020043_01 by Paul_sk, on Flickr

It was a hot day for leather boots by Sebastian "Basse" Lindström, on Flickr

Regents Street by Scott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bombardier CSeries CS100 by Przemyslaw Burdzinski, on Flickr

Tower Bridge, London City by night by Jo&Ma, on Flickr

UK - London - City of London - St Paul's Cathedral by Jules, on Flickr

skygarden view by Peter Römer, on Flickr

IMG_0492 by Peter Römer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lon-8256 by Alice O'Brien, on Flickr

London by john hilton, on Flickr

Paddington Station. by Sabien, on Flickr

Oxford Street. 20180831T13-40-03Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Notting Hill Carnival 2018 by Caroline Lessire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The City, Southwark Bridge and Bankside Pier by WLE 17, on Flickr

22 Bishopsgate by Dun.can, on Flickr

UK - London - City of London - St Paul's Cathedral - Firement's statue by Jules, on Flickr

Leadenhall Market by Dun.can, on Flickr

IMG_0299 by Peter Römer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London architecture by Eleen June Roeelo, on Flickr

Deer Santa - Covent Garden, London, UK by David Gutierrez, on Flickr

The other side by Rob Oo, on Flickr

Passing Through by Matthew Bickham, on Flickr

London Eye by Magno Lima, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Southwark ( London ) by Thierry Van Regemoorter, on Flickr

London twighlight LE by Rob McCulloch (3 months on 3 months off), on Flickr

Dusk in Greenwich by Sam Rowley, on Flickr

465898 by Gary Street, on Flickr

The Scoop At More London by Thomas ZUMBIEHL, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Superb images from london.


----------



## christos-greece

London at Night by Daniel Coyle, on Flickr

20180616T15-45-14Z-_6164411 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Admiralty Arch, London by Steven Penton, on Flickr

London, 06.2018 by Bart Azare, on Flickr

The City Waking Up by George Plakides, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Go Ahead London Central MHV60 (BV66VFT) on Route 185 by hassaanhc, on Flickr

Morning walk to work....... by Graham Morris, on Flickr

London Aquatics Centre by jameslf, on Flickr

LT810 LTZ1810 by PD3., on Flickr

Klezmer in the Park (2018) 02 - Fran & Flora by KM's Live Music shots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London city hall by Alexandre Del Pico, on Flickr

The view from the Shard, London by Stephan Rudolph, on Flickr

Vélos rouges by Simon East, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Stephan Rudolph, on Flickr

2018-05-18 06-02 England 204 London, St. Pauls Cathedral by Allie_Caulfield, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Leicester Square Christmas Market by Ted Bell, on Flickr

Shard Light Show.... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

20181214T13-37-32Z_1 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Battersea, Drama Added by Christian Leyk, on Flickr

IMG_7002-2 by NinjaShoe, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Sunrise over London by Alistair Thacker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London City Airport - LCY by Seán Noel O'Connell, on Flickr

London, UK by Alexander Kelly, on Flickr

London-City-1 by Leonard Ridder, on Flickr

St Paul's Cathedral by lyndaha, on Flickr

The City, Southwark Bridge and Bankside Pier by WLE 17, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

HC9Q6442-1 by rodwey2004, on Flickr

Long Distance Relationship by DobingDesign, on Flickr

London Skyline | London | UK by darkcloud154, on Flickr

Let there be Light Trails by Matt Parry, on Flickr

London April by Trevor Hicks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London December 19 2018 (10) 22 Bishopsgate by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr

London December 19 2018 (23) Postmark London Taylor Wimpey Central London by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr

Join us by Simon Crubellier, on Flickr

Trafalgar Square Lion by PD3., on Flickr

Going up by Martin Stelbrink, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A view from London Eye by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Charing Cross by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Blog290518-DSC_2711-BnW by Reza Masoudi Nejad, on Flickr

Trafalgar Square Tourists by Richard, on Flickr

The Proposal by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ldn301city by invisiblecompany, on Flickr

Power by Yahyia Mahmoud, on Flickr

St Paul's Cathedral. City of London. by Tomasz Czajkowski, on Flickr

IMG_0138 by mark mac, on Flickr

IMG_0194 by mark mac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Earl's Court Platform by J. Mc., on Flickr

Trafalgar Square Tourists by Richard, on Flickr

London, Greenwich, University of Greenwich -040 by Haimanti Weld, on Flickr

Big mouth Tower Bridge by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, on Flickr

Big Bus Tours DA203 PF08URS King William Street, London 12 March 2018 by DMC1947, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City of London by Mary Fletcher, on Flickr

shard 3 by benlodge5, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Lajos Márkus, on Flickr

Tower bridge at night by Jon Benham, on Flickr

Winter Lights 2019 by Andrew Lalchan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blackwall Basin / Canary Wharf by George Rex, on Flickr

London's calling by Pawel, on Flickr

Windsor Castle England by Patrick Mombrai, on Flickr

IMG_0017 by mark mac, on Flickr

IMG_9655 by mark mac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Earl's Court Platform by J. Mc., on Flickr

Trafalgar Square Tourists by Richard, on Flickr

London, Greenwich, University of Greenwich -040 by Haimanti Weld, on Flickr

Big mouth Tower Bridge by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, on Flickr

Big Bus Tours DA203 PF08URS King William Street, London 12 March 2018 by DMC1947, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paul's cross statue and St Paul's Cathedral, London - (Selected by ************) by DESPITE STRAIGHT LINES (Getty Images), on Flickr

St Paul's Cathedral. City of London. by Tomasz Czajkowski, on Flickr

London Skyline - Aldgate by Hope Trains, on Flickr

London City Lights - Christmas 2018 by Anne Tuck, on Flickr

IMG_3619 by mark mac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Going to UCL by Aryo Sasongko, on Flickr

2018-03-03 London Eye 12 by John Carter, on Flickr

London in symmetry by Mark Higham, on Flickr

DSC_3646 by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

20171110T14-08-22Z-_B106221 by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Millennium bridge, London by Vladi Vascalup, on Flickr

reposted from reddit: London Thames including London city airport (source in description) by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr

London by Fabrizio Pisoni, on Flickr

London by Fabrizio Pisoni, on Flickr

Pride London 2015 by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

film by R. Anatoly, on Flickr

_Y6A8119 by Sunny Kuo, on Flickr

LJ16EVG VH45165 London United by Graham Tiller, on Flickr

Untitled by Benjamin Skorov, on Flickr

View from the Shard by Yann Le Biannic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Which is the real bridge? by Kate Bradshaw, on Flickr

Across the Thames by Stewart Lacey, on Flickr

Red Dead Redemption... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

Across to St Pauls by Fred Knox-Hooke, on Flickr

IMG_20181020_113701-e by anjin-san, on Flickr


----------



## Phcg

*London*









iamlondoncity









sausage









loves-united-london









outexploringthestreets









loves-united-london









metro-co-uk-Br​


----------



## christos-greece

19.10.18 London 7 St Pauls and Barbican 1.jpg by Donald Judge, on Flickr

Zombie Day 2018 by Andrew Lalchan, on Flickr

Piccadilly Circus, London 1982 by Glen Fairweather, on Flickr

London walkabout-008 by David Walker, on Flickr

倫敦 by Otis Yang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20171103T13-09-27Z-_B035279 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Regent Street, London UK by Stephen Salisbury, on Flickr

London by barnyz, on Flickr

London Night Sky by hai guan, on Flickr

London 2k16 by andreydelyagin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Notting Hill Carnival 2018 by Caroline Lessire, on Flickr

Lon-8315 by Alice O'Brien, on Flickr

Notting Hill Carnival 2018 - Drummers in the Rain by pallab seth, on Flickr

Dalston by Fabio Lugaro, on Flickr

Wigmore Street. 20180829T15-47-26Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London City Tours KN52NEJ - Tower Loop | Mansion House Street, Bank by LondonTransport3 (Mark M), on Flickr

London City at night ... from the Tate by Lucy Downey, on Flickr

Pickle & Blade by Tom Knowles, on Flickr

Magic of London by Dan Averin, on Flickr

Worry Dolls Nashville Nights Under the Bridge Chelsea February 2019 by Kevin Oakhill, on Flickr

IMG_4928 by mark mac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC01923 by Mick's Collection, on Flickr

London at Night by Daniel Coyle, on Flickr

20180616T15-45-14Z-_6164411 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Admiralty Arch, London by Steven Penton, on Flickr

London, 06.2018 by Bart Azare, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Southwark ( London ) by Thierry Van Regemoorter, on Flickr

465898 by Gary Street, on Flickr

London twighlight LE by Rob McCulloch (3 months on 3 months off), on Flickr

Dusk in Greenwich by Sam Rowley, on Flickr

Notting Hill Carnival 2018 by Caroline Lessire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

19.10.18 London 7 St Pauls and Barbican 1.jpg by Donald Judge, on Flickr

Zombie Day 2018 by Andrew Lalchan, on Flickr

Piccadilly Circus, London 1982 by Glen Fairweather, on Flickr

London walkabout-008 by David Walker, on Flickr

倫敦 by Otis Yang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Alan Adamson, on Flickr

Redwing - BN17JKK by Richard, on Flickr

City of London skyline seen from across the Thames, London, UK by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr

_DSC6652-2.jpg by Steve Marley, on Flickr

China Town by Jane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pride in London 2018 by Richard, on Flickr

Marquis of Wellington, Bermondsey by Simon, on Flickr

Eros at Piccadilly Circus by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr

BearbeitetxDEF2018BW-05211 by Peter Hauri, on Flickr

P7030328 by CK HUNG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canary Wharf, London. by Aritz Badiola, on Flickr

Never Alone by Scrufftie, on Flickr

VWH4208 LK67ENT by PD3., on Flickr

Frazzled by Richard, on Flickr

London UK by Velurajah Selliah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_4448 by Sean Creamer, on Flickr

Follow the Red Line by E Zouboulis, on Flickr

London City Tour KV02USN by Richard Cutler, on Flickr

Pathways and Roadways by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr

City twighlight by Rob McCulloch (3 months on 3 months off), on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

View from the drone. by Sorin Bogdan, on Flickr

View from the drone (400 ft). by Sorin Bogdan, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Nice ones - cool street pics.


----------



## christos-greece

City travel... by Kostas Pap, on Flickr

IMG_3304 by mark mac, on Flickr

London 2017 by Simona Ferraguti, on Flickr

London City Tours KN52NEJ - Tower Loop | Mansion House Street, Bank by LondonTransport3 (Mark M), on Flickr

Royal Exchange , London by Neil Howard, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

https://photographers.ua/VasnetsovSergey/album/80130/


----------



## christos-greece

London: HMS PRESIDENT auf der Themse by Helgoland01, on Flickr

019 #6degreesphotowalk © stephen cotterell photography by Stephen Cotterell, on Flickr

london-3-200219 by Snowpetrel Photography, on Flickr

Buckingham Palace façade & The Balcony by I.C. Papachristos, MD, on Flickr

20190223T14-46-47Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Shard by Bajo Rogan, on Flickr

Knightsbridge by Eleen June Roeelo, on Flickr

London city photos by stephen bywater, on Flickr

Bridges Rivers England London Cities by Sune Martensen, on Flickr

Candid photos at Piccadilly Circus, London by Tony Worrall Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Going up by Martin Stelbrink, on Flickr

Charing Cross by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Blog290518-DSC_2711-BnW by Reza Masoudi Nejad, on Flickr

Trafalgar Square Tourists by Richard, on Flickr

The Proposal by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lon-8315 by Alice O'Brien, on Flickr

Lon-8256 by Alice O'Brien, on Flickr

London by john hilton, on Flickr

Paddington Station. by Sabien, on Flickr

Oxford Street. 20180831T13-40-03Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City Skyline by Geoff Henson, on Flickr

London City Tours LX60 DXC by Derek Elston, on Flickr

P-00479-No-014_rt_1 by Steven Lippitt, on Flickr

P7010102 by CK HUNG, on Flickr

The city of London by chanel morgan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20190224T13-37-36Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20190224T13-37-49Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20190301T15-06-49Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Good Morning Chinatown by Christian Leyk, on Flickr

Taken by Isabelle by Tom Page, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Docklands Light Railway East India Station by Beverley Bell, on Flickr

EMI_9454 by Emiliano Bombelli, on Flickr

The stock exchange_ by Philip L Hinton A.R.P.S., on Flickr

DSC_0960a Spitalfields City of London Bishopsgate Lady in Blue by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

London City by Nerea Cruz, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Bird view of Canary Wharf and University of Greenwich. by Robert Piesio, on Flickr

Canary Wharf, London. by Robert Piesio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Southwark ( London ) by Thierry Van Regemoorter, on Flickr

London twighlight LE by Rob McCulloch (3 months on 3 months off), on Flickr

Dusk in Greenwich by Sam Rowley, on Flickr

465898 by Gary Street, on Flickr

20180616T15-45-14Z-_6164411 by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

160715 London 05 by Bryan T, on Flickr

Walking in the Rain by Michael Levine-Clark, on Flickr

Isle of Dogs v2 by Gavin Smith, on Flickr

Lambeth Bridge by Mohamed Haykal, on Flickr

London, 06.2018 by Bart Azare, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London December 19 2018 (10) 22 Bishopsgate by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr

London December 19 2018 (23) Postmark London Taylor Wimpey Central London by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr

Join us by Simon Crubellier, on Flickr

Trafalgar Square Lion by PD3., on Flickr

Going up by Martin Stelbrink, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_0605 by mark mac, on Flickr

HB-IXO - Avro RJ100 - Swiss by Karl Drage, on Flickr

Deptford High Street by Simon, on Flickr

Version 2 by mark mac, on Flickr

London City Hall by Quentin Jo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_0605 by mark mac, on Flickr

Filming in the East End, London by Tony Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Docklands Light Railway East India Station by Beverley Bell, on Flickr

Drag Race at the Wharf... Explored #15, 9th Mar 2019 by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

DSC_0449 by Andy Howes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

SN18 KUB (11035) by Paul Goldsmith, on Flickr

2019.2.11 Changing of the [email protected]白金漢宮 Buckingham Palace by Chin Hsu, on Flickr

Selfie by Christian Leyk, on Flickr

20190308T15-05-10Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20190309T17-14-32Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tower Bridge Sunrise by Timothy Hart, on Flickr

The City at Night No10, The Gherkin by slmimages, on Flickr

Tube by Pieyre Vaine, on Flickr

Old,new and blue by Ulbe Spaans, on Flickr

IMG_0605 by mark mac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tower Of London by Sanjay Saxena, on Flickr

Galfie by Garry Knight, on Flickr

View over the Thames, London by Roberto Ricci, on Flickr

Citscape of London by Sarah Ellacott, on Flickr

Trinity House by amipal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Wigmore Street. 20180829T15-47-26Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

London United VH45181, LJ16 EWC by Steve D, on Flickr

DSC_5335 by Access MDB, on Flickr

Telephones by Michael Espeland, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by night by ERIC MAK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London City. by Sara Mancini, on Flickr

Three is Definitely Company by Garry Knight, on Flickr

London United (RATP) LT88 - Route 9 by RysX, on Flickr

Cool and calm, and hot and bothered by PChamaeleoMH, on Flickr

P6301399 by CK HUNG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View to London city hall. by A Hindy, on Flickr

Thames 100319 N63A2337-a by Tony Woof, on Flickr

IMG_0250 by Marta Montull, on Flickr

Light & Lines by Pete Rowbottom, Wigan, UK, on Flickr

Original London (LN) - LJ51 DKK by Pete Cook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Night Out by Dominic Archer, on Flickr

DSCF1544 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSC07623 by gael le brun, on Flickr

Bridges Rivers England London Cities by Sune Martensen, on Flickr

35028 EX METROLINE VPL201 (Y201NLK) by howard whiskin, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

AEO_0008 by Miles Sheppardson, on Flickr

AEO_0001c by Miles Sheppardson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

55 Broad Street by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr

View From the Roof of 55 Broadway by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr

Between The Buildings by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr

A peek from the Tower Bridge by Laurent James Antony, on Flickr

City twighlight by Rob McCulloch (3 months on 3 months off), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tower Bridge by Andrew, on Flickr

倫敦街景 by Wei-Te Wong, on Flickr

"Sunrise" Canary Wharf, London, UK by David Gutierrez, on Flickr

tower bridge by nzfisher, on Flickr

Walking up the aisle to St Paul's by Amy Feldtmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

55 Broad Street by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr

View From the Roof of 55 Broadway by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr

Between The Buildings by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr

A peek from the Tower Bridge by Laurent James Antony, on Flickr

City twighlight by Rob McCulloch (3 months on 3 months off), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pal Mal by John Doo, on Flickr

London - City-hall-tower-bridge-winter-modern-buildings by Helmut Schopper, on Flickr

IMG_0108 by Marta Montull, on Flickr

Light & Lines by Pete Rowbottom, Wigan, UK, on Flickr

Deptford High Street by Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Metropolis by ManOfYorkshire, on Flickr

2018-12-12: Standing Alone; With Distance Spike by psyxjaw, on Flickr

London; March 2019 by Daniel Durrans, on Flickr

Nice day for a second referendum - DSCF9352a by Norman Craig, on Flickr

DSC_2840 by David Shelley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

You are waiting for a bus... by Jay Smith, on Flickr

Brexit wars by Rory O'Bryen, on Flickr

London Eye by Davide Ibiza, on Flickr

20190324T16-21-47Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20190324T13-42-06Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

LCY by Marc, on Flickr

The view from the Shard, London by Stephan Rudolph, on Flickr

St James' Park by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr

The view from the Shard, London by Stephan Rudolph, on Flickr

Picton Place. 20180814T15-03-24Z_1 by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

LX05 LLN by grahamwalker007, on Flickr

Untitled by Nick White, on Flickr

Druids Head by John Willoughby, on Flickr

Low sun on Throgmorton Street by Dun.can, on Flickr

Street Scene London UK by Earl No Little Finger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2016-09-04_13-53-30_ILCE-6300_DSC05223 by Miguel Discart, on Flickr

Abellio - LT779 - LTZ1779 - Mango by Richard, on Flickr

02 Underground Train With Motion by Geoff France, on Flickr

The Shard by Steven Power, on Flickr

Cool and calm, and hot and bothered by PChamaeleoMH, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P1120832 VMH2436 LK18 AFJ at Baker Street Station Baker Street Marylebone London by Anthony Or, on Flickr

Wigmore Street. 20180901T16-10-33Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Pimm's O'Clock selfie - DSCF6629a by Norman Craig, on Flickr

reposted from reddit: This restaurant in London, England. (source in description) by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr

Royal Observatory, Greenwich by Anthony Huan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20160507-154508 [IMG_4512] Regent's Park by Druh Scoff, on Flickr

London City by Jacky Belloni, on Flickr

Descending by Steve Williams, on Flickr

Skyline - Canary Wharf, London, UK by David Gutierrez, on Flickr

The Palm Court and the BBC Tower from The Grove Car Park by stephenmid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

116-EM568311 by Teemu Paukamainen, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by DaDa 1127, on Flickr

Sunset from the Emirates by David Shelley, on Flickr

Beautiful London you are by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

DSC00954-Edit by mark smith, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

A lot of superb images.


----------



## christos-greece

Rush Hour by Richard Kruijssen, on Flickr

UK - London - City of London - 120 Fenchurch Street - Roof garden by Jules, on Flickr

Going underground by Toni Ertl, on Flickr

Las Vegas by Serge Dérout, on Flickr

IMG_0250 by Marta Montull, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

"Sunrise" Canary Wharf, London, UK by David Gutierrez, on Flickr

Nearly Midnight by Matt Turner, on Flickr

IMG_3549 by Roger Thelwell, on Flickr

Mornington Crescent -61 12022018-Edit.jpg by C D, on Flickr

Traffic by Jim Nix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London by Andrew de Mora, on Flickr

Tower Bridge London by Łukasz Chwaściński, on Flickr

2007 July 25 : London UK by Chronomelogy, on Flickr

2007 July 25 : London UK by Chronomelogy, on Flickr

Notting Hill Carnival 2018 by Caroline Lessire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC09471s by 不憂照相館, on Flickr

DSC09474s by 不憂照相館, on Flickr

The City From Bankside by Bill Green, on Flickr

straight out of whitechapel by achresis khora, on Flickr

By the river. by Ian James, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Peacock in Holland Park by AMcUK, on Flickr

Happy Photographer by Richard, on Flickr

Amidst - London, UK by David Gutierrez, on Flickr

Untitled by Alan Adamson, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by David Brossard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London City Night Colours by Dannis van der Heiden, on Flickr

Canning Town Flyover by Simon, on Flickr

UK - London - City of London - Tower Hill - Tower of London - Changing of the Guard at Waterloo Barracks by Jules, on Flickr

DSC_9667 by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

London City by Beverley Bell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London City At Night by Balamurali Pathmanathan, on Flickr

London Night Out by Dominic Archer, on Flickr

London by Ian Clark, on Flickr

Street Dancing by Rob Howard, on Flickr

Lon-8420 by Alice O'Brien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Willesden Green Station by Simon, on Flickr

Shard by Kev Wood, on Flickr

London by Lynn FX, on Flickr

LT61 & LT406 by PD3., on Flickr

Reflections by Cycling-Road-Hog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

LONDON-2018 by Nick, on Flickr

Table Dancing (II) - Soho, London, UK by David Gutierrez, on Flickr

90011 & 90012 by Adam H, on Flickr

You'll Eat Your Words ! ! by John Kortland, on Flickr

#20 of 100 Strangers Aimee by Jonathan J Wright, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Earl's Court Platform by J. Mc., on Flickr

Trafalgar Square Tourists by Richard, on Flickr

London, Greenwich, University of Greenwich -040 by Haimanti Weld, on Flickr

Big mouth Tower Bridge by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, on Flickr

Big Bus Tours DA203 PF08URS King William Street, London 12 March 2018 by DMC1947, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London City by John King, on Flickr

Farringdon Road by radio53, on Flickr

20190412_F0001: Lime E-bikes on the roads by Wei-Feng Xue, on Flickr

Tourists on Bicycles by radio53, on Flickr

9pm by David Firn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline of London by :: Blende 22 ::, on Flickr

London city - the iconic St Paul’s by Lucy Standen, on Flickr

London City Island by Ian Hunter, on Flickr

London City Night Colours by Dannis van der Heiden, on Flickr

London23_0601 by Cecilia Rey from G+, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London . by :: Blende 22 ::, on Flickr

London Telephone Box in traffic by Theo Crazzolara, on Flickr

London. City. by Al Sanin, on Flickr

Canning Town Flyover by Simon, on Flickr

Ladies & Mens Fashion, Rye Lane, Peckham by Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ldn301city by invisiblecompany, on Flickr

Power by Yahyia Mahmoud, on Flickr

St Paul's Cathedral. City of London. by Tomasz Czajkowski, on Flickr

IMG_0194 by mark mac, on Flickr

Big Bus Tours DA203 PF08URS King William Street, London 12 March 2018 by DMC1947, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte

*Flickr Peter Pidgeon*









*Flickr Peter Pidgeon*​


----------



## christos-greece

Blackwall Basin / Canary Wharf by George Rex, on Flickr

London's calling by Pawel, on Flickr

Windsor Castle England by Patrick Mombrai, on Flickr

IMG_0017 by mark mac, on Flickr

IMG_9655 by mark mac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Riding the rainbow by jeremyhughes, on Flickr

London City Airport by safc1965, on Flickr

Walking Around by Nathan Emmison, on Flickr

Millennium Bridge by muen, on Flickr

#ExtinctionRebellion by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

13,897 by Li Shen, on Flickr

London Skyline September 12 2018 (3) by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr

London Skyline September 12 2018 (11) 100 Bishopsgate by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr

London by Tuomo Lindfors, on Flickr

Selfridge's, Duke Street. 20180911T15-27-06Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Thames by Tiago Almeida, on Flickr

Buckingham Place by Andrew Barclay, on Flickr

London architecture by Andrew Barclay, on Flickr

Bedfont to London City Walk - 29 Mar 2019 by Kathryn Baddeley, on Flickr

Walking Around by Nathan Emmison, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_8609 by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

GAL EH188 - YY67URS - PECKHAM HIGH STREET - THUR 6TH SEPT 2018 by Bexleybus, on Flickr

Central London by awaramirza, on Flickr

DSC_1566 by Colin McIntosh, on Flickr

Gee's Court. 20180921T13-32-16Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Millennium bridge, London by Vladi Vascalup, on Flickr

reposted from reddit: London Thames including London city airport (source in description) by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr

London by Fabrizio Pisoni, on Flickr

London by Fabrizio Pisoni, on Flickr

Fans in Kingston by Tawny042, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20190423-165931_P1011367.jpg by godrick, on Flickr

Lambeth, London by Stefan Stolzenhain, on Flickr

Camden by John King, on Flickr

London Skyline April 24 2019 (13) B&W by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr

DSC_7095 London Bus Route #135 Shoreditch Great Eastern Street Ladies Out on the Town Hen Night by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_4448 by Sean Creamer, on Flickr

Follow the Red Line by E Zouboulis, on Flickr

London City Tour KV02USN by Richard Cutler, on Flickr

Pathways and Roadways by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr

City twighlight by Rob McCulloch (3 months on 3 months off), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Catch me if you can by gettons_ita, on Flickr

Shad Thames and its cobbled streets. by Val Pix, on Flickr

London08 by Looking Pixel, on Flickr

The Morris at Cale St. in Chelsea, London... by Mats Örn, on Flickr

Sunshine on Woolwich by Steven Clark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Crossing London Bridge by Michael Gaylard, on Flickr

Cathedral for Commuters by Michael Gaylard, on Flickr

DSCF0047 Sun Bathing in her Bra on Hampstead Heath London by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Untitled by Graham Newell, on Flickr

London April 26 2019 (64) 22 Bishopsgate from Bank by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cat, Buckhurst Hill by Simon, on Flickr

Emirates Skyline , London by safc1965, on Flickr

London architecture by Andrew Barclay, on Flickr

Paddington April 2019 by stevedexteruk, on Flickr

Extinction Rebellion - DSCF0196a by Norman Craig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A view from London Eye by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Charing Cross by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Blog290518-DSC_2711-BnW by Reza Masoudi Nejad, on Flickr

Trafalgar Square Tourists by Richard, on Flickr

The Proposal by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_7105a by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

GoAhead London Central EH49 - Vauxhall by Stour Valley, on Flickr

London by Andy Flatman, on Flickr

Escape Underground by safc1965, on Flickr

DSC_9693 by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Tower Bridge of London by :: Blende 22 ::, on Flickr

Descent to the underground by Szymon Siębor, on Flickr

The Shard by safc1965, on Flickr

Stratford Noir by Marc Barrot, on Flickr

Westminster Bridge, London, UK by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Vietnamese Restaurant by Toni Kaarttinen, on Flickr

Charing Cross Road. 20181012T16-45-38Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Workers Playtime by John Kortland, on Flickr

Crossrail Footbridge (below) by David Wilkinson, on Flickr

LT416 LTZ1416 by PD3., on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Again - an amazing update of London.


----------



## christos-greece

The Tower Bridge of London by :: Blende 22 ::, on Flickr

St Paul's , Millennium Bridge by safc1965, on Flickr

London City Hall and the Shard by Michael, on Flickr

LSE Library by MASATO, on Flickr

Sunborn Hotel , London by safc1965, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

King of Canada Square by Kristof Vande Velde, on Flickr

Nightfall - London, UK by David Gutierrez, on Flickr

underground big ben by Bobby Zucco, on Flickr

Pentax K-5IIs Sunset London UK by Clyde SostanD, on Flickr

City reflections by Geoff Henson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tower Bridge by Andrew, on Flickr

倫敦街景 by Wei-Te Wong, on Flickr

"Sunrise" Canary Wharf, London, UK by David Gutierrez, on Flickr

tower bridge by nzfisher, on Flickr

Walking up the aisle to St Paul's by Amy Feldtmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC07623 by gael le brun, on Flickr

Redbridge Station by Simon, on Flickr

London Shard by hagger71, on Flickr

Trafalgar Square London by johndouglassgoring2, on Flickr

A Rainy Day in London by Charles Woollam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20171103T13-09-27Z-_B035279 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Regent Street, London UK by Stephen Salisbury, on Flickr

London by barnyz, on Flickr

London Night Sky by hai guan, on Flickr

London 2k16 by andreydelyagin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London by seeni vas, on Flickr

Pigeon, London, UK by Keir Gravil, on Flickr

Shard view by Simon Price, on Flickr

global-study-mission-2784 by CREW Network, on Flickr

Westminster Bridge and the Houses of Parliament from Albert Embankment. by Julie Ramsden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline by Nigel Hopes, on Flickr

London May 10 2019 (65) Partial Colour ONE Bishopsgate Plaza Pan Pacific Hotel by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr

P6301334 by CK HUNG, on Flickr

Pride in London 2018 by Richard, on Flickr

London May 10 2019 (73) Partial Colour Aldgate Bus Station by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr

P7030331 by CK HUNG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Londres : le Millennium bridge et Saint Paul by jean-marc, on Flickr

Lazing on a sunny afternoon by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

London May 10 2019 (64) Partial Colour Buses by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr

2018 04 14_0194 by Connors2007, on Flickr

Pride London 2015 by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Alan Adamson, on Flickr

London May 10 2019 (85) Partial Colour Bus by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr

Redwing - BN17JKK by Richard, on Flickr

City of London skyline seen from across the Thames, London, UK by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr

China Town by Jane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC3373 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

Charlotte Street. 20181026T13-32-05Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

London by Lucía Rodríguez, on Flickr

Walking in London by vasilis anastasiadis, on Flickr

Cadogan Pier | Logopolis locations | Doctor Who-11 by Paul *****, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Wigmore Street. 20181020T16-05-59Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

B I R D @ Millennium Bridge by Sanjay Bhatia, on Flickr

Focal Point by james fell, on Flickr

DSC07601.jpg by Cubs Fan 812, on Flickr

DSC07256.jpg by Cubs Fan 812, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canary Wharf, London. by Aritz Badiola, on Flickr

VWH4208 LK67ENT by PD3., on Flickr

Frazzled by Richard, on Flickr

London UK by Velurajah Selliah, on Flickr

London 2017 by Simona Ferraguti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Euston Rush by Nick Upton, on Flickr

_DSC1464.jpg by Steve Marley, on Flickr

_DSC1235.jpg by Steve Marley, on Flickr

London May 17 2019 (63) Hoxton by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr

London May 2019 by Tally Stanley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tower Of London by Sanjay Saxena, on Flickr

Galfie by Garry Knight, on Flickr

View over the Thames, London by Roberto Ricci, on Flickr

Citscape of London by Sarah Ellacott, on Flickr

Trinity House by amipal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London City View - Shaard by Rahul Thavarajah, on Flickr

The London Eye by Malik Dahoui, on Flickr

London Sunset by Magno Lima, on Flickr

Keep Eternity Alive by diMMilan PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

DSC_9694 by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20171103T13-09-27Z-_B035279 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

London by barnyz, on Flickr

London Night Sky by hai guan, on Flickr

Regent Street, London UK by Stephen Salisbury, on Flickr

London 2k16 by andreydelyagin, on Flickr


----------



## sueldo_minimo

How nice it must be to travel from a distant continent to another country from another continent as a tourist but to be it is very expensive at least for people of low social clases. London I see that it is the only city with ancient neoclassical architecture in Europe


----------



## christos-greece

Tower Bridge by Andrew, on Flickr

倫敦街景 by Wei-Te Wong, on Flickr

"Sunrise" Canary Wharf, London, UK by David Gutierrez, on Flickr

tower bridge by nzfisher, on Flickr

Walking up the aisle to St Paul's by Amy Feldtmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City of London by Mary Fletcher, on Flickr

shard 3 by benlodge5, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Lajos Márkus, on Flickr

Tower bridge at night by Jon Benham, on Flickr

Winter Lights 2019 by Andrew Lalchan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

35349 by Ben Abel, on Flickr

Monument Underground Station, King William Street, City of London (2) by f1jherbert, on Flickr

Wild City (4) by Werner Ustorf, on Flickr

Out of Step in Tooley Street by Jerry, on Flickr

20190422 - 4035 - London City Tours - DAF DB250LF Plaxton President - No DLP242 - Route C7 - Aldwych - London by Mr Mildenhall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_4448 by Sean Creamer, on Flickr

Follow the Red Line by E Zouboulis, on Flickr

London City Tour KV02USN by Richard Cutler, on Flickr

Pathways and Roadways by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr

City twighlight by Rob McCulloch (3 months on 3 months off), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Docklands Light Railway East India Station by Beverley Bell, on Flickr

EMI_9454 by Emiliano Bombelli, on Flickr

The stock exchange_ by Philip L Hinton A.R.P.S., on Flickr

DSC_0960a Spitalfields City of London Bishopsgate Lady in Blue by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

London City by Nerea Cruz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City Skyline by Geoff Henson, on Flickr

London City Tours LX60 DXC by Derek Elston, on Flickr

P7010102 by CK HUNG, on Flickr

The city of London by chanel morgan, on Flickr

P-00479-No-014_rt_1 by Steven Lippitt, on Flickr

Oxford Street. 20180831T13-40-03Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Going to UCL by Aryo Sasongko, on Flickr

2018-03-03 London Eye 12 by John Carter, on Flickr

London in symmetry by Mark Higham, on Flickr

DSC_3646 by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

20171110T14-08-22Z-_B106221 by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Tower Bridge, London. England, U. K by Joseph Marceau, on Flickr

IMG-NT-5987 by Alex W., on Flickr

Canary Wharf Walk May 2019 41 by Timelapsed, on Flickr

Canary Wharf Walk May 2019 42 by Timelapsed, on Flickr

View from the South Bank by Gittan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London City : England : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

Blackfriars 20190529-IMG_8984-Edit by Roger Thelwell, on Flickr

Aldgate East 20190530-IMG_9113 by Roger Thelwell, on Flickr

20180731-IMG_5515-Edit by Roger Thelwell, on Flickr

DSCF9927 by Peter Liu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

160715 London 05 by Bryan T, on Flickr

Walking in the Rain by Michael Levine-Clark, on Flickr

Isle of Dogs v2 by Gavin Smith, on Flickr

Lambeth Bridge by Mohamed Haykal, on Flickr

20190301T15-06-49Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline by Nigel Hopes, on Flickr

Vélos rouges by Simon East, on Flickr

P6301334 by CK HUNG, on Flickr

Pride in London 2018 by Richard, on Flickr

P7030331 by CK HUNG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Earl's Court Platform by J. Mc., on Flickr

Trafalgar Square Tourists by Richard, on Flickr

London, Greenwich, University of Greenwich -040 by Haimanti Weld, on Flickr

Big mouth Tower Bridge by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, on Flickr

Big Bus Tours DA203 PF08URS King William Street, London 12 March 2018 by DMC1947, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Peacock in Holland Park by AMcUK, on Flickr

Happy Photographer by Richard, on Flickr

Amidst - London, UK by David Gutierrez, on Flickr

Untitled by Alan Adamson, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by David Brossard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London November 30 2018 (17) Shell Centre Redevelopment Southbank Place Waterloo by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr

Upload by Dom Crossley, on Flickr

Picadilly circus by Thierry Van Regemoorter, on Flickr

London cityscape by Roberto Ricci, on Flickr

'Paula Agnes' by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

"Sunrise" Canary Wharf, London, UK by David Gutierrez, on Flickr

Nearly Midnight by Matt Turner, on Flickr

IMG_3549 by Roger Thelwell, on Flickr

Mornington Crescent -61 12022018-Edit.jpg by C D, on Flickr

Traffic by Jim Nix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shard Light Show.... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

20181214T13-37-32Z_1 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Battersea, Drama Added by Christian Leyk, on Flickr

St Paul's Cathedral by lyndaha, on Flickr

The City, Southwark Bridge and Bankside Pier by WLE 17, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Triangles Diamonds and a Black Cab by Geoff France, on Flickr

The City by Steven Parsons, on Flickr

The City by Steven Parsons, on Flickr

Worker by Laura Barrio, on Flickr

Pride London 2015 by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

160715 London 05 by Bryan T, on Flickr

Walking in the Rain by Michael Levine-Clark, on Flickr

Isle of Dogs v2 by Gavin Smith, on Flickr

Lambeth Bridge by Mohamed Haykal, on Flickr

London, 06.2018 by Bart Azare, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bombardier CSeries CS100 by Przemyslaw Burdzinski, on Flickr

London at Night by Daniel Coyle, on Flickr

Sunrise Speeding! by Luke Goodway, on Flickr

IMG_0299 by Peter Römer, on Flickr

LT810 LTZ1810 by PD3., on Flickr

London Skyline | London | UK by Darkcloud Photography, on Flickr

Notting Hill Carnival 2018 by Caroline Lessire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Earl's Court Platform by J. Mc., on Flickr

Trafalgar Square Tourists by Richard, on Flickr

London, Greenwich, University of Greenwich -040 by Haimanti Weld, on Flickr

Big mouth Tower Bridge by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, on Flickr

Big Bus Tours DA203 PF08URS King William Street, London 12 March 2018 by DMC1947, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Superb pics of this amazing city.


----------



## christos-greece

2018 04 14_0184 by Connors2007, on Flickr

2018 04 14_0194 by Connors2007, on Flickr

Pride London 2015 by Richard, on Flickr

Somerset House by Julia Fuchs, on Flickr

Piccadilly Circus by Laura Barrio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Crossing London Bridge by Michael Gaylard, on Flickr

Cathedral for Commuters by Michael Gaylard, on Flickr

DSCF0047 Sun Bathing in her Bra on Hampstead Heath London by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Untitled by Graham Newell, on Flickr

London April 26 2019 (64) 22 Bishopsgate from Bank by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

JHG_GFX50s-015451.jpg by Julian Gazzard, on Flickr

_DSC3908 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

red busses of London by zwiick, on Flickr

Untitled by Charlie Dukes, on Flickr

20181224T11-58-01Z_1 by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte

*Flickr kevin137walker*​


----------



## christos-greece

@Rekarte: *The proper way to post flickr photos is with posting it with BBcodes; just the name under the photo without link its not enough*


----------



## christos-greece

Earl's Court Platform by J. Mc., on Flickr

Trafalgar Square Tourists by Richard, on Flickr

London, Greenwich, University of Greenwich -040 by Haimanti Weld, on Flickr

Big Bus Tours DA203 PF08URS King William Street, London 12 March 2018 by DMC1947, on Flickr

Big mouth Tower Bridge by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tower Bridge by Andrew, on Flickr

倫敦街景 by Wei-Te Wong, on Flickr

"Sunrise" Canary Wharf, London, UK by David Gutierrez, on Flickr

tower bridge by nzfisher, on Flickr

Walking up the aisle to St Paul's by Amy Feldtmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Vietnamese Restaurant by Toni Kaarttinen, on Flickr

Charing Cross Road. 20181012T16-45-38Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Workers Playtime by John Kortland, on Flickr

Crossrail Footbridge (below) by David Wilkinson, on Flickr

LT416 LTZ1416 by PD3., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London City by John King, on Flickr

Farringdon Road by radio53, on Flickr

20190412_F0001: Lime E-bikes on the roads by Wei-Feng Xue, on Flickr

Tourists on Bicycles by radio53, on Flickr

9pm by David Firn, on Flickr


----------



## graftin

Amazing pics :master:
I love London and love this thread :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Going to UCL by Aryo Sasongko, on Flickr

2018-03-03 London Eye 12 by John Carter, on Flickr

London in symmetry by Mark Higham, on Flickr

DSC_3646 by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

20171110T14-08-22Z-_B106221 by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Shard by Bajo Rogan, on Flickr

Knightsbridge by Eleen June Roeelo, on Flickr

London city photos by stephen bywater, on Flickr

Bridges Rivers England London Cities by Sune Martensen, on Flickr

Candid photos at Piccadilly Circus, London by Tony Worrall Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tower Of London by Sanjay Saxena, on Flickr

Galfie by Garry Knight, on Flickr

View over the Thames, London by Roberto Ricci, on Flickr

Citscape of London by Sarah Ellacott, on Flickr

Trinity House by amipal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Go Ahead London LT405, City of London, June 2019 by Paul Williams, on Flickr

City of London Skyline at Dusk by Dave Wood, on Flickr

2019 august london_0097 by maineexile, on Flickr

London's Grand Designs by Rob Telford, on Flickr

Canary Wharf by Paul Mitchell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canary Wharf Walk May 2019 41 by Timelapsed, on Flickr

London Skyline by Jean Li, on Flickr

2019-08-08 Canon PowerShot SX40 HS F4.5 30.4 mm : London, Cityscape_1 by Nomadic Mark, on Flickr

E-PL1 F10 22.0 mm : Skyline, More London, London, Cityscape_1 by Nomadic Mark, on Flickr

Walking on the Thames Path at London City Hall by Joe Dunckley, on Flickr

London by the Thames by Andrew Lalchan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Architect by John King, on Flickr

Flybe Dash 8 Q400 by Cloudsurfer_UK, on Flickr

London Skyline by Jean Li, on Flickr

Tower Bridge and City Hall by Jane Sanders, on Flickr

20190805T11-07-43Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

"Sunrise" Canary Wharf, London, UK by David Gutierrez, on Flickr

Nearly Midnight by Matt Turner, on Flickr

IMG_3549 by Roger Thelwell, on Flickr

Mornington Crescent -61 12022018-Edit.jpg by C D, on Flickr

Traffic by Jim Nix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London City at night ... from the Tate by Lucy Downey, on Flickr

Worry Dolls Nashville Nights Under the Bridge Chelsea February 2019 by Kevin Oakhill, on Flickr

Pickle & Blade by Tom Knowles, on Flickr

Magic of London by Dan Averin, on Flickr

IMG_4928 by mark mac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

"He's out with his secretary...." by Mark Wilkins, on Flickr

Regent Street and Piccadilly Circus, London 1973 by Glen Fairweather, on Flickr

20, Fenchurch Street, City of London by C Kearney, on Flickr

Streets of London by John Scales, on Flickr

Streets of London by John Scales, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Summer Streets (2019) 02 - Jazz Magic Trio by KM's Live Music shots, on Flickr

Kings Cross/Bloomsbury/Covent Garden by Tim Bush, on Flickr

Kings Cross/Bloomsbury/Covent Garden by Tim Bush, on Flickr

Split Personality by John Kortland, on Flickr

West End - Aug 2019 by Tim Bush, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shoreditch High Street Station by Gary Etchell, on Flickr

Green Bike by Richard, on Flickr

soho London by Tomasz Piorkowski, on Flickr

DSC_6389a City of London Watling Street Ye Olde Watling English Pub Two Blonde Ladies by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Upload by Dom Crossley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Shard and London Bridge at Night by Anastasija M, on Flickr

London Skyline by Jean Li, on Flickr

Bubbles by Robert Sarjant, on Flickr

Walking on the Thames Path at London City Hall by Joe Dunckley, on Flickr

20190804T12-28-58Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

lights, shadows and the city by Paul Wright, on Flickr

People in the City by Gary Etchell, on Flickr

London cityscape B/W by Sorin Itu, on Flickr

E-PL1 F9 20.0 mm : Curve, Logo, Vodafone, Candid, St Pauls, Cityscape, Southbank, Clouds, Artwork by Nomadic Mark, on Flickr

Recognition and a Smile on a London Street by Doyle Wesley Walls, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Euston Rush by Nick Upton, on Flickr

_DSC1464.jpg by Steve Marley, on Flickr

_DSC1235.jpg by Steve Marley, on Flickr

London May 17 2019 (63) Hoxton by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr

London May 2019 by Tally Stanley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Hare, Cambridge Heath by Simon, on Flickr

London Eye by Arun Sundar, on Flickr

Thames by Paul Gibson, on Flickr

Skyscrapers by Derwisz, on Flickr

The City by Derwisz, on Flickr

The Garden @ 120 by Jason Cobb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2018 04 14_0184 by Connors2007, on Flickr

2018 04 14_0194 by Connors2007, on Flickr

Pride London 2015 by Richard, on Flickr

Somerset House by Julia Fuchs, on Flickr

Piccadilly Circus by Laura Barrio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0508 by Merzdoms, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob Crossingham, on Flickr

Quick Read_ by ANDY DARBY, on Flickr

French Connection - February 2019 by stevedexteruk, on Flickr

untitled by Reto S Buergi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

More lights on red! by Dave Walker, on Flickr

London by Noémie Deleau, on Flickr

London by Noémie Deleau, on Flickr

London by Noémie Deleau, on Flickr

London Eye by Arun Sundar, on Flickr

The Garden @ 120 by Jason Cobb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Tower Bridge, London. England, U. K by Joseph Marceau, on Flickr

IMG-NT-5987 by Alex W., on Flickr

Canary Wharf Walk May 2019 41 by Timelapsed, on Flickr

Canary Wharf Walk May 2019 42 by Timelapsed, on Flickr

View from the South Bank by Gittan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London City : England : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

Blackfriars 20190529-IMG_8984-Edit by Roger Thelwell, on Flickr

Aldgate East 20190530-IMG_9113 by Roger Thelwell, on Flickr

20180731-IMG_5515-Edit by Roger Thelwell, on Flickr

DSCF9927 by Peter Liu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Earl's Court Platform by J. Mc., on Flickr

Trafalgar Square Tourists by Richard, on Flickr

London, Greenwich, University of Greenwich -040 by Haimanti Weld, on Flickr

Big mouth Tower Bridge by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, on Flickr

Big Bus Tours DA203 PF08URS King William Street, London 12 March 2018 by DMC1947, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Week 38 Sunset by Dominic Murtagh, on Flickr

View of the City of London from the Thames Path on the South Bank by Dave Wood, on Flickr

Bladerunner City Bloomsbury by r berndt, on Flickr

LT66OST / YXY794 Ayats Bravo 1R City O72F of The Original Tour London by Ian Press, on Flickr

A boat on a boat by Ambre ARV, on Flickr

DSC_7025 Miss Southern Africa UK 2016 Rehearsals Great Eastern Street Studio Shoreditch London Southern Africa Beauty Pageant Girls by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London: HMS PRESIDENT auf der Themse by Helgoland01, on Flickr

019 #6degreesphotowalk © stephen cotterell photography by Stephen Cotterell, on Flickr

london-3-200219 by Snowpetrel Photography, on Flickr

Buckingham Palace façade & The Balcony by I.C. Papachristos, MD, on Flickr

20190223T14-46-47Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London City At Night by Balamurali Pathmanathan, on Flickr

London Night Out by Dominic Archer, on Flickr

London by Ian Clark, on Flickr

Street Dancing by Rob Howard, on Flickr

Lon-8420 by Alice O'Brien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City Skyline by Geoff Henson, on Flickr

London City Tours LX60 DXC by Derek Elston, on Flickr

P-00479-No-014_rt_1 by Steven Lippitt, on Flickr

P7010102 by CK HUNG, on Flickr

The city of London by chanel morgan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

JHG_GFX50s-015451.jpg by Julian Gazzard, on Flickr

_DSC3908 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

red busses of London by zwiick, on Flickr

Untitled by Charlie Dukes, on Flickr

20181224T11-58-01Z_1 by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Again - some amazing images.


----------



## christos-greece

Abellio - LT602 - LTZ1602 by Richard, on Flickr

London Skyline, Seen From the Tate Modern by Alexander C. Kafka, on Flickr

London by Night by littlestschnauzer, on Flickr

The Singer @ Covent Garden by pallab seth, on Flickr

The view of the financial district from the top of the Monument. by Lawl Gungaphul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset in the City of London by David Bayo, on Flickr

Modern vs Classic by Ambre ARV, on Flickr

20190915T12-01-10Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20190915T14-23-37Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20190914T13-51-15Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20190914T15-15-28Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lon-8315 by Alice O'Brien, on Flickr

Lon-8256 by Alice O'Brien, on Flickr

London by john hilton, on Flickr

Paddington Station. by Sabien, on Flickr

Oxford Street. 20180831T13-40-03Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC07623 by gael le brun, on Flickr

Redbridge Station by Simon, on Flickr

London Shard by hagger71, on Flickr

Trafalgar Square London by johndouglassgoring2, on Flickr

A Rainy Day in London by Charles Woollam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tower Of London by Sanjay Saxena, on Flickr

Galfie by Garry Knight, on Flickr

View over the Thames, London by Roberto Ricci, on Flickr

Citscape of London by Sarah Ellacott, on Flickr

Trinity House by amipal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Streets of London by cowyeow, on Flickr

DSC_2803 by Barry Cant, on Flickr

20180803T12-21-08Z-P8030528 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Metroline DM965 (LK58CRX) on Route 190 by hassaanhc, on Flickr

London August 3 2018 (35) Trafalgar Square by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St James's Park - London, England by fisherbray, on Flickr

The Shard by Teemu Pöntelin, on Flickr

Stockwell - London (United Kingdom) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Tower Bridge and the Thames | London by Bozward Monkey, on Flickr

20190716-Hot in the City by Damien Walmsley, on Flickr

Escape Underground by safc1965, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline of London by :: Blende 22 ::, on Flickr

London city - the iconic St Paul’s by Lucy Standen, on Flickr

London City Island by Ian Hunter, on Flickr

London City Night Colours by Dannis van der Heiden, on Flickr

London23_0601 by Cecilia Rey from G+, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20191005T13-03-25Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20191005T13-05-41Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Tower Bridge's Midas Touch Moment by ruben alexander, on Flickr

Across London Bridge by Ian Smith, on Flickr

London Bridge and City buildings, London EC4, UK by Ministry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lon-8256 by Alice O'Brien, on Flickr

London by john hilton, on Flickr

Paddington Station. by Sabien, on Flickr

Oxford Street. 20180831T13-40-03Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Notting Hill Carnival 2018 by Caroline Lessire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Looking across the river Lea towards Docklands. by steven welch, on Flickr

SSG_0050 by Simon Green, on Flickr

SSG_0132 by Simon Green, on Flickr

Natural History Museum London by Amit Kumar Pal, on Flickr

20190125T14-29-54Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

It is always a superb thread to look through.


----------



## christos-greece

Wigmore Street. 20181020T16-05-59Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

B I R D @ Millennium Bridge by Sanjay Bhatia, on Flickr

Focal Point by james fell, on Flickr

DSC07601.jpg by Cubs Fan 812, on Flickr

DSC07256.jpg by Cubs Fan 812, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

LONDON-2018 by Nick, on Flickr

Table Dancing (II) - Soho, London, UK by David Gutierrez, on Flickr

90011 & 90012 by Adam H, on Flickr

You'll Eat Your Words ! ! by John Kortland, on Flickr

#20 of 100 Strangers Aimee by Jonathan J Wright, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London at Night by Daniel Coyle, on Flickr

20180616T15-45-14Z-_6164411 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Admiralty Arch, London by Steven Penton, on Flickr

London, 06.2018 by Bart Azare, on Flickr

The City Waking Up by George Plakides, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ludgate Hill by Gary Etchell, on Flickr

London by AndrewBarsz, on Flickr

London 2019 IV by Peter von Kappel, on Flickr

270/365 - Evening foreshore by Anna Heath, on Flickr

20191011T13-51-49Z-02 by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Willesden Green Station by Simon, on Flickr

Shard by Kev Wood, on Flickr

London by Lynn FX, on Flickr

LT61 & LT406 by PD3., on Flickr

Reflections by Cycling-Road-Hog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tower Bridge at Night with Traffic Streaks by SyxAxis Photography, on Flickr

WorkFlow.jpg by Klaus Ressmann, on Flickr

Near London Bridge by Derek Lee, on Flickr

RAF100 - Any Vantage Will Do by Michael Garnett, on Flickr

Pride In London 2018 by Michael Garnett, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

LCY by Marc, on Flickr

The view from the Shard, London by Stephan Rudolph, on Flickr

St James' Park by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr

The view from the Shard, London by Stephan Rudolph, on Flickr

Picton Place. 20180814T15-03-24Z_1 by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20160507-154830 [IMG_4515] Regent's Park by Druh Scoff, on Flickr

20160507-154508 [IMG_4512] Regent's Park by Druh Scoff, on Flickr

Whitehall by Sam Villaver, on Flickr

Tower Bridge and City Hall under the Stars by Jacob Surland, on Flickr

London City by Jacky Belloni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_8609 by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

GAL EH188 - YY67URS - PECKHAM HIGH STREET - THUR 6TH SEPT 2018 by Bexleybus, on Flickr

Central London by awaramirza, on Flickr

DSC_1566 by Colin McIntosh, on Flickr

Gee's Court. 20180921T13-32-16Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline (II)- Canary Wharf, London, UK by David Gutierrez, on Flickr

View from One Canada Square by Daniel Robinson, on Flickr

Cityscape of London by Sarah Ellacott, on Flickr

London skyline at sunset by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

Material Girl by Michael Goldrei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline Standout by Neil Cornwall, on Flickr

40 Leadenhall Street by The Commuter Consultant, on Flickr

Millennium Bridge by Lisa Lim, on Flickr

20191018T11-10-11Z-02 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20191018T14-03-02Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tower of London by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Trinity House by amipal, on Flickr

Happiness is a habit by Ldnstrtpix, on Flickr

The Bus Tour by Martin Matte, on Flickr

London by Germán Chávez, on Flickr

'Paula Agnes' by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Streets of London by cowyeow, on Flickr

DSC_2803 by Barry Cant, on Flickr

20180803T12-21-08Z-P8030528 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Metroline DM965 (LK58CRX) on Route 190 by hassaanhc, on Flickr

London August 3 2018 (35) Trafalgar Square by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Earl's Court Platform by J. Mc., on Flickr

Trafalgar Square Tourists by Richard, on Flickr

London, Greenwich, University of Greenwich -040 by Haimanti Weld, on Flickr

Big mouth Tower Bridge by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, on Flickr

Big Bus Tours DA203 PF08URS King William Street, London 12 March 2018 by DMC1947, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shard Light Show.... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

20181214T13-37-32Z_1 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Battersea, Drama Added by Christian Leyk, on Flickr

St Paul's Cathedral by lyndaha, on Flickr

The City, Southwark Bridge and Bankside Pier by WLE 17, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Escape Underground by safc1965, on Flickr

St James's Park - London, England by fisherbray, on Flickr

The Shard by Teemu Pöntelin, on Flickr

Stockwell - London (United Kingdom) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Tower Bridge and the Thames | London by Bozward Monkey, on Flickr

20190716-Hot in the City by Damien Walmsley, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Amazing pics - in London.


----------



## biryiume

what a nice thread. Found great ideas for inspiration. wow


----------



## christos-greece

P1120832 VMH2436 LK18 AFJ at Baker Street Station Baker Street Marylebone London by Anthony Or, on Flickr

Wigmore Street. 20180901T16-10-33Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Telephones by Michael Espeland, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by night by ERIC MAK, on Flickr

Tower of London by jenn chan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

65 Basinghall Street by Rob Telford, on Flickr

All that was once great. by Al Disley Images, on Flickr

Watling Street & Bread Street by Jeff Hitchcock, on Flickr

Jewry Street, Aldgate by The Commuter Consultant, on Flickr

High Tech Cityscape by ERIC MAK, on Flickr

On the bridge... by Fred Knox-Hooke, on Flickr


----------



## MelboyPete

Perusing these pics makes me even more exited for when we visit on our great European/UK vacation in 2022. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

London City. by Sara Mancini, on Flickr

Three is Definitely Company by Garry Knight, on Flickr

London United (RATP) LT88 - Route 9 by RysX, on Flickr

Cool and calm, and hot and bothered by PChamaeleoMH, on Flickr

P6301399 by CK HUNG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bank by Alex-397, on Flickr

City Of London Sunset by ben veasey, on Flickr

HCT Group 2526 (SN66WRL) - route 26 - Bank by Alex-397, on Flickr

IMG_5141 by Andy Pitt, on Flickr

Focusing point by Jack Z., on Flickr

Four smiles by MagyarSteve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saturday night tube. by bosscat2, on Flickr

Tower of London fun by Dariusz Boron, on Flickr

The Golden Mile 🚗💨💰 New Westminster, BC by SeaSide Signs ~ Vancouver, Canada, on Flickr

🇬🇧 From the other coast of the Thames, the dome of St. Paul's Cathedral by Luis O. Boettner, on Flickr

The Shard and London Bridge at Night by Anastasija M, on Flickr

L1003637 by Khedara ආරියරත්න 龍, on Flickr

That Used To Be My Job ! by John Kortland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City of London by Mary Fletcher, on Flickr

shard 3 by benlodge5, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Lajos Márkus, on Flickr

Tower bridge at night by Jon Benham, on Flickr

Winter Lights 2019 by Andrew Lalchan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Argenti Pan-X 100 roll by Alexander Savin, on Flickr

Notting Hill, London by Jolita Kievišienė, on Flickr

City of London // December 2019 by Tim Bush, on Flickr

City of London by Jane Sanders, on Flickr

The Gherkin entrance by Ian Press, on Flickr

Paternoster Square by Andy Simmonds, on Flickr

20191208T13-30-19Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La City vista da London Bridge by _gianluca_, on Flickr

Walkie-Talkie Building....6O3A2486CR2A by dklaughman, on Flickr

London Soho by Michael Ng, on Flickr

Downtown London, England, United Kingdom by Samuel Sweet, on Flickr

22 Bishopsgate in London by Dariusz Boron, on Flickr

22 Bishopsgate in London by Dariusz Boron, on Flickr

London double decker by Victor Andre, on Flickr

Top Shopper by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_6983 Notting Hill Caribbean Carnival London Aug 27 2018 Stunning Girls Black Braless Tube Top and Shorts by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

10-18 Tamigi dal London Bridge by Stefano Bressan, on Flickr

Christmas Skyline by Ian Bartlett, on Flickr

City skyline by It's No Game, on Flickr

Brompton Rd. 14dec19 by richardbw9, on Flickr

"Swinging London" 1 by agustín ruiz morilla, on Flickr

Work in progress, London by Guy NŒHRINGER, on Flickr

Kes-2 by Ham Patel, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

A really superb collection.


----------



## christos-greece

Soho Walk Up by stevedexteruk, on Flickr

Tower of London fun by Dariusz Boron, on Flickr

Aerial view of Bangkok buildings, Bangkok city downtown ,Transaction beautiful road top view at night traffic by Vithun Khamsong, on Flickr

Rainy Piccadilly Circus by Juan C, on Flickr

🇬🇧 From the other coast of the Thames, the dome of St. Paul's Cathedral by Luis O. Boettner, on Flickr

The Shard and London Bridge at Night by Anastasija M, on Flickr

View from Crystal Palace High Street by Ian Bartlett, on Flickr

London at Night by BRIAN DANDRIDGE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Freecycle Trip (50) by Sian and Carl, on Flickr

London Freecycle Trip (40) by Sian and Carl, on Flickr

London Freecycle Trip (46) by Sian and Carl, on Flickr

210.2 Ride London - red means go by Dominic Murtagh, on Flickr

2018-05-18 06-02 England 301 London, Oxford Street by Allie_Caulfield, on Flickr

20191218_F0001: Flying stars towards Leicester square by Wei-Feng Xue, on Flickr

Contemporary Tree For Glass City by Paul Mills, on Flickr

Pride in London 2018 by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London by night by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

Guildhall by Brian Dooley, on Flickr

IMG_9020 by José Carrillo, on Flickr

Union Street by radio53, on Flickr

Oxford Street. 20181005T12-32-56Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Scala Street. 20181005T16-21-49Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

London October 5 2018 (25) The Square Mile Skyscrapers by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Girls by Gerry Walden, on Flickr

928 by timothyr673, on Flickr

A Spaceman Came Travelling by Derbyshire Harrier, on Flickr

20190915 - 7794 - Metroline - BYD Enviro 400 City - No BDE2629 - Route 43 - Cannon Street (by King William Street) - London by Mr Mildenhall, on Flickr

London Skyline and reflections by Ian Bartlett, on Flickr

Are You Starting To Follow? by diMMilan PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

people people by Jan Rockar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

South Bank Strollers, London, England by Paul Edwards, on Flickr

The City of London by patuffel, on Flickr

The Tower of Tower Bridge by ERIC MAK, on Flickr

Abellio London 9421 (LJ07 OPG) || ADL Enviro 400 || 49 || White City-Clapham Junction by London Buses On The Go, on Flickr

Heading home for Christmas by flindersan, on Flickr

Old Towers v New Towers by Paul Mills, on Flickr

London street wearing a Christmas light by M.MOURAD, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Winter sun over London by ERIC MAK, on Flickr

Christmas Lights Regents Street by davepickettphotographer, on Flickr

Abellio London 9421 (LJ07 OPG) || ADL Enviro 400 || 49 || White City-Clapham Junction by London Buses On The Go, on Flickr

Cavalry by Geoff Henson, on Flickr

Bishopsgate pre-dawn by Dave Walker, on Flickr

20191216T13-48-18Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lady in Green. by Mark, on Flickr

Illuminated london streets by Manjunath Acharya, on Flickr

London by Dave Lyons, on Flickr

London eye wearing a Christmas light . London . Uk by M.MOURAD, on Flickr

Cannon Street station at night by Joe Dunckley, on Flickr

DSC02926 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

In The Dark Of The Night by Sébastien Dupont, on Flickr

Winter Wonderland in Hyde Park by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

More Celebrations by dhcomet, on Flickr

Contemporary Tree For Glass City by Paul Mills, on Flickr

Christmas Decoration light by Ian Bartlett, on Flickr

191114_0017 by Spitalfields E1, on Flickr

Marylebone High Street by Laura Nolte, on Flickr

IMG_5071 by Andy Pitt, on Flickr

2019 Ukrainian ID Awards by Ukrainian ID International Economic and Humanitarian Forum, on Flickr

*Merry Christmas to all!* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Week 38 Sunset by Dominic Murtagh, on Flickr

View of the City of London from the Thames Path on the South Bank by Dave Wood, on Flickr

Christmas in Basingstoke by Adrian Pink, on Flickr

Trafalgar Christmas by Derbyshire Harrier, on Flickr

A boat on a boat by Ambre ARV, on Flickr

DSC_0059 Estilo City Masquerade Champagne Affair At Château 6 Fulham Broadway London Charming Ash by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20191227T11-55-14Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Going Downhill Slowly by John Kortland, on Flickr

View of the City from Shad Thames by James Scantlebury, on Flickr

HMS Belfast before the Shard | London by Cheetah_flicks, on Flickr

Big Ben | London by Cheetah_flicks, on Flickr

Les Misérables by Philippe Barbé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

One Canada Square walkway Canary Wharf London by Alina Congreve, on Flickr

Aerial view of Bangkok buildings, Bangkok city downtown ,Transaction beautiful road top view at night traffic by Vithun Khamsong, on Flickr

Classic South Bank view of St. Paul's cathedral by ERIC MAK, on Flickr

Cannon Street station at night by Joe Dunckley, on Flickr

Nighttime View of London From the Top of the Shard Skyscraper by Alex David, on Flickr

IMG_8639 by Rindy O'Brien, on Flickr

DSC_2018-Edit.jpg by Viacheslav Cheskidov, on Flickr

DSC_2640-Edit.jpg by Viacheslav Cheskidov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Reflection - Wembley Park, London, UK by @davidgutierrez.co.uk, on Flickr

STR_0645 by Éric Boulanger, on Flickr

DSC02931 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

22 Bishopsgate in London by Dariusz Boron, on Flickr

Berwick street London by john douglass, on Flickr

Resist by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Comfort In The Balance Of Our Being by diMMilan PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

Filming Pokémon Detective Pikachu movie in the City of London by Ian Press, on Flickr

Christmas Lights Regents Street by davepickettphotographer, on Flickr

Leake Street Graffiti Tunnel by Lambeth Walker, on Flickr

Great Central Bar and Restaurant, Marylebone, NW1 by Ewan Munro, on Flickr

A Spaceman Came Travelling by Derbyshire Harrier, on Flickr

Emptied out platform of Baker Street subway station by ERIC MAK, on Flickr

REFUGEES WELCOME by Richard, on Flickr

DSC_2640-Edit.jpg by Viacheslav Cheskidov, on Flickr

*Happy New Year to all!* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

London Shard by Bajo Rogan, on Flickr

Trinity House by amipal, on Flickr

London by the Thames by Andrew Lalchan, on Flickr

Shoreditch High Street Station by Gary Etchell, on Flickr

The Shard and London Bridge at Night by Anastasija M, on Flickr

London cityscape B/W by Sorin Itu, on Flickr

Kings Cross/Bloomsbury/Covent Garden by Tim Bush, on Flickr

20190805T11-07-43Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Women out shopping - central London by Kevin Akerman, on Flickr

Mecca Bingo, Rosehill by Simon, on Flickr

Squiggle by amipal, on Flickr

Moored by amipal, on Flickr

Puddle - South Bank, London, UK by @davidgutierrez.co.uk, on Flickr

London Eye by Ma Ángeles Sáez, on Flickr

四季酒店 by Wei-Te Wong, on Flickr

The City by Derwisz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Millenium Bridge by Derwisz, on Flickr

四季酒店 by Wei-Te Wong, on Flickr

Thames Barrier (IV), London, UK by @davidgutierrez.co.uk, on Flickr

View from the Shard - London by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

london bridge looking west by Ben Martin, on Flickr

sky garden by Dave Lyons, on Flickr

busy bridge by Ben Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

double post


----------



## diddyD

Again - nice pics.


----------



## christos-greece

Bank by Alex-397, on Flickr

City Of London Sunset by ben veasey, on Flickr

HCT Group 2526 (SN66WRL) - route 26 - Bank by Alex-397, on Flickr

IMG_5141 by Andy Pitt, on Flickr

Focusing point by Jack Z., on Flickr

Four smiles by MagyarSteve, on Flickr

That Used To Be My Job ! by John Kortland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

'Paula Agnes' by [email protected], on Flickr

"Sunrise" Canary Wharf, London, UK by David Gutierrez, on Flickr

Traffic by Jim Nix, on Flickr

Stagecoach Oxford Tube 50265 - T60 UBE by Hullian OneEleven, on Flickr

Architectural mix by Andreas Lanz, on Flickr

City skyline by It's No Game, on Flickr

Brexit protest by Nelo Hotsuma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Street Dancing by Rob Howard, on Flickr

Week 38 Sunset by Dominic Murtagh, on Flickr

Buckingham Palace façade & The Balcony by I.C. Papachristos, MD, on Flickr

City Skyline by Geoff Henson, on Flickr

JHG_GFX50s-015451.jpg by Julian Gazzard, on Flickr

London Skyline, Seen From the Tate Modern by Alexander C. Kafka, on Flickr

20190915T14-23-37Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0062 Shoreditch Streets Old Street London by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

DSC_3354 London West End Soho Great Windmill Street W1 by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

LONDON CITYSCAPE by [email protected]/EGLLPLANES, on Flickr

Tower Bridge - London by Robbert Ladan, on Flickr

Millenium Bridge by Derwisz, on Flickr

Londonscape DSC_1413 by Déborah Bocchi, on Flickr

Tower Bridge Sunset, London by Steve! No, Captain Steve!, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001




----------



## christos-greece

Walkie-Talkie Building....6O3A2486CR2A by dklaughman, on Flickr

The Golden Mile 🚗💨💰 New Westminster, BC by SeaSide Signs ~ Vancouver, Canada, on Flickr

Downtown London, England, United Kingdom by Samuel Sweet, on Flickr

London city at Night by Anastasija M, on Flickr

City skyline by It's No Game, on Flickr

London double decker by Victor Andre, on Flickr

20200129T15-06-50Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200207T15-38-21Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Singer @ Covent Garden by pallab seth, on Flickr

View of the City of London from the Thames Path on the South Bank by Dave Wood, on Flickr

Buckingham Palace façade & The Balcony by I.C. Papachristos, MD, on Flickr

London City At Night by Balamurali Pathmanathan, on Flickr

The city of London by chanel morgan, on Flickr

London January 2020, some long exposures, cliche pics, landmarks and food photography by Alice Wang, on Flickr

Pillar Box, Point Hill, Greenwich by Simon, on Flickr

Chinese New Year 2020 by UK Shaolin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF3070 by Daniel John Benton, on Flickr

London Central SEe102 (LF69UZD) - route 100 - King Edward Street by Alex-397, on Flickr

Euromix, Brewery Wharf, Greenwich by Simon, on Flickr

The City of London by Sam Wise, on Flickr

005 str5 by patart00, on Flickr

DSC_0379.jpg by Pierre Mairesse, on Flickr

Street Dance - Tottenham Court Road by Luke Agbaimoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London at Night by Daniel Coyle, on Flickr

Sunrise Speeding! by Luke Goodway, on Flickr

IMG_0299 by Peter Römer, on Flickr

LT810 LTZ1810 by PD3., on Flickr

London Skyline | London | UK by Darkcloud Photography, on Flickr

Notting Hill Carnival 2018 by Caroline Lessire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Watching the Thames by Ian Press, on Flickr

London by David Almeida, on Flickr

2019-12-30: Gherkin Star by psyxjaw, on Flickr

Incoming train by ERIC MAK, on Flickr

707025, London Waterloo, January 23rd 2020 by Matt Taylor, on Flickr

Streets of London UK by Lynda Davey, on Flickr

London by Ken Pope, on Flickr

Ye Olde **** Tavern by Anna Fox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lady Ottoline Morrell 1873-1938 literary hostess and patron of the arts lived here by Nick Harrison, on Flickr

On Tower Brisge by martin timmann, on Flickr

001 str2 by patart00, on Flickr

LJ08 CSZ by grahamwalker007, on Flickr

City view south... by Fred Knox-Hooke, on Flickr

LONDON CITY - Changing skyline by Alan Bushell, on Flickr

20200213T15-30-53Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St Paul's Cathedral / Nov 2019 by Images George Rex, on Flickr

20190422 - 4035 - London City Tours - DAF DB250LF Plaxton President - No DLP242 - Route C7 - Aldwych - London by Mr Mildenhall, on Flickr

IMG_0299 by Peter Römer, on Flickr

IMG_1168bp by Darren Baskill, on Flickr

Skyline (II)- Canary Wharf, London, UK by @davidgutierrez.co.uk, on Flickr

20191114T15-03-07Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Cityscape of London by Sarah Ellacott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

untitled by Reto S Buergi, on Flickr

190925-002201-100.JPG by murray, on Flickr

London by Chad Davis, on Flickr

Sunrise @ Tower Bridge , London by Liping Photo, on Flickr

London by Zsolt Czillinger, on Flickr

LT526 LTZ1526 by PD3., on Flickr

The Shard by Chad Davis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berwick street London by john douglass, on Flickr

Underground in the face! by Ari Sengupta, on Flickr

The colour play....London King's Cross by Ari Sengupta, on Flickr

SW London commute by PChamaeleoMH, on Flickr

Streak life by Paul Wright, on Flickr

DSC_6262 Shoreditch London Old Street Baldwins Crane Hire Terex Lorry Crane by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

The Odd Couple by John Kortland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Out In The Street by Sébastien Dupont, on Flickr

BFI Southbank - London, UK by @davidgutierrez.co.uk, on Flickr

Puddle - South Bank, London, UK by @davidgutierrez.co.uk, on Flickr

Royal National Theatre - South Bank, London, UK by @davidgutierrez.co.uk, on Flickr

Thames Barrier (IV), London, UK by @davidgutierrez.co.uk, on Flickr

The Shard - London, UK by @davidgutierrez.co.uk, on Flickr

20200220T15-08-35Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Going underground by Toni Ertl, on Flickr

2007 July 25 : London UK by Chronomelogy, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by David Brossard, on Flickr

London City by Beverley Bell, on Flickr

Willesden Green Station by Simon, on Flickr

Shard by Kev Wood, on Flickr

Notting Hill Carnival 2018 by Caroline Lessire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Traffic by Jim Nix, on Flickr

Shad Thames and its cobbled streets. by Val Pix, on Flickr

Crocker House by Paul, on Flickr

Sentinel by Thomas Harris, on Flickr

_DSC3373 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

London by Lucía Rodríguez, on Flickr

Frazzled by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC07601.jpg by Cubs Fan 812, on Flickr

_DSC3373 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

London May 2019 by Tally Stanley, on Flickr

Trinity House by amipal, on Flickr

Keep Eternity Alive by diMMilan PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

tower bridge by nzfisher, on Flickr

DSC_9694 by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Reflections by Teseum, on Flickr

Funhouse Mirror by Herve Dulongcourty, on Flickr

Lactolight by Teseum, on Flickr

City of London by rivarix, on Flickr

London Eye by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr

Triangle by Richard Lilley, on Flickr

🔥Ford-owned electric scooter company Spin is expanding to Europe with its sights set on the UK🔥 by syed zaheer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St Paul's Cathedral / Nov 2019 by Images George Rex, on Flickr

Morning Glow... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

IMG_0299 by Peter Römer, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Stephan Rudolph, on Flickr

Station building | Moorgate Hidden London Tour-48 by Paul *****, on Flickr

View from One Canada Square by Daniel Robinson, on Flickr

Piccadilly Circus by Ben Le Normand, on Flickr

P8031082 by phastflyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunday Funday by Jon Parkins, on Flickr

Sunday Funday by Jon Parkins, on Flickr

Sunday Funday by Jon Parkins, on Flickr

Sunday Funday by Jon Parkins, on Flickr

Sunday Funday by Jon Parkins, on Flickr

England by Maggie Hanson, on Flickr

People in the City by Gary Etchell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20190716-Hot in the City by Damien Walmsley, on Flickr

London City Island by Ian Hunter, on Flickr

Willesden Green Station by Simon, on Flickr

City of London by Mary Fletcher, on Flickr

Tower bridge at night by Jon Benham, on Flickr

The Shard by safc1965, on Flickr

London Night Sky by hai guan, on Flickr

IMG_4928 by mark mac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Resist by Richard, on Flickr

LK66HCC Arriva London HA51 by Tony Wilson, on Flickr

London first day-6 by gerald murphy, on Flickr

2019-10-17: Reflecting Bank Junction by psyxjaw, on Flickr

London 2020 by misc9, on Flickr

Looking To The City... by Last Border of the Picture, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View from One Tree Hill, Greenwich by Ian Smith, on Flickr

London early Sunday morning-1 by gerald murphy, on Flickr

The view from Observatory Hill by Werner Ustorf, on Flickr

Canary Wharf by night by Patrik Horvath, on Flickr

The Tower of Tower Bridge by ERIC MAK, on Flickr

Hep!...Taxi!!! by Malik Dahoui, on Flickr

Girls day out by Kevin Akerman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

(streets) by patart00, on Flickr

City of London by Dele Oke, on Flickr

The Shard City of London by Jimmy Rage, on Flickr

St Paul's and the Millenium Bridge by AMcUK, on Flickr

Devonshire Street by Andrey Senov, on Flickr

Canada Water by Simon, on Flickr

DSC_0097 Estilo City Masquerade Champagne Affair At Château 6 Fulham Broadway London with Ash by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St Paul's Cathedral / Nov 2019 by Images George Rex, on Flickr

The City Waking Up by George Plakides, on Flickr

LT61 & LT406 by PD3., on Flickr

RAF100 - Any Vantage Will Do by Michael Garnett, on Flickr

St James' Park by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr

The view from the Shard, London by Stephan Rudolph, on Flickr

'Paula Agnes' by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London, 06.2018 by Bart Azare, on Flickr

The City Waking Up by George Plakides, on Flickr

LCY by Marc, on Flickr

The view from the Shard, London by Stephan Rudolph, on Flickr

St James' Park by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr

The Tower of Tower Bridge by ERIC MAK, on Flickr

Hep!...Taxi!!! by Malik Dahoui, on Flickr

Girls day out by Kevin Akerman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Evolution by Tanya Linskey, on Flickr

Twentytwo by The Commuter Consultant, on Flickr

500px Photo ID: 152348787 by OneTwoTrip Travel Expert, on Flickr

London early Sunday morning-14 by gerald murphy, on Flickr

London eye wearing a Christmas light . London . Uk by M.MOURAD, on Flickr

Primrose Hill by Ian Roberts, on Flickr

P-00470-No-355_rt by Steven Lippitt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City of London by Mary Fletcher, on Flickr

Tower bridge at night by Jon Benham, on Flickr

Christmas Skyline by Ian Bartlett, on Flickr

IMG_9020 by José Carrillo, on Flickr

London Skyline and reflections by Ian Bartlett, on Flickr

London Freecycle Trip (50) by Sian and Carl, on Flickr

Pride in London 2018 by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20190716-Hot in the City by Damien Walmsley, on Flickr

Escape Underground by safc1965, on Flickr

Willesden Green Station by Simon, on Flickr

The Tower Bridge of London by :: Blende 22 ::, on Flickr

2007 July 25 : London UK by Chronomelogy, on Flickr

79.20200209.165855_0189 by mylesm00re, on Flickr

Whitehall by Roa!, on Flickr

DSC_0015 Miss Southern Africa UK Beauty Pageant Contest at Stratford Town Hall London African Evening Wear Fashion Model June 2010 by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_6693a Shoreditch London Great Eastern Street Braless Lady by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

UXBRIDGE Underground Station by MALCOLM PALMER, on Flickr

The City from across the Thames by It's No Game, on Flickr

LR London 2020-3080220 by hunbille, on Flickr

Morning by Derwisz, on Flickr

Just a bike by ainz wilkins, on Flickr

Dig In by Kyre Wood, on Flickr

_DSC5580 by Dave Jervis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canary Wharf, London, England, UK by godrick, on Flickr

City twighlight by Rob McCulloch (3 months on 3 months off), on Flickr

A view from London Eye by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

LT416 LTZ1416 by PD3., on Flickr

underground big ben by Bobby Zucco, on Flickr

tower bridge by nzfisher, on Flickr

Trafalgar Square Tourists by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC3373 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

Cadogan Pier | Logopolis locations | Doctor Who-11 by Paul *****, on Flickr

London May 2019 by Tally Stanley, on Flickr

Trinity House by amipal, on Flickr

City of London by Mary Fletcher, on Flickr

shard 3 by benlodge5, on Flickr

Oxford Street. 20180831T13-40-03Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20200314T14-26-29Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

_DSC5547 by Dave Jervis, on Flickr

Raining Day by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr

Middle Dock cityscape by Joe Dunckley, on Flickr

South Quay (II) - Canary Wharf, London, UK by @davidgutierrez.co.uk, on Flickr

St Mary Le Strand by Andrey Senov, on Flickr

IMGP4979 by Matt Buck, on Flickr

St Paul’s Millennium Bridge & Light Trails by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Sign by Janne Räkköläinen, on Flickr

DSC_2306 by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Northbound Train, Northern Line, Leicester Square Tube Station, Cranbourn Street, City of Westminster, London, WC2H 0AP (1) by f1jherbert, on Flickr

The Shard at night by Rckr88, on Flickr

London, England by Travel Photography, on Flickr

View of City of London by ERIC MAK, on Flickr

London Victorians by David, on Flickr

DSC_0097 Estilo City Masquerade Champagne Affair At Château 6 Fulham Broadway London with Ash by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC5599 by Dave Jervis, on Flickr

No title, London 2012 by Sam Benari, on Flickr

The HMS Belfast by Herve Dulongcourty, on Flickr

[86347] City of London : Farringdon Street by Budby, on Flickr

004 str4 by patart00, on Flickr

Social Distancing - Marylebone Underground, London. by Paul Edwards, on Flickr

Middle Dock cityscape by Joe Dunckley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Westminster by Jane Sanders, on Flickr

Sky Garden by Jane Sanders, on Flickr

St Paul's Cathedral by Jane Sanders, on Flickr

Walkie Talkie at 20 Fenchurch Street by Jane Sanders, on Flickr

The City from across the Thames by It's No Game, on Flickr

Sanitised by John Kortland, on Flickr

_DSC5559 by Dave Jervis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City Of London Sunset by ben veasey, on Flickr

The Shard and London Bridge at Night by Anastasija M, on Flickr

Tower bridge at night by Jon Benham, on Flickr

City of London // December 2019 by Tim Bush, on Flickr

Walkie-Talkie Building....6O3A2486CR2A by dklaughman, on Flickr

Feet Together by Steve Nimmons, on Flickr

People from London n. 12 by Franco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Abellio - LT602 - LTZ1602 by Richard, on Flickr

London Skyline, Seen From the Tate Modern by Alexander C. Kafka, on Flickr

London by Night by littlestschnauzer, on Flickr

JHG_GFX50s-015451.jpg by Julian Gazzard, on Flickr

_DSC3908 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

Untitled by Charlie Dukes, on Flickr

The Singer @ Covent Garden by pallab seth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Soho London 2019 by Xav Beaumont, on Flickr

SNS on the back street. by Mitsushiro Nakagawa, on Flickr

Walk On The Wild Side by Kenaz.24, on Flickr

CT Plus - 2507 - SN16OHW - CTPlus-Group20170007 by Gary James Mitchelhill, on Flickr

Thames Panorama from Rotherhithe by Simon (Locked down for the duration), on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Derwisz, on Flickr

Windy Night at City of London &amp; Bankside Pier by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20200324T16-28-05Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200324T16-19-13Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Walking Away From Covent Garden Station by Mark Colvin, on Flickr

20200324T16-30-28Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200324T16-34-05Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200325T14-19-15Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200325T14-37-15Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200325T14-50-59Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Royal Albert Hall by Derwisz, on Flickr

Temple by Leo Reynolds, on Flickr

003 str3 by patart00, on Flickr

Sunset over the City of London by Bex Walton, on Flickr

DSC_0955-2 by andry rose, on Flickr

Look away now! by jeremyhughes, on Flickr

20200322T13-17-54Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Synapsid by Leo Reynolds, on Flickr

3 x Untitled by Leo Reynolds, on Flickr

Dreamy Bathroom by Leo Reynolds, on Flickr

Support for a Cloud [detail] by Leo Reynolds, on Flickr

The Black Horse by Leo Reynolds, on Flickr

Black Shed Expanded by Leo Reynolds, on Flickr

Lloyds Building by Felix Garcia Vila, on Flickr

20200326T15-44-40Z_1 by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canary Wharf - View From Top of Stave Hill, Rotherhithe, London SE!6 on Christmas Day, 25 December 2019 by Kam Hong Leung, on Flickr

The &quot;Gherkin&quot; building. London by Abariltur, on Flickr

Streets of London UK by Lynda Davey, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Emma Bernhoff, on Flickr

London by Night by littlestschnauzer, on Flickr

Primrose Hill by Ian Roberts, on Flickr

DSC_0244 Delightful Lady on her mobile phone London Bus route #23 Paddington to Liverpool Street at night-time by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

movement by Davide Ibiza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Look right by Tim Brown, on Flickr

20200329T12-48-39Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200329T12-52-49Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200329T12-53-18Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200329T13-00-08Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200329T13-05-27Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Light Smoker by John Kortland, on Flickr

Broadgate by slmimages, on Flickr

20200327T14-26-08Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bank by Alex-397, on Flickr

City Of London Sunset by ben veasey, on Flickr

HCT Group 2526 (SN66WRL) - route 26 - Bank by Alex-397, on Flickr

IMG_5141 by Andy Pitt, on Flickr

Focusing point by Jack Z., on Flickr

Four smiles by MagyarSteve, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Amazing pictures of people and streets.


----------



## christos-greece

Where&#x27;s Danni? - 200_0054a by Norman Craig, on Flickr

Follow the Red Line by E Zouboulis, on Flickr

London City Tour KV02USN by Richard Cutler, on Flickr

Pathways and Roadways by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr

City twighlight by Rob McCulloch (3 months on 3 months off), on Flickr

london - river scene (sea containers hotel) by thestreetphotograph, on Flickr

Stagecoach London (LT371 LTZ1371) on the 55 at Hoe Street by Tyler Duhaney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

london1 by Izabela Bełz, on Flickr

Arriva London HV104 (LJ13 FCA) || Wrightbus Gemini 2 B5LH || 29 || Trafalgar Square-Wood Green by London Buses On The Go, on Flickr

Filtered permeability at side street on Lea Bridge Road Cycle Route, London by Cian Ginty, on Flickr

Londres 2019.jpg by Stéphan Pradier, on Flickr

City Hall by Mark Higham, on Flickr

28.20200321.110512_032437 by mylesm00re, on Flickr

Streets of London by Lynda Davey, on Flickr

london8 by Izabela Bełz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20200402T15-17-17Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Sunset - Greenwich, London, UK by @davidgutierrez.co.uk, on Flickr

london1 by Izabela Bełz, on Flickr

london9 by Izabela Bełz, on Flickr

london7 by Izabela Bełz, on Flickr

london5 by Izabela Bełz, on Flickr

london6 by Izabela Bełz, on Flickr

London by Davide Zappettini, on Flickr

20200327T14-10-48Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_8242 City of London Spearmint Rhino Ladies in the Rain by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Old Street London 2020 by Xav Beaumont, on Flickr

Eleven and a Half by paddy_c., on Flickr

Canary Wharf by Jane Sanders, on Flickr

Admiralty Arch by jeremyhughes, on Flickr

Westminster by Andreas Lanz, on Flickr

Pram time by Tim Brown, on Flickr

Lollipop Guild by Tim Brown, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20200404T13-54-42Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

HMS Belfast and the Shard by Jane Sanders, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Jane Sanders, on Flickr

Southwark Cathedral by Jane Sanders, on Flickr

City Hall by Jane Sanders, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Jane Sanders, on Flickr

upstairs by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr

Look right by Tim Brown, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shard Light Show.... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by David Brossard, on Flickr

&quot;Sunrise&quot; Canary Wharf, London, UK by @davidgutierrez.co.uk, on Flickr

The City, Southwark Bridge and Bankside Pier by WLE 17, on Flickr

Lambeth Bridge by Mohamed Haykal, on Flickr

Isle of Dogs v2 by Gavin Smith, on Flickr

Pride London 2015 Photographer by Richard, on Flickr

Pride London 2015 by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

BT Tower from Westminster Cathedral - London by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

20200406T12-55-22Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200406T13-06-16Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200406T13-08-48Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200406T13-17-37Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200406T13-04-12Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Highwalk, Wood St, City 86-9d-41_2400 by Peter Marshall, on Flickr

20200405T12-49-41Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Many superb pics on here


----------



## christos-greece

London skyline at sunset by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

London at Night by Daniel Coyle, on Flickr

Sunrise Speeding! by Luke Goodway, on Flickr

Skyline (II)- Canary Wharf, London, UK by David Gutierrez, on Flickr

View from One Canada Square by Daniel Robinson, on Flickr

Cityscape of London by Sarah Ellacott, on Flickr

Material Girl by Michael Goldrei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Going underground by Toni Ertl, on Flickr

2007 July 25 : London UK by Chronomelogy, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by David Brossard, on Flickr

London City by Beverley Bell, on Flickr

Willesden Green Station by Simon, on Flickr

Shard by Kev Wood, on Flickr

Notting Hill Carnival 2018 by Caroline Lessire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_1422a by Clive A Brown, on Flickr

DSC_1416a by Clive A Brown, on Flickr

DSC_1417a by Clive A Brown, on Flickr

DSC_1401a by Clive A Brown, on Flickr

DSC_1409a by Clive A Brown, on Flickr

Old and New by paddy_c., on Flickr

guardian of the city by Lawrence Sanger, on Flickr

The Girls by Gerry Walden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

BT Tower by Trevor Hicks, on Flickr

Central London by Javed Mirza, on Flickr

London by night by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

Can&#x27;t keep up with the changes! by chris, on Flickr

National Gallery by Derwisz, on Flickr

London Baby by Martin, on Flickr

Sim by Pollianna Jamacaru, on Flickr

_NEF7657 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Scala Street. 20181005T16-21-49Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

1 Coleman Street by MagyarSteve, on Flickr

St. Paul&#x27;s Cathedral by Alexander Golder, on Flickr

DSC_1422a by Clive A Brown, on Flickr

Primrose Hill by Anthony Kernich, on Flickr

London from above by SouthpawCaptures, on Flickr

Phone box by Steve Simpson, on Flickr

SOL 180 by Thierry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Regent Street by Iván Calamonte, on Flickr

London Night by Luca Campioni, on Flickr

London Eye - London, UK by @davidgutierrez.co.uk, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Alex Tomaras, on Flickr

Big Ben and Westminster Bridge by Eric Hagemann, on Flickr

Middle Dock cityscape by Joe Dunckley, on Flickr

The City seen from the Tate Modern. by choyfoto, on Flickr

Beautiful busker in Covent Garden by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC07601.jpg by Cubs Fan 812, on Flickr

_DSC3373 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

London May 2019 by Tally Stanley, on Flickr

Trinity House by amipal, on Flickr

Keep Eternity Alive by diMMilan PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

tower bridge by nzfisher, on Flickr

DSC_9694 by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London by Vladi Vascalup, on Flickr

City twighlight by Rob McCulloch (3 months on 3 months off), on Flickr

The Shard by safc1965, on Flickr

A view from London Eye by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Charing Cross by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Blog290518-DSC_2711-BnW by Reza Masoudi Nejad, on Flickr

The Proposal by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr

20 Fenchurch Street aka Walkie Talkie building by Ian Press, on Flickr

London city - the iconic St Paul’s by Lucy Standen, on Flickr

2019-08-08 Canon PowerShot SX40 HS F4.5 30.4 mm : London, Cityscape_1 by Nomadic Mark, on Flickr

London by the Thames by Andrew Lalchan, on Flickr

Shoreditch/Liverpool Street/SouthBank - Oct 2019 by Tim Bush, on Flickr

Somerset House by Julia Fuchs, on Flickr

Notting Hill Carnival 2018 - Drummers in the Rain by pallab seth, on Flickr

IMG_9655 by mark mac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London City 181109068 by Bill Cheadle, on Flickr

Big Ben by Andreas Lanz, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Andrew, on Flickr

JHG_GFX50s-015451.jpg by Julian Gazzard, on Flickr

_DSC3908 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

red busses of London by zwiick, on Flickr

Untitled by Charlie Dukes, on Flickr

20180706-IMG_3893 by Roger Thelwell, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Again - a superb collection.


----------



## christos-greece

B I R D @ Millennium Bridge by Sanjay Bhatia, on Flickr

_DSC3373 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Andrew, on Flickr

倫敦街景 by Wei-Te Wong, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Lajos Márkus, on Flickr

"Sunrise" Canary Wharf, London, UK by David Gutierrez, on Flickr

tower bridge by nzfisher, on Flickr

Walking up the aisle to St Paul's by Amy Feldtmann, on Flickr

Out of Step in Tooley Street by Jerry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Street Dancing by Rob Howard, on Flickr

Tower Bridge - London by Robbert Ladan, on Flickr

Walkie-Talkie Building....6O3A2486CR2A by dklaughman, on Flickr

London city at Night by Anastasija M, on Flickr

Buckingham Palace façade & The Balcony by I.C. Papachristos, MD, on Flickr

City Skyline by Geoff Henson, on Flickr

JHG_GFX50s-015451.jpg by Julian Gazzard, on Flickr

London Skyline, Seen From the Tate Modern by Alexander C. Kafka, on Flickr

20190915T12-01-10Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20200508T13-13-54Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

TIEMPO by MyWorldVision-CarlosInfanteLuna-, on Flickr

20200508T13-11-40Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200508T13-14-36Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200508T13-16-14Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200508T13-19-06Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200508T13-16-42Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200508T13-42-01Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20200508T14-02-30Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200508T14-00-28Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200508T14-05-13Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200508T14-19-26Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200508T14-02-49Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200508T13-55-59Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200508T14-14-50Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

The Big Smoke by STREET2020, on Flickr

20200507T14-29-40Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200506T14-39-02Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Thames Barrier (IV), London, UK by @davidgutierrez.co.uk, on Flickr

The City by Derwisz, on Flickr

London Shard by Bajo Rogan, on Flickr

Trinity House by amipal, on Flickr

London by the Thames by Andrew Lalchan, on Flickr

Shoreditch High Street Station by Gary Etchell, on Flickr

The Shard and London Bridge at Night by Anastasija M, on Flickr

Focusing point by Jack Z., on Flickr

Kings Cross/Bloomsbury/Covent Garden by Tim Bush, on Flickr

20190805T11-07-43Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Red Sunday, 15.07.2018 by Bart Azare, on Flickr

20160507-154508 [IMG_4512] Regent's Park by DruhScoff, on Flickr

Londres bn_0060 by Joan, on Flickr

Bulls Eye by Sebastian Scholl, on Flickr

London Eye - View from Whitehall (HX100V) August 2011 by markdbaynham, on Flickr

Tower of London by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Happiness is a habit by Ldnstrtpix, on Flickr

Skyline by Nigel Hopes, on Flickr

Enid Street, Bermondsey by Simon (Locked down for the duration), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Shard and London Bridge at Night by Anastasija M, on Flickr

City of London // December 2019 by Tim Bush, on Flickr

City Of London Sunset by ben veasey, on Flickr

HCT Group 2526 (SN66WRL) - route 26 - Bank by Alex-397, on Flickr

IMG_5141 by Andy Pitt, on Flickr

Focusing point by Jack Z., on Flickr

Four smiles by MagyarSteve, on Flickr

That Used To Be My Job ! by John Kortland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC5607 by Dave Jervis, on Flickr

No title, London 2012 by Sam Benari, on Flickr

The HMS Belfast by Herve Dulongcourty, on Flickr

[86347] City of London : Farringdon Street by Budby, on Flickr

004 str4 by patart00, on Flickr

Social Distancing - Marylebone Underground, London. by Paul Edwards, on Flickr

Middle Dock cityscape by Joe Dunckley, on Flickr

Walkie-Talkie Building....6O3A2486CR2A by dklaughman, on Flickr

Soho London 2019 by Xav Beaumont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

'Paula Agnes' by [email protected], on Flickr

"Sunrise" Canary Wharf, London, UK by David Gutierrez, on Flickr

Traffic by Jim Nix, on Flickr

Stagecoach Oxford Tube 50265 - T60 UBE by Hullian OneEleven, on Flickr

Architectural mix by Andreas Lanz, on Flickr

Buckingham Palace façade &amp; The Balcony by I.C. Papachristos, MD, Ret., on Flickr

City Skyline by Geoff Henson, on Flickr

City skyline by It's No Game, on Flickr

Street Dancing by Rob Howard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20200623T14-16-22Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200624T15-02-19Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Down on the bank of the Thames by MagyarSteve, on Flickr

Rutland Hotel and Caledonian Hotel, West End, New Town, Edinburgh, Scotland by Billy Wilson, on Flickr

Looking Ahead by James Neeley, on Flickr

City Framed by Jon Herbert, on Flickr

St Paul&#x27;s Cathedral (Canon EOS 70D &amp; EF-S 17-55mm f2.8 Zoom) (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr

London from above by Jason Bain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20200627T14-21-11Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Lines and Reflection by Arwuth Watchanapraphan, on Flickr

Stratford Regeneration by Richard, on Flickr

Cityscape, London by Nigel Harris, on Flickr

St Mary&#x27;s Church London by Teseum, on Flickr

Chiltern Firehouse by Teseum, on Flickr

Walker Art Gallery, Liverpool by Tony Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Street cat, Islington by Alex JD, on Flickr

20200626T14-49-02Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Ring, Boxing Club, Great Suffolk Street by Simon, on Flickr

DSC_1316 City of London Bus Route #76 Bishopsgate Roadworks at Liverpool Street Railway Station by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Bank by Alex-397, on Flickr

City Of London Sunset by ben veasey, on Flickr

HCT Group 2526 (SN66WRL) - route 26 - Bank by Alex-397, on Flickr

IMG_5141 by Andy Pitt, on Flickr

Focusing point by Jack Z., on Flickr

20200613T14-59-30Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200620T14-18-21Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

LONDRE LONDON UK (173) by hube.marc, on Flickr

LONDRE LONDON UK (174) by hube.marc, on Flickr

LONDRE LONDON UK (175) by hube.marc, on Flickr

LONDRE LONDON UK (182) by hube.marc, on Flickr

LONDRE LONDON UK (189) by hube.marc, on Flickr

2rism / UK by eejah AN-jee, on Flickr

&quot;Gimmee Some Money Or I Will Bring The Pigeons Back To Shit On You&quot; by standhisround, on Flickr

AH2B8433 by Krysto Bea, on Flickr

Band On The Run by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canary Wharf from Blackwall Basin - London by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

Leadenhall market by ERIC MAK, on Flickr

Protesters march across Vauxhall Bridge by Joshua Windsor, on Flickr

The Scoop by Jim Nix, on Flickr

Thames by sunset by Jussi Toivanen, on Flickr

Crowds outside the US Embassy by Joshua Windsor, on Flickr

201905 _DSC0955-2.jpg by Jerome COLOMBO, on Flickr

Distortion by Philip Dean, on Flickr

&quot;Gimmee Some Money Or I Will Bring The Pigeons Back To Shit On You&quot; by standhisround, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tower Bridge by Andrew, on Flickr

A view from London Eye by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Sun To The East by Jon Herbert, on Flickr

Vauxhall Bridge by L S Monaghan, on Flickr

London City by Udo, on Flickr

Trafalgar Square Tourists by Richard, on Flickr

Baker Street by Geoff France, on Flickr

23.2013 - London - Millenium Bridge by Pawel Tomaszewicz, on Flickr

. by Stéphane Dégremont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Crowds outside the US Embassy by Joshua Windsor, on Flickr

London May 8 2020 by seantgUK, on Flickr

London May 21 2020 by seantgUK, on Flickr

London May 22 2020 by seantgUK, on Flickr

London May 22 2020 by seantgUK, on Flickr

London May 22 2020 by seantgUK, on Flickr

Shoot The City by Sean Batten, on Flickr

20200703T14-13-16Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

DSC_4289 The Bricklayer&#x27;s Arms English Pub Rivington Street Shoreditch London with Charming Brazilian Artist Suzanna by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20200704T13-31-57Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200701T15-16-59Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

AH2B8433 by Krysto Bea, on Flickr

SEe13 LJ66CFM by David Whiteley, on Flickr

Batman by Elena Cabello, on Flickr

Beware Of Dragon by diMMilan PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

A young protester stands on top of traffic lights by Joshua Windsor, on Flickr

DSC_4562 Shoreditch London Old Street and City Road Silicon Roundabout. This is the most Diabolical Road Works that have been in progress for many months. There is a huge detour for Pedestrians walking along Old Street with total priority given to Cyclist by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20200629T14-38-33Z_1 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Downtown by Teseum, on Flickr

London Skyline by Pietro, on Flickr

Ghost Town by Jon Parkins, on Flickr

Crowds over Millenium bridge in London with St Paul&#x27;s Cathedral in the background by Andrés García, on Flickr

Walkie Talkie building....6O3A2380A by dklaughman, on Flickr

Schneider-Kreuznach Retina-Xenar 2.8/50 by Fotószeres, on Flickr

Chit Chat by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20200630T14-26-26Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

B I R D @ Millennium Bridge by Sanjay Bhatia, on Flickr

_DSC3373 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Andrew, on Flickr

倫敦街景 by Wei-Te Wong, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Lajos Márkus, on Flickr

"Sunrise" Canary Wharf, London, UK by David Gutierrez, on Flickr

tower bridge by nzfisher, on Flickr

Walking up the aisle to St Paul's by Amy Feldtmann, on Flickr

Out of Step in Tooley Street by Jerry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Trafalgar Square, London WC2 by edk7, on Flickr

Hotel UK by Dorsett City, London, on Flickr

Vauxhall from Westminster Cathedral - London by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

Shard Sunset by Ross, on Flickr

Cityscape, London by Nigel Harris, on Flickr

London by Pierre Blaché, on Flickr

London by Filippo Vittori, on Flickr

DSCF0966 by Stephen Percival, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London by Siglinde, on Flickr

London skyline at sunset by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

London at Night by Daniel Coyle, on Flickr

Skyline (II)- Canary Wharf, London, UK by David Gutierrez, on Flickr

View from One Canada Square by Daniel Robinson, on Flickr

Cityscape of London by Sarah Ellacott, on Flickr

Material Girl by Michael Goldrei, on Flickr

Dicapria RS IMG_0698 by James Webb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20190805T11-07-43Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Citscape of London by Sarah Ellacott, on Flickr

London Shard by Bajo Rogan, on Flickr

Canary Wharf by Paul Mitchell, on Flickr

London by the Thames by Andrew Lalchan, on Flickr

&quot;Sunrise&quot; Canary Wharf, London, UK by @davidgutierrez.co.uk, on Flickr

Traffic by Jim Nix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC7095CR by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

_DSC7141CR. by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

_DSC7202CR by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

_DSC7165CR by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

_DSC7173CR by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

Fri 21st September 2018 by Toby Connor, on Flickr

20200710T14-24-35Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

DSC_9590 by Will, on Flickr

Dicapria RS IMG_0692 by James Webb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

8 August 2016 - LK04EKX - Maida Vale by Rhys Samuel, on Flickr

Silky Gold Morning... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

London skyline by Laura Page, on Flickr

DSC_3469a by Clive A Brown, on Flickr

Spring sky over Canary Wharf by RJS London, on Flickr

Nature Light Painting... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

The Lockdown Diaries: Serpentine Swans by Bryan Appleyard, on Flickr

IMG_0269.jpg by Adrian Scottow, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Superb pics again - Christos.


----------



## christos-greece

Street Dancing by Rob Howard, on Flickr

Tower Bridge - London by Robbert Ladan, on Flickr

Walkie-Talkie Building....6O3A2486CR2A by dklaughman, on Flickr

London city at Night by Anastasija M, on Flickr

Buckingham Palace façade & The Balcony by I.C. Papachristos, MD, on Flickr

City Skyline by Geoff Henson, on Flickr

JHG_GFX50s-015451.jpg by Julian Gazzard, on Flickr

London Skyline, Seen From the Tate Modern by Alexander C. Kafka, on Flickr

20190915T12-01-10Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Abellio London Caetano e.city gold 1533 BV10 GUK on Buckingham palace road on the C10 by megadriver2012, on Flickr

View-From- One-Tree-Hill-Vista-Point-In-Greenwich-Park-On-Isle-Of-Dods-With-Canary-Wharf by Visit London Events, on Flickr

City View by Gary Etchell, on Flickr

Urban Nature.... by Mark Wilkins, on Flickr

DSC_5007 City of London Lloyds and Skyscraper Construction by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Blackfriars Bridge by Neil Stevens, on Flickr

Piccadilly Circus 13jul18 by richardbw9, on Flickr

London 2020 by Marc Bayona Bardaji, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

3 by Richard, on Flickr

Untitled by Nickolay Romensky, on Flickr

DSC_5023a by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

London Street by Bruno Almeida, on Flickr

68012 at London Marylebone by Wibble Whitehead, on Flickr

The Shard from Walbrook Wharf by Aimee Gamble-Milner, on Flickr

Blackwell Basin, London. by Milan Gonda, on Flickr

Urban Nature.... by Mark Wilkins, on Flickr

Missing Pieces by Lindsey S, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by David Vercruysse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Puddle - South Bank, London, UK by @davidgutierrez.co.uk, on Flickr

London Shard by Bajo Rogan, on Flickr

Trinity House by amipal, on Flickr

London by the Thames by Andrew Lalchan, on Flickr

Shoreditch High Street Station by Gary Etchell, on Flickr

The Shard and London Bridge at Night by Anastasija M, on Flickr

London cityscape B/W by Sorin Itu, on Flickr

Kings Cross/Bloomsbury/Covent Garden by Tim Bush, on Flickr

20190915T12-01-10Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20200807T09-51-51Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200807T10-16-54Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200807T10-18-32Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200807T10-28-00Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200807T11-00-38Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200807T10-31-48Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Coloumns by Eren Urey, on Flickr

20200804T13-53-16Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200804T14-37-29Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Go Ahead London Metrobus - WHV65 - BF65WJN by Richard, on Flickr

Stagecoach London - 36612 - YX16OKP by Richard, on Flickr

Stagecoach London - 36552 LX12DKE - 19803 LX11BJF by Richard, on Flickr

Go Ahead London Metrobus - 184 - YX62DZU by Richard, on Flickr

Go Ahead London Metrobus - WHV73 - BF65WKA by Richard, on Flickr

20200808T10-01-12Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200808T14-01-14Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

#streetwalk #london #westminster by Pe Pr, on Flickr

DSC_5402a Shoreditch London Rivington Street Lady in Denim Blue Jeans and Low Cut Top by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_5449a by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Whispers Of Friars by diMMilan PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

20200622 - 9428 - Stagecoach East London - Enviro 400 MMC - No 11360 - Route 25 - Ilford High Road (by Hainault Street) - Ilford by Mr Mildenhall, on Flickr

20200808T10-26-36Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

The Walkie Talkie by Graham Robinson, on Flickr

20200808T10-47-04Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

At Night by Simone Mertens, on Flickr

London, Buckingham Palace by David Almeida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tower Bridge by Emma Bernhoff, on Flickr

Abellio - LT602 - LTZ1602 by Richard, on Flickr

Corner Shop, Boundary Road, Walthamstow by Simon, on Flickr

IMGP2858 by Matt Buck, on Flickr

Holland House by Hazel Simpson, on Flickr

Walking at night in London is fun by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, on Flickr

Resist by Richard, on Flickr

London, Buckingham Palace by David Almeida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown by Teseum, on Flickr

Go Ahead London | Enviro 400 by LT52WUP, on Flickr

Watling Street by Geoff Henson, on Flickr

Tower Bridge Colour by Tony Howsham, on Flickr

London by David Almeida, on Flickr

Untitled by Marco Cassé, on Flickr

City Inspectre by Victor Allan, on Flickr

Walk by Eren Urey, on Flickr

20200809T13-02-16Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200809T13-01-13Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Piccadilly circus by john douglass, on Flickr

Tower Bridge - and such detail in the distance! by James Scantlebury, on Flickr

Tower Bridge, London by Loïc Brohard, on Flickr

The Shard by Jason Bain, on Flickr

Morning Light Orchestra... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

Westminster Bridge 2 by Joanne Hawes, on Flickr

City twighlight by Rob McCulloch (3 months on 3 months off), on Flickr

20200606T12-31-46Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Streets of London by Samanta Rahman, on Flickr

Crossing paths by MagyarSteve, on Flickr

Jump by Uber by MagyarSteve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Big Ben and Houses of parliament, London by Qatar Airways, on Flickr

Canary Wharf by ERIC MAK, on Flickr

City Inspectre by Victor Allan, on Flickr

London Aug 2 2020 by seantgUK, on Flickr

_MG_8366-1 by Abdul thompson, on Flickr

Protesters march across Vauxhall Bridge by Joshua Windsor, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by David Vercruysse, on Flickr

The Gherkin by Jason Bain, on Flickr

201905 _DSC0955-2.jpg by Jerome COLOMBO, on Flickr

c37 - London by John Ellis, on Flickr

Smiling by PD3., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ECP_1468 by Craig Parkinson, on Flickr

Thames and the London Eye, London, UK by Kelly Buchanan, on Flickr

Walking down the steps in Sky Garden, London by Wajid Qureshi, on Flickr

London by David Almeida, on Flickr

Watch my technique! by Tiigra, on Flickr

HDR-Photography-Dancing-Dolphin-Presetpro.com by Tim Martin, on Flickr

JEH198K by PD3., on Flickr

Belsize Road, NW6 by Tetramesh, on Flickr

Rebecca-5 by Ham Patel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20200623T14-16-22Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200624T15-02-19Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Down on the bank of the Thames by MagyarSteve, on Flickr

Rutland Hotel and Caledonian Hotel, West End, New Town, Edinburgh, Scotland by Billy Wilson, on Flickr

Looking Ahead by James Neeley, on Flickr

City Framed by Jon Herbert, on Flickr

St Paul&#x27;s Cathedral (Canon EOS 70D &amp; EF-S 17-55mm f2.8 Zoom) (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr

London from above by Jason Bain, on Flickr

Cityscape, London by Nigel Harris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Street cat, Islington by Alex JD, on Flickr

City Framed by Jon Herbert, on Flickr

London from above by Jason Bain, on Flickr

City Of London Sunset by ben veasey, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Andrew, on Flickr

Canary Wharf from Blackwall Basin - London by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

AH2B8433 by Krysto Bea, on Flickr

20200613T14-59-30Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200626T14-49-02Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Piccadilly circus by john douglass, on Flickr

DSCF5327-7 by Ldnstrtpix, on Flickr

London Borough of Islington (#5861) by Fran Simó, on Flickr

Stik,Street Art, Shoreditch by Ian Roberts, on Flickr

Night by Morgan Tb, on Flickr

Tower Bridge, London by Loïc Brohard, on Flickr

St Paul&#x27;s Cathedral (Canon EOS 70D &amp; EF-S 17-55mm f2.8 Zoom) (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr

The Shard by Jason Bain, on Flickr

Untitled by Alan Saturnus, on Flickr

“Life Is Only a Reflection of What We Allow Ourselves to See” by wizard cg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC1235.jpg by Steve Marley, on Flickr

20190716-Hot in the City by Damien Walmsley, on Flickr

Willesden Green Station by Simon, on Flickr

London City Night Colours by Dannis van der Heiden, on Flickr

30 Best things to do in London by William Koster, on Flickr

London Night Sky by hai guan, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Andrew, on Flickr

London city photos by stephen bywater, on Flickr

IMG_4928 by mark mac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSF1696 by Michael Eleftheriades, on Flickr

DSF1698 by Michael Eleftheriades, on Flickr

DSF1701 by Michael Eleftheriades, on Flickr

DSF1699 by Michael Eleftheriades, on Flickr

DSF1706 by Michael Eleftheriades, on Flickr

DSF1724 by Michael Eleftheriades, on Flickr

DSF1735 by Michael Eleftheriades, on Flickr

20200817T13-56-45Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

London - Canary Wharf by Michael Kemper, on Flickr

20200814T14-15-31Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20200820T13-49-47Z_1 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200820T14-10-20Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Mile End Road by Simon, on Flickr

TwentyTwo (22 Bishopgate), Cheesegrater (Leadenhall Building), Gherkin (30 St. Mary&#x27;s Axe) and Walkie-Talkie (20 Fenchurch Street), City of London, EC3 (5) by f1jherbert, on Flickr

TwentyTwo (22 Bishopgate), Cheesegrater (Leadenhall Building), Gherkin (30 St. Mary&#x27;s Axe) and Walkie-Talkie (20 Fenchurch Street), City of London, EC3 (2) by f1jherbert, on Flickr

TwentyTwo (22 Bishopgate), Cheesegrater (Leadenhall Building), Gherkin (30 St. Mary&#x27;s Axe) and Walkie-Talkie (20 Fenchurch Street), City of London, EC3 (4) by f1jherbert, on Flickr

TwentyTwo (22 Bishopgate), Cheesegrater (Leadenhall Building), Gherkin (30 St. Mary&#x27;s Axe) and Walkie-Talkie (20 Fenchurch Street), City of London, EC3 (9) by f1jherbert, on Flickr

Walkie-Talkie (20 Fenchurch Street), Cheesegrater (Leadenhall Building, Scalpel (52 Lime Street) and Gherkin (30 St. Mary&#x27;s Axe), City of London EC3 (2) by f1jherbert, on Flickr

City View by mark smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_4289 The Bricklayer&#x27;s Arms English Pub Rivington Street Shoreditch London with Charming Brazilian Artist Suzanna by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Rutland Hotel and Caledonian Hotel, West End, New Town, Edinburgh, Scotland by Billy Wilson, on Flickr

London from above by Jason Bain, on Flickr

City Of London Sunset by ben veasey, on Flickr

Canary Wharf from Blackwall Basin - London by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

The Scoop by Jim Nix, on Flickr

A view from London Eye by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Baker Street by Geoff France, on Flickr

Street cat, Islington by Alex JD, on Flickr

20200703T14-13-16Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20200822T12-22-39Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Couple in sunglasses by rebwar fatah, on Flickr

The Shard by The Ultimate Photographer, on Flickr

Porsche 991 GT2 RS by Jack de Gier, on Flickr

The London Eye by nikita kolinz, on Flickr

Thames Embankment London by Andr&#x27;e Van de Cappelle, on Flickr

DSC_8822_ by jhellender, on Flickr

Summer in Dublin by through the lens of Cityswift, on Flickr

follow me by Jim Nix, on Flickr

Very funny, Central London, August 2020 by rebwar fatah, on Flickr

20200821T13-21-15Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London by Vladi Vascalup, on Flickr

Canary Wharf, London, England, UK by godrick, on Flickr

City twighlight by Rob McCulloch (3 months on 3 months off), on Flickr

London08 by Looking Pixel, on Flickr

Emirates Skyline , London by safc1965, on Flickr

A view from London Eye by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Extinction Rebellion - DSCF0196a by Norman Craig, on Flickr

Blog290518-DSC_2711-BnW by Reza Masoudi Nejad, on Flickr

The Proposal by Richard, on Flickr

DSC_9693 by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London by Derwisz, on Flickr

CP2_2960 by Craig Parkinson, on Flickr

London Skyline by Emma Bernhoff, on Flickr

Holland House by Hazel Simpson, on Flickr

Zoom In The City by Jon Herbert, on Flickr

A view from London Eye by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

Towers old and new by The Commuter Consultant, on Flickr

AH2B8351-Modifier by Krysto Bea, on Flickr

Lady in Green. by Mark, on Flickr

Stay at the yellow line girl by Leo Hidalgo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Millennium bridge, London by Vladi Vascalup, on Flickr

Canary Wharf, London, England, UK by godrick, on Flickr

IMG_4448 by Sean Creamer, on Flickr

City twighlight by Rob McCulloch (3 months on 3 months off), on Flickr

London08 by Looking Pixel, on Flickr

Emirates Skyline , London by safc1965, on Flickr

London by Fabrizio Pisoni, on Flickr

London by Fabrizio Pisoni, on Flickr

Crossing paths by MagyarSteve, on Flickr

Quenching by MagyarSteve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tower Bridge by Stephan Rudolph, on Flickr

St Paul&#x27;s Cathedral / Nov 2019 by Images George Rex, on Flickr

Sunrise Speeding! by Luke Goodway, on Flickr

London skyline at sunset by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

London City Night Colours by Dannis van der Heiden, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Andrew, on Flickr

Taxi in London by @Malik Dahoui, on Flickr

The way home... by Fred Knox-Hooke, on Flickr

P8031084 by phastflyer, on Flickr

P8031093 by phastflyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20200714T14-13-51Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

2019-10-17: Reflecting Bank Junction by psyxjaw, on Flickr

Canary Wharf by night by Patrik Horvath, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by aneez ahmed shahulhameed, on Flickr

Crinkle cut by Simon White, on Flickr

Financial District. London by Igor Zalbidea, on Flickr

Millennium Bridge. London by Igor Zalbidea, on Flickr

CT Plus | Enviro 400H City by blakey135, on Flickr

Tall city buildings by Tony Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Tower Bridge &amp; City Hall by Alan Taylor, on Flickr

20200717T14-07-31Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20201005T13-13-13Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Thank you! by Justin Perkins, on Flickr

_K1_5586 by Clive Carter, on Flickr

City of London at dusk by Phil Henry, on Flickr

St Paul&#x27;s Cathedral, Sermon Lane by Stephen Caffull, on Flickr

The City Across the Thames by Malcolm Parsley, on Flickr

Milk Street by Rob Telford, on Flickr

London street portrait with Mary by Andy Davidson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20191116T14-00-07Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20191114T15-03-07Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

35349 by Ben Abel, on Flickr

Monument Underground Station, King William Street, City of London (2) by f1jherbert, on Flickr

20190422 - 4035 - London City Tours - DAF DB250LF Plaxton President - No DLP242 - Route C7 - Aldwych - London by Mr Mildenhall, on Flickr

London at Night by Daniel Coyle, on Flickr

Sunrise Speeding! by Luke Goodway, on Flickr

LT810 LTZ1810 by PD3., on Flickr

London Skyline | London | UK by Darkcloud Photography, on Flickr

Notting Hill Carnival 2018 by Caroline Lessire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

LW09LHM Mercedes Sprinter POV of City of London Police by Ian Press, on Flickr

2020-09-01: Facing The Sunset by psyxjaw, on Flickr

2020-09-01: Bishopsgate Looming by psyxjaw, on Flickr

2020-09-01: Down Cheapside by psyxjaw, on Flickr

2020-09-01: View To Monument by psyxjaw, on Flickr

2020-09-01: Catching The Last Rays by psyxjaw, on Flickr

2020-09-01: Empty Road by psyxjaw, on Flickr

Cucumber by Christian Leyk, on Flickr

Reflecting the City - London City Hall by Luke Agbaimoni, on Flickr

Canary Wharf by Garron Nicholls, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The City #8 by Lucie Ongena, on Flickr

Trevelyan Square, Leeds, England by Billy Wilson, on Flickr

Kirkgate Market, Leeds, England by Billy Wilson, on Flickr

The General Elliott Public House, Leeds, England by Billy Wilson, on Flickr

Corn Exchange, Leeds, England by Billy Wilson, on Flickr

County Arcade Complex, Leeds, England by Billy Wilson, on Flickr

AH2B8351-Modifier by Krysto Bea, on Flickr

Preparing to Jump In by Steve Swayne, on Flickr

Directie &amp; Co @ Greenwich &amp; Docklands International festival by Don Blandford, on Flickr

Stay at the yellow line girl by Leo Hidalgo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London23_0601 by Cecilia Rey from G+, on Flickr

IMG_9655 by mark mac, on Flickr

London Skyline by David Berger, on Flickr

City of London Skyline as Night Approaches (Canon EOS 70D &amp; EF-S 17-55mm f2.8 Zoom) (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr

River Thames View (Canon EOS 70D &amp; EF-85mm f1.8 Prime) (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr

The Shard by Jason Bain, on Flickr

Big Ben by Lauren Potempa, on Flickr

South Bank, River Thames, London, England by Catherine Poh Huay Tan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Ring, Boxing Club, Great Suffolk Street by Simon, on Flickr

DSC_1316 City of London Bus Route #76 Bishopsgate Roadworks at Liverpool Street Railway Station by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Bank by Alex-397, on Flickr

City Of London Sunset by ben veasey, on Flickr

HCT Group 2526 (SN66WRL) - route 26 - Bank by Alex-397, on Flickr

IMG_5141 by Andy Pitt, on Flickr

Focusing point by Jack Z., on Flickr

20200613T14-59-30Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200620T14-18-21Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20200807T09-51-51Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200807T10-16-54Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200807T10-18-32Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200807T10-28-00Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200807T11-00-38Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200807T10-31-48Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Coloumns by Eren Urey, on Flickr

20200804T13-53-16Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200804T14-37-29Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Baker Street Underground Station by David Sheales, on Flickr

Baker Street Underground Station by David Sheales, on Flickr

Baker Street Underground Station by David Sheales, on Flickr

Baker Street Underground Station by David Sheales, on Flickr

Liverpool Street station by Matt Brown, on Flickr

DSC_5662 Alesha from Jamaica out on the Town 2016 Yellow Audi R8 Spyder Quattro V10 S-A Sports Car R8 DN U Petticoat Lane Sunday Street Market The Duke of Wellington English Pub Toynbee Street Spitalfields London by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Sales &amp; Repair by Malcolm Smith, on Flickr

20201020T14-26-51Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20201019T14-45-15Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tower Bridge by David Brossard, on Flickr

London City by Beverley Bell, on Flickr

Shad Thames and its cobbled streets. by Val Pix, on Flickr

Crocker House by Paul, on Flickr

Sentinel by Thomas Harris, on Flickr

_DSC3373 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

Shard by Kev Wood, on Flickr

Notting Hill Carnival 2018 by Caroline Lessire, on Flickr

Frazzled by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_7095 London Bus Route #135 Shoreditch Great Eastern Street Ladies Out on the Town Hen Night by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Shad Thames and its cobbled streets. by Val Pix, on Flickr

London08 by Looking Pixel, on Flickr

Crocker House by Paul, on Flickr

City Heights by Nathan Hammonds, on Flickr

Sentinel by Thomas Harris, on Flickr

Hollyhocks by Anna Heath, on Flickr

Walking around Hackney by Daniel, on Flickr

City Skyline by davepickettphotographer, on Flickr

_IMG5971 by grigorios skaltsas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Protesters block a road in front of police by Joshua Windsor, on Flickr

A B E - SN64WKG by Richard, on Flickr

Tunnel, Barbican, City of London, London, England by Joe Price, on Flickr

Chepstow Villas - Scooter by C D, on Flickr

Looking Up. More London, London, England by Joe Price, on Flickr

Cosina 3.5-4.5/19-35 MC by Fotószeres, on Flickr

Night, Girl and the Dolphin Fountain, Tower Bridge, London, England by Joe Price, on Flickr

Auto Promura 5/300 by Fotószeres, on Flickr

DSC_7411a City of London Hackett British men’s clothing by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Afternoon Delight by John Kortland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Avoid the Coronoid by Jon Parkins, on Flickr

London (2016) by Tony Winward, on Flickr

London April 5 2020 by seantgUK, on Flickr

London at Night from the River Thames with St Pauls showing Rembrance Images by John Blowes, on Flickr

City of London skyline by mindweld, on Flickr

Saint Alphage 2018 - City of London 1024 x 768 (2) by Barryoneoff, on Flickr

Gotham London by pippigar, on Flickr

IMG_18380 by mudsharkalex, on Flickr

Alone by Geoff Henson, on Flickr

London: Covent Garden by Lee Sullivan, on Flickr

4980-4980 CLAIRE DANES - CHi by Milk Cocoa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Festival of Colors... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

September London Sunset (1 of 5) by John Linford, on Flickr

Canary Wharf from Asda Isle of Dogs Superstore car park - Crossharbour, Docklands, London E14 by edk7, on Flickr

The Old Dawn by Anthony Khoo, on Flickr

Cosina 3.5-4.5/19-35 MC by Fotószeres, on Flickr

London Skyline by Rhisiart ap Cymru, on Flickr

Auto Promura 5/300 by Fotószeres, on Flickr

Auto Promura 5/300 by Fotószeres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_7298 Summer See Thru Fashion Watling Street London by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

IMG by Morgan Tb, on Flickr

Year of the Mask - Rush Hour Re-Imagined by Theunis Viljoen LRPS, on Flickr

AH2B8430 by Krysto Bea, on Flickr

Tower Bridge - and such detail in the distance! by James Scantlebury, on Flickr

Leadenhall Market by Teseum, on Flickr

Tower Bridge, London by Loïc Brohard, on Flickr

The Shard by Jason Bain, on Flickr

We Do Deliveroo by MagyarSteve, on Flickr

20200606T12-16-19Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200602T14-30-03Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20200624T15-02-19Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Down on the bank of the Thames by MagyarSteve, on Flickr

Rutland Hotel and Caledonian Hotel, West End, New Town, Edinburgh, Scotland by Billy Wilson, on Flickr

Looking Ahead by James Neeley, on Flickr

City Framed by Jon Herbert, on Flickr

St Paul&#x27;s Cathedral (Canon EOS 70D &amp; EF-S 17-55mm f2.8 Zoom) (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr

London from above by Jason Bain, on Flickr

Walker Art Gallery, Liverpool by Tony Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Canary Wharf from Blackwall Basin - London by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

&quot;Gimmee Some Money Or I Will Bring The Pigeons Back To Shit On You&quot; by standhisround, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cadogan Pier | Logopolis locations | Doctor Who-11 by Paul *****, on Flickr

B I R D @ Millennium Bridge by Sanjay Bhatia, on Flickr

London May 2019 by Tally Stanley, on Flickr

London Night Sky by hai guan, on Flickr

City of London by Mary Fletcher, on Flickr

2018-03-03 London Eye 12 by John Carter, on Flickr

London in symmetry by Mark Higham, on Flickr

Blackfriars 20190529-IMG_8984-Edit by Roger Thelwell, on Flickr

20190301T15-06-49Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Galfie by Garry Knight, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Skyline at Dawn by Django969, on Flickr

A rather green Regents Canal. by Phil Amesbury, on Flickr

AH2B8477 by Krysto Bea, on Flickr

2020-05-24: The Life Of The City Is Changing, The Shops Can&#x27;t Work From Home So Many Will Never Reopen by psyxjaw, on Flickr

AH2B8446 by Krysto Bea, on Flickr

London Blue Hour by Pete Tachauer, on Flickr

Blackfriars Bridge by Neil Stevens, on Flickr

20200717T14-28-25Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200718T13-19-35Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20180803T12-21-08Z-P8030528 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Empty London by Paul Indigo, on Flickr

Tower Bridge at sunset in London, UK. by ณัฐวุฒิ อุตมหาราช, on Flickr

Gotham London by pippigar, on Flickr

A kind of blue by The Green Album, on Flickr

View from The Shard by Gary Etchell, on Flickr

IMG_18380 by mudsharkalex, on Flickr

Alone by Geoff Henson, on Flickr

London: Covent Garden by Lee Sullivan, on Flickr

Shoppers by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Skyline at Dawn by Django969, on Flickr

A rather green Regents Canal. by Phil Amesbury, on Flickr

AH2B8477 by Krysto Bea, on Flickr

2020-05-24: The Life Of The City Is Changing, The Shops Can&#x27;t Work From Home So Many Will Never Reopen by psyxjaw, on Flickr

AH2B8446 by Krysto Bea, on Flickr

London Blue Hour by Pete Tachauer, on Flickr

Blackfriars Bridge by Neil Stevens, on Flickr

20200717T14-28-25Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200718T13-19-35Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_7515a City of London Bus Route #35 Gracechurch Street Lady Cyclist in Red Jacket by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Super Ozeck II. Auto MC 2.8/135 by Fotószeres, on Flickr

Super Ozeck II. Auto MC 2.8/135 by Fotószeres, on Flickr

Super Ozeck II. Auto MC 2.8/135 by Fotószeres, on Flickr

Super Ozeck II. Auto MC 2.8/135 by Fotószeres, on Flickr

Super Ozeck II. Auto MC 2.8/135 by Fotószeres, on Flickr

Super Ozeck II. Auto MC 2.8/135 by Fotószeres, on Flickr

Super Ozeck II. Auto MC 2.8/135 by Fotószeres, on Flickr

20201104T15-14-28Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20180706-IMG_3966 deckchair by Roger Thelwell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Acton, London by Ldnstrtpix, on Flickr

Chyna Ellis-at-sexy-fish-restaurant-in-london-10-29-2020-8 by C・E・L・E・B ・M・A・F・I・A, on Flickr

Sitting by Eren Urey, on Flickr

DSC_8004 Shoreditch at Nighttime Old Street London Bus Route #243 by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

2020-10-25: Want To Be Less Stressed by psyxjaw, on Flickr

2020-10-17: Colourful Tunnel by psyxjaw, on Flickr

DSC_8500 London Bus Route #25 Stratford High Street New Skyscraper by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

DSC_7530 London Bus Route #135 Shoreditch Great Eastern Street American Car Wash by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Stoke Newington by Kieren Cross, on Flickr

DSC_7500a Shoreditch London Rivington Street Ladies on the Phone by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

London 2016 (15) by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline by Steve Reed, on Flickr

Millenium Bridge by juliendebande, on Flickr

Arundel Cathedral by bjm_photos, on Flickr

City of London by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr

Rando Londo by Jon Parkins, on Flickr

Out and about in London by Kevin Jeffery, on Flickr

20201111T15-04-43Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

House of Mirrors by Tanvir Khan, on Flickr

London - Summer 2016 (23) by Patrick, on Flickr

DSC_5077 City of London Bus route #23 Lady in Blue Dress Smoking by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

DSC_7515a City of London Bus Route #35 Gracechurch Street Lady Cyclist in Red Jacket by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20200623T14-16-22Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200624T15-02-19Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Down on the bank of the Thames by MagyarSteve, on Flickr

Looking Ahead by James Neeley, on Flickr

City Framed by Jon Herbert, on Flickr

St Paul&#x27;s Cathedral (Canon EOS 70D &amp; EF-S 17-55mm f2.8 Zoom) (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr

London from above by Jason Bain, on Flickr

St Mary&#x27;s Church London by Teseum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20200807T09-51-51Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200807T10-16-54Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200807T10-18-32Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200807T10-28-00Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200807T11-00-38Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200807T10-31-48Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Coloumns by Eren Urey, on Flickr

20200804T13-53-16Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200804T14-37-29Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Crowds outside the US Embassy by Joshua Windsor, on Flickr

London May 8 2020 by seantgUK, on Flickr

London May 21 2020 by seantgUK, on Flickr

London May 22 2020 by seantgUK, on Flickr

London May 22 2020 by seantgUK, on Flickr

London May 22 2020 by seantgUK, on Flickr

Shoot The City by Sean Batten, on Flickr

DSC_4289 The Bricklayer&#x27;s Arms English Pub Rivington Street Shoreditch London with Charming Brazilian Artist Suzanna by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Go Ahead London Metrobus - WHV65 - BF65WJN by Richard, on Flickr

Stagecoach London - 36612 - YX16OKP by Richard, on Flickr

Stagecoach London - 36552 LX12DKE - 19803 LX11BJF by Richard, on Flickr

Go Ahead London Metrobus - 184 - YX62DZU by Richard, on Flickr

Go Ahead London Metrobus - WHV73 - BF65WKA by Richard, on Flickr

20200808T10-01-12Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200808T14-01-14Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

#streetwalk #london #westminster by Pe Pr, on Flickr

DSC_5402a Shoreditch London Rivington Street Lady in Denim Blue Jeans and Low Cut Top by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_5449a by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Emma Bernhoff, on Flickr

IMGP2858 by Matt Buck, on Flickr

Downtown by Teseum, on Flickr

Whispers Of Friars by diMMilan PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

20200622 - 9428 - Stagecoach East London - Enviro 400 MMC - No 11360 - Route 25 - Ilford High Road (by Hainault Street) - Ilford by Mr Mildenhall, on Flickr

20200808T10-26-36Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

The Walkie Talkie by Graham Robinson, on Flickr

20200808T10-47-04Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

At Night by Simone Mertens, on Flickr

London, Buckingham Palace by David Almeida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Avoid the Coronoid by Jon Parkins, on Flickr

London (2016) by Tony Winward, on Flickr

London April 5 2020 by seantgUK, on Flickr

London at Night from the River Thames with St Pauls showing Rembrance Images by John Blowes, on Flickr

City of London skyline by mindweld, on Flickr

Saint Alphage 2018 - City of London 1024 x 768 (2) by Barryoneoff, on Flickr

Highwalk, Wood St, City 86-9d-41_2400 by Peter Marshall, on Flickr

20200405T12-16-56Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20190805T11-07-43Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Canary Wharf by Paul Mitchell, on Flickr

Traffic by Jim Nix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC5599 by Dave Jervis, on Flickr

The HMS Belfast by Herve Dulongcourty, on Flickr

[86347] City of London : Farringdon Street by Budby, on Flickr

004 str4 by patart00, on Flickr

Middle Dock cityscape by Joe Dunckley, on Flickr

City Of London Sunset by ben veasey, on Flickr

The Shard and London Bridge at Night by Anastasija M, on Flickr

Walkie-Talkie Building....6O3A2486CR2A by dklaughman, on Flickr

Feet Together by Steve Nimmons, on Flickr

People from London n. 12 by Franco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_5449a by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Emma Bernhoff, on Flickr

Downtown by Teseum, on Flickr

Whispers Of Friars by diMMilan PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

20200622 - 9428 - Stagecoach East London - Enviro 400 MMC - No 11360 - Route 25 - Ilford High Road (by Hainault Street) - Ilford by Mr Mildenhall, on Flickr

20200808T10-26-36Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

The Walkie Talkie by Graham Robinson, on Flickr

20200808T10-47-04Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

At Night by Simone Mertens, on Flickr

London, Buckingham Palace by David Almeida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_5300a Shoreditch London Great Eastern Street Lady Crossing the Road Nobu Japanese Hotel Willow Street by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Christmas street decorations, London November 2020 by planetnd, on Flickr

Christmas street decorations, London November 2020 by planetnd, on Flickr

Christmas street decorations in London, November 2020 by planetnd, on Flickr

Christmas street decorations, London November 2020 by planetnd, on Flickr

Christmas street decorations, London November 2020 by planetnd, on Flickr

Red Cross by Raz Warling, on Flickr

22 Bishopsgate - 28221 by Patrick Collins, on Flickr

Quiet Shadow by Aristodemo De Cesaris, on Flickr

DSC_6200a Shoreditch London Great Eastern Street Summer Time by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tower Bridge by aneez ahmed shahulhameed, on Flickr

Crinkle cut by Simon White, on Flickr

Financial District. London by Igor Zalbidea, on Flickr

Millennium Bridge. London by Igor Zalbidea, on Flickr

CT Plus | Enviro 400H City by blakey135, on Flickr

Tall city buildings by Tony Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Tower Bridge &amp; City Hall by Alan Taylor, on Flickr

20200717T14-07-31Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200716T14-21-56Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0290 City of London Expressive Lady by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

New Morning in the City by George Plakides, on Flickr

London skyline along Thames and famous London Eye wheel on a wonderful summer night by Brian H, on Flickr

New Years Eve 2020 by David Rix, on Flickr

Do Not Trust Robots by diMMilan PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

2020-12-11: Construction On And Above Water by psyxjaw, on Flickr

2020-12-10: Gradual Phasing Down by psyxjaw, on Flickr

Brick Lane by Mark Fly, on Flickr

Calm Canal... by S G Murphy, on Flickr

20201229T13-52-56Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## Vaklston

christos-greece said:


> Rutland Hotel and Caledonian Hotel, West End, New Town, Edinburgh, Scotland by Billy Wilson, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Walker Art Gallery, Liverpool by Tony Worrall Photography, on Flickr


Not London, but Edinburgh and Liverpool, respectively.


----------



## christos-greece

Saturday night tube. by bosscat2, on Flickr

Tower of London fun by Dariusz Boron, on Flickr

The Golden Mile 🚗💨💰 New Westminster, BC by SeaSide Signs ~ Vancouver, Canada, on Flickr

🇬🇧 From the other coast of the Thames, the dome of St. Paul's Cathedral by Luis O. Boettner, on Flickr

The Shard and London Bridge at Night by Anastasija M, on Flickr

Tower of London fun by Dariusz Boron, on Flickr

Aerial view of Bangkok buildings, Bangkok city downtown ,Transaction beautiful road top view at night traffic by Vithun Khamsong, on Flickr

View from Crystal Palace High Street by Ian Bartlett, on Flickr

London at Night by BRIAN DANDRIDGE, on Flickr

Kes-2 by Ham Patel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Walkie Talkie by Graham Robinson, on Flickr

Go Ahead London Metrobus - WHV65 - BF65WJN by Richard, on Flickr

Stagecoach London - 36612 - YX16OKP by Richard, on Flickr

Stagecoach London - 36552 LX12DKE - 19803 LX11BJF by Richard, on Flickr

Go Ahead London Metrobus - 184 - YX62DZU by Richard, on Flickr

Go Ahead London Metrobus - WHV73 - BF65WKA by Richard, on Flickr

20200808T10-26-36Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200808T10-01-12Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200808T14-01-14Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

#streetwalk #london #westminster by Pe Pr, on Flickr

DSC_5402a Shoreditch London Rivington Street Lady in Denim Blue Jeans and Low Cut Top by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0131 Estilo City Masquerade Champagne Affair At Château 6 Fulham Broadway London with Debra and Lizette from Namibia by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

DSC_7853a City of London Bus Route #135 Lady on her Phone with Greyhound Dog by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Lndn-65 by Paolo Pellicioli, on Flickr

Cityscape #319 by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr

Brighton Railway Station by Rhisiart ap Cymru, on Flickr

New Years Eve 2020 by David Rix, on Flickr

London Dec 30 2020 by seantgUK, on Flickr

Street by Kevin Thornton, on Flickr

20201227T13-41-09Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20201226T14-08-09Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The view from the Shard, London by Stephan Rudolph, on Flickr

St James' Park by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr

The Tower of Tower Bridge by ERIC MAK, on Flickr

Willesden Green Station by Simon (Locked down for the duration), on Flickr

Traffic by Jim Nix, on Flickr

Twentytwo by The Commuter Consultant, on Flickr

Evolution by Tanya Linskey, on Flickr

London by Lucía Rodríguez, on Flickr

Lady in Green. by Mark, on Flickr

P.O.C. - LONDON PREMIERE 015 by letmethroughpls, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Crowds outside the US Embassy by Joshua Windsor, on Flickr

London May 8 2020 by seantgUK, on Flickr

London May 21 2020 by seantgUK, on Flickr

London May 22 2020 by seantgUK, on Flickr

London May 22 2020 by seantgUK, on Flickr

London May 22 2020 by seantgUK, on Flickr

Shoot The City by Sean Batten, on Flickr

20200703T14-13-16Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

DSC_4289 The Bricklayer&#x27;s Arms English Pub Rivington Street Shoreditch London with Charming Brazilian Artist Suzanna by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_7298 Summer See Thru Fashion Watling Street London by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

AH2B8430 by Krysto Bea, on Flickr

Tower Bridge - and such detail in the distance! by James Scantlebury, on Flickr

Leadenhall Market by Teseum, on Flickr

Morning Light Orchestra... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

Документы на визу в Великобританию by Alexander ZB, on Flickr

Canary Wharf from 120 Fenchurch Street - London by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

DSC_1401a by Clive A Brown, on Flickr

DSC05190 by Samuel Lee, on Flickr

Cloudy morning in London by Alex Tomaras, on Flickr

London lockdown literature #3 by MagyarSteve, on Flickr

Quenching by MagyarSteve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_5449a by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Emma Bernhoff, on Flickr

Downtown by Teseum, on Flickr

Whispers Of Friars by diMMilan PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

20200622 - 9428 - Stagecoach East London - Enviro 400 MMC - No 11360 - Route 25 - Ilford High Road (by Hainault Street) - Ilford by Mr Mildenhall, on Flickr

20200808T10-26-36Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

The Walkie Talkie by Graham Robinson, on Flickr

20200808T10-47-04Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

At Night by Simone Mertens, on Flickr

London, Buckingham Palace by David Almeida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Red Night Gestures by Torsten Reimer, on Flickr

Four Musketeers by FrogFootTV, on Flickr

Graff by Morgan Tb, on Flickr

DSC_0248 Smithfield Market by Richard Barker, on Flickr

Traffic Light by Al King, on Flickr

Future City by Sanshiro KUBOTA, on Flickr

The Garden at 120 by The Green Album, on Flickr

Sunrise City by BEARTOMCAT (Bear), on Flickr

Fountain, George Yard, St Michael&#x27;s Alley, City, 1989 89-3d-53 by Peter Marshall, on Flickr

114:200 Strangers - Gwen by iain blake, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Reflecting the City - London City Hall by Luke Agbaimoni, on Flickr

Shape of the Shard by Luke Agbaimoni, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by aneez ahmed shahulhameed, on Flickr

London city lights by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr

London City Night Colours by Dannis van der Heiden, on Flickr

Sunrise City by BEARTOMCAT (Bear), on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Clive Liddiard, on Flickr

London City Sunset by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

DSC_7500a Shoreditch London Rivington Street Ladies on the Phone by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

shard 3 by benlodge5, on Flickr

Pride London 2015 Photographer by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_2685 by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

IMG_2686 by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

IMG_2687 by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

IMG_2715 Shoreditch London Old Street and Great Eastern Street Junction Art’otel New Hotel Construction. Early Morning Sunrise by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

IMG_2691 by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

UK - London - Tower Hill - Sundial at Tower Bridge by Jules, on Flickr

20210327T12-38-13Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Shoreditch Street Art - March 2021 by Mark Oliver, on Flickr

Pride London 2015 Photographer by Richard, on Flickr

Pride London 2015 by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City twighlight by Rob McCulloch (3 months on 3 months off), on Flickr

Emirates Skyline , London by safc1965, on Flickr

The Shard by safc1965, on Flickr

underground big ben by Bobby Zucco, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Andrew, on Flickr

London by barnyz, on Flickr

London Night Sky by hai guan, on Flickr

global-study-mission-2784 by CREW Network, on Flickr

London by Lucía Rodríguez, on Flickr

_DSC1464.jpg by Steve Marley, on Flickr

Canary Wharf Walk May 2019 42 by Timelapsed, on Flickr

Canary Wharf Walk May 2019 43 by Timelapsed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London, UK by Kristof Vande Velde, on Flickr

London : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

Tower bridge : London : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

London : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

London : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

London City : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

London City : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

London City : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

Baker Street, London, UK by @davidgutierrez.co.uk, on Flickr

London, UK. May 2018 by Víctor M. Pérez, on Flickr

London UK by THE.ARCH, on Flickr

Fleet Street, London, UK - IMG_8494 by Roger Thelwell, on Flickr

IMG_8538 by Roger Thelwell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC5599 by Dave Jervis, on Flickr

No title, London 2012 by Sam Benari, on Flickr

The HMS Belfast by Herve Dulongcourty, on Flickr

[86347] City of London : Farringdon Street by Budby, on Flickr

004 str4 by patart00, on Flickr

Social Distancing - Marylebone Underground, London. by Paul Edwards, on Flickr

Middle Dock cityscape by Joe Dunckley, on Flickr

St Paul&#x27;s Cathedral by Jane Sanders, on Flickr

The Shard and London Bridge at Night by Anastasija M, on Flickr

Walkie-Talkie Building....6O3A2486CR2A by dklaughman, on Flickr

The Red Phone Booths by pallab seth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_5300 Notting Hill Caribbean Carnival London August 26 2019 Beautiful Stunning Party Girls by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Christmas street decorations, London November 2020 by planetnd, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by aneez ahmed shahulhameed, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Emma Bernhoff, on Flickr

Downtown by Teseum, on Flickr

Whispers Of Friars by diMMilan PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

20200622 - 9428 - Stagecoach East London - Enviro 400 MMC - No 11360 - Route 25 - Ilford High Road (by Hainault Street) - Ilford by Mr Mildenhall, on Flickr

20200808T10-26-36Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

The Walkie Talkie by Graham Robinson, on Flickr

20200808T10-47-04Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

At Night by Simone Mertens, on Flickr

DSC_5300a Shoreditch London Great Eastern Street Lady Crossing the Road Nobu Japanese Hotel Willow Street by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Street cat, Islington by Alex JD, on Flickr

20200613T14-59-30Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Shoot The City by Sean Batten, on Flickr

Rutland Hotel and Caledonian Hotel, West End, New Town, Edinburgh, Scotland by Billy Wilson, on Flickr

London from above by Jason Bain, on Flickr

23.2013 - London - Millenium Bridge by Pawel Tomaszewicz, on Flickr

Leadenhall market by ERIC MAK, on Flickr

Sun To The East by Jon Herbert, on Flickr

London May 21 2020 by seantgUK, on Flickr

20200629T14-38-33Z_1 by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_7515a City of London Bus Route #35 Gracechurch Street Lady Cyclist in Red Jacket by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Super Ozeck II. Auto MC 2.8/135 by Fotószeres, on Flickr

Super Ozeck II. Auto MC 2.8/135 by Fotószeres, on Flickr

Super Ozeck II. Auto MC 2.8/135 by Fotószeres, on Flickr

Super Ozeck II. Auto MC 2.8/135 by Fotószeres, on Flickr

Super Ozeck II. Auto MC 2.8/135 by Fotószeres, on Flickr

Super Ozeck II. Auto MC 2.8/135 by Fotószeres, on Flickr

Super Ozeck II. Auto MC 2.8/135 by Fotószeres, on Flickr

20201104T15-14-28Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20180706-IMG_3966 deckchair by Roger Thelwell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canon Street Station by Timothy Hart, on Flickr

Canon Street Station by Timothy Hart, on Flickr

City of London by Timothy Hart, on Flickr

City of London by Timothy Hart, on Flickr

One Blackfriars by Timothy Hart, on Flickr

Paternoster Square by Timothy Hart, on Flickr

20210401T14-09-56Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20210330T14-01-03Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

L1130811 by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr

oxford street by azahar omar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMGP2858 by Matt Buck, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Emma Bernhoff, on Flickr

London by Night by littlestschnauzer, on Flickr

_DSC3908 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

City of London. Monday 30th December 2019. by Andrew R Brown, on Flickr

London early Sunday morning-1 by gerald murphy, on Flickr

Tower Bridge at Night with Traffic Streaks by SyxAxis Photography, on Flickr

Examination Schools, Oxford, England by Billy Wilson, on Flickr

London, 06.2018 by Bart Azare, on Flickr

EMI_9454 by Emiliano Bombelli, on Flickr

Taken by Isabelle by Tom Page, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Super low tide in London, Houses of Parliament and the Eye - 31.8.2016 (evening of bday) by Christine Phillips, on Flickr

Thames river in December by Xavier, on Flickr

This was a very rare working by Fernando Garcia 49, on Flickr

DSC_1219 City of London Lombard Street The Walkie talkie skyscraper building or 20 Fenchurch Street by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

London Bridge and The Shard by Ian Press, on Flickr

IMG-NT-5937 by Alex W., on Flickr

London by Andrei Dan Suciu, on Flickr

L O N D O N by Peter Buschmann, on Flickr

DSC_1487 London Bus Route #205 Shoreditch City Road Lady Cyclist by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

DSC_8132 City of London Bishopsgate Romance Romantic Love 💗💋 by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

20190512T12-25-32Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_5449a by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Avoid the Coronoid by Jon Parkins, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Emma Bernhoff, on Flickr

IMGP2858 by Matt Buck, on Flickr

Downtown by Teseum, on Flickr

Whispers Of Friars by diMMilan PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

20200622 - 9428 - Stagecoach East London - Enviro 400 MMC - No 11360 - Route 25 - Ilford High Road (by Hainault Street) - Ilford by Mr Mildenhall, on Flickr

20200808T10-26-36Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

The Walkie Talkie by Graham Robinson, on Flickr

20200808T10-47-04Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

At Night by Simone Mertens, on Flickr

London, Trafalgar Square by David Almeida, on Flickr

London, Buckingham Palace by David Almeida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The View from Hackney Wick - looking east across Lea Navigation Hackney Cut, London E15 by edk7, on Flickr

The Garden at 120 by The Green Album, on Flickr

The Shard and the River by C H, on Flickr

Passing by Ross, on Flickr

A Classic London View - The London Theme - New &amp; Old - Christine Phillips by Christine Phillips, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Clive Liddiard, on Flickr

VE2-LX58CWL by Jimmy Sheng, on Flickr

London city lights by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr

London Skyline by Jörg Müller, on Flickr

Nasty Women Make History by Joshua Windsor, on Flickr

Auto Show Babe 2013-4061228 by Roman Kajzer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Street motion by Kelvin Goodson, on Flickr

London Street by Doug Clemens, on Flickr

London Street by Andoni Fernández, on Flickr

london streets by garwol, on Flickr

London Streets by City.and.Color, on Flickr

London Street. by Niki Dubois, on Flickr

London Streets by JoseHernz, on Flickr

London Street by Daniel CDMS, on Flickr

London by Eleen June Roeelo, on Flickr

Women&#x27;s beach volleyball by Kai Hendry, on Flickr

Women&#x27;s March on London 2017 #2 by Anthony White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Acton, London by Ldnstrtpix, on Flickr

Sitting by Eren Urey, on Flickr

DSC_8004 Shoreditch at Nighttime Old Street London Bus Route #243 by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Looking Ahead by James Neeley, on Flickr

2020-10-25: Want To Be Less Stressed by psyxjaw, on Flickr

2020-10-17: Colourful Tunnel by psyxjaw, on Flickr

DSC_8500 London Bus Route #25 Stratford High Street New Skyscraper by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

DSC_7530 London Bus Route #135 Shoreditch Great Eastern Street American Car Wash by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Stoke Newington by Kieren Cross, on Flickr

DSC_7500a Shoreditch London Rivington Street Ladies on the Phone by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London by Stephen Walford Photography, on Flickr

London by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

London by barnyz, on Flickr

London by Ferda Hejl Thank you very much for your comments, friends, on Flickr

London by Doug Wheller, on Flickr

London by barnyz, on Flickr

London by Ferda Hejl Thank you very much for your comments, friends, on Flickr

London by Jan Emmo, on Flickr

Selfie 1 by John Beeching, on Flickr

20150617-15-51-27-DSC01085 by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_6200a Shoreditch London Great Eastern Street Summer Time by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

New Morning in the City by George Plakides, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by aneez ahmed shahulhameed, on Flickr

Crinkle cut by Simon White, on Flickr

Financial District. London by Igor Zalbidea, on Flickr

Millennium Bridge. London by Igor Zalbidea, on Flickr

CT Plus | Enviro 400H City by blakey135, on Flickr

Tall city buildings by Tony Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Tower Bridge &amp; City Hall by Alan Taylor, on Flickr

20200717T14-07-31Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200716T14-21-56Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Women in love by Bernard Schul, on Flickr

Girl cycling, women cyclist, Fleet Street - IMG_8752 by Roger Thelwell, on Flickr

London Street by Daniel CDMS, on Flickr

London by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

London - STREET by Remy Rudy, on Flickr

London by karim benCH, on Flickr

London Street by Dave Phillips, on Flickr

London Streets by City.and.Color, on Flickr

london street by Miklos Szaloczy, on Flickr

London Streets by Isaac Borrego, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_9435 by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

DSC_9442 by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

DSC_9434 by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

DSC_9445 by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

DSC_9446 by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

321318 at Stratford | 12th April 2021 by James Stokes, on Flickr

DSCF8306 by addie777, on Flickr

L1140488 by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr

DSCF5576 by addie777, on Flickr

PG_2021_April 1044a by Alan Watson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lambeth Bridge &amp; Vauxhall - London by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

The Garden at 120 by The Green Album, on Flickr

London before sunrise by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

Passing by Ross Farnham, on Flickr

London cityscape on the River Thames by Vicky Outen, on Flickr

DSC_13549a by Clive A Brown, on Flickr

London by Tudor Popescu, on Flickr

20190822 London Abstracts-55 by Philip George, on Flickr

161.0 by Simona T, on Flickr

Crossing by Richard, on Flickr

Content by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London23_0601 by Cecilia Rey from G+, on Flickr

London Skyline by David Berger, on Flickr

City of London Skyline as Night Approaches (Canon EOS 70D &amp; EF-S 17-55mm f2.8 Zoom) (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr

River Thames View (Canon EOS 70D &amp; EF-85mm f1.8 Prime) (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr

The Shard by Jason Bain, on Flickr

Big Ben by Lauren Potempa, on Flickr

South Bank, River Thames, London, England by Catherine Poh Huay Tan, on Flickr

DSC_1316 City of London Bus Route #76 Bishopsgate Roadworks at Liverpool Street Railway Station by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

IMG_5141 by Andy Pitt, on Flickr

20201019T14-45-15Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lambeth Bridge &amp; Vauxhall - London by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

The Garden at 120 by The Green Album, on Flickr

London before sunrise by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

Passing by Ross Farnham, on Flickr

London cityscape on the River Thames by Vicky Outen, on Flickr

DSC_13549a by Clive A Brown, on Flickr

London by Tudor Popescu, on Flickr

20190822 London Abstracts-55 by Philip George, on Flickr

trafalgar square, london black &amp; white by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr

Crossing by Richard, on Flickr

Content by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

[20191116T14-00-07Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20191114T15-03-07Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

35349 by Ben Abel, on Flickr

Monument Underground Station, King William Street, City of London (2) by f1jherbert, on Flickr

20190422 - 4035 - London City Tours - DAF DB250LF Plaxton President - No DLP242 - Route C7 - Aldwych - London by Mr Mildenhall, on Flickr

London at Night by Daniel Coyle, on Flickr

Sunrise Speeding! by Luke Goodway, on Flickr

LT810 LTZ1810 by PD3., on Flickr

London Skyline | London | UK by Darkcloud Photography, on Flickr

Notting Hill Carnival 2018 by Caroline Lessire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Shard by Bajo Rogan, on Flickr

Trinity House by amipal, on Flickr

London by the Thames by Andrew Lalchan, on Flickr

Shoreditch High Street Station by Gary Etchell, on Flickr

The Shard and London Bridge at Night by Anastasija M, on Flickr

Bank by Alex-397, on Flickr

IMG_5141 by Andy Pitt, on Flickr

Focusing point by Jack Z., on Flickr

Four smiles by MagyarSteve, on Flickr

That Used To Be My Job ! by John Kortland, on Flickr

P8031084 by phastflyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canary Wharf by night by Patrik Horvath, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by aneez ahmed shahulhameed, on Flickr

Financial District. London by Igor Zalbidea, on Flickr

Millennium Bridge. London by Igor Zalbidea, on Flickr

CT Plus | Enviro 400H City by blakey135, on Flickr

Tall city buildings by Tony Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Thank you! by Justin Perkins, on Flickr

St Paul&#x27;s Cathedral, Sermon Lane by Stephen Caffull, on Flickr

Milk Street by Rob Telford, on Flickr

London street portrait with Mary by Andy Davidson, on Flickr

Lilly on the Thames by Andy Davidson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tower Bridge by aneez ahmed shahulhameed, on Flickr

Crinkle cut by Simon White, on Flickr

Financial District. London by Igor Zalbidea, on Flickr

Millennium Bridge. London by Igor Zalbidea, on Flickr

CT Plus | Enviro 400H City by blakey135, on Flickr

Tall city buildings by Tony Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Tower Bridge &amp; City Hall by Alan Taylor, on Flickr

20200717T14-07-31Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

DSC_4762a Alesha from Jamaica out on the Town Brown Mini Dress City of London Bishopsgate by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20 Fenchurch Street aka Walkie Talkie building by Ian Press, on Flickr

London City Night Colours by Dannis van der Heiden, on Flickr

City of London by Mary Fletcher, on Flickr

Blackwall Basin / Canary Wharf by Images George Rex, on Flickr

London by the Thames by Andrew Lalchan, on Flickr

2018 04 14_0194 by Connors2007, on Flickr

Notting Hill Carnival 2018 - Drummers in the Rain by pallab seth, on Flickr

Pride London 2015 Photographer by Richard, on Flickr

shard 3 by benlodge5, on Flickr

Portraits by Jes Gomez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lambeth Bridge &amp; Vauxhall - London by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

London before sunrise by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

DSC_13549a by Clive A Brown, on Flickr

Tower Bridge - and such detail in the distance! by James Scantlebury, on Flickr

Westminster Bridge 2 by Joanne Hawes, on Flickr

City twighlight by Rob McCulloch (3 months on 3 months off), on Flickr

20200807T10-16-54Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Content by Richard, on Flickr

City Skyline by davepickettphotographer, on Flickr

That Used To Be My Job ! by John Kortland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Empty London by Paul Indigo, on Flickr

Tower Bridge at sunset in London, UK. by ณัฐวุฒิ อุตมหาราช, on Flickr

Gotham London by pippigar, on Flickr

A kind of blue by The Green Album, on Flickr

View from The Shard by Gary Etchell, on Flickr

IMG_18380 by mudsharkalex, on Flickr

Alone by Geoff Henson, on Flickr

5V1A0034 by Andy Davidson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canary Wharf | Slight Return by James Beard, on Flickr

Blue - Explored by Ross Farnham, on Flickr

Maidenstone Hill by Teseum, on Flickr

Dramatic Sunrise over Tower Bridge, London, England by Joe Price, on Flickr

London Eye by Pete Rosendorf, on Flickr

London Skyline by Suhail Akhtar, on Flickr

DSC_13642a by Clive A Brown, on Flickr

Another world by Peter Leigh, on Flickr

London Feb 20 2021 by seantgUK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tower Bridge by aneez ahmed shahulhameed, on Flickr

Tall city buildings by Tony Worrall Photography, on Flickr

City of London at dusk by Phil Henry, on Flickr

LW09LHM Mercedes Sprinter POV of City of London Police by Ian Press, on Flickr

The Shard by Jason Bain, on Flickr

Baker Street Underground Station by David Sheales, on Flickr

20200807T10-16-54Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200717T14-07-31Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Sales &amp; Repair by Malcolm Smith, on Flickr

Notting Hill Carnival 2018 by Caroline Lessire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Notting Hill Carnival 2018 by Caroline Lessire, on Flickr

L1150112OC by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr

DSCF1351 by Sludge G, on Flickr

345008 at Stratford | 14th April 2021 by James Stokes, on Flickr

Morocco Store by Geoff Henson, on Flickr

On The London Eye At Night by Martin Pettitt, on Flickr

Meandering Thames by Adrian Pink, on Flickr

nyc - misc buildings 2018 31 by Doctor Casino, on Flickr

20210427T14-31-06Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20210429T14-43-12Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London City Sunset by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

London City by Udo, on Flickr

London_City by Raymond Fitzpatrick, on Flickr

London city lights by Leo Hidalgo, on Flickr

London city skyline at night by SOMPHOP RUKSUTAKARN, on Flickr

London, 2018 by Sean Declerck, on Flickr

London Underground by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr

London City Shard Sunset by Craig Hollis, on Flickr

London City Hall by Montse Estaca, on Flickr

London: City by Paulie, on Flickr

DSC_5132 City of London Drlightful Ladies by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

DSC_6915 City of London Threadneedle Street Lady on the Phone by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London-Bank by Saxon Sky, on Flickr

LonDoN ! by @GunQa, on Flickr

London Liverpool Street by David Bank, on Flickr

London... by pablo41419, on Flickr

London by Stephen Walford Photography, on Flickr

London on the Move by Michael Mocatta (8+ Million views - Thank You), on Flickr

London, Street Shot by Alex Giordano, on Flickr

London by Laura Barrio, on Flickr

London near Regents park by Paul J, on Flickr

. by Roberto, on Flickr

London&#x27;s Street at Night by Jolita Kievišienė, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20200623T14-16-22Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Down on the bank of the Thames by MagyarSteve, on Flickr

Looking Ahead by James Neeley, on Flickr

City Framed by Jon Herbert, on Flickr

St Paul&#x27;s Cathedral (Canon EOS 70D &amp; EF-S 17-55mm f2.8 Zoom) (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr

London from above by Jason Bain, on Flickr

St Mary&#x27;s Church London by Teseum, on Flickr

London May 22 2020 by seantgUK, on Flickr

Avoid the Coronoid by Jon Parkins, on Flickr

20200808T10-26-36Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200808T14-01-14Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London skyline in the rain by Joe Dunckley, on Flickr

bright lights city nights by wizard cg, on Flickr

DSC_4930 City of London Bishopsgate Gibson Hall at Threadneedle Street Built as the HQ of the National Provincial Bank of England Built by John Gibson 1865 by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

_DSC3373 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

London St Paul’s Cathedral Light Trails by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr

London May 8 2020 by seantgUK, on Flickr

London Night by Luca Campioni, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Alex Tomaras, on Flickr

Taxi by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr

Crossing by Richard, on Flickr

Cheers - 2013 Notting Hill Carnival by Torsten Reimer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20200717T14-36-36Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Tall city buildings by Tony Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Baker Street Underground Station by David Sheales, on Flickr

London City Night Colours by Dannis van der Heiden, on Flickr

London City by Udo, on Flickr

London from above by Jason Bain, on Flickr

Traffic Light by Al King, on Flickr

The Shard and the River by C H, on Flickr

London by James Chidlow, on Flickr

London Skyline by Jörg Müller, on Flickr

DSC_7500a Shoreditch London Rivington Street Ladies on the Phone by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

London by Zbigniew Osiowy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London City Hall by Wichan Yingyongsomsawas, on Flickr

London city lights by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr

London City Sunset by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

London City Night Colours by Dannis van der Heiden, on Flickr

London City Hall by Roy Tuangco, on Flickr

London City : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

London City : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

Butterfly - London City Hall by Luke Agbaimoni, on Flickr

Balance - Adam Plaza Bridge by Luke Agbaimoni, on Flickr

Moorgate Dash by Luke Agbaimoni, on Flickr

London, City Hall, May by Silver Machine, on Flickr

London City Hall by Sameh Morsi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London city lights by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr

London City Night Colours by Dannis van der Heiden, on Flickr

London City Sunset by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

London City by Udo, on Flickr

London city by george papapostolou, on Flickr

London City Lights #1 by shlomo2000, on Flickr

Underground, Overground .. by Matthew Bickham, on Flickr

London City behind by Leo Hidalgo, on Flickr

DSC_5973a by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

20180706-IMG_3966 deckchair by Roger Thelwell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lambeth Bridge &amp; Vauxhall - London by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

The Garden at 120 by The Green Album, on Flickr

London before sunrise by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

Passing by Ross Farnham, on Flickr

London cityscape on the River Thames by Vicky Outen, on Flickr

DSC_13549a by Clive A Brown, on Flickr

London by Tudor Popescu, on Flickr

20190822 London Abstracts-55 by Philip George, on Flickr

Urban Camouflage by Silver Machine, on Flickr

Crossing by Richard, on Flickr

Content by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Millennium Bridge Looking Towards St Pauls at Sunset by Drew de F Fawkes, on Flickr

One Minute In Time by David Pratt, on Flickr

Glow by Ross Farnham, on Flickr

City of London by Hello Love skyline, on Flickr

London Eye by Pete Rosendorf, on Flickr

Trafalgar Square in London by Tim Martin, on Flickr

blue hour traffic by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr

IMG_5705 - Tower Bridge toxic by Alex DROP, on Flickr

Overview II by Pamela Aminou, on Flickr

IMG_5092 - The City of London over the Thames by Alex DROP, on Flickr

Underground Fur by Magic Pea, on Flickr

London by Marilia Apolonio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tower Bridge by aneez ahmed shahulhameed, on Flickr

Crinkle cut by Simon White, on Flickr

Financial District. London by Igor Zalbidea, on Flickr

Millennium Bridge. London by Igor Zalbidea, on Flickr

CT Plus | Enviro 400H City by blakey135, on Flickr

Tall city buildings by Tony Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Tower Bridge &amp; City Hall by Alan Taylor, on Flickr

20200717T14-07-31Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200716T14-21-56Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tottenham Court Road, on the Central line platforms by Aaron Ubasa, on Flickr

Milestyles by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr

345056 at Stratford | 14th April 2021 by James Stokes, on Flickr

Untitled by Matthew Peters, on Flickr

Untitled by Dirceu Nusa, on Flickr

We&#x27;re Doomed! by radio53, on Flickr

_Rare working_ - One of the few smileys to stay put after the majority moved to Fulwell. A nice ride with the bubble seat moquette still present. | London United RATP Group Wrightbus Volvo Gemini 3 Smiley Hybrid working the 9 to Hammersmith. by Alex Peak, on Flickr

The North Terrace (Trafalgar Square - London) (Monochrome) (Olympus OM-D EM5 &amp; Panasonic 12-32mm Zoom) by markdbaynham, on Flickr

A Moment&#x27;s Solitude by amipal, on Flickr

Street Dancers by WayneLyttonPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20210513T14-36-46Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20210512T14-10-39Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Westminster by saxman1597, on Flickr

Beak Street by Teseum, on Flickr

Harlow Bus Station 23.8.19 by Stephen Day, on Flickr

Tottenham Court Road, on the Central line platforms by Aaron Ubasa, on Flickr

National Gallery - North Terrace - Trafalgar Square (London) Canon EOS 70D &amp; EF 17-40mm F4 by markdbaynham, on Flickr

The London Shard (Canon EOS 70D DSLR &amp; EF-S 17-55mm f2.8 Zoom) by markdbaynham, on Flickr

London (Her Majesty&#x27;s Theatre) Olympus OM-D EM5 &amp; Panasonic 12-32mm Zoom by markdbaynham, on Flickr

DSC_6822 City of London Bus Route #135 Early Morning Bishopsgate by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Monochrome, Water Feature, Civic Centre, Haymarket, Newcastle Upon Tyne, Tyne &amp; Wear, England. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

smoking break by Claire Brinberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Piccadilly circus by john douglass, on Flickr

Tower Bridge - and such detail in the distance! by James Scantlebury, on Flickr

Tower Bridge, London by Loïc Brohard, on Flickr

The Shard by Jason Bain, on Flickr

Morning Light Orchestra... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

Westminster Bridge 2 by Joanne Hawes, on Flickr

City twighlight by Rob McCulloch (3 months on 3 months off), on Flickr

20200606T12-31-46Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Streets of London by Samanta Rahman, on Flickr

Crossing paths by MagyarSteve, on Flickr

Jump by Uber by MagyarSteve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20191116T14-00-07Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20191114T15-03-07Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

35349 by Ben Abel, on Flickr

Monument Underground Station, King William Street, City of London (2) by f1jherbert, on Flickr

20190422 - 4035 - London City Tours - DAF DB250LF Plaxton President - No DLP242 - Route C7 - Aldwych - London by Mr Mildenhall, on Flickr

London at Night by Daniel Coyle, on Flickr

Sunrise Speeding! by Luke Goodway, on Flickr

LT810 LTZ1810 by PD3., on Flickr

London Skyline | London | UK by Darkcloud Photography, on Flickr

Notting Hill Carnival 2018 by Caroline Lessire, on Flickr

City Heights by Nathan Hammonds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Shard and London Bridge at Night by Anastasija M, on Flickr

City of London // December 2019 by Tim Bush, on Flickr

La City vista da London Bridge by _gianluca_, on Flickr

London Soho by Michael Ng, on Flickr

City skyline by It&#x27;s No Game, on Flickr

Aerial view of Bangkok buildings, Bangkok city downtown ,Transaction beautiful road top view at night traffic by Vithun Khamsong, on Flickr

20190915 - 7794 - Metroline - BYD Enviro 400 City - No BDE2629 - Route 43 - Cannon Street (by King William Street) - London by Mr Mildenhall, on Flickr

The City of London by patuffel, on Flickr

Top Shopper by Richard, on Flickr

Boots by Richard, on Flickr

Pride in London 2018 by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London by karim benCH, on Flickr

London Streets by Isaac Borrego, on Flickr

DSC_9434 Shoreditch London Great Eastern Street Nobu Japanese Hotel Willow Street Emergency Response Ambulance by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Lambeth Bridge &amp; Vauxhall - London by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

London before sunrise by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

London by Tudor Popescu, on Flickr

Big Ben by Lauren Potempa, on Flickr

trafalgar square, london black &amp; white by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr

P8031082 by phastflyer, on Flickr

Mary on Oxford Street by Andy Davidson, on Flickr

Pride London 2015 by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London by karim benCH, on Flickr

London Streets by Isaac Borrego, on Flickr

Lambeth Bridge &amp; Vauxhall - London by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

The Shard by Jason Bain, on Flickr

London by Tudor Popescu, on Flickr

Sunrise Speeding! by Luke Goodway, on Flickr

Shoreditch High Street Station by Gary Etchell, on Flickr

trafalgar square, london black &amp; white by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr

P8031095 by phastflyer, on Flickr

P8031103 by phastflyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Acton, London by Ldnstrtpix, on Flickr

Sitting by Eren Urey, on Flickr

DSC_8004 Shoreditch at Nighttime Old Street London Bus Route #243 by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

2020-10-25: Want To Be Less Stressed by psyxjaw, on Flickr

2020-10-17: Colourful Tunnel by psyxjaw, on Flickr

DSC_8500 London Bus Route #25 Stratford High Street New Skyscraper by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

DSC_7530 London Bus Route #135 Shoreditch Great Eastern Street American Car Wash by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Stoke Newington by Kieren Cross, on Flickr

DSC_7500a Shoreditch London Rivington Street Ladies on the Phone by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

London 2016 (15) by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Piccadilly circus by john douglass, on Flickr

Lambeth Bridge &amp; Vauxhall - London by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

Sunrise Speeding! by Luke Goodway, on Flickr

Westminster Bridge 2 by Joanne Hawes, on Flickr

20200807T10-16-54Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Observation terrace at 20 Fenchurch Street, London フェンチャーチ・ストリート２０番地の展望台、ロンドン by Matthew S, on Flickr

Transition from Blue to Gold... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

Well In The Middle -Shadwell by Luke Agbaimoni, on Flickr

Falling Angel - Lewisham DLR by Luke Agbaimoni, on Flickr

Flying After The Bus - Alperton by Luke Agbaimoni, on Flickr

The City of Dreams and Nightmares by Paul Parkinson ARPS CPAGB BPE2, on Flickr

20200918T14-23-52Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG by Morgan Tb, on Flickr

Year of the Mask - Rush Hour Re-Imagined by Theunis Viljoen LRPS, on Flickr

AH2B8430 by Krysto Bea, on Flickr

Tower Bridge - and such detail in the distance! by James Scantlebury, on Flickr

Leadenhall Market by Teseum, on Flickr

St Paul&#x27;s Cathedral (Canon EOS 70D &amp; EF-S 17-55mm f2.8 Zoom) (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr

“Life Is Only a Reflection of What We Allow Ourselves to See” by wizard cg, on Flickr

Tower by Kevin Thornton, on Flickr

20200601T14-17-04Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

London lockdown literature #3 by MagyarSteve, on Flickr

Crossing paths by MagyarSteve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London, 06.2018 by Bart Azare, on Flickr

Red Sunday, 15.07.2018 by Bart Azare, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Emma Bernhoff, on Flickr

London by Night by littlestschnauzer, on Flickr

City of London. Monday 30th December 2019. by Andrew R Brown, on Flickr

St James&#x27; Park by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr

View from One Tree Hill, Greenwich by Ian Smith, on Flickr

Untitled by Leon Fayer, on Flickr

EMI_9454 by Emiliano Bombelli, on Flickr

20190301T15-06-49Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20191114T15-03-07Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_5300 Notting Hill Caribbean Carnival London August 26 2019 Beautiful Stunning Party Girls by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by aneez ahmed shahulhameed, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Emma Bernhoff, on Flickr

Downtown by Teseum, on Flickr

Whispers Of Friars by diMMilan PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

20200622 - 9428 - Stagecoach East London - Enviro 400 MMC - No 11360 - Route 25 - Ilford High Road (by Hainault Street) - Ilford by Mr Mildenhall, on Flickr

20200808T10-26-36Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

The Walkie Talkie by Graham Robinson, on Flickr

20200808T10-47-04Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

At Night by Simone Mertens, on Flickr

DSC_5300a Shoreditch London Great Eastern Street Lady Crossing the Road Nobu Japanese Hotel Willow Street by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Swoooooshh by Gilles Ferné, on Flickr

lofts by Cosimo Matteini, on Flickr

Rando Londo by Jon Parkins, on Flickr

Rando Londo by Jon Parkins, on Flickr

Rando Londo by Jon Parkins, on Flickr

Rando Londo by Jon Parkins, on Flickr

Rando Londo by Jon Parkins, on Flickr

DSC_0080 Alesha from Jamaica Out on the Town at Shoreditch London City Road Bunhill Fields Nonconformist Dissidents Cemetery by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

DSC_0069 John Wesley Chapel City Road London with Alesha from Jamaica Out on the Town by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

2021-05-05: Trying To Make A Bus by psyxjaw, on Flickr

Rush Hour City of London by Pete Tachauer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Maghull Coaches ‘City Explorer Liverpool’ LJ03 MTE by Hullian OneEleven, on Flickr

Maghull Coaches ‘City Explorer Liverpool’ SIG 1846 (T205 XBV) by Hullian OneEleven, on Flickr

City Sights Liverpool 301 - PJ53 NKD by Hullian OneEleven, on Flickr

Stagecoach Merseyside &amp; South Lancashire 10540 - SN16 ONF by Hullian OneEleven, on Flickr

710109 by Sam Boothby, on Flickr

Media City Sunset by Chris Reedy, on Flickr

City view from the Parliament Hill by Tanya Kostina, on Flickr

DSC_0079 Alesha from Jamaica Out on the Town at Shoreditch London City Road Bunhill Fields Nonconformist Dissidents Cemetery by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

DSC03814 CL by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr

Bra-less in Stratford, London by B G, on Flickr

OMG ! ! ! by John Kortland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Taking a break......... by Dave Pearce, on Flickr

London Girls by Jim Brown, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by aneez ahmed shahulhameed, on Flickr

Tall city buildings by Tony Worrall Photography, on Flickr

The City Waking Up by George Plakides, on Flickr

London April 12 2020 by seantgUK, on Flickr

AH2B8477 by Krysto Bea, on Flickr

London Blue Hour by Pete Tachauer, on Flickr

DSC_0587 Taxi ride with two beautiful ladies in London West End by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

London Skyline, Seen From the Tate Modern by Alexander C. Kafka, on Flickr

20200506T14-39-02Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC5599 by Dave Jervis, on Flickr

_DSC5607 by Dave Jervis, on Flickr

Social Distancing - Marylebone Underground, London. by Paul Edwards, on Flickr

The Shard and London Bridge at Night by Anastasija M, on Flickr

Walkie-Talkie Building....6O3A2486CR2A by dklaughman, on Flickr

Windy Night at City of London &amp; Bankside Pier by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr

The &quot;Gherkin&quot; building. London by Abariltur, on Flickr

City twighlight by Rob McCulloch (3 months on 3 months off), on Flickr

&quot;Sunrise&quot; Canary Wharf, London, UK by @davidgutierrez.co.uk, on Flickr

Follow the Red Line by E Zouboulis, on Flickr

Where&#x27;s Danni? - 200_0054a by Norman Craig, on Flickr

20200324T16-19-13Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London City Lights by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr

London City Sunset by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

London city- United Kingdom by Hussain Habib, on Flickr

London City by Udo, on Flickr

London City Tiltshift by David S-O, on Flickr

London by Eleen June Roeelo, on Flickr

London City : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

London City Skyline by Seán Noel O&#x27;Connell, on Flickr

London, 2018 by Sean Declerck, on Flickr

London city by Llorenç Coll, on Flickr

London rødt hår jpg by Bernt Nielsen, on Flickr

smoking break by Claire Brinberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_6200a Shoreditch London Great Eastern Street Summer Time by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

New Morning in the City by George Plakides, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by aneez ahmed shahulhameed, on Flickr

Crinkle cut by Simon White, on Flickr

Financial District. London by Igor Zalbidea, on Flickr

Millennium Bridge. London by Igor Zalbidea, on Flickr

CT Plus | Enviro 400H City by blakey135, on Flickr

Tall city buildings by Tony Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Tower Bridge &amp; City Hall by Alan Taylor, on Flickr

20200717T14-07-31Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tower Bridge - and such detail in the distance! by James Scantlebury, on Flickr

London city lights by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr

London City Night Colours by Dannis van der Heiden, on Flickr

London City Sunset by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

London City by Udo, on Flickr

London city by george papapostolou, on Flickr

London City Lights #1 by shlomo2000, on Flickr

Cloudy morning in London by Alex Tomaras, on Flickr

London by Silvia Sagone, on Flickr

Untitled by Gustavo Minas, on Flickr

London People by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shoppers by Richard, on Flickr

London skyline in the rain by Joe Dunckley, on Flickr

London St Paul’s Cathedral Light Trails by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr

London May 8 2020 by seantgUK, on Flickr

London Night by Luca Campioni, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Alex Tomaras, on Flickr

Taxi by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr

Crossing by Richard, on Flickr

Cheers - 2013 Notting Hill Carnival by Torsten Reimer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20200808T10-26-36Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Go Ahead London Metrobus - WHV65 - BF65WJN by Richard, on Flickr

Stagecoach London - 36612 - YX16OKP by Richard, on Flickr

Stagecoach London - 36552 LX12DKE - 19803 LX11BJF by Richard, on Flickr

Go Ahead London Metrobus - 184 - YX62DZU by Richard, on Flickr

Go Ahead London Metrobus - WHV73 - BF65WKA by Richard, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Emma Bernhoff, on Flickr

20200808T14-01-14Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

At Night by Simone Mertens, on Flickr

DSC_5402a Shoreditch London Rivington Street Lady in Denim Blue Jeans and Low Cut Top by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

London, Buckingham Palace by David Almeida, on Flickr

London, Buckingham Palace by David Almeida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

London City Sunset by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

Canary Wharf from 120 Fenchurch Street - London by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

Canary Wharf from Blackwall Basin - London by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

Vauxhall from Westminster Cathedral - London by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

Tate Modern Viewing Gallery - London by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

London City Night Colours by Dannis van der Heiden, on Flickr

London City Lights #1 by shlomo2000, on Flickr

London City : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

Butterfly - London City Hall by Luke Agbaimoni, on Flickr

Jump - Greenwich Foot Tunnel by Luke Agbaimoni, on Flickr

Emrirates Airline - Royal Victoria Dock by Luke Agbaimoni, on Flickr

Curve - Crossrail Place by Luke Agbaimoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London City Lights by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr

London City Sunset by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

London city- United Kingdom by Hussain Habib, on Flickr

London City by Udo, on Flickr

London City Tiltshift by David S-O, on Flickr

London by Eleen June Roeelo, on Flickr

London City : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

London City Skyline by Seán Noel O&#x27;Connell, on Flickr

London rødt hår jpg by Bernt Nielsen, on Flickr

smoking break by Claire Brinberg, on Flickr

L1140488 CL by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr

Underground Fur by Magic Pea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London city by george papapostolou, on Flickr

London city lights by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr

London City Sunset by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

London City Night Colours by Dannis van der Heiden, on Flickr

London City Hall by Roy Tuangco, on Flickr

London City : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

London City : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

Butterfly - London City Hall by Luke Agbaimoni, on Flickr

Balance - Adam Plaza Bridge by Luke Agbaimoni, on Flickr

Overview II by Pamela Aminou, on Flickr

Financial District. London by Igor Zalbidea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tower Bridge - and such detail in the distance! by James Scantlebury, on Flickr

Leadenhall Market by Teseum, on Flickr

Morning Light Orchestra... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

Документы на визу в Великобританию by Alexander ZB, on Flickr

Canary Wharf from 120 Fenchurch Street - London by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

DSC_1401a by Clive A Brown, on Flickr

DSC05190 by Samuel Lee, on Flickr

Cloudy morning in London by Alex Tomaras, on Flickr

Under the Shop Sign by Torsten Reimer, on Flickr

Double coffee by MagyarSteve, on Flickr

Red Night Gestures by Torsten Reimer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Laid Back Symmetry - Crossrail Place by Luke Agbaimoni, on Flickr

Falling Angel - Lewisham DLR by Luke Agbaimoni, on Flickr

Millenium Bridge by Bruno Mathiot, on Flickr

Passing by Regent Street, London by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

London Skyline. by gilma vargas, on Flickr

Continuum by diMMilan PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

Potters Fields of London by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr

London City Sunset by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

City London by Leo Hidalgo, on Flickr

London City : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

AH2B8430 by Krysto Bea, on Flickr

Tower Bridge - and such detail in the distance! by James Scantlebury, on Flickr

Leadenhall Market by Teseum, on Flickr

Morning Light Orchestra... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

Документы на визу в Великобританию by Alexander ZB, on Flickr

Canary Wharf from 120 Fenchurch Street - London by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

DSC_1401a by Clive A Brown, on Flickr

DSC05190 by Samuel Lee, on Flickr

Cloudy morning in London by Alex Tomaras, on Flickr

London lockdown literature #3 by MagyarSteve, on Flickr

Quenching by MagyarSteve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_9435 by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

DSC_9442 by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

DSC_9434 by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

DSC_9445 by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

DSC_9446 by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

321318 at Stratford | 12th April 2021 by James Stokes, on Flickr

DSCF8306 by addie777, on Flickr

L1140488 by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr

DSCF5576 by addie777, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Shadows by Kirstie Shanley, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by aneez ahmed shahulhameed, on Flickr

Tall city buildings by Tony Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Morning Light Orchestra... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

The Walkie Talkie by Graham Robinson, on Flickr

Primark building, Oxford Street by Matt Brown, on Flickr

004 str4 by patart00, on Flickr

Middle Dock cityscape by Joe Dunckley, on Flickr

St Paul&#x27;s Cathedral by Jane Sanders, on Flickr

London 024 by Peter Bartlett ARPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr

London by fabriziodepatre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Women in love by Bernard Schul, on Flickr

Girl cycling, women cyclist, Fleet Street - IMG_8752 by Roger Thelwell, on Flickr

London - STREET by Remy Rudy, on Flickr

London by Lucía Rodríguez, on Flickr

Can&#x27;t keep up with the changes! by chris, on Flickr

London by karim benCH, on Flickr

London Street by Dave Phillips, on Flickr

London Streets by City.and.Color, on Flickr

london street by Miklos Szaloczy, on Flickr

London Streets by Isaac Borrego, on Flickr

2020-10-25: Want To Be Less Stressed by psyxjaw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Shard by Bajo Rogan, on Flickr

Trinity House by amipal, on Flickr

London by the Thames by Andrew Lalchan, on Flickr

Shoreditch High Street Station by Gary Etchell, on Flickr

The Shard and London Bridge at Night by Anastasija M, on Flickr

Bank by Alex-397, on Flickr

IMG_5141 by Andy Pitt, on Flickr

Focusing point by Jack Z., on Flickr

Four smiles by MagyarSteve, on Flickr

That Used To Be My Job ! by John Kortland, on Flickr

P8031084 by phastflyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_6200a Shoreditch London Great Eastern Street Summer Time by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

New Morning in the City by George Plakides, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by aneez ahmed shahulhameed, on Flickr

Millennium Bridge. London by Igor Zalbidea, on Flickr

Tall city buildings by Tony Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Morning Light Orchestra... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

DSC_1401a by Clive A Brown, on Flickr

Primark building, Oxford Street by Matt Brown, on Flickr

No title, London 2012 by Sam Benari, on Flickr

Shoppers by Richard, on Flickr

Pink by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shoppers by Richard, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by aneez ahmed shahulhameed, on Flickr

City Framed by Jon Herbert, on Flickr

London : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

London skyline in the rain by Joe Dunckley, on Flickr

London St Paul’s Cathedral Light Trails by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr

London May 8 2020 by seantgUK, on Flickr

London Night by Luca Campioni, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Alex Tomaras, on Flickr

London, UK. May 2018 by Víctor M. Pérez, on Flickr

Taxi by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr

Crossing by Richard, on Flickr

Cheers - 2013 Notting Hill Carnival by Torsten Reimer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20180803T12-21-08Z-P8030528 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Empty London by Paul Indigo, on Flickr

Tower Bridge at sunset in London, UK. by ณัฐวุฒิ อุตมหาราช, on Flickr

Gotham London by pippigar, on Flickr

A kind of blue by The Green Album, on Flickr

View from The Shard by Gary Etchell, on Flickr

IMG_18380 by mudsharkalex, on Flickr

Alone by Geoff Henson, on Flickr

London: Covent Garden by Lee Sullivan, on Flickr


----------



## fozzy45

99% of the people in these pics look right misserable sods, Great pics of the city though lol


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_5449a by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Emma Bernhoff, on Flickr

Downtown by Teseum, on Flickr

Whispers Of Friars by diMMilan PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

20200622 - 9428 - Stagecoach East London - Enviro 400 MMC - No 11360 - Route 25 - Ilford High Road (by Hainault Street) - Ilford by Mr Mildenhall, on Flickr

20200808T10-26-36Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

The Walkie Talkie by Graham Robinson, on Flickr

20200808T10-47-04Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

At Night by Simone Mertens, on Flickr

London, Buckingham Palace by David Almeida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Red Night Gestures by Torsten Reimer, on Flickr

Four Musketeers by FrogFootTV, on Flickr

Graff by Morgan Tb, on Flickr

DSC_0248 Smithfield Market by Richard Barker, on Flickr

Traffic Light by Al King, on Flickr

Future City by Sanshiro KUBOTA, on Flickr

The Garden at 120 by The Green Album, on Flickr

Sunrise City by BEARTOMCAT (Bear), on Flickr

Fountain, George Yard, St Michael&#x27;s Alley, City, 1989 89-3d-53 by Peter Marshall, on Flickr

114:200 Strangers - Gwen by iain blake, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Shadows by Kirstie Shanley, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by aneez ahmed shahulhameed, on Flickr

Tall city buildings by Tony Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Morning Light Orchestra... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

The Walkie Talkie by Graham Robinson, on Flickr

Primark building, Oxford Street by Matt Brown, on Flickr

004 str4 by patart00, on Flickr

Middle Dock cityscape by Joe Dunckley, on Flickr

St Paul&#x27;s Cathedral by Jane Sanders, on Flickr

London 024 by Peter Bartlett ARPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr

London by fabriziodepatre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20210312T14-49-08Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

View from the Sky Garden at the Walkie Talkie by Ian Press, on Flickr

View from the Sky Garden at the Walkie Talkie by Ian Press, on Flickr

View from the Sky Garden at the Walkie Talkie by Ian Press, on Flickr

View from the Sky Garden at the Walkie Talkie by Ian Press, on Flickr

View from the Sky Garden at the Walkie Talkie by Ian Press, on Flickr

KND221N 1974 Renault Estafette by Ian Press, on Flickr

DSC_0600 Shoreditch London Street Art Great Eastern Street by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Portrait. London 2016 by Sam Benari, on Flickr

20210301T15-15-20Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

That Looks Good by John Kortland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London by Zbigniew Osiowy, on Flickr

London by Zbigniew Osiowy, on Flickr

London by Doug Wheller, on Flickr

London by Ferda Hejl Thank you very much for your comments, friends, on Flickr

London by barnyz, on Flickr

London by barnyz, on Flickr

London by barnyz, on Flickr

London by barnyz, on Flickr

London by barnyz, on Flickr

London by barnyz, on Flickr

London by Zbigniew Osiowy, on Flickr

LMC 140 by Thierry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_7298 Summer See Thru Fashion Watling Street London by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Night by Morgan Tb, on Flickr

The Shard by Jason Bain, on Flickr

Morning Light Orchestra... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

Документы на визу в Великобританию by Alexander ZB, on Flickr

IMG by Morgan Tb, on Flickr

Tower Bridge - and such detail in the distance! by James Scantlebury, on Flickr

Leadenhall Market by Teseum, on Flickr

We Do Deliveroo by MagyarSteve, on Flickr

20200602T14-30-03Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Shades &#x27;n&#x27; cycle by MagyarSteve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New Morning in the City by George Plakides, on Flickr

Simeon snapping away at Bank Junction II by James Scantlebury, on Flickr

The War of the Worlds... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

The Walkie Talkie by Graham Robinson, on Flickr

London Skyline at night by Gilles Ferné, on Flickr

One Minute In Time by David Pratt, on Flickr

The Shard and London Bridge at Night by Anastasija M, on Flickr

London St Paul’s Cathedral Light Trails by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr

Raining Day by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr

20200623T14-47-38Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200624T14-54-50Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canary Wharf / Jul &#x27;21 by Images George Rex, on Flickr

River Thames at Canary Wharf by Michael Gaylard, on Flickr

Westminster, London by Gilles Ferné, on Flickr

Isco-Göttingen Westron 3.5/35 by Fotószeres, on Flickr

Canary Wharf at dusk by RJS London, on Flickr

IMG_9167.jpg by Steve Marley, on Flickr

St. Paul&#x27;s Cathedral &amp; Black Telephone Box on Cannon St. (Explored) by Vincent Zhang, on Flickr

Accura Diamatic 2.8/135 by Fotószeres, on Flickr

London by Joe Turner, on Flickr

Liverpool Station, London (UK) by Michele Belloni, on Flickr

Ruxandra by Scott Some Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Double coffee by MagyarSteve, on Flickr

DSC_1378a Shoreditch London Great Eastern Street 2017 Red Mclaren 570S 3799 cc Sports Car LK67EJJ by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Peek by 100 Real People, on Flickr

London city lights by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr

London City Night Colours by Dannis van der Heiden, on Flickr

London City Sunset by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

London City by Udo, on Flickr

London city by george papapostolou, on Flickr

London City Lights #1 by shlomo2000, on Flickr

London City behind by Leo Hidalgo, on Flickr

20180706-IMG_3966 deckchair by Roger Thelwell, on Flickr

Right Angle - Pelican Stairs Beach At Shadwell by Luke Agbaimoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City of London Skyline as Night Approaches (Canon EOS 70D &amp; EF-S 17-55mm f2.8 Zoom) (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr

20200807T10-16-54Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Baker Street Underground Station by David Sheales, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by David Brossard, on Flickr

City Heights by Nathan Hammonds, on Flickr

Notting Hill Carnival 2018 by Caroline Lessire, on Flickr

City Skyline by davepickettphotographer, on Flickr

20200916T14-21-17Z_1 by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## fozzy45

The top picture in the last post is Leeds City Market which just happens to be in my home city of LEEDS which is 200 miles north of London, Try to get it right please.


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_7095 London Bus Route #205 Lady Crossing the Road by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

IMG_4448 by Sean Creamer, on Flickr

City twighlight by Rob McCulloch (3 months on 3 months off), on Flickr

Shad Thames and its cobbled streets. by Val Pix, on Flickr

Emirates Skyline , London by safc1965, on Flickr

A view from London Eye by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

The Shard by safc1965, on Flickr

Crossrail Footbridge (below) by David Wilkinson, on Flickr

Follow the Red Line by E Zouboulis, on Flickr

The Proposal by Richard, on Flickr

Walking up the aisle to St Paul&#x27;s by Amy Feldtmann, on Flickr

Pride London 2015 by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canary Wharf, London by Bournemouth Andy, on Flickr

Go Ahead London LT391, Cannon Street, September 2021 by Paul Williams, on Flickr

The Skygarden by Andrew Smith, on Flickr

View From the Sky by Andrew Smith, on Flickr

Canary Wharf by Andrew Smith, on Flickr

Thames Bridges by Andrew Smith, on Flickr

Across the City by Andrew Smith, on Flickr

Millennium Bridge, Norman Foster (Architect), (22 Bishopgate), Cheesegrater (Leadenhall Building), Scalpel (52 Lime Street) and Walkie-Talkie (20 Fenchurch Street), City of London, EC3 (2) by f1jherbert, on Flickr

Time - Life by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr

_DSC5162 by Dave Jervis, on Flickr

_DSC5109 by Dave Jervis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20200808T10-26-36Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Go Ahead London Metrobus - WHV65 - BF65WJN by Richard, on Flickr

Stagecoach London - 36612 - YX16OKP by Richard, on Flickr

Stagecoach London - 36552 LX12DKE - 19803 LX11BJF by Richard, on Flickr

Go Ahead London Metrobus - 184 - YX62DZU by Richard, on Flickr

Go Ahead London Metrobus - WHV73 - BF65WKA by Richard, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Emma Bernhoff, on Flickr

20200808T14-01-14Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

At Night by Simone Mertens, on Flickr

DSC_5402a Shoreditch London Rivington Street Lady in Denim Blue Jeans and Low Cut Top by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

London, Buckingham Palace by David Almeida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20200624T15-02-19Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Rutland Hotel and Caledonian Hotel, West End, New Town, Edinburgh, Scotland by Billy Wilson, on Flickr

Looking Ahead by James Neeley, on Flickr

City Framed by Jon Herbert, on Flickr

St Paul&#x27;s Cathedral (Canon EOS 70D &amp; EF-S 17-55mm f2.8 Zoom) (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr

London from above by Jason Bain, on Flickr

Cityscape, London by Nigel Harris, on Flickr

DSC_1316 City of London Bus Route #76 Bishopsgate Roadworks at Liverpool Street Railway Station by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

20200627T14-21-11Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Lines and Reflection by Arwuth Watchanapraphan, on Flickr

20200613T14-59-30Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200613T14-59-48Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tower Bridge - and such detail in the distance! by James Scantlebury, on Flickr

Leadenhall Market by Teseum, on Flickr

Morning Light Orchestra... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

Документы на визу в Великобританию by Alexander ZB, on Flickr

Canary Wharf from 120 Fenchurch Street - London by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

DSC_1401a by Clive A Brown, on Flickr

DSC05190 by Samuel Lee, on Flickr

Cloudy morning in London by Alex Tomaras, on Flickr

Quenching by MagyarSteve, on Flickr

It&#x27;s in here somewhere ... by MagyarSteve, on Flickr

Double coffee by MagyarSteve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2007 July 25 : London UK by Chronomelogy, on Flickr

London skyline at sunset by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

London at Night by Daniel Coyle, on Flickr

Skyline (II)- Canary Wharf, London, UK by David Gutierrez, on Flickr

View from One Canada Square by Daniel Robinson, on Flickr

London from above by SouthpawCaptures, on Flickr

Cityscape of London by Sarah Ellacott, on Flickr

Material Girl by Michael Goldrei, on Flickr

Scala Street. 20181005T16-21-49Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

DSC_9694 by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

BT Tower by Trevor Hicks, on Flickr

Central London by Javed Mirza, on Flickr

Can&#x27;t keep up with the changes! by chris, on Flickr

Gabo Fountain by ERIC MAK, on Flickr

Tower Bridge - London by Nicola Paltani, on Flickr

London Baby by Martin, on Flickr

PH-EZZ - Embraer 190-100STD - LCY by Seán Noel O&#x27;Connell, on Flickr

Sim by Pollianna Jamacaru, on Flickr

lon8006 by Michael Gross, on Flickr

Rheidol Terrace by Rob Telford, on Flickr

lon8019 by Michael Gross, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Looking Ahead by James Neeley, on Flickr

St Paul&#x27;s Cathedral (Canon EOS 70D &amp; EF-S 17-55mm f2.8 Zoom) (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr

DSC_4816 City of London Gracechurch Street Fenchurch Street Bus Stop CLOSED with no apparent reason or temporary Stop by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

DSC_1835-Edit copy by David Faulkner, on Flickr

Chalcots Estate sunset by Joe Dunckley, on Flickr

A golden morning in London by Wajid Qureshi, on Flickr

Transition from Blue to Gold... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

20200915T14-16-53Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Focusing point by Jack Z., on Flickr

20200620T14-18-21Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200922T14-54-31Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City twighlight by Rob McCulloch (3 months on 3 months off), on Flickr

Emirates Skyline , London by safc1965, on Flickr

The Shard by safc1965, on Flickr

underground big ben by Bobby Zucco, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Andrew, on Flickr

London by barnyz, on Flickr

London Night Sky by hai guan, on Flickr

global-study-mission-2784 by CREW Network, on Flickr

London by Lucía Rodríguez, on Flickr

_DSC1464.jpg by Steve Marley, on Flickr

Canary Wharf Walk May 2019 42 by Timelapsed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20191114T15-03-07Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Monument Underground Station, King William Street, City of London (2) by f1jherbert, on Flickr

20190422 - 4035 - London City Tours - DAF DB250LF Plaxton President - No DLP242 - Route C7 - Aldwych - London by Mr Mildenhall, on Flickr

Sunrise Speeding! by Luke Goodway, on Flickr

LT810 LTZ1810 by PD3., on Flickr

The Shard by Jason Bain, on Flickr

Westminster Bridge 2 by Joanne Hawes, on Flickr

City of London Skyline as Night Approaches (Canon EOS 70D &amp; EF-S 17-55mm f2.8 Zoom) (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr

City Skyline by davepickettphotographer, on Flickr

Notting Hill Carnival 2018 by Caroline Lessire, on Flickr

Notting Hill Carnival 2018 by Caroline Lessire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London City Tiltshift by David S-O, on Flickr

London City : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

London city lights by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr

London City Night Colours by Dannis van der Heiden, on Flickr

London City Sunset by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

London City by Udo, on Flickr

London city by george papapostolou, on Flickr

Overview II by Pamela Aminou, on Flickr

London City behind by Leo Hidalgo, on Flickr

DSC_5973a by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

London rødt hår jpg by Bernt Nielsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tower Bridge by aneez ahmed shahulhameed, on Flickr

Tall city buildings by Tony Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Morning Light Orchestra... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

The Walkie Talkie by Graham Robinson, on Flickr

Primark building, Oxford Street by Matt Brown, on Flickr

004 str4 by patart00, on Flickr

Middle Dock cityscape by Joe Dunckley, on Flickr

St Paul&#x27;s Cathedral by Jane Sanders, on Flickr

DSC_0403a Leonard Circus and Paul Street Shoreditch London Lady in her Summer Dress by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

London 024 by Peter Bartlett ARPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr

London by fabriziodepatre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lambeth Bridge &amp; Vauxhall - London by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

The Garden at 120 by The Green Album, on Flickr

London before sunrise by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

Passing by Ross Farnham, on Flickr

London cityscape on the River Thames by Vicky Outen, on Flickr

DSC_13549a by Clive A Brown, on Flickr

London by Tudor Popescu, on Flickr

Urban Camouflage by Silver Machine, on Flickr

Crossing by Richard, on Flickr

Content by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London City : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

London city lights by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr

London City Night Colours by Dannis van der Heiden, on Flickr

London City Sunset by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

London City by Udo, on Flickr

London city by george papapostolou, on Flickr

London City Lights #1 by shlomo2000, on Flickr

London City behind by Leo Hidalgo, on Flickr

20180706-IMG_3966 deckchair by Roger Thelwell, on Flickr

Overview II by Pamela Aminou, on Flickr

Underground Fur by Magic Pea, on Flickr

Falling Angel - Lewisham DLR by Luke Agbaimoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Shadows by Kirstie Shanley, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by aneez ahmed shahulhameed, on Flickr

Tall city buildings by Tony Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Morning Light Orchestra... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

The Walkie Talkie by Graham Robinson, on Flickr

Primark building, Oxford Street by Matt Brown, on Flickr

004 str4 by patart00, on Flickr

Middle Dock cityscape by Joe Dunckley, on Flickr

St Paul&#x27;s Cathedral by Jane Sanders, on Flickr

London 024 by Peter Bartlett ARPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr

London by fabriziodepatre, on Flickr

London by Zbigniew Osiowy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2019-10-17: Reflecting Bank Junction by psyxjaw, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by aneez ahmed shahulhameed, on Flickr

Tall city buildings by Tony Worrall Photography, on Flickr

City of London at dusk by Phil Henry, on Flickr

LW09LHM Mercedes Sprinter POV of City of London Police by Ian Press, on Flickr

The Shard by Jason Bain, on Flickr

Baker Street Underground Station by David Sheales, on Flickr

20200807T10-16-54Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200717T14-07-31Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Reflecting the City - London City Hall by Luke Agbaimoni, on Flickr

Sales &amp; Repair by Malcolm Smith, on Flickr

Notting Hill Carnival 2018 by Caroline Lessire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Emily Atack by GatesyBootLover, on Flickr

Emily Atack by GatesyBootLover, on Flickr

Hippodrome Casino by Garry Knight, on Flickr

DSC_9150 Toynbee Street Petticoat Lane Spitalfields London Our Place New Construction. I admire the Architecture in that the New Buildings Blend in with the Neighbourhood. by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

DSC_9058 City of London Old Broad Street and Liverpool Street The Railway Tavern Greene King English Pub by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

DSC_9034 by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Metroline London | WHD2719, LK70AZN | Route 7 | Oxford Street, Selfridges by Samuel Letsu, on Flickr

20 Fenchurch Street, &quot;The Walkie-Talkie&quot;, London by SpirosFatouros pHotograpHy, on Flickr

SLN 15112 LX09FZJ - 12389 YX16OHE - WATLING STREET BEXLEYHEATH - SAT 13TH NOV 2021 by Bexleybus, on Flickr

Tooting Market by Simon, on Flickr

DSC_4592 London Borough of Southwark. Bus Route #47 88 Tooley Street The Shipwrights Arms English Pub Young Couple by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moving Pictures by John Kortland, on Flickr

Tower Bridge - and such detail in the distance! by James Scantlebury, on Flickr

London city lights by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr

London City Night Colours by Dannis van der Heiden, on Flickr

London City Sunset by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

London City by Udo, on Flickr

London city by george papapostolou, on Flickr

London City Lights #1 by shlomo2000, on Flickr

Cloudy morning in London by Alex Tomaras, on Flickr

Untitled by Gustavo Minas, on Flickr

London People by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC5607 by Dave Jervis, on Flickr

Social Distancing - Marylebone Underground, London. by Paul Edwards, on Flickr

The Shard and London Bridge at Night by Anastasija M, on Flickr

Walkie-Talkie Building....6O3A2486CR2A by dklaughman, on Flickr

Windy Night at City of London &amp; Bankside Pier by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr

The &quot;Gherkin&quot; building. London by Abariltur, on Flickr

City twighlight by Rob McCulloch (3 months on 3 months off), on Flickr

&quot;Sunrise&quot; Canary Wharf, London, UK by @davidgutierrez.co.uk, on Flickr

Follow the Red Line by E Zouboulis, on Flickr

Where&#x27;s Danni? - 200_0054a by Norman Craig, on Flickr

20200324T16-19-13Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## Can't Host Can't Travel

Gorgeous!


----------



## christos-greece

Falling Angel - Lewisham DLR by Luke Agbaimoni, on Flickr

Overview II by Pamela Aminou, on Flickr

London city : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

London city lights by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr

London City Sunset by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

London City : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

London city by night by Adriano BIDOLI, on Flickr

London City Hall by Sameh Morsi, on Flickr

Untitled by Sean Declerck, on Flickr

Glance by Becky Frances, on Flickr

Stranger #88 by Elliott Steel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London City Lights by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr

London City Sunset by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

London city- United Kingdom by Hussain Habib, on Flickr

London City by Udo, on Flickr

London City Tiltshift by David S-O, on Flickr

London by Eleen June Roeelo, on Flickr

London City : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

London City Skyline by Seán Noel O&#x27;Connell, on Flickr

London rødt hår jpg by Bernt Nielsen, on Flickr

smoking break by Claire Brinberg, on Flickr

L1140488 CL by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr

Underground Fur by Magic Pea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20200808T14-01-14Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Shoppers by Richard, on Flickr

London skyline in the rain by Joe Dunckley, on Flickr

London St Paul’s Cathedral Light Trails by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr

London May 8 2020 by seantgUK, on Flickr

London Night by Luca Campioni, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Alex Tomaras, on Flickr

London City Sunset by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

Tate Modern Viewing Gallery - London by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

Taxi by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr

Crossing by Richard, on Flickr

Cheers - 2013 Notting Hill Carnival by Torsten Reimer, on Flickr

Jump - Rathbone Square by Luke Agbaimoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rainbow banner paraded through Regent Street by patrickdevries2003, on Flickr

Skygarden-22 by snellerphoto, on Flickr

Skygarden-11 by snellerphoto, on Flickr

Skygarden-12 by snellerphoto, on Flickr

Skygarden-13 by snellerphoto, on Flickr

Skygarden-20 by snellerphoto, on Flickr

DSC05469 (3) by Philip Mansbridge, on Flickr

DSC_4838a Shoreditch London Old Street Lady in Leopard Skin Print Dress and Doc Martens Boots by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Love under an umbrella by Leon Van Kemenade, on Flickr

Model Shoot with Christmas Lights by Andrew Lalchan, on Flickr

Model Shoot with Christmas Lights by Andrew Lalchan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London by Zbigniew Osiowy, on Flickr

London by Zbigniew Osiowy, on Flickr

London by Doug Wheller, on Flickr

London by Ferda Hejl Thank you very much for your comments, friends, on Flickr

London by barnyz, on Flickr

London by barnyz, on Flickr

London by barnyz, on Flickr

London by barnyz, on Flickr

London by barnyz, on Flickr

London by barnyz, on Flickr

LMC 140 by Thierry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tower Bridge - and such detail in the distance! by James Scantlebury, on Flickr

London city lights by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr

London City Night Colours by Dannis van der Heiden, on Flickr

London City Sunset by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

London City by Udo, on Flickr

London city by george papapostolou, on Flickr

London City Lights #1 by shlomo2000, on Flickr

Cloudy morning in London by Alex Tomaras, on Flickr

London by Silvia Sagone, on Flickr

Untitled by Gustavo Minas, on Flickr

London People by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC5607 by Dave Jervis, on Flickr

Social Distancing - Marylebone Underground, London. by Paul Edwards, on Flickr

The Shard and London Bridge at Night by Anastasija M, on Flickr

Walkie-Talkie Building....6O3A2486CR2A by dklaughman, on Flickr

Windy Night at City of London &amp; Bankside Pier by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr

The &quot;Gherkin&quot; building. London by Abariltur, on Flickr

City twighlight by Rob McCulloch (3 months on 3 months off), on Flickr

&quot;Sunrise&quot; Canary Wharf, London, UK by @davidgutierrez.co.uk, on Flickr

Follow the Red Line by E Zouboulis, on Flickr

Where&#x27;s Danni? - 200_0054a by Norman Craig, on Flickr


----------



## El_Greco

From last weekend -


We had storm passing through London today. Crazy-ass wind, plenty of rain and bitterly low temperatures of around 4C (right now it's 2C). So what do you on a day like this?! Go out to the city, of course! This time I decided to visit All Hallows By The Tower, which claims to be the oldest church in London founded in 675! Obviously almost nothing from those days survive; an arch here, some stones there.

1. If you thinking it looks suspiciously clean and sharp - well, it was badly damaged during the Blitz and was mostly rebuilt in the 50s.










2. I'm not sure how faithful to the original design the rebuilding/restoration was, but you can see that brickwork is most definitely not centuries old.










3. Tower is not original either. Samuel Pepys watched the Great Fire of London from there.










4. Late 18th century?










5. Now this brickwork does look old and just look at that curious little window!










6. Nothing too dramatic here.










7. The church does have some interesting monuments here and there.










8. Some rich dude from long ago.










9. Citizen & Skinner, wife and captain.










10. This church seems to have strong association with the Navy. Here's a memorial to HMS Hood - yeah the same HMS Hood that was sent to hunt down the Bismarck.










11. Why is this Saint behind the bars? Because it is a seriously old statue!










12. The church is filled with ship models, here's one of Cutty Sark. Not sure what they are for, but I expect these are votive offerings asking or thanking for safe trip.










13. Model of a warship. Quite old by the looks of it.










14. Nice detail.










15. The highlight of this church is without the doubt this amazing font cover! Carved by the famous Grinling Gibbons in 1682.










16. Too bad you can only admire it from behind a glass door. The details are amazing.










17. Outside the church I found this - tombstone to Samuel Gittens MD from Barbados. 1777.


----------



## christos-greece

The Broadway / SW1 by Images George Rex, on Flickr

DSC_8069_ by jhellender, on Flickr

DSC_9349 City of London Bishopsgate Police Station with City Police Vans and Cars by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

DSC_9350 City of London Bus Route #11 Bishopsgate Dirty Dicks English Pub by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

DSC_9351 City of London Bishopsgate Dirty Dicks English Pub and Woodin&#x27;s Shades English Pub by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

DSC_9356 City of London Bishopsgate 2020 Silver BMW 218I SE Auto 1499 cc Undercover Police Car YJ69EZE by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

DSC_9357 City of London Bishopsgate Police Station by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Red, green and yellow. by John Beeching, on Flickr

Scarper! by Charlie Wade, on Flickr

DSC_5554a Alesha Jamaican Fashion Model in Purple Velvet Dress and Pink Jacket Out on the Town on Location Spitalfields East London Commercial Street Ladies in Orange and Yellow Summer Dresses by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Graffiti Ghosts by Tom McDaniel, on Flickr

063 by Martin Davey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London by Lucía Rodríguez, on Flickr

DSC07601.jpg by Cubs Fan 812, on Flickr

Traffic by Jim Nix, on Flickr

Shad Thames and its cobbled streets. by Val Pix, on Flickr

Sentinel by Thomas Harris, on Flickr

_DSC3373 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

London by Lucía Rodríguez, on Flickr

Frazzled by Richard, on Flickr

Notting Hill Carnival 2018 by Caroline Lessire, on Flickr

Notting Hill Carnival 2018 by Caroline Lessire, on Flickr


----------



## El_Greco

christos-greece said:


> Crocker House by Paul, on Flickr


That is, I'm afraid, not even UK.


----------



## christos-greece

Red Night Gestures by Torsten Reimer, on Flickr

Four Musketeers by FrogFootTV, on Flickr

Graff by Morgan Tb, on Flickr

DSC_0248 Smithfield Market by Richard Barker, on Flickr

Traffic Light by Al King, on Flickr

Future City by Sanshiro KUBOTA, on Flickr

The Garden at 120 by The Green Album, on Flickr

Sunrise City by BEARTOMCAT (Bear), on Flickr

Fountain, George Yard, St Michael&#x27;s Alley, City, 1989 89-3d-53 by Peter Marshall, on Flickr

114:200 Strangers - Gwen by iain blake, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_5449a by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Emma Bernhoff, on Flickr

Whispers Of Friars by diMMilan PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

20200622 - 9428 - Stagecoach East London - Enviro 400 MMC - No 11360 - Route 25 - Ilford High Road (by Hainault Street) - Ilford by Mr Mildenhall, on Flickr

20200808T10-26-36Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

The Walkie Talkie by Graham Robinson, on Flickr

20200808T10-47-04Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

At Night by Simone Mertens, on Flickr

London, Buckingham Palace by David Almeida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_6200a Shoreditch London Great Eastern Street Summer Time by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

New Morning in the City by George Plakides, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by aneez ahmed shahulhameed, on Flickr

Crinkle cut by Simon White, on Flickr

Financial District. London by Igor Zalbidea, on Flickr

Millennium Bridge. London by Igor Zalbidea, on Flickr

Tall city buildings by Tony Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Tower Bridge &amp; City Hall by Alan Taylor, on Flickr

20200717T14-07-31Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200717T14-28-25Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London by fabriziodepatre, on Flickr

Red Night Gestures by Torsten Reimer, on Flickr

Four Musketeers by FrogFootTV, on Flickr

Graff by Morgan Tb, on Flickr

DSC_0248 Smithfield Market by Richard Barker, on Flickr

Traffic Light by Al King, on Flickr

Future City by Sanshiro KUBOTA, on Flickr

The Garden at 120 by The Green Album, on Flickr

Sunrise City by BEARTOMCAT (Bear), on Flickr

The Walkie Talkie by Graham Robinson, on Flickr

Fountain, George Yard, St Michael&#x27;s Alley, City, 1989 89-3d-53 by Peter Marshall, on Flickr

That Looks Good by John Kortland, on Flickr

LMC 140 by Thierry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_7515a City of London Bus Route #35 Gracechurch Street Lady Cyclist in Red Jacket by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Super Ozeck II. Auto MC 2.8/135 by Fotószeres, on Flickr

Super Ozeck II. Auto MC 2.8/135 by Fotószeres, on Flickr

Super Ozeck II. Auto MC 2.8/135 by Fotószeres, on Flickr

Super Ozeck II. Auto MC 2.8/135 by Fotószeres, on Flickr

Super Ozeck II. Auto MC 2.8/135 by Fotószeres, on Flickr

Super Ozeck II. Auto MC 2.8/135 by Fotószeres, on Flickr

Super Ozeck II. Auto MC 2.8/135 by Fotószeres, on Flickr

20201104T15-14-28Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20180706-IMG_3966 deckchair by Roger Thelwell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London by Zbigniew Osiowy, on Flickr

London by Doug Wheller, on Flickr

London by Ferda Hejl Thank you very much for your comments, friends, on Flickr

London by barnyz, on Flickr

London by barnyz, on Flickr

London by barnyz, on Flickr

London by barnyz, on Flickr

London by barnyz, on Flickr

London by barnyz, on Flickr

London by Zbigniew Osiowy, on Flickr

LMC 140 by Thierry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Reflecting the City - London City Hall by Luke Agbaimoni, on Flickr

Shape of the Shard by Luke Agbaimoni, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by aneez ahmed shahulhameed, on Flickr

London city lights by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr

London City Night Colours by Dannis van der Heiden, on Flickr

Sunrise City by BEARTOMCAT (Bear), on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Clive Liddiard, on Flickr

London City Sunset by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

DSC_7500a Shoreditch London Rivington Street Ladies on the Phone by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

shard 3 by benlodge5, on Flickr

Pride London 2015 Photographer by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New Morning in the City by George Plakides, on Flickr

Night by Morgan Tb, on Flickr

The Shard by Jason Bain, on Flickr

Morning Light Orchestra... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

Документы на визу в Великобританию by Alexander ZB, on Flickr

IMG by Morgan Tb, on Flickr

Tower Bridge - and such detail in the distance! by James Scantlebury, on Flickr

We Do Deliveroo by MagyarSteve, on Flickr

20200602T14-30-03Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Shades &#x27;n&#x27; cycle by MagyarSteve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Simeon snapping away at Bank Junction II by James Scantlebury, on Flickr

The War of the Worlds... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

The Walkie Talkie by Graham Robinson, on Flickr

London Skyline at night by Gilles Ferné, on Flickr

One Minute In Time by David Pratt, on Flickr

The Shard and London Bridge at Night by Anastasija M, on Flickr

London St Paul’s Cathedral Light Trails by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr

Raining Day by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr

20200623T14-47-38Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200624T14-54-50Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London City Tiltshift by David S-O, on Flickr

London City : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

London city lights by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr

London City Night Colours by Dannis van der Heiden, on Flickr

London City Sunset by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

London City by Udo, on Flickr

London city by george papapostolou, on Flickr

Overview II by Pamela Aminou, on Flickr

London City behind by Leo Hidalgo, on Flickr

DSC_5973a by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

London rødt hår jpg by Bernt Nielsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New Morning in the City by George Plakides, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by aneez ahmed shahulhameed, on Flickr

Crinkle cut by Simon White, on Flickr

Financial District. London by Igor Zalbidea, on Flickr

Millennium Bridge. London by Igor Zalbidea, on Flickr

Tall city buildings by Tony Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Tower Bridge &amp; City Hall by Alan Taylor, on Flickr

20200717T14-07-31Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200716T14-21-56Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

@Motien: You can post videos only in new Video Showcase forum:








Video Showcase


Share your city related videos!




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## christos-greece

20210612T14-34-32Z-01_DxO by Peter Foster, on Flickr

London - 20 Fenchurch Street &#x27;Walkie-Talkie&#x27; by Michael Kemper, on Flickr

A View Of Westminster by saxman1597, on Flickr

Dusk @ General Grant National Memorial by _ASFVisuals, on Flickr

The Shard by Jane Sanders, on Flickr

Tower Transit WH31118 by Rob Telford, on Flickr

Streets of London by Peter McIlroy, on Flickr

Ignore the Poet by Garry Knight, on Flickr

20210612T14-52-49Z_DxO by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20210603T15-13-20Z-01_DxO by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20210312T14-49-08Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

View from the Sky Garden at the Walkie Talkie by Ian Press, on Flickr

View from the Sky Garden at the Walkie Talkie by Ian Press, on Flickr

View from the Sky Garden at the Walkie Talkie by Ian Press, on Flickr

View from the Sky Garden at the Walkie Talkie by Ian Press, on Flickr

View from the Sky Garden at the Walkie Talkie by Ian Press, on Flickr

KND221N 1974 Renault Estafette by Ian Press, on Flickr

DSC_0600 Shoreditch London Street Art Great Eastern Street by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Portrait. London 2016 by Sam Benari, on Flickr

20210301T15-15-20Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

That Looks Good by John Kortland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_7095 London Bus Route #205 Lady Crossing the Road by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

City twighlight by Rob McCulloch (3 months on 3 months off), on Flickr

Shad Thames and its cobbled streets. by Val Pix, on Flickr

Emirates Skyline , London by safc1965, on Flickr

A view from London Eye by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

The Shard by safc1965, on Flickr

Crossrail Footbridge (below) by David Wilkinson, on Flickr

DSC_3404_ by jhellender, on Flickr

Christmas in Covent Garden by The Royal Ballet School, on Flickr

Follow the Red Line by E Zouboulis, on Flickr

The Proposal by Richard, on Flickr

Pride London 2015 by Richard, on Flickr

Christmas in Covent Garden in London by Suhail Akhtar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Winter Lights 2019 by Andrew Lalchan, on Flickr

Walkie-Talkie Building....6O3A2486CR2A by dklaughman, on Flickr

The Shard and London Bridge at Night by Anastasija M, on Flickr

20191218_F0001: Flying stars towards Leicester square by Wei-Feng Xue, on Flickr

20191217_F0001: Piccadilly circus audience by Wei-Feng Xue, on Flickr

20191216_F0001: Slightly pink Eros by Wei-Feng Xue, on Flickr

20191215_F0001: Big screen at Piccadilly, wet and static by Wei-Feng Xue, on Flickr

20191214_F0001: Christmas angel under moonlight by Wei-Feng Xue, on Flickr

London street wearing a Christmas light by M.MOURAD, on Flickr

A Spaceman Came Travelling by Derbyshire Harrier, on Flickr

Pride in London 2018 by Richard, on Flickr

The City of London by patuffel, on Flickr

20191216T13-48-18Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20191216T13-45-22Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Shadows by Kirstie Shanley, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by aneez ahmed shahulhameed, on Flickr

Tall city buildings by Tony Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Morning Light Orchestra... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

The Walkie Talkie by Graham Robinson, on Flickr

Primark building, Oxford Street by Matt Brown, on Flickr

004 str4 by patart00, on Flickr

Middle Dock cityscape by Joe Dunckley, on Flickr

St Paul&#x27;s Cathedral by Jane Sanders, on Flickr

London 024 by Peter Bartlett ARPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr

London by fabriziodepatre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City Hall, London by FotoFling Scotland, on Flickr

City Hall Area 2 by Xin Shen, on Flickr

Superyachts (5) @ WID 14-12-21 by A Christy, on Flickr

Go-Ahead London Central SEe65 by George Batchelor, on Flickr

Battersea Power Station by Neil, on Flickr

London Eye by Neil, on Flickr

Westminster Bridge by Neil, on Flickr

Yellow by Malcolm Parsley, on Flickr

&#x27;Tis the season ... by Simone Mertens, on Flickr

Street photography London.. by Kevin Grieve, on Flickr

P9134623_DxO by Peter Foster, on Flickr

*Merry Christmas to all!*


----------



## christos-greece

Christmas Angel...Explored by Varun VG, on Flickr

Christmas kaleidoscope (Explore!!!)(Carnaby Street, London, United Kingdom)(Buon Natale!!!/Merry Christamas!!!) by Andrea Pucci, on Flickr

Covent Garden by Matthew Wells, on Flickr

glittering night by Gian Tang, on Flickr

Christmas Tree at Hay&#x27;s Galleria by Matthew Wells, on Flickr

Christmas Decorations at Monmouth Street by Matthew Wells, on Flickr

Towards the National Portrait Gallery by Matthew Wells, on Flickr

Christmas Tree at the Houses of Parliament by Matthew Wells, on Flickr

Christmas Decorations above the Pillar by Matthew Wells, on Flickr

Keeping watch over the streets of London by Kerry, on Flickr

Christmas in Covent Garden by The Royal Ballet School, on Flickr

Christmas in Covent Garden by The Royal Ballet School, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Red Night Gestures by Torsten Reimer, on Flickr

Oxford Circus Christmas lights by Lucinda Offer, on Flickr

Oxford Circus Christmas lights by Lucinda Offer, on Flickr

Four Musketeers by FrogFootTV, on Flickr

Graff by Morgan Tb, on Flickr

DSC_0248 Smithfield Market by Richard Barker, on Flickr

Traffic Light by Al King, on Flickr

Future City by Sanshiro KUBOTA, on Flickr

Sunrise City by BEARTOMCAT (Bear), on Flickr

114:200 Strangers - Gwen by iain blake, on Flickr

Christmas Shopping 2021 by bigboysdad, on Flickr

Natale sul fiume / Christmas by the river (Tower Bridge, London, United Kingdom)(Buon Natale!!!/Merry Christamas!!!) by Andrea Pucci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London City Tiltshift by David S-O, on Flickr

London City : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

London city lights by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr

London City Night Colours by Dannis van der Heiden, on Flickr

London City Sunset by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

London City by Udo, on Flickr

London city by george papapostolou, on Flickr

Overview II by Pamela Aminou, on Flickr

London City behind by Leo Hidalgo, on Flickr

DSC_5973a by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

London rødt hår jpg by Bernt Nielsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2019-10-17: Reflecting Bank Junction by psyxjaw, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by aneez ahmed shahulhameed, on Flickr

Tall city buildings by Tony Worrall Photography, on Flickr

City of London at dusk by Phil Henry, on Flickr

LW09LHM Mercedes Sprinter POV of City of London Police by Ian Press, on Flickr

The Shard by Jason Bain, on Flickr

Baker Street Underground Station by David Sheales, on Flickr

20200807T10-16-54Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200717T14-07-31Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Reflecting the City - London City Hall by Luke Agbaimoni, on Flickr

Sales &amp; Repair by Malcolm Smith, on Flickr

Notting Hill Carnival 2018 by Caroline Lessire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London City : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

London city lights by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr

London City Night Colours by Dannis van der Heiden, on Flickr

London City Sunset by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

London City by Udo, on Flickr

London city by george papapostolou, on Flickr

London City Lights #1 by shlomo2000, on Flickr

London City behind by Leo Hidalgo, on Flickr

20180706-IMG_3966 deckchair by Roger Thelwell, on Flickr

Overview II by Pamela Aminou, on Flickr

Underground Fur by Magic Pea, on Flickr

Falling Angel - Lewisham DLR by Luke Agbaimoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Christmas dinners by Kerry, on Flickr

London Lights by Tony Howsham, on Flickr

London by neil rowley, on Flickr

Looking over London by Jim Nix, on Flickr

London by Mathias Raphaël Bachmann, on Flickr

the City of London at night by Kristina Hickey, on Flickr

Sunrise over the St Pauls Cathedral From One New Change by Vincent Zhang, on Flickr

Dressing gown by foto:kdh, on Flickr

Pall Mall Stroll by The Raymond Gallery, on Flickr

Reflection by jason buckley, on Flickr

The real thing by The Raymond Gallery, on Flickr

*Happy New Year to all!*


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_9435 by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

DSC_9442 by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

DSC_9434 by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

DSC_9445 by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

DSC_9446 by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

DSCF8306 by addie777, on Flickr

L1140488 by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr

DSCF5576 by addie777, on Flickr

PG_2021_April 1044a by Alan Watson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC5607 by Dave Jervis, on Flickr

Social Distancing - Marylebone Underground, London. by Paul Edwards, on Flickr

The Shard and London Bridge at Night by Anastasija M, on Flickr

Walkie-Talkie Building....6O3A2486CR2A by dklaughman, on Flickr

Windy Night at City of London &amp; Bankside Pier by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr

The &quot;Gherkin&quot; building. London by Abariltur, on Flickr

City twighlight by Rob McCulloch (3 months on 3 months off), on Flickr

&quot;Sunrise&quot; Canary Wharf, London, UK by @davidgutierrez.co.uk, on Flickr

Follow the Red Line by E Zouboulis, on Flickr

Where&#x27;s Danni? - 200_0054a by Norman Craig, on Flickr

20200324T16-19-13Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_7095 London Bus Route #205 Lady Crossing the Road by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

IMG_4448 by Sean Creamer, on Flickr

City twighlight by Rob McCulloch (3 months on 3 months off), on Flickr

Shad Thames and its cobbled streets. by Val Pix, on Flickr

Emirates Skyline , London by safc1965, on Flickr

A view from London Eye by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

The Shard by safc1965, on Flickr

Crossrail Footbridge (below) by David Wilkinson, on Flickr

Millennium Bridge, Norman Foster (Architect), (22 Bishopgate), Cheesegrater (Leadenhall Building), Scalpel (52 Lime Street) and Walkie-Talkie (20 Fenchurch Street), City of London, EC3 (2) by f1jherbert, on Flickr

Walking up the aisle to St Paul&#x27;s by Amy Feldtmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moving Pictures by John Kortland, on Flickr

Tower Bridge - and such detail in the distance! by James Scantlebury, on Flickr

London city lights by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr

London City Night Colours by Dannis van der Heiden, on Flickr

London City Sunset by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

London City by Udo, on Flickr

London city by george papapostolou, on Flickr

London City Lights #1 by shlomo2000, on Flickr

Cloudy morning in London by Alex Tomaras, on Flickr

Untitled by Gustavo Minas, on Flickr

London People by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shoppers by Richard, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Emma Bernhoff, on Flickr

London skyline in the rain by Joe Dunckley, on Flickr

London St Paul’s Cathedral Light Trails by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr

London May 8 2020 by seantgUK, on Flickr

London Night by Luca Campioni, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Alex Tomaras, on Flickr

Intermission by Simone Mertens, on Flickr

Crossing by Richard, on Flickr

Emrirates Airline - Royal Victoria Dock by Luke Agbaimoni, on Flickr

Cheers - 2013 Notting Hill Carnival by Torsten Reimer, on Flickr

Jump - Greenwich Foot Tunnel by Luke Agbaimoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Shadows by Kirstie Shanley, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by aneez ahmed shahulhameed, on Flickr

Tall city buildings by Tony Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Morning Light Orchestra... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

The Walkie Talkie by Graham Robinson, on Flickr

Primark building, Oxford Street by Matt Brown, on Flickr

004 str4 by patart00, on Flickr

Middle Dock cityscape by Joe Dunckley, on Flickr

St Paul&#x27;s Cathedral by Jane Sanders, on Flickr

London 024 by Peter Bartlett ARPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr

London by fabriziodepatre, on Flickr

London by Zbigniew Osiowy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skating At The Courtaulds 2 by Geoff France, on Flickr

At Tottenham Court Road Station by Gary Etchell, on Flickr

Martian death-ray sweeping across the city (Martian not shown) ... ... ... #uk #landscapephotography #uklandscapes #GB_GB #gloriousbritain #ukpotd #skygarden #london #sunset by Neil Camden, on Flickr

TfL_LT301 by MH Lam, on Flickr

TfL_LT353 by MH Lam, on Flickr

TfL_LT842 by MH Lam, on Flickr

TfL_TEH1241 by MH Lam, on Flickr

Metroline BDE2635 by George Batchelor, on Flickr

The Gherkin by Rob Cale, on Flickr

MSCH by Richard, on Flickr

Passing By by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London City Lights by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr

London City Sunset by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

London city- United Kingdom by Hussain Habib, on Flickr

London City by Udo, on Flickr

London City Tiltshift by David S-O, on Flickr

London by Eleen June Roeelo, on Flickr

London City : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

London City Skyline by Seán Noel O&#x27;Connell, on Flickr

London rødt hår jpg by Bernt Nielsen, on Flickr

L1140488 CL by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr

smoking break by Claire Brinberg, on Flickr

Underground Fur by Magic Pea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London city by george papapostolou, on Flickr

London city lights by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr

London City Sunset by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

London City Night Colours by Dannis van der Heiden, on Flickr

London City Hall by Roy Tuangco, on Flickr

London City : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

London City : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

Butterfly - London City Hall by Luke Agbaimoni, on Flickr

Balance - Adam Plaza Bridge by Luke Agbaimoni, on Flickr

Overview II by Pamela Aminou, on Flickr

Financial District. London by Igor Zalbidea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Taking a break......... by Dave Pearce, on Flickr

Paddington area is changing, London by Koji Moriya, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by aneez ahmed shahulhameed, on Flickr

Tall city buildings by Tony Worrall Photography, on Flickr

View from One Tree Hill, Greenwich by Ian Smith, on Flickr

Blue hour at Blackwall Basin facing Canary Wharf by Patrik Horvath, on Flickr

London April 12 2020 by seantgUK, on Flickr

London Skyline at Dawn by Django969, on Flickr

20200717T14-28-25Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200506T14-39-02Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

London Skyline, Seen From the Tate Modern by Alexander C. Kafka, on Flickr

20200722T14-58-32Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

London Eye - London, UK by @davidgutierrez.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_5449a by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Emma Bernhoff, on Flickr

Whispers Of Friars by diMMilan PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

20200622 - 9428 - Stagecoach East London - Enviro 400 MMC - No 11360 - Route 25 - Ilford High Road (by Hainault Street) - Ilford by Mr Mildenhall, on Flickr

20200808T10-26-36Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

The Walkie Talkie by Graham Robinson, on Flickr

20200808T10-47-04Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

At Night by Simone Mertens, on Flickr

London, Buckingham Palace by David Almeida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Falling Angel - Lewisham DLR by Luke Agbaimoni, on Flickr

Reflecting the City - London City Hall by Luke Agbaimoni, on Flickr

Kirkgate Market, Leeds, England by Billy Wilson, on Flickr

City of London Skyline as Night Approaches (Canon EOS 70D &amp; EF-S 17-55mm f2.8 Zoom) (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr

20200807T10-16-54Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Baker Street Underground Station by David Sheales, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by David Brossard, on Flickr

City Heights by Nathan Hammonds, on Flickr

City Skyline by davepickettphotographer, on Flickr

Notting Hill Carnival 2018 by Caroline Lessire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The City from Greenwich Park by Anna Heath, on Flickr

The City from Greenwich Park by Anna Heath, on Flickr

The City from Greenwich Park by Anna Heath, on Flickr

Viewpoint by Anna Heath, on Flickr

Viewpoint by Anna Heath, on Flickr

Viewpoint by Anna Heath, on Flickr

Threadneedle Street and 22 Bishopsgate, City of London by Nigel Turner, on Flickr

BT Tower from The Walkie-Talkie building, City of London 8943 by Tony Withers, on Flickr

Next to the Millennium Bridge 9090 by Tony Withers, on Flickr

Light Show by Django969, on Flickr

DSC_4561 City of London Bus Route #47 Bishopsgate Lady on her Phone and Smoking by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

DSC_0024 Floripa Bar Shoreditch Birthday Party 2014 by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London City Lights by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr

London City Sunset by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

London city- United Kingdom by Hussain Habib, on Flickr

London City by Udo, on Flickr

London City Tiltshift by David S-O, on Flickr

London by Eleen June Roeelo, on Flickr

London City : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

London City Skyline by Seán Noel O&#x27;Connell, on Flickr

London, 2018 by Sean Declerck, on Flickr

London city by Llorenç Coll, on Flickr

London rødt hår jpg by Bernt Nielsen, on Flickr

smoking break by Claire Brinberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC5599 by Dave Jervis, on Flickr

No title, London 2012 by Sam Benari, on Flickr

The HMS Belfast by Herve Dulongcourty, on Flickr

[86347] City of London : Farringdon Street by Budby, on Flickr

004 str4 by patart00, on Flickr

Social Distancing - Marylebone Underground, London. by Paul Edwards, on Flickr

Middle Dock cityscape by Joe Dunckley, on Flickr

St Paul&#x27;s Cathedral by Jane Sanders, on Flickr

The Shard and London Bridge at Night by Anastasija M, on Flickr

Walkie-Talkie Building....6O3A2486CR2A by dklaughman, on Flickr

The Red Phone Booths by pallab seth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tower Bridge - and such detail in the distance! by James Scantlebury, on Flickr

Morning Light Orchestra... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

Документы на визу в Великобританию by Alexander ZB, on Flickr

Canary Wharf from 120 Fenchurch Street - London by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

DSC_1401a by Clive A Brown, on Flickr

Cloudy morning in London by Alex Tomaras, on Flickr

Under the Shop Sign by Torsten Reimer, on Flickr

Double coffee by MagyarSteve, on Flickr

Red Night Gestures by Torsten Reimer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London by Lucía Rodríguez, on Flickr

DSC07601.jpg by Cubs Fan 812, on Flickr

Traffic by Jim Nix, on Flickr

Shad Thames and its cobbled streets. by Val Pix, on Flickr

Sentinel by Thomas Harris, on Flickr

_DSC3373 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

London by Lucía Rodríguez, on Flickr

Frazzled by Richard, on Flickr

Notting Hill Carnival 2018 by Caroline Lessire, on Flickr

Notting Hill Carnival 2018 by Caroline Lessire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Street photography London.. by Kevin Grieve, on Flickr

Snack Time by Richard, on Flickr

TN-145B - Southwark &amp; Cannon Street Railway Bridges by John Tippetts, on Flickr

Reach Higher by James Neeley, on Flickr

THE LONDON SKYLINE / on explore / January 19, 2022 by agustín ruiz morilla, on Flickr

The Difference of 400 Years by Matthew Wells, on Flickr

London by Night by Peter Wilson, on Flickr

DSC_12309a by Clive A Brown, on Flickr

London at Night by Rhisiart ap Cymru, on Flickr

Free Wheeling by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Shadows by Kirstie Shanley, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by aneez ahmed shahulhameed, on Flickr

Tall city buildings by Tony Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Morning Light Orchestra... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

The Walkie Talkie by Graham Robinson, on Flickr

Primark building, Oxford Street by Matt Brown, on Flickr

004 str4 by patart00, on Flickr

Middle Dock cityscape by Joe Dunckley, on Flickr

St Paul&#x27;s Cathedral by Jane Sanders, on Flickr

London 024 by Peter Bartlett ARPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr

London by fabriziodepatre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moving Pictures by John Kortland, on Flickr

Tower Bridge - and such detail in the distance! by James Scantlebury, on Flickr

London city lights by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr

London City Night Colours by Dannis van der Heiden, on Flickr

London City Sunset by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

London City by Udo, on Flickr

London city by george papapostolou, on Flickr

London City Lights #1 by shlomo2000, on Flickr

Cloudy morning in London by Alex Tomaras, on Flickr

Untitled by Gustavo Minas, on Flickr

London People by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Kaffeine L1020803 by Roy Katzenberg, on Flickr

DSC_8007a Shoreditch London Old Street Records Goodhood Couple by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Bollards by Ian McDowell, on Flickr

Walking London by Marco Carnelli, on Flickr

The bridge by Marco Carnelli, on Flickr

Case colorate by Marco Carnelli, on Flickr

Reflexes by Marco Carnelli, on Flickr

Plants silhouette by Marco Carnelli, on Flickr

East Ham Town Hall by Richard Woolfenden, on Flickr

Street Photography with GPS by Gachou Pletts, on Flickr

Street Photography with GPS by Gachou Pletts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20191114T15-03-07Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20191116T14-00-07Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Sunrise Speeding! by Luke Goodway, on Flickr

The Shard by Jason Bain, on Flickr

Westminster Bridge 2 by Joanne Hawes, on Flickr

London City Night Colours by Dannis van der Heiden, on Flickr

London City : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

London city by george papapostolou, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by aneez ahmed shahulhameed, on Flickr

Notting Hill Carnival 2018 by Caroline Lessire, on Flickr

Notting Hill Carnival 2018 by Caroline Lessire, on Flickr

London 023 by Peter Bartlett ARPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr

Content by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London by Lucía Rodríguez, on Flickr

DSC07601.jpg by Cubs Fan 812, on Flickr

Traffic by Jim Nix, on Flickr

Shad Thames and its cobbled streets. by Val Pix, on Flickr

Sentinel by Thomas Harris, on Flickr

_DSC3373 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

London by Lucía Rodríguez, on Flickr

Frazzled by Richard, on Flickr

Notting Hill Carnival 2018 by Caroline Lessire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London City : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

London city lights by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr

London City Night Colours by Dannis van der Heiden, on Flickr

London City Sunset by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

London City by Udo, on Flickr

London city by george papapostolou, on Flickr

London City Lights #1 by shlomo2000, on Flickr

London City behind by Leo Hidalgo, on Flickr

Overview II by Pamela Aminou, on Flickr

Falling Angel - Lewisham DLR by Luke Agbaimoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lambeth Bridge &amp; Vauxhall - London by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

London by Tudor Popescu, on Flickr

London at Night by Daniel Coyle, on Flickr

Westminster Bridge 2 by Joanne Hawes, on Flickr

20200807T10-16-54Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

City Heights by Nathan Hammonds, on Flickr

Observation terrace at 20 Fenchurch Street, London フェンチャーチ・ストリート２０番地の展望台、ロンドン by Matthew S, on Flickr

London City Night Colours by Dannis van der Heiden, on Flickr

London City : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

City of London at dusk by Phil Henry, on Flickr

Untitled by 안드류, on Flickr

Milk Street by Rob Telford, on Flickr

London street portrait with Mary by Andy Davidson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20200623T14-16-22Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Down on the bank of the Thames by MagyarSteve, on Flickr

Rutland Hotel and Caledonian Hotel, West End, New Town, Edinburgh, Scotland by Billy Wilson, on Flickr

Looking Ahead by James Neeley, on Flickr

City Framed by Jon Herbert, on Flickr

St Paul&#x27;s Cathedral (Canon EOS 70D &amp; EF-S 17-55mm f2.8 Zoom) (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr

London from above by Jason Bain, on Flickr

The Ring, Boxing Club, Great Suffolk Street by Simon, on Flickr

LONDRE LONDON UK (175) by Marc Hubé, on Flickr

20200703T14-13-16Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20190915T12-01-10Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Canary Wharf by Paul Mitchell, on Flickr

Night Traffic - Poplar, London, UK by @davidgutierrez.co.uk, on Flickr

Primark building, Oxford Street by Matt Brown, on Flickr

The Walkie Talkie by Graham Robinson, on Flickr

Metroline New Bus for London LTZ 1105 Route 390 - Oxford Street 21/05/2021 by Brian Simmons, on Flickr

Stuck in time by Tyler Duhaney, on Flickr

View from Sky Gardens, June 2021 by planetnd, on Flickr

Street Feast by Rob Telford, on Flickr

20200917T14-12-40Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Pride London 2015 Photographer by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_6200a Shoreditch London Great Eastern Street Summer Time by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

New Morning in the City by George Plakides, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by aneez ahmed shahulhameed, on Flickr

Crinkle cut by Simon White, on Flickr

Financial District. London by Igor Zalbidea, on Flickr

Millennium Bridge. London by Igor Zalbidea, on Flickr

Tall city buildings by Tony Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Tower Bridge &amp; City Hall by Alan Taylor, on Flickr

20200717T14-07-31Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200717T14-28-25Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shape of the Shard by Luke Agbaimoni, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by aneez ahmed shahulhameed, on Flickr

London city lights by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr

London City Night Colours by Dannis van der Heiden, on Flickr

Sunrise City by BEARTOMCAT (Bear), on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Clive Liddiard, on Flickr

London City Sunset by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

DSC_7500a Shoreditch London Rivington Street Ladies on the Phone by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

shard 3 by benlodge5, on Flickr

Pride London 2015 Photographer by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20210612T14-34-32Z-01_DxO by Peter Foster, on Flickr

London - 20 Fenchurch Street &#x27;Walkie-Talkie&#x27; by Michael Kemper, on Flickr

A View Of Westminster by saxman1597, on Flickr

The Shard by Jane Sanders, on Flickr

Tower Transit WH31118 by Rob Telford, on Flickr

Middle Dock cityscape by Joe Dunckley, on Flickr

Morning Light Orchestra... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

Feeding the Birds by Garry Knight, on Flickr

Ignore the Poet by Garry Knight, on Flickr

20210612T14-52-49Z_DxO by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20210603T15-13-20Z-01_DxO by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Double coffee by MagyarSteve, on Flickr

Morning Light Orchestra... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

London city lights by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr

London City Night Colours by Dannis van der Heiden, on Flickr

London City Sunset by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

London City by Udo, on Flickr

London city by george papapostolou, on Flickr

London City Lights #1 by shlomo2000, on Flickr



20180706-IMG_3966 deckchair by Roger Thelwell, on Flickr

lon8006 by Michael Gross, on Flickr

Rheidol Terrace by Rob Telford, on Flickr

lon8019 by Michael Gross, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Where&#x27;s Danni? - 200_0054a by Norman Craig, on Flickr

DSC_9150 Toynbee Street Petticoat Lane Spitalfields London Our Place New Construction. I admire the Architecture in that the New Buildings Blend in with the Neighbourhood. by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

DSC_9058 City of London Old Broad Street and Liverpool Street The Railway Tavern Greene King English Pub by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

DSC_9034 by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Metroline London | WHD2719, LK70AZN | Route 7 | Oxford Street, Selfridges by Samuel Letsu, on Flickr

20 Fenchurch Street, &quot;The Walkie-Talkie&quot;, London by SpirosFatouros pHotograpHy, on Flickr

SLN 15112 LX09FZJ - 12389 YX16OHE - WATLING STREET BEXLEYHEATH - SAT 13TH NOV 2021 by Bexleybus, on Flickr

London City Night Colours by Dannis van der Heiden, on Flickr

Tooting Market by Simon, on Flickr

DSC_4592 London Borough of Southwark. Bus Route #47 88 Tooley Street The Shipwrights Arms English Pub Young Couple by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Taxi by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr

London rødt hår jpg by Bernt Nielsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canary Wharf / Jul &#x27;21 by Images George Rex, on Flickr

River Thames at Canary Wharf by Michael Gaylard, on Flickr

Westminster, London by Gilles Ferné, on Flickr

Isco-Göttingen Westron 3.5/35 by Fotószeres, on Flickr

Canary Wharf at dusk by RJS London, on Flickr

IMG_9167.jpg by Steve Marley, on Flickr

St. Paul&#x27;s Cathedral &amp; Black Telephone Box on Cannon St. (Explored) by Vincent Zhang, on Flickr

Accura Diamatic 2.8/135 by Fotószeres, on Flickr

London by Joe Turner, on Flickr

Liverpool Station, London (UK) by Michele Belloni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20200808T10-26-36Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Go Ahead London Metrobus - WHV65 - BF65WJN by Richard, on Flickr

Stagecoach London - 36612 - YX16OKP by Richard, on Flickr

Stagecoach London - 36552 LX12DKE - 19803 LX11BJF by Richard, on Flickr

Go Ahead London Metrobus - 184 - YX62DZU by Richard, on Flickr

Go Ahead London Metrobus - WHV73 - BF65WKA by Richard, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Emma Bernhoff, on Flickr

20200808T14-01-14Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

At Night by Simone Mertens, on Flickr

DSC_5402a Shoreditch London Rivington Street Lady in Denim Blue Jeans and Low Cut Top by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

London, Buckingham Palace by David Almeida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC5607 by Dave Jervis, on Flickr

Social Distancing - Marylebone Underground, London. by Paul Edwards, on Flickr

The Shard and London Bridge at Night by Anastasija M, on Flickr

Walkie-Talkie Building....6O3A2486CR2A by dklaughman, on Flickr

Windy Night at City of London &amp; Bankside Pier by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr

The &quot;Gherkin&quot; building. London by Abariltur, on Flickr

City twighlight by Rob McCulloch (3 months on 3 months off), on Flickr

&quot;Sunrise&quot; Canary Wharf, London, UK by @davidgutierrez.co.uk, on Flickr

Follow the Red Line by E Zouboulis, on Flickr

Where&#x27;s Danni? - 200_0054a by Norman Craig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_2060 Zebrano The Drag Brunchette Greek street Soho London. duo of explosive Drag Queens Rihanna vs Britney by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

DSC_3542b Shoreditch London Great Eastern Street Lady Cyclist in Pink Dress by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Street Art, Leake Street Tunnel, Waterloo Station, London by Nigel Turner, on Flickr

City Buzz by PixelPainterPro, on Flickr

Saturday Riverside walk by Alan Batham, on Flickr

20220303T13-52-12Z_DxO by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Approaching Cannon Street 20210624-DSC_1238 by Michael Gaylard, on Flickr

A New Day - Celebrating Diversity in Sport, London by Wajid Qureshi, on Flickr

Southwark with the shard by Harald Biecker, on Flickr

419 by B G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Taking a break......... by Dave Pearce, on Flickr

Picadilly me by Luis Alvarez, on Flickr

20200722T14-58-32Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Tall city buildings by Tony Worrall Photography, on Flickr

London April 12 2020 by seantgUK, on Flickr

Tower Bridge - London by Robbert Ladan, on Flickr

London city at Night by Anastasija M, on Flickr

London Eye - London, UK by @davidgutierrez.co.uk, on Flickr

London skyline at sunset by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

2020-05-24: One Extra Building Since Last Time I Took This by psyxjaw, on Flickr

Paddington area is changing, London by Koji Moriya, on Flickr

Gate Theatre - DSCF8356a by Norman Craig, on Flickr

London Girls by Jim Brown, on Flickr

DSC_5065a by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New Morning in the City by George Plakides, on Flickr

Simeon snapping away at Bank Junction II by James Scantlebury, on Flickr

The War of the Worlds... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

The Walkie Talkie by Graham Robinson, on Flickr

London Skyline at night by Gilles Ferné, on Flickr

One Minute In Time by David Pratt, on Flickr

The Shard and London Bridge at Night by Anastasija M, on Flickr

London St Paul’s Cathedral Light Trails by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr

DSC_0201b Shoreditch London Great Eastern Street The Trapeze Bar Exotic Ladies in Cut-off Denim Blue Jeans by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Raining Day by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr

20200623T14-47-38Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200624T14-54-50Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## LAYiddo

What is it with these weird random noncey photos of passing women?


----------



## christos-greece

Four Musketeers by FrogFootTV, on Flickr

Graff by Morgan Tb, on Flickr

DSC_0248 Smithfield Market by Richard Barker, on Flickr

Traffic Light by Al King, on Flickr

Future City by Sanshiro KUBOTA, on Flickr

The Garden at 120 by The Green Album, on Flickr

Sunrise City by BEARTOMCAT (Bear), on Flickr

The Walkie Talkie by Graham Robinson, on Flickr

Fountain, George Yard, St Michael&#x27;s Alley, City, 1989 89-3d-53 by Peter Marshall, on Flickr

That Looks Good by John Kortland, on Flickr

LMC 140 by Thierry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London City Tiltshift by David S-O, on Flickr

London City : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

London city lights by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr

London City Night Colours by Dannis van der Heiden, on Flickr

London City Sunset by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

London City by Udo, on Flickr

London city by george papapostolou, on Flickr

Overview II by Pamela Aminou, on Flickr

London City behind by Leo Hidalgo, on Flickr

DSC_5973a by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

London rødt hår jpg by Bernt Nielsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20200714T14-13-51Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

2019-10-17: Reflecting Bank Junction by psyxjaw, on Flickr

Canary Wharf by night by Patrik Horvath, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by aneez ahmed shahulhameed, on Flickr

Crinkle cut by Simon White, on Flickr

Financial District. London by Igor Zalbidea, on Flickr

Millennium Bridge. London by Igor Zalbidea, on Flickr

Tall city buildings by Tony Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Tower Bridge &amp; City Hall by Alan Taylor, on Flickr

20200717T14-07-31Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moving Pictures by John Kortland, on Flickr

Tower Bridge - and such detail in the distance! by James Scantlebury, on Flickr

London city lights by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr

London City Night Colours by Dannis van der Heiden, on Flickr

London City Sunset by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

London City by Udo, on Flickr

London city by george papapostolou, on Flickr

London City Lights #1 by shlomo2000, on Flickr

Cloudy morning in London by Alex Tomaras, on Flickr

Untitled by Gustavo Minas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC5607 by Dave Jervis, on Flickr

Social Distancing - Marylebone Underground, London. by Paul Edwards, on Flickr

The Shard and London Bridge at Night by Anastasija M, on Flickr

Walkie-Talkie Building....6O3A2486CR2A by dklaughman, on Flickr

Windy Night at City of London &amp; Bankside Pier by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr

The &quot;Gherkin&quot; building. London by Abariltur, on Flickr

City twighlight by Rob McCulloch (3 months on 3 months off), on Flickr

&quot;Sunrise&quot; Canary Wharf, London, UK by @davidgutierrez.co.uk, on Flickr

Follow the Red Line by E Zouboulis, on Flickr

Where&#x27;s Danni? - 200_0054a by Norman Craig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New Morning in the City by George Plakides, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by aneez ahmed shahulhameed, on Flickr

Crinkle cut by Simon White, on Flickr

Financial District. London by Igor Zalbidea, on Flickr

Millennium Bridge. London by Igor Zalbidea, on Flickr

Tall city buildings by Tony Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Tower Bridge &amp; City Hall by Alan Taylor, on Flickr

20200717T14-28-25Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monument Underground Station, King William Street, City of London (2) by f1jherbert, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Stephan Rudolph, on Flickr

St Paul's Cathedral / Nov 2019 by Images George Rex, on Flickr

View from One Canada Square by Daniel Robinson, on Flickr

London City Night Colours by Dannis van der Heiden, on Flickr

City of London Skyline at Dusk by Dave Wood, on Flickr

City cab by PChamaeleoMH, on Flickr

St. Pauls Illuminated by V, on Flickr

Piccadilly Circus by Ben Le Normand, on Flickr

City of London by Mark, on Flickr

20191114T15-03-07Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Souvenirs by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Simeon snapping away at Bank Junction II by James Scantlebury, on Flickr

The War of the Worlds... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

The Walkie Talkie by Graham Robinson, on Flickr

London Skyline at night by Gilles Ferné, on Flickr

One Minute In Time by David Pratt, on Flickr

The Shard and London Bridge at Night by Anastasija M, on Flickr

London St Paul’s Cathedral Light Trails by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr

Raining Day by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr

20200623T14-47-38Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200624T14-54-50Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London23_0601 by Cecilia Rey from G+, on Flickr

London Skyline by David Berger, on Flickr

City of London Skyline as Night Approaches (Canon EOS 70D &amp; EF-S 17-55mm f2.8 Zoom) (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr

River Thames View (Canon EOS 70D &amp; EF-85mm f1.8 Prime) (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr

The Shard by Jason Bain, on Flickr

Big Ben by Lauren Potempa, on Flickr

South Bank, River Thames, London, England by Catherine Poh Huay Tan, on Flickr

DSC_1316 City of London Bus Route #76 Bishopsgate Roadworks at Liverpool Street Railway Station by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

IMG_5141 by Andy Pitt, on Flickr

20201019T14-45-15Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Soho,London by Alex Tomaras, on Flickr

Tower Bridge - and such detail in the distance! by James Scantlebury, on Flickr

Morning Light Orchestra... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

Документы на визу в Великобританию by Alexander ZB, on Flickr

Canary Wharf from 120 Fenchurch Street - London by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

DSC_1401a by Clive A Brown, on Flickr

Cloudy morning in London by Alex Tomaras, on Flickr

Quenching by MagyarSteve, on Flickr

It&#x27;s in here somewhere ... by MagyarSteve, on Flickr

Double coffee by MagyarSteve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_5449a by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Emma Bernhoff, on Flickr

Whispers Of Friars by diMMilan PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

20200622 - 9428 - Stagecoach East London - Enviro 400 MMC - No 11360 - Route 25 - Ilford High Road (by Hainault Street) - Ilford by Mr Mildenhall, on Flickr

20200808T10-26-36Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

The Walkie Talkie by Graham Robinson, on Flickr

20200808T10-47-04Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

At Night by Simone Mertens, on Flickr

London, Buckingham Palace by David Almeida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Photographers by Matt Brooker, on Flickr

The Walkie Talkie by Graham Robinson, on Flickr

Sunrise City by BEARTOMCAT (Bear), on Flickr

SLE47 YN55NKS (London United) Baker Street Station 22.7.12 by Rays Bus Photographs, on Flickr

Primark building, Oxford Street by Matt Brown, on Flickr

The City and Beyond by Matthew Wells, on Flickr

London Skyline at night by Gilles Ferné, on Flickr

The London Eye (Olympus OM-D EM1-II &amp; M.Zuiko 12-100mm F4 Pro Zoom) by markdbaynham, on Flickr

The London Shard (Canon EOS 70D DSLR &amp; EF-S 17-55mm f2.8 Zoom) by markdbaynham, on Flickr

DSC_0403a Leonard Circus and Paul Street Shoreditch London Lady in her Summer Dress by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

The Bar - The Market Porter Pub - Southwark - London (Monochrome) Canon EOS 70D &amp; EF-S 17-55mm f2.8 Zoom by markdbaynham, on Flickr

One Minute In Time by David Pratt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20191116T14-00-07Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Sunrise Speeding! by Luke Goodway, on Flickr

The Shard by Jason Bain, on Flickr

Westminster Bridge 2 by Joanne Hawes, on Flickr

London City Night Colours by Dannis van der Heiden, on Flickr

London City : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

London city by george papapostolou, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by aneez ahmed shahulhameed, on Flickr

Notting Hill Carnival 2018 by Caroline Lessire, on Flickr

Notting Hill Carnival 2018 by Caroline Lessire, on Flickr

London 023 by Peter Bartlett ARPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr

Content by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London by Lucía Rodríguez, on Flickr

DSC07601.jpg by Cubs Fan 812, on Flickr

Traffic by Jim Nix, on Flickr

Shad Thames and its cobbled streets. by Val Pix, on Flickr

Sentinel by Thomas Harris, on Flickr

_DSC3373 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

London by Lucía Rodríguez, on Flickr

Notting Hill Carnival 2018 by Caroline Lessire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Observation terrace at 20 Fenchurch Street, London フェンチャーチ・ストリート２０番地の展望台、ロンドン by Matthew S, on Flickr

DSC_4816 City of London Gracechurch Street Fenchurch Street Bus Stop CLOSED with no apparent reason or temporary Stop by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

DSC_1835-Edit copy by David Faulkner, on Flickr

Chalcots Estate sunset by Joe Dunckley, on Flickr

A golden morning in London by Wajid Qureshi, on Flickr

Transition from Blue to Gold... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

Shard in Blue by Paul Parkinson ARPS CPAGB BPE3, on Flickr

View from Thames Quay towards One Park Drive, Canary Wharf by Paul Parkinson ARPS CPAGB BPE3, on Flickr

20200916T14-21-17Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200915T14-16-53Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Shadows by Kirstie Shanley, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by aneez ahmed shahulhameed, on Flickr

Tall city buildings by Tony Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Morning Light Orchestra... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

The Walkie Talkie by Graham Robinson, on Flickr

Primark building, Oxford Street by Matt Brown, on Flickr

004 str4 by patart00, on Flickr

Middle Dock cityscape by Joe Dunckley, on Flickr

St Paul&#x27;s Cathedral by Jane Sanders, on Flickr

London 024 by Peter Bartlett ARPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr

London by fabriziodepatre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Red Night Gestures by Torsten Reimer, on Flickr

Four Musketeers by FrogFootTV, on Flickr

Graff by Morgan Tb, on Flickr

DSC_0248 Smithfield Market by Richard Barker, on Flickr

Traffic Light by Al King, on Flickr

Future City by Sanshiro KUBOTA, on Flickr

Sunrise City by BEARTOMCAT (Bear), on Flickr

Fountain, George Yard, St Michael&#x27;s Alley, City, 1989 89-3d-53 by Peter Marshall, on Flickr

114:200 Strangers - Gwen by iain blake, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Painted Lady by John Kortland, on Flickr

Документы на визу в Великобританию by Alexander ZB, on Flickr

London city lights by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr

London City Night Colours by Dannis van der Heiden, on Flickr

London City Sunset by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

London City by Udo, on Flickr

London city by george papapostolou, on Flickr

London City Lights #1 by shlomo2000, on Flickr

Underground, Overground .. by Matthew Bickham, on Flickr

London City behind by Leo Hidalgo, on Flickr

20180706-IMG_3966 deckchair by Roger Thelwell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New Morning in the City by George Plakides, on Flickr

The War of the Worlds... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

The Walkie Talkie by Graham Robinson, on Flickr

London Skyline at night by Gilles Ferné, on Flickr

One Minute In Time by David Pratt, on Flickr

The Shard and London Bridge at Night by Anastasija M, on Flickr

London St Paul’s Cathedral Light Trails by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr

DSC_0201b Shoreditch London Great Eastern Street The Trapeze Bar Exotic Ladies in Cut-off Denim Blue Jeans by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Raining Day by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr

20200623T14-47-38Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200624T14-54-50Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_5449a by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Emma Bernhoff, on Flickr

Whispers Of Friars by diMMilan PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

20200622 - 9428 - Stagecoach East London - Enviro 400 MMC - No 11360 - Route 25 - Ilford High Road (by Hainault Street) - Ilford by Mr Mildenhall, on Flickr

20200808T10-26-36Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

The Walkie Talkie by Graham Robinson, on Flickr

20200808T10-47-04Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

At Night by Simone Mertens, on Flickr

London, Buckingham Palace by David Almeida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20180803T12-21-08Z-P8030528 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Empty London by Paul Indigo, on Flickr

Tower Bridge at sunset in London, UK. by ณัฐวุฒิ อุตมหาราช, on Flickr

Gotham London by pippigar, on Flickr

A kind of blue by The Green Album, on Flickr

View from The Shard by Gary Etchell, on Flickr

IMG_18380 by mudsharkalex, on Flickr

Alone by Geoff Henson, on Flickr

London: Covent Garden by Lee Sullivan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Falling Angel - Lewisham DLR by Luke Agbaimoni, on Flickr

Overview II by Pamela Aminou, on Flickr

London city : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

London city lights by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr

London City Sunset by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

London City : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

London city by night by Adriano BIDOLI, on Flickr

London City Hall by Sameh Morsi, on Flickr

Stranger #88 by Elliott Steel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pride London 2015 by Richard, on Flickr

Looking Ahead by James Neeley, on Flickr

St Paul&#x27;s Cathedral (Canon EOS 70D &amp; EF-S 17-55mm f2.8 Zoom) (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr

DSC_4816 City of London Gracechurch Street Fenchurch Street Bus Stop CLOSED with no apparent reason or temporary Stop by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

DSC_1835-Edit copy by David Faulkner, on Flickr

Chalcots Estate sunset by Joe Dunckley, on Flickr

A golden morning in London by Wajid Qureshi, on Flickr

Transition from Blue to Gold... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

Focusing point by Jack Z., on Flickr

20200620T14-18-21Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200922T14-54-31Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London City Hall by Wichan Yingyongsomsawas, on Flickr

London city lights by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr

London City Sunset by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

London City Night Colours by Dannis van der Heiden, on Flickr

London City Hall by Roy Tuangco, on Flickr

London City : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

London City : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

Butterfly - London City Hall by Luke Agbaimoni, on Flickr

Balance - Adam Plaza Bridge by Luke Agbaimoni, on Flickr

Moorgate Dash by Luke Agbaimoni, on Flickr

London, City Hall, May by Silver Machine, on Flickr

London City Hall by Sameh Morsi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC5599 by Dave Jervis, on Flickr

No title, London 2012 by Sam Benari, on Flickr

The HMS Belfast by Herve Dulongcourty, on Flickr

[86347] City of London : Farringdon Street by Budby, on Flickr

004 str4 by patart00, on Flickr

Social Distancing - Marylebone Underground, London. by Paul Edwards, on Flickr

Middle Dock cityscape by Joe Dunckley, on Flickr

St Paul&#x27;s Cathedral by Jane Sanders, on Flickr

The Shard and London Bridge at Night by Anastasija M, on Flickr

Walkie-Talkie Building....6O3A2486CR2A by dklaughman, on Flickr

The Red Phone Booths by pallab seth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20210513T14-36-46Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20210512T14-10-39Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Westminster by saxman1597, on Flickr

Beak Street by Teseum, on Flickr

Harlow Bus Station 23.8.19 by Stephen Day, on Flickr

Tottenham Court Road, on the Central line platforms by Aaron Ubasa, on Flickr

National Gallery - North Terrace - Trafalgar Square (London) Canon EOS 70D &amp; EF 17-40mm F4 by markdbaynham, on Flickr

The London Shard (Canon EOS 70D DSLR &amp; EF-S 17-55mm f2.8 Zoom) by markdbaynham, on Flickr

London (Her Majesty&#x27;s Theatre) Olympus OM-D EM5 &amp; Panasonic 12-32mm Zoom by markdbaynham, on Flickr

DSC_6822 City of London Bus Route #135 Early Morning Bishopsgate by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Monochrome, Water Feature, Civic Centre, Haymarket, Newcastle Upon Tyne, Tyne &amp; Wear, England. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

smoking break by Claire Brinberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London skyline in the rain by Joe Dunckley, on Flickr

London St Paul’s Cathedral Light Trails by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr

London May 8 2020 by seantgUK, on Flickr

London Night by Luca Campioni, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Alex Tomaras, on Flickr

London City Sunset by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

Tate Modern Viewing Gallery - London by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

Taxi by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr

Crossing by Richard, on Flickr

Jump - Rathbone Square by Luke Agbaimoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20210312T14-49-08Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

View from the Sky Garden at the Walkie Talkie by Ian Press, on Flickr

View from the Sky Garden at the Walkie Talkie by Ian Press, on Flickr

View from the Sky Garden at the Walkie Talkie by Ian Press, on Flickr

View from the Sky Garden at the Walkie Talkie by Ian Press, on Flickr

View from the Sky Garden at the Walkie Talkie by Ian Press, on Flickr

DSC_0600 Shoreditch London Street Art Great Eastern Street by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Portrait. London 2016 by Sam Benari, on Flickr

20210301T15-15-20Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

That Looks Good by John Kortland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

BT Tower by Trevor Hicks, on Flickr

Central London by Javed Mirza, on Flickr

Can&#x27;t keep up with the changes! by chris, on Flickr

Gabo Fountain by ERIC MAK, on Flickr

Tower Bridge - London by Nicola Paltani, on Flickr

London Baby by Martin, on Flickr

PH-EZZ - Embraer 190-100STD - LCY by Seán Noel O&#x27;Connell, on Flickr

lon8006 by Michael Gross, on Flickr

Rheidol Terrace by Rob Telford, on Flickr

Scala Street. 20181005T16-21-49Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

lon8019 by Michael Gross, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London City : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

London city lights by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr

London City Night Colours by Dannis van der Heiden, on Flickr

London City Sunset by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

London City by Udo, on Flickr

London city by george papapostolou, on Flickr

London City Lights #1 by shlomo2000, on Flickr

London City behind by Leo Hidalgo, on Flickr

20180706-IMG_3966 deckchair by Roger Thelwell, on Flickr

Overview II by Pamela Aminou, on Flickr

Underground Fur by Magic Pea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London by Lucía Rodríguez, on Flickr

Sunrise City by BEARTOMCAT (Bear), on Flickr

DSC07601.jpg by Cubs Fan 812, on Flickr

Traffic by Jim Nix, on Flickr

Shad Thames and its cobbled streets. by Val Pix, on Flickr

Sentinel by Thomas Harris, on Flickr

_DSC3373 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

Whispers Of Friars by diMMilan PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

London by Lucía Rodríguez, on Flickr

Frazzled by Richard, on Flickr

Notting Hill Carnival 2018 by Caroline Lessire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC3373 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

London City : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

The Shard by Jason Bain, on Flickr

Westminster Bridge 2 by Joanne Hawes, on Flickr

London City Night Colours by Dannis van der Heiden, on Flickr

London City : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

London city by george papapostolou, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by aneez ahmed shahulhameed, on Flickr

Notting Hill Carnival 2018 by Caroline Lessire, on Flickr

London 023 by Peter Bartlett ARPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr

Content by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Kingston-upon-Thames, London キングストン・アポン・テムズ、ロンドン by Matthew S, on Flickr

Horse-Drawn Hearse, Brockley by Simon, on Flickr

Walking in Mayfair, London by Andrea, on Flickr

View From No.1 New Change by Gary Etchell, on Flickr

Ever After Garden by London Gov, on Flickr

Regents Park and the London skyline by Joe Dunckley, on Flickr

London April 2022 by WillGarner931, on Flickr

London Street in Color by London The last time I saw You, on Flickr

Kensal Green London Walk March 2022 54 by Timelapsed, on Flickr

_4200258_DxO by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_4220160_DxO by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20220419T11-04-09Z_DxO by Peter Foster, on Flickr

The Fifteen Minute City … by Marc Barrot, on Flickr

DSC_1510 by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Circus by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr

Regents Park and the London skyline by Joe Dunckley, on Flickr

Sunset Over Big Ben in London by Suhail Akhtar, on Flickr

The Shard by Michael Levine-Clark, on Flickr

London April 2022 by WillGarner931, on Flickr

Tower Bridge & HMS Belfast, London by Gilles Ferné, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tower Bridge - and such detail in the distance! by James Scantlebury, on Flickr

Morning Light Orchestra... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

Документы на визу в Великобританию by Alexander ZB, on Flickr

Canary Wharf from 120 Fenchurch Street - London by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

DSC_1401a by Clive A Brown, on Flickr

Four Musketeers by FrogFootTV, on Flickr

Sunrise City by BEARTOMCAT (Bear), on Flickr

Quenching by MagyarSteve, on Flickr

Double coffee by MagyarSteve, on Flickr

London, City Hall, May by Silver Machine, on Flickr

London, Buckingham Palace by David Almeida, on Flickr

London, Buckingham Palace by David Almeida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_6200a Shoreditch London Great Eastern Street Summer Time by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Документы на визу в Великобританию by Alexander ZB, on Flickr

New Morning in the City by George Plakides, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by aneez ahmed shahulhameed, on Flickr

The Walkie Talkie by Graham Robinson, on Flickr

London Skyline at night by Gilles Ferné, on Flickr

Millennium Bridge. London by Igor Zalbidea, on Flickr

Tall city buildings by Tony Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Tower Bridge &amp; City Hall by Alan Taylor, on Flickr

20200717T14-07-31Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200703T14-13-16Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moving Pictures by John Kortland, on Flickr

Tower Bridge - and such detail in the distance! by James Scantlebury, on Flickr

London city lights by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr

London City Night Colours by Dannis van der Heiden, on Flickr

London City Sunset by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

London City by Udo, on Flickr

London city by george papapostolou, on Flickr

London City Lights #1 by shlomo2000, on Flickr

Cloudy morning in London by Alex Tomaras, on Flickr

Untitled by Gustavo Minas, on Flickr

London People by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London by Zbigniew Osiowy, on Flickr

London by Zbigniew Osiowy, on Flickr

London by Doug Wheller, on Flickr

London by Ferda Hejl Thank you very much for your comments, friends, on Flickr

London by barnyz, on Flickr

London by barnyz, on Flickr

London by barnyz, on Flickr

London by barnyz, on Flickr

London by barnyz, on Flickr

London by barnyz, on Flickr

London by Zbigniew Osiowy, on Flickr

LMC 140 by Thierry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC5607 by Dave Jervis, on Flickr

Social Distancing - Marylebone Underground, London. by Paul Edwards, on Flickr

The Shard and London Bridge at Night by Anastasija M, on Flickr

Walkie-Talkie Building....6O3A2486CR2A by dklaughman, on Flickr

Windy Night at City of London &amp; Bankside Pier by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr

The &quot;Gherkin&quot; building. London by Abariltur, on Flickr

City twighlight by Rob McCulloch (3 months on 3 months off), on Flickr

&quot;Sunrise&quot; Canary Wharf, London, UK by @davidgutierrez.co.uk, on Flickr

Follow the Red Line by E Zouboulis, on Flickr

Where&#x27;s Danni? - 200_0054a by Norman Craig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London, UK by Kristof Vande Velde, on Flickr

London : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

Tower bridge : London : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

London : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

London : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

London City : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

London City : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

London City : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

Baker Street, London, UK by @davidgutierrez.co.uk, on Flickr

London, UK. May 2018 by Víctor M. Pérez, on Flickr

London UK by THE.ARCH, on Flickr

IMG_8538 by Roger Thelwell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Resist by Richard, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Emma Bernhoff, on Flickr

Abellio - LT602 - LTZ1602 by Richard, on Flickr

London by Night by SchnauzerDebs, on Flickr

_DSC3908 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

91121 1E17 by DM47744, on Flickr

St James' Park by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr

The Tower of Tower Bridge by ERIC MAK, on Flickr

City of London by Bontes, on Flickr

London, 06.2018 by Bart Azare, on Flickr

Primrose Hill by Ian Roberts, on Flickr

Notting Hill Carnival 2018 by Caroline Lessire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF8306 by addie777, on Flickr

PG_2021_April 1044a by Alan Watson, on Flickr

The Shard and London Bridge at Night by Anastasija M, on Flickr

Walkie-Talkie Building....6O3A2486CR2A by dklaughman, on Flickr

Windy Night at City of London & Bankside Pier by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr

City twighlight by Rob McCulloch (3 months on 3 months off), on Flickr

Emirates Skyline , London by safc1965, on Flickr

London City Night Colours by Dannis van der Heiden, on Flickr

Emrirates Airline - Royal Victoria Dock by Luke Agbaimoni, on Flickr

Jump - Greenwich Foot Tunnel by Luke Agbaimoni, on Flickr

Passing By by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Women in love by Bernard Schul, on Flickr

Girl cycling, women cyclist, Fleet Street - IMG_8752 by Roger Thelwell, on Flickr

London Street by Daniel CDMS, on Flickr

London by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

London by karim benCH, on Flickr

London Street by Dave Phillips, on Flickr

London Streets by City.and.Color, on Flickr

london street by Miklos Szaloczy, on Flickr

London Streets by Isaac Borrego, on Flickr

DSC_9434 Shoreditch London Great Eastern Street Nobu Japanese Hotel Willow Street Emergency Response Ambulance by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Lambeth Bridge & Vauxhall - London by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New Morning in the City by George Plakides, on Flickr

Simeon snapping away at Bank Junction II by James Scantlebury, on Flickr

The War of the Worlds... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

The Walkie Talkie by Graham Robinson, on Flickr

London Skyline at night by Gilles Ferné, on Flickr

One Minute In Time by David Pratt, on Flickr

The Shard and London Bridge at Night by Anastasija M, on Flickr

London St Paul’s Cathedral Light Trails by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr

Raining Day by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr

20200623T14-47-38Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200624T14-54-50Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monument Underground Station, King William Street, City of London (2) by f1jherbert, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Stephan Rudolph, on Flickr

St Paul's Cathedral / Nov 2019 by Images George Rex, on Flickr

View from One Canada Square by Daniel Robinson, on Flickr

London City Night Colours by Dannis van der Heiden, on Flickr

City of London Skyline at Dusk by Dave Wood, on Flickr

City cab by PChamaeleoMH, on Flickr

St. Pauls Illuminated by V, on Flickr

Piccadilly Circus by Ben Le Normand, on Flickr

City of London by Mark, on Flickr

Souvenirs by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Four Musketeers by FrogFootTV, on Flickr

Graff by Morgan Tb, on Flickr

DSC_0248 Smithfield Market by Richard Barker, on Flickr

Traffic Light by Al King, on Flickr

Future City by Sanshiro KUBOTA, on Flickr

The Garden at 120 by The Green Album, on Flickr

Sunrise City by BEARTOMCAT (Bear), on Flickr

The Walkie Talkie by Graham Robinson, on Flickr

Fountain, George Yard, St Michael&#x27;s Alley, City, 1989 89-3d-53 by Peter Marshall, on Flickr

That Looks Good by John Kortland, on Flickr

LMC 140 by Thierry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Simeon snapping away at Bank Junction II by James Scantlebury, on Flickr

The War of the Worlds... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

The Walkie Talkie by Graham Robinson, on Flickr

London Skyline at night by Gilles Ferné, on Flickr

One Minute In Time by David Pratt, on Flickr

The Shard and London Bridge at Night by Anastasija M, on Flickr

London St Paul’s Cathedral Light Trails by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr

Raining Day by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr

20200623T14-47-38Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200624T14-54-50Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Red Night Gestures by Torsten Reimer, on Flickr

Four Musketeers by FrogFootTV, on Flickr

Graff by Morgan Tb, on Flickr

DSC_0248 Smithfield Market by Richard Barker, on Flickr

Traffic Light by Al King, on Flickr

Future City by Sanshiro KUBOTA, on Flickr

Sunrise City by BEARTOMCAT (Bear), on Flickr

London City Tiltshift by David S-O, on Flickr

Falling Angel - Lewisham DLR by Luke Agbaimoni, on Flickr

Dressing gown by foto:kdh, on Flickr

The real thing by The Raymond Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20180803T12-21-08Z-P8030528 by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Empty London by Paul Indigo, on Flickr

Tower Bridge at sunset in London, UK. by ณัฐวุฒิ อุตมหาราช, on Flickr

Gotham London by pippigar, on Flickr

A kind of blue by The Green Album, on Flickr

View from The Shard by Gary Etchell, on Flickr

IMG_18380 by mudsharkalex, on Flickr

Alone by Geoff Henson, on Flickr

London: Covent Garden by Lee Sullivan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20200714T14-13-51Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

2019-10-17: Reflecting Bank Junction by psyxjaw, on Flickr

Canary Wharf by night by Patrik Horvath, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by aneez ahmed shahulhameed, on Flickr

Millennium Bridge. London by Igor Zalbidea, on Flickr

Tall city buildings by Tony Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Tower Bridge &amp; City Hall by Alan Taylor, on Flickr

20200717T14-07-31Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tower Bridge by aneez ahmed shahulhameed, on Flickr

Tall city buildings by Tony Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Morning Light Orchestra... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

The Walkie Talkie by Graham Robinson, on Flickr

004 str4 by patart00, on Flickr

Middle Dock cityscape by Joe Dunckley, on Flickr

St Paul&#x27;s Cathedral by Jane Sanders, on Flickr

DSC_0403a Leonard Circus and Paul Street Shoreditch London Lady in her Summer Dress by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

London 024 by Peter Bartlett ARPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr

London by fabriziodepatre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moving Pictures by John Kortland, on Flickr

Tower Bridge - and such detail in the distance! by James Scantlebury, on Flickr

London city lights by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr

London City Night Colours by Dannis van der Heiden, on Flickr

London City Sunset by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

London City by Udo, on Flickr

London city by george papapostolou, on Flickr

London City Lights #1 by shlomo2000, on Flickr

Cloudy morning in London by Alex Tomaras, on Flickr

Untitled by Gustavo Minas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tower Bridge - and such detail in the distance! by James Scantlebury, on Flickr

Tower Bridge, London by Loïc Brohard, on Flickr

The Shard by Jason Bain, on Flickr

Morning Light Orchestra... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

Westminster Bridge 2 by Joanne Hawes, on Flickr

City twighlight by Rob McCulloch (3 months on 3 months off), on Flickr

20200606T12-31-46Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Streets of London by Samanta Rahman, on Flickr

Crossing paths by MagyarSteve, on Flickr

Jump by Uber by MagyarSteve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London by Zbigniew Osiowy, on Flickr

London by Doug Wheller, on Flickr

London by Ferda Hejl Thank you very much for your comments, friends, on Flickr

London by barnyz, on Flickr

London by barnyz, on Flickr

London by barnyz, on Flickr

London by barnyz, on Flickr

London by barnyz, on Flickr

London by barnyz, on Flickr

London by Zbigniew Osiowy, on Flickr

LMC 140 by Thierry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tower Bridge - and such detail in the distance! by James Scantlebury, on Flickr

London city lights by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr

London City Night Colours by Dannis van der Heiden, on Flickr

London City Sunset by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

London City by Udo, on Flickr

London city by george papapostolou, on Flickr

London City Lights #1 by shlomo2000, on Flickr

Cloudy morning in London by Alex Tomaras, on Flickr

London by Silvia Sagone, on Flickr

London People by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

Canary Wharf / Jul &#x27;21 by Images George Rex, on Flickr

River Thames at Canary Wharf by Michael Gaylard, on Flickr

Westminster, London by Gilles Ferné, on Flickr

Isco-Göttingen Westron 3.5/35 by Fotószeres, on Flickr

Canary Wharf at dusk by RJS London, on Flickr

IMG_9167.jpg by Steve Marley, on Flickr

St. Paul&#x27;s Cathedral &amp; Black Telephone Box on Cannon St. (Explored) by Vincent Zhang, on Flickr

Accura Diamatic 2.8/135 by Fotószeres, on Flickr

London by Joe Turner, on Flickr

Liverpool Station, London (UK) by Michele Belloni, on Flickr

Untitled by 안드류, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Taking a break......... by Dave Pearce, on Flickr

20200722T14-58-32Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

Tall city buildings by Tony Worrall Photography, on Flickr

London April 12 2020 by seantgUK, on Flickr

Tower Bridge - London by Robbert Ladan, on Flickr

London city at Night by Anastasija M, on Flickr

London Eye - London, UK by @davidgutierrez.co.uk, on Flickr

London skyline at sunset by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

2020-05-24: One Extra Building Since Last Time I Took This by psyxjaw, on Flickr

Paddington area is changing, London by Koji Moriya, on Flickr

Gate Theatre - DSCF8356a by Norman Craig, on Flickr

DSC_5065a by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London by Zbigniew Osiowy, on Flickr

London by Doug Wheller, on Flickr

London by Ferda Hejl Thank you very much for your comments, friends, on Flickr

London by barnyz, on Flickr

London by barnyz, on Flickr

London by barnyz, on Flickr

London by barnyz, on Flickr

London by barnyz, on Flickr

London by barnyz, on Flickr

London by Zbigniew Osiowy, on Flickr

LMC 140 by Thierry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Документы на визу в Великобританию by Alexander ZB, on Flickr

New Morning in the City by George Plakides, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by aneez ahmed shahulhameed, on Flickr

The Walkie Talkie by Graham Robinson, on Flickr

London Skyline at night by Gilles Ferné, on Flickr

Millennium Bridge. London by Igor Zalbidea, on Flickr

Tower Bridge &amp; City Hall by Alan Taylor, on Flickr

20200717T14-07-31Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20200703T14-13-16Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Social Distancing - Marylebone Underground, London. by Paul Edwards, on Flickr

The Shard and London Bridge at Night by Anastasija M, on Flickr

Walkie-Talkie Building....6O3A2486CR2A by dklaughman, on Flickr

Windy Night at City of London &amp; Bankside Pier by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr

The &quot;Gherkin&quot; building. London by Abariltur, on Flickr

City twighlight by Rob McCulloch (3 months on 3 months off), on Flickr

&quot;Sunrise&quot; Canary Wharf, London, UK by @davidgutierrez.co.uk, on Flickr

Prism - Westminster Bridge London by E Zouboulis, on Flickr

Where&#x27;s Danni? - 200_0054a by Norman Craig, on Flickr

RIP Bob - 112_0030a by Norman Craig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Summer in the City 167/365 2022 by Lewis Foti, on Flickr

Les serres royales de Laeken - Bruxelles / The Royal Greenhouses of Laeken - Brussels by Jean ENSER, on Flickr

Tunnels, Elizabeth Line, Liverpool Street Underground Station, Liverpool Street, Bishopsgate, City of London, EC2M 7PY by f1jherbert, on Flickr

Vista Saint Paul by William Wood, on Flickr

Take me to the bridge by William Wood, on Flickr

The Shard from Saint Paul's by William Wood, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by William Wood, on Flickr

Saint Paul's in context by William Wood, on Flickr

Looking east from the Shard by William Wood, on Flickr

DSC_4134 City of London Bus Route #26 Bishopsgate More Roadworks Threadneedle Street Closed by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

DSC_4139a City of London Bus Route #26 Gracechurch Street Lady Cyclist in Ragged Denim Blue Jeans by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Private Dancer by John Kortland, on Flickr

20220528_12343704_DxO by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London, UK by Kristof Vande Velde, on Flickr

London : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

London : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

London : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

London City : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

London City : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

London City : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

Baker Street, London, UK by @davidgutierrez.co.uk, on Flickr

London, UK. May 2018 by Víctor M. Pérez, on Flickr

London UK by THE.ARCH, on Flickr

IMG_8538 by Roger Thelwell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moving Pictures by John Kortland, on Flickr

Tower Bridge - and such detail in the distance! by James Scantlebury, on Flickr

London city lights by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr

London City Night Colours by Dannis van der Heiden, on Flickr

London City Sunset by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

London City by Udo, on Flickr

London city by george papapostolou, on Flickr

London City Lights #1 by shlomo2000, on Flickr

Cloudy morning in London by Alex Tomaras, on Flickr

Untitled by Gustavo Minas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Resist by Richard, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Emma Bernhoff, on Flickr

Abellio - LT602 - LTZ1602 by Richard, on Flickr

London by Night by SchnauzerDebs, on Flickr

_DSC3908 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

91121 1E17 by DM47744, on Flickr

St James' Park by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr

The Tower of Tower Bridge by ERIC MAK, on Flickr

City of London by Bontes, on Flickr

London, 06.2018 by Bart Azare, on Flickr

Primrose Hill by Ian Roberts, on Flickr

Notting Hill Carnival 2018 by Caroline Lessire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Women in love by Bernard Schul, on Flickr

Girl cycling, women cyclist, Fleet Street - IMG_8752 by Roger Thelwell, on Flickr

London Street by Daniel CDMS, on Flickr

London by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

London by karim benCH, on Flickr

London Street by Dave Phillips, on Flickr

London Streets by City.and.Color, on Flickr

london street by Miklos Szaloczy, on Flickr

London Streets by Isaac Borrego, on Flickr

DSC_9434 Shoreditch London Great Eastern Street Nobu Japanese Hotel Willow Street Emergency Response Ambulance by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Lambeth Bridge & Vauxhall - London by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London, UK by Kristof Vande Velde, on Flickr

London : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

Tower bridge : London : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

London : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

London : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

London City : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

London City : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

London City : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

Juxtaposition... by THE.ARCH, on Flickr

IMG_8538 by Roger Thelwell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Trafalgar Square by Julian Heritage, on Flickr

Millenium by Modes Rodríguez, on Flickr

Mayfair: Park Lane! by Abubakr Saeed, on Flickr

HMS Belfast, Walkie-Talkie (20 Fenchurch Street), Cheesegrater (Leadenhall Building, Scalpel (52 Lime Street) and Gherkin (30 St. Mary's Axe), City of London, EC3 (2) by f1jherbert, on Flickr

HMS Belfast, Walkie-Talkie (20 Fenchurch Street), Cheesegrater (Leadenhall Building, Scalpel (52 Lime Street) and Gherkin (30 St. Mary's Axe), City of London, EC3 (3) by f1jherbert, on Flickr

HMS Belfast, Walkie-Talkie (20 Fenchurch Street), Cheesegrater (Leadenhall Building, Scalpel (52 Lime Street) and Gherkin (30 St. Mary's Axe), City of London, EC3 by f1jherbert, on Flickr

Tower Bridge, Walkie-Talkie (20 Fenchurch Street), Cheesegrater (Leadenhall Building), Scalpel (52 Lime Street) and Gherkin (30 St. Mary's Axe), City of London, EC3A 8BF (3) by f1jherbert, on Flickr

Walkie-Talkie (20 Fenchurch Street), Cheesegrater (Leadenhall Building, Scalpel (52 Lime Street) and Gherkin (30 St. Mary's Axe), City of London, EC3 (1) by f1jherbert, on Flickr

Walkie-Talkie (20 Fenchurch Street), Cheesegrater (Leadenhall Building, Scalpel (52 Lime Street) and Gherkin (30 St. Mary's Axe), City of London, EC3 (3) by f1jherbert, on Flickr

Cheesegrater (Leadenhall Building), Scalpel (52 Lime Street) and Gherkin (30 St. Mary's Axe), City of London, EC3A 8BF (5) by f1jherbert, on Flickr

20220611T13-36-24Z_DxO by Peter Foster, on Flickr

20220615T13-02-51Z_DxO by Peter Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moving Pictures by John Kortland, on Flickr

Tower Bridge - and such detail in the distance! by James Scantlebury, on Flickr

London city lights by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr

London City Night Colours by Dannis van der Heiden, on Flickr

London City Sunset by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

London City by Udo, on Flickr

London City Lights #1 by shlomo2000, on Flickr

Cloudy morning in London by Alex Tomaras, on Flickr

London People by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Falling Angel - Lewisham DLR by Luke Agbaimoni, on Flickr

Overview II by Pamela Aminou, on Flickr

London city : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

London city lights by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr

London City Sunset by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr

London City : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

London city by night by Adriano BIDOLI, on Flickr

London City Hall by Sameh Morsi, on Flickr

Stranger #88 by Elliott Steel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monument Underground Station, King William Street, City of London (2) by f1jherbert, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Stephan Rudolph, on Flickr

St Paul's Cathedral / Nov 2019 by Images George Rex, on Flickr

View from One Canada Square by Daniel Robinson, on Flickr

London City Night Colours by Dannis van der Heiden, on Flickr

City of London Skyline at Dusk by Dave Wood, on Flickr

City cab by PChamaeleoMH, on Flickr

St. Pauls Illuminated by V, on Flickr

Piccadilly Circus by Ben Le Normand, on Flickr

City of London by Mark, on Flickr

Souvenirs by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF8306 by addie777, on Flickr

The Shard and London Bridge at Night by Anastasija M, on Flickr

Walkie-Talkie Building....6O3A2486CR2A by dklaughman, on Flickr

Windy Night at City of London & Bankside Pier by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr

City twighlight by Rob McCulloch (3 months on 3 months off), on Flickr

Emirates Skyline , London by safc1965, on Flickr

London City Night Colours by Dannis van der Heiden, on Flickr

Emrirates Airline - Royal Victoria Dock by Luke Agbaimoni, on Flickr

Passing By by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Resist by Richard, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Emma Bernhoff, on Flickr

Abellio - LT602 - LTZ1602 by Richard, on Flickr

London by Night by SchnauzerDebs, on Flickr

_DSC3908 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

91121 1E17 by DM47744, on Flickr

St James' Park by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr

The Tower of Tower Bridge by ERIC MAK, on Flickr

City of London by Bontes, on Flickr

Primrose Hill by Ian Roberts, on Flickr

Notting Hill Carnival 2018 by Caroline Lessire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC5607 by Dave Jervis, on Flickr

Social Distancing - Marylebone Underground, London. by Paul Edwards, on Flickr

The Shard and London Bridge at Night by Anastasija M, on Flickr

Walkie-Talkie Building....6O3A2486CR2A by dklaughman, on Flickr

Windy Night at City of London &amp; Bankside Pier by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr

The &quot;Gherkin&quot; building. London by Abariltur, on Flickr

City twighlight by Rob McCulloch (3 months on 3 months off), on Flickr

&quot;Sunrise&quot; Canary Wharf, London, UK by @davidgutierrez.co.uk, on Flickr

Follow the Red Line by E Zouboulis, on Flickr

Where&#x27;s Danni? - 200_0054a by Norman Craig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Four Musketeers by FrogFootTV, on Flickr

Graff by Morgan Tb, on Flickr

DSC_0248 Smithfield Market by Richard Barker, on Flickr

Traffic Light by Al King, on Flickr

Future City by Sanshiro KUBOTA, on Flickr

The Garden at 120 by The Green Album, on Flickr

Sunrise City by BEARTOMCAT (Bear), on Flickr

The Walkie Talkie by Graham Robinson, on Flickr

Fountain, George Yard, St Michael&#x27;s Alley, City, 1989 89-3d-53 by Peter Marshall, on Flickr

That Looks Good by John Kortland, on Flickr

LMC 140 by Thierry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20201019T14-45-15Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

St. Pauls Illuminated by V, on Flickr

View from One Canada Square by Daniel Robinson, on Flickr

The Walkie Talkie by Graham Robinson, on Flickr

One Minute In Time by David Pratt, on Flickr

New Morning in the City by George Plakides, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by aneez ahmed shahulhameed, on Flickr

Millennium Bridge. London by Igor Zalbidea, on Flickr

Tall city buildings by Tony Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Tower Bridge &amp; City Hall by Alan Taylor, on Flickr

20200717T14-28-25Z by Peter Foster, on Flickr

DSC_5449a Shoreditch London Great Eastern Street Couple of Black Ladies one in Denim Blue Jeans by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr


----------

